# Banshee Darkside - Sammelthread



## 21XC12 (19. September 2015)

Hallo Darksider,

ich dachte mir es wäre sinnvoll statt die Banshee Galerie mit unpassendem Content vollzuspamen dem *BANSHEE_DARKSIDE* einen eigenen Thread zu widmen. Ich habe den Thread hier im Unterforum Freeride untergebracht, da dort auch der Banshee Rune V2 - Sammelthread erstellt wurde. Hier kann jeder rund ums DARKSIDE wild posten was ihm grade in den Sinn kommt. Fotos, Customizing, technische Diskussionen, ... alles rund ums DARKSIDE ist erwünscht!


----------



## 21XC12 (19. September 2015)

Eigentlich wollte ich hier alle Darkside-Rider per "@UserXY" einladen, aber der Shit hat nicht gefunzt. Dann poste ich stattdessen für den Anfang zu machen einfach mal ein Foto von meinem Hobel.





Geplante Änderungen:
- 650B Casting mit Custom Decals
- 650B Dropouts 150x12
- neuer 650B Laufradsatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (19. September 2015)

Thread wird beobachtet
_
Edit:_
Hier nochmal die erste Ausbaustufe mit MZ 888 CR und die zweite Stufe mit RS Totem:


----------



## MalcolmX (21. September 2015)

Warum am Darkside 650B?
Ist doch perfekt bezüglich Geo mit 26"


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2015)

@MalcomX

Die Geo ist mit 27,5" nicht weniger perfekt. Das macht gerade mal 5mm beim Tretlager und 10mm bei den Kettenstreben. Alles übrige bleibt gleich. Wenn ich die Flips auf *low* stelle hab ich die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe wie jetzt mit 26" in der *mid*. Noch tiefer möchte ich eh nicht. Dann hätte ich ständig das Gefühl aufzusetzen oder mit dem Pedal hängenzubleiben. Ich fahr mein Spitfire in 27,5" und mir geht's gut ab. Ich bin mir sicher das es beim Darkside nicht anders sein wird. Ich hatte vorher die 142mm Dropouts, aber das harmoniert nicht so gut mit dem 83mm Tretlager. Die Schräglauf der Kette ist ok, aber alles andere als optimal. Ich wollte schon länger auf 150mm umrüsten. Nun hatte ich die Wahl nur das HR und die Dropouts auf 150mm zu tauschen und bei 26" zu bleiben oder gleich ein neuer Laufradsatz in 27,5" mit den passenden Dropouts in 150mm. Für letzteres habe ich mich halt entschieden. Hoffen wir mal das es sich nicht weniger gut fährt, aber ich glaube wohl kaum.


----------



## deralteser (21. September 2015)

Klingt doch akzeptabel mit der Geometrie bei 650b. Fahre mit 26 Zoll die mittleren Chips. Wenns bei 650b in dem Bereich rauskommen würde wäre das für mich super. Mein Spitfire wird auch nen 27,5er und mein vorheriges Trailbike hatte auch 27,5. Keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Gut, aber jeder so wie er will...

Ich habe da eher das "Problem", das mich die Charger-Technik der aktuellen Boxxer Modelle sehr reizt. Die Totem kommt auf den hometrails zwar absolut geil, ist im bikepark aber oftmals dämpfungstechnisch überfordert. Ist für mich die Frage, ob ich die Gabel tunen lasse (ob es wirklich lohnt ist eine andere Sache), oder einen "Rückbau" auf DC angehe - prospektiv wäre die Boxxer das Mittel der Wahl. Und da liegt auch das "Problem": Ne Boxxer in 26 oder 27,5 Zoll holen??
@21XC12 Hast Du schonmal durchgespielt, inwieweit man einen 26Zoll Laufradsatz im Darkside mit einer 650b Boxxer fahren "kann". Wäre das für die Geometrie schlecht? 
Die Aktion wird eh erst für nächste Saison akut - ich tue mich aber sehr schwer mit dem Gedanken, eine 26Zoll Boxxer zu kaufen (die Boxxer Team ist ja auch nicht grad billig), und dann in der Option 650b völlig beschnitten zu sein.


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2015)

Ne Totem mit Helmchen Tuning ist was vollkommen anderes als ne Standard MiCoDH 

26" LRS in ner 27,5" Boxxer bringt 10mm? mehr EBH, heißt ca. 0,5° flachere Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und 3mm höheres Tretlager.


----------



## deralteser (21. September 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ne Totem mit Helmchen Tuning ist was vollkommen anderes als ne Standard MiCoDH
> 
> 26" LRS in ner 27,5" Boxxer bringt 10mm? mehr EBH, heißt ca. 0,5° flachere Lenk- und Sitzwinkel und 3mm höheres Tretlager.


Ich hab ja "nur" ne Motion Control. Die hämmert einem schon gut auf die Handgelenke wenn es länger ruppig ist. Ne getunte MiCoDH reinzusetzen wäre auch eine Option.
Mmhhhh....Das höhere Tretlager wäre mir egal und ein etwas flacherer Lenkwinkel wäre noch in Ordnung.
Muss mal auf die Suche nach dieser LordHelmchen-Sache gehen


----------



## ar_jay (21. September 2015)

wenn du n 27,5er Casting hast und 26er fährst ist das Fahrverhalten vergleichbar mit der flachsten Einstellung wenn Du sonst die mittleren Flipchips fährst. Fahr ich so auch momentan am Spitty und war auch die Überlegung fürs Darkside. Hab dann allerdings recht günstig ne 2014er Fox 40 bekommen und die Sache hat sich erledigt


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2015)

Also ich denke eine 27,5" Boxxer passt doch super zum vielseitigen Charakter des Rahmens. Dann kann man hin- und herswitchen zwischen 26" und 27,5". Über die Flips lässt sich sicher mit jeder Laufradgröße ein passendes Setup finden. Ich könnte mir sogar vorstellen einen Mix zu testen. Vorne 650B und hinten 26". Aber erstmal bin ich happy, wenn ich alles erfolgreich auf 650B umgebaut habe. Sport Import und auch mountainbikes.net haben heute geantwortet. Das Insert in der Gabel konnte ich ganz locker nach innen ausschlagen. Decals hol ich morgen ab. Spätestens am Wochenende bau ich die Gabel um. Dann muss nur noch der Laufradsatz kommen. Ich schätze Anfang Oktober ist das Bike fertig.


----------



## Kharne (21. September 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ich hab ja "nur" ne Motion Control.



Dann ist ja ne frische Salami ja schon besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastbrot51 (21. September 2015)

Hi,
Ich interessier mich zur Zeit auch fürs Darkside, nachdem mein alter Rahmen inzwischen komplett kaputt ist. Kann mir jemand was zum Fahrverhalten sagen?`Kann das Darkside mit Downhillbikes mithalten? Den KS_Hinterbauten wird ja nachgesagt, dass sie sich nach mehr Federweg anfühlen sollen. Haltbarkeit sollte, Banshee-typisch, ja recht gut sein, oder?
Vielen Dank schonmal
Tobi


----------



## deralteser (21. September 2015)

@toastbrot51 
Haltbarkeit sollte ja wohl kein Problem sein
Hab meins zuletzt bei ner sehr unsauberen Landung "probehalber" mit meinen 91,5kg plus Klamotten ein wenig zusammengefaltet. Das Ding hätte noch viel mehr vertragen können - viel, viel mehr als ich

Vergleichsweise zu den 210mm Federweg meines (ex) Transition TR450 vermisse ich absolut nix. Für mich die beste Entscheidung soweit.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2015)

Stimme ich voll und ganz zu.


----------



## toastbrot51 (21. September 2015)

Klingt gut  So ähnlich hatt ich mir des auch gedacht. Dann dürfte das Darkside wohl mein nächstes Bike werden. Ich freu mich schon


----------



## MalcolmX (22. September 2015)

Habe vom Legend aufs Darkside gewechselt und es bisher nie bereut.
Der Hinterbau geht souverän, und ich hab mordsspass an dem Bike...


----------



## 21XC12 (22. September 2015)

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausblick auf den Umbau ...

"DARK...





...SIDE" Custom Decals auf dem 650B Casting





650B Casting und 650B Dropouts hier mit 26" damit man mal sieht wieviel mehr Reifenfreiheit man dadurch hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastbrot51 (23. September 2015)

Hi,
Ich hätte noch ne Frage zwecks Federhärten. Was fahrt ihr denn für Härten bei welchem Gewicht? Eventuell sogar mim Moto C2R
Gruß Tobi


----------



## deralteser (23. September 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hätte noch ne Frage zwecks Federhärten. Was fahrt ihr denn für Härten bei welchem Gewicht? Eventuell sogar mim Moto C2R
> Gruß Tobi


Aktuell habe ich ne 450er Feder im RS Vivid Coil verbaut. Ob es das Optimum ist muss ich noch rausfinden - fühlte sich bis jetzt genau richtig an. Werde aber nochmal eine 400er testen. Gewicht ohne Klamotten liegt bei 91,5kg.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. September 2015)

Wiege ~88 +- und fahr ne 400er im Vivid.


----------



## toastbrot51 (23. September 2015)

Vielen Dank, dann werd ich erstmal die 350er testen und dann mal schaun ob ich die 400er brauch.


----------



## ar_jay (23. September 2015)

Bin gespannt was Du für einen Eindruck hast, bin immer wieder am überlegen, den DB Air rauszuschmeißen, ist zwar mit der kleinen Can deutlich besser aber zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.


----------



## toastbrot51 (23. September 2015)

Ich auch  Wird aber so zeitnah vermutlich nichts, nachdem das als Winterprojekt gedacht ist. Ich werd aber sobald wie möglich berichten, will ja auch fahren  Wieso bist du mim DBAir unzufrieden?


----------



## ar_jay (23. September 2015)

mit der XV Can schlägt der DBA durch, erst durch die kleinere Can und zusätzliche Spacer ist das besser geworden. Deswegen interessiert mich der Coil und auch die Erfahrung vonderalteser da er ja auch eher ü90 anzusiedeln ist. Coil Dämpfer sind ja linear in ihrem Federungsverhalten und der KS-Link ja eigentlich eher ein Hinterbau der progressive Dämpfer möchte


----------



## feliks (23. September 2015)

Endlich den Fred gefunden, nur Freiluftbild fehlt noch. Hab bis jetzt leider nur ne Einstellungsfahrt machen können, da erstmal der Urlaub im Weg stand. Evtl. nehm ich es am Sonntag mit nach Schöneck.


für die Statistik: ich fahr bei 75kg ne 350er Feder im Moto


----------



## toastbrot51 (23. September 2015)

Sowas hatt ich mir schon gedacht. Der Coil dürfte dann ja weniger Besserung bringen weil linearer. Wenn sogar schon Luftdämpfer zu wenig progressiv sind.


----------



## deralteser (24. September 2015)

ar_jay schrieb:


> mit der XV Can schlägt der DBA durch, erst durch die kleinere Can und zusätzliche Spacer ist das besser geworden. Deswegen interessiert mich der Coil und auch die Erfahrung vonderalteser da er ja auch eher ü90 anzusiedeln ist. Coil Dämpfer sind ja linear in ihrem Federungsverhalten und der KS-Link ja eigentlich eher ein Hinterbau der progressive Dämpfer möchte


Kommt alles hier rein. Brauche nur mal endlich ausgiebig Zeit zum Testen. Mit dem Vivid Air war ich zufrieden - allerdings machen die bei meinem Gewicht notwendigen 240psi das überall gelobte, butterweiche Ansprechverhalten auch etwas zunichte. Der Losbrechmoment war ab ca. 210psi gar nicht mehr so fein, wie unter der 200psi Marke. Das hat den Dämpfer jetzt aber nicht schlecht gemacht! Wenn der Dämpfer im SAG "steht" geht er wirklich ohne nennenswerten Losbrechmoment. Die Progression fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Das bike hatte mit dem Air einen schönen pop. 
Bei den kurzen Testfahrten mit dem Coil merkte ich sofort nen Unterschied. Das Fahrwerk ist "fluffiger" und linearer - wobei ich vom optimalen Dämpfersetup noch diverse Klicks entfernt sein sollte. Ich muss die Tage ausgiebig nen paar trails abklappern, die ich bislang mit dem Air geballert bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (24. September 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Endlich den Fred gefunden, nur Freiluftbild fehlt noch. Hab bis jetzt leider nur ne Einstellungsfahrt machen können, da erstmal der Urlaub im Weg stand. Evtl. nehm ich es am Sonntag mit nach Schöneck.Anhang anzeigen 422534


Schick, schick!!! Endlich mal eins in RAW! Hab mal eins in natura gesehen. Wirkt sehr clean und irgendwie wie ein  Prototyp. Geil!


----------



## toastbrot51 (24. September 2015)

Raw sieht echt gut aus! Und seltener als die andern zwei Farben ist es auch noch


----------



## ar_jay (24. September 2015)

Raw hatte ich auch lange überlegt - mich aber dann für schwarz entschieden, passt besser zur dunklen Seite der Macht


----------



## deralteser (24. September 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Raw sieht echt gut aus! Und seltener als die andern zwei Farben ist es auch noch


2016 wirds noch bunter. Das blaue wird lecker!


----------



## toastbrot51 (24. September 2015)

Ich find die gelben Decals nicht so passend. Was dezenteres wär noch geiler gewesen.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. September 2015)

Find das RAW auch geil. Sind die Decals nochmal mit Klarlack überzogen?

Freut mich das der Thread angenommen wird und ein paar neue Leute vertreten sind.


----------



## feliks (24. September 2015)

Jop, man merkt die Decals zwar beim drüber fahren, ist aber dick Klarlack drauf.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. September 2015)

Das ist der einzige Grund warum's bei mir kein raw oder orange geworden ist. Raw und orange gefallen mir besser als schwarz. Die Farbe der Decals ist zwar schick, aber die Option die Decals einfach zu tauschen statt zu überkleben wäre schon nicht schlecht. Da könnte Banshee nachbessern und die Decals auf den Lack aufbringen. Dann hätte man noch mehr Möglichkeiten den Rahmen mit Decals in Wunschfarbe zu gestalten. Orange und raw würden meiner Meinung nach mit schwarzen Decals besser kommen. Der User @master_disaster hat's überklebt mit schwarzen Decals. War bestimmt kein Zuckerschlecken das so genau aufzubringen, dass man von den blau-türkisen Decals nix mehr sieht.


----------



## 21XC12 (25. September 2015)

Hab nun mal die Stealth Decals am Vivid. Passend zum Rahmen und der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastbrot51 (25. September 2015)

Sieht echt geil aus so! Freu mich schon aufs gesamt bike


----------



## deralteser (25. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hab nun mal die Stealth Decals am Vivid. Passend zum Rahmen und der Gabel.


Megafett


----------



## 21XC12 (25. September 2015)

Danke! Bin auch voller Vorfreude.


----------



## FireGuy (26. September 2015)

sorry für die qualität, aber die farbe ownt einfach jede Kamera: ich schaffs mit keiner das scharf hinzubekommen 

Mit viel Glück das limites orange als Schäppchen geholt. Wusste ja schon vorher von greyz und malcolmX wie geil die Rodel geht, aber ALTER das Ding macht Spass und ist eine Kurvenfräse 
26 ain´t dead


----------



## MalcolmX (26. September 2015)

Hab schon vernommen... War heute auch wieder unterwegs mit "der Gerät"


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2015)

So, ich will jetzt endlich eine Entscheidung treffen! 

Spitfire+HEavy Duty Rune Aufbau daheim (bin sehr wenig in Bikeparks, habe aber sehr ruppige Strecken mit Gondel vor der Türe, trete aber lieber...)
oder
Spitfire+Darkside

Kann man das Darkside halbwegs gut ~800hm treten? Ich fürchte mich nicht vor etwas Anstrengung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (28. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> So, ich will jetzt endlich eine Entscheidung treffen!
> 
> Spitfire+HEavy Duty Rune Aufbau daheim (bin sehr wenig in Bikeparks, habe aber sehr ruppige Strecken mit Gondel vor der Türe, trete aber lieber...)
> oder
> ...



Ich hatte vor mein Darkside etwas tourentauglicher zu gestalten (Betonung liegt auf HATTE - ich wollte die Wartezeit auf mein Spitfire überbrücken). Habe mir eine lange Sattelstütze ins Darkside gesteckt und fand es einfach nur schlimm. Die Sitzposition war für mich grauenhaft - ich hatte das Gefühl mit dem Allerwertesten sehr weit über der Hinterachse zu "hängen". Also ich fands absolut nicht angenehm. Ein anderer (EX-)Darkside Besitzer im Forum hatte wiederum nichts wirklich schlechtes über die "Tourentauglichkeit" beschrieben.
Hier das userbike (wurde leider gestohlen):
 

Wenn Du noch ausgiebig hochkurbeln möchtest und eh kaum in bikeparks unterwegs bist würde ich mir nen Rune holen. Ein heavy duty Aufbau sollte/könnte für Dich ideal sein....??

Mehr Gondel: Darkside
Mehr Treten: Rune

Viele Grüße!


Edit:
Owohl ein Darkside - Aufbau mit 164mm FW hinten und ner 160/170er Gabel mal sehr, sehr interessant wäre. Los! Tu es!


----------



## grey (28. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Kann man das Darkside halbwegs gut ~800hm treten? Ich fürchte mich nicht vor etwas Anstrengung.



Ja, aber..
Sitzwinkel sorgt für keine gute tretposition, fühlt sich obwohl der hinterbau recht ruhig ist, ineffizient an.
Dann darf man den Kompromiss nicht unterschätzen der mit dem lrs und der Übersetzung anfängt und mit dem flipchip umstellen aufhört.

34t kb ist für Park mein unteres sinnvolles limit, beim touren aber schon Zach.

Bin einige 800-1100 HM mit meinem ex-ds gefahren, hat Spaß gemacht. Kurz vor der parksaison litt ich aber auch immer fully-entzug..


----------



## deralteser (28. September 2015)

@grey


Ahh, ja genau! Du warst der arme Bestohlene!


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2015)

Bin dabei ! Ein Darkside schwirrt mir auch im Kopf rum.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2015)

hehe, na super!  Da lese ich mir den Beitrag von @deralteser durch und denke mir schon "nur ja nicht zu Ende lesen!" und was passiert? Ich lese ihn fertig... 

Ich muss meine Rahmenbedingungen noch einmal detaillieren. ;-)

Ich hab ein Spitfire und ich hab ein Rune. 
Ich mag keine drei Bikes.
Ich mag zwei! 
Ich mag das Rune durch ein neues RUne oder Darkside ersetzen und denk mir das, was ich oben geschrieben hab.

Erster Gedanke war ja ursprünglich, dass ich das Spitfire mit meinem super leichten 1400g LRS fahre, um ein Spaßbike zu haben. Gut, das klappt nicht.  Das Spitfire ist zu gut und ich zerdelle mir die Felgen und hab schon wieder ~1kg Reifen vorn und hinten drauf. Es ist einfach ein zu geiles Bike, um dann nur mit Halbgas damit herum zu fahren (gemeiner Kalkstein bei uns). Deswegen würde ein Darkside gut passen, aber wenn ich damit ohnehin nicht rauf treten will, ist das bei mir fehl am PLatz. Für ~10-20 Gondelfahrten pro JAhr ist das zu viel Luxus. Schade drum! In Wahrheit war das Rune jetzt 3 jahre lang der ultimative Begeleiter für alles und ich hab ein 301 in der Ecke gammeln gehabt. Ich musste ja den 301 Rahmen durch ein Spitfire ersetzen....ich Idiot!  Jetzt hab ich zwei so geile Bikes! 

Also - was tun für 2016?
Rune mit 650b Laufrädern aufbauen? Irgendwie auch reizvoll für einen alten 26er Hasen wie mich. DT 551 vorne und 481 hinten. Fette Schlapfen drauf und ich hab zusätzlich zum Spitfire ein Heavy Duty fast schon plus Bike für "sonst eh alles". Klingt irgendwie auch nach einem Plan, oder nicht? Und im Bikepark reicht mir das Rune sowieso... Hm, wird's das?


----------



## 21XC12 (28. September 2015)

@GrazerTourer 
Mit dem Darkside 800hm? 
Vielleicht mit kürzerem Dämpfer und 170mm Gabel. Glaub ein Dämpfer mit 216mm Hub ergibt 164mm Federweg. @deralteser hat's ja bereits erwähnt. Ne Reverb mit 150mm Verstellbereich, leichte Parts und einen Dämpfer mit Lockout/Plattform, Geochips auf high, ... dann wäre das echt mal interessant.

@san_andreas
Da kannste nix falsch machen. Ist ein super Bike.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @GrazerTourer
> Mit dem Darkside 800hm?
> Vielleicht mit kürzerem Dämpfer und 170mm Gabel. Glaub ein Dämpfer mit 216mm Hub ergibt 164mm Federweg. @deralteser hat's ja bereits erwähnt. Ne Reverb mit 150mm Verstellbereich, leichte Parts und einen Dämpfer mit Lockout/Plattform, Geochips auf high, ... dann wäre das echt mal interessant.



Ich glaub wenn man sich ein Darkside so aufbaut, hätte man besser zum Rune greifen sollen...

Ich hab eh lang mit dem Keith gequatscht. Er sagt auch: Wenn Darkside, dann ordentlich! Oder beim Rune bleiben. Und sein zweiter Satz:"I am riding a Spitfire and a Darkside". wurhahahaha


----------



## deralteser (28. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> hehe, na super!  Da lese ich mir den Beitrag von @deralteser durch und denke mir schon "nur ja nicht zu Ende lesen!" und was passiert? Ich lese ihn fertig...
> 
> Ich muss meine Rahmenbedingungen noch einmal detaillieren. ;-)
> 
> ...



Ich wollte Dich nicht vom Weiterlesen abschrecken
Aber gut, das ich Deine "Rahmen"-bedingungen jetzt genau kenne


----------



## FireGuy (28. September 2015)

dann kann man ja gleich ein Rune nehmen wennst das DS auf 160mm umbaust.... Ausser schwerer und schlechter zum Treten ist ja quasi kein Unterschied mehr


----------



## grey (28. September 2015)

Ich zweifle ganz stark daran, dass ein 216er Dämpfer ein DS tourentauglicher macht als ein 222er. Nicht der FW stört sondern der Sitzwinkel.

Mit Flipchip high und Sattel nach vorne geschoben, kommt man schon bergauf ohne gleich in tränen auszubrechen..
Front sollte man natürlich auch eher tief halten, hohe DC aufbauten sind dann eher fehl am Platz. Das fährt sich aber eh komisch bei so einem hecklastigen Rad, find ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (28. September 2015)

@GrazerTourer

Ich sehe das Darkside als reines Parkbike, da geht es auch richtig gut. Bei mir würde für Touren ohnehin das kurze Sitzrohr nicht ausreichen, aber ich kann mir auch so nicht vorstellen damit ernsthaft bergauf zu fahren (mir reichen da schon Transferetappen).

Wenn dir das Rune nicht reicht wäre das eigentlich ein klassicher Fall für ein "Superenduro" ala 601 und Co. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, das Darkside fahre ich zu wenig (auch weil es in meinem Aufbau nur bergab bzw. im Park fahrbar ist) und werde mich wohl leider davon trennen.
Nach einer Probefahrt mit einem Scott Genius Plus überlege ich mein Prime auf B+ umzurüsten, damit kann man dann auch noch gut bergauf fahren und hat bergab mehr Reserven.


----------



## FireGuy (28. September 2015)

Ich könnte mit ein DS bei einem Endurorennen mit 300hm vorstellen, aber selbst nach meinen 2 Fahrtagen nicht im tourenmodus.  Irgendwann machen die Trails mit so einem Gerät nämlich auch gar nicht mehr so viel spass, bzw muss man es so krachen lassen dass gefährlich wird....


----------



## 21XC12 (28. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn man sich ein Darkside so aufbaut, hätte man besser zum Rune greifen sollen...
> 
> Ich hab eh lang mit dem Keith gequatscht. Er sagt auch: Wenn Darkside, dann ordentlich! Oder beim Rune bleiben. Und sein zweiter Satz:"I am riding a Spitfire and a Darkside". wurhahahaha


Dann ist wohl ein Rune mit 650B eher das Bike mit dem du glücklich wirst. Ich fahre wie Keith Spitty und Darkside. Macht für mich so am meisten Sinn. Leider wurde das Darkside bis jetzt zu wenig genutzt was aber meiner Verletzung geschuldet war. Aber die nächste Saison kommt ...


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2015)

Falls jemand hier mal ein Darkside (Rahmen) in L abgibt, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## feliks (28. September 2015)

Das Optimum für mich ist Prime und Darkside. Das 29er auf Endurorennen und täglichen Touren, und für mehr Luftfahrt dann das Dicke mit 16,7kg. Lässt sich treten aber mehr als 100hm damit muss ich nicht haben..


----------



## MalcolmX (28. September 2015)

Ich persönlich finde ja, dass sich Rune und Darkside super ergänzen


----------



## san_andreas (28. September 2015)

Mit macht das Rune auch soviel Spaß, dass ich es nicht "verkleinern" würde.

Das Darkside käme halt dazu.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. September 2015)

Bikes hat man nie genug


----------



## Kharne (28. September 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Rune nicht reicht wäre das eigentlich ein klassicher Fall für ein "Superenduro" ala 601 und Co.



Das 601 ist das falscheste, dass man sich antun kann, wenn man vorher Rune und Spitty hatte 

Superenduros können garnix, haben zu viel Federweg um auf einfacheren Trails Spaß zu machen und wenn sie auf leicht getrimmt werden machen sie in entsprechendem Terrain auch keinen Spaß mehr. Und wenn man sie auf schwer trimmt kann man direkt den Freerider nehmen...

Man kann auch mit nem Kaliber ala Darkside 1000hm Touren fahren. Nur eben sehr gemütlich und eher mit 28er Blatt oder viel Schieberei  

Mein Variante wäre heavy duty "Trailbike" (Spity) + Parkbike (heavy Duty Rune oder eben Darkside).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (28. September 2015)

@Kharne 

Du brauchst mir nichts über Darkside und 601 (901) erzählen, ich kenne beide. Das Darkside ist das bessere Parkbike, dafür fährt das 601 auch gut bergauf. Ich kann allerdings auf Trailtouren auch nichts (mehr) mit einem 180mm Boliden anfangen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (28. September 2015)

Also ein 601 wäre definitiv nix für mich.

Ich denk ich brauch kein Darkside. Ich brauch genau die zwei die ich hab.  Schön, wenn's so einfach ist. Trotzdem muss ein 2016er RUne her, denk ich.


----------



## Kharne (28. September 2015)

berkel schrieb:


> @Kharne
> Du brauchst mir nichts über Darkside und 601 (901) erzählen, ich kenne beide.



Das war ja auch nicht an dich gerichtet


----------



## MalcolmX (28. September 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Also ein 601 wäre definitiv nix für mich.
> 
> Ich denk ich brauch kein Darkside. Ich brauch genau die zwei die ich hab.  Schön, wenn's so einfach ist. Trotzdem muss ein 2016er RUne her, denk ich.


Jap, das 2016er ist ja auch ein schönes Upgrade Richtung Parktauglichkeit... 
Kannst kaum erwarten bis meines reinschneit


----------



## Sushi1976 (29. September 2015)

feliks schrieb:


> Endlich den Fred gefunden, nur Freiluftbild fehlt noch. Hab bis jetzt leider nur ne Einstellungsfahrt machen können, da erstmal der Urlaub im Weg stand. Evtl. nehm ich es am Sonntag mit nach Schöneck.Anhang anzeigen 422534
> für die Statistik: ich fahr bei 75kg ne 350er Feder im Moto



Stell mal ne Ausstattungsliste hier rein
Schönes Darkside, gefällt 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## feliks (29. September 2015)

War heute das erste mal fliegen mit dem Silberrücken, war geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (29. September 2015)

und hier noch die Teileliste


----------



## deralteser (29. September 2015)

@feliks 
Sieht doch sehr gut aus 
Jetzt brauchts nur noch nen paar mehr hochauflösende Detailbilder. Dann kann ich mich am RAW - Look so richtig erfreuen!


----------



## bitbucket (30. September 2015)

Ich habe bereits mit Interesse das Für und Wider eines Darkside im 'tourentauglichen' Aufbau verfolgt. Einen ähnlichen Aufbau habe ich auch im Sinn, allerdings ganz klar mit Schwerpunkt Bikepark und nur sehr gelegentlichen Runden auf den Hometrails mit max. 300-500hm.

Mit einem eher leichten Aufbau müsste es mit vorne/hinten 180mm und dem Cane Creek DB Air mit Climb Switch doch eigentlich noch pedalierbar sein und dennoch gut im Park gehen.

Beim addieren der Gewichte, war ich einigermaßen überrascht, unter 14kg rauszukommen (inkl. Pedale). Habe ich evtl. etwas vergessen oder falsche Angaben? Ich poste mal meine Teileliste mit Gewichten anbei und würde diese zur Diskussion stellen.

*Rahmen:* Banshee Darside M 650B Ausfallenden -> *4100g* inkl. Dämpfer (Cane Creek DB Air CS)
*Gabel:* Formula ThirtyFive EX -> *1795g
Schaltgruppe & Kurbelsatz komplett:* SRAM GX1 1x11 -> *1865g
Sattelstütze:* Kindshock Dropzone 125mm -> *540g
Bremsen:* Magura MT7 Next 200/180mm -> *375g
Laufradsatz:* Hope Pro 2 Naben inkl. Freilauf, DT Swiss EX471 Felgen inkl. Speichen & Nippel -> *1815g
Sattel:* Selle Italia SLS Carbonio -> *210g
Pedale:* NC-17 Sudpin III s-Pro -> *360g
Lenker:* Azonic Agile 780mm -> *395g
Vorbau:* Syntace Megaforce2 30mm -> *107g
Griffe:* Spank Spoon -> *100g
Reifen:* Magic Mary SuperGravity Trailstar -> *2200g*

*Gesamtgewicht = 13.862 Gramm*

Was ist daran falsch? Irgendwie kann ich nicht glauben, dass ich unter 14kg bleiben kann. Weiteres Einsparpotential wäre noch bei der Schaltgruppe, dem Lenker und den Pedalen. Dann allerdings zu erheblichen Mehrkosten.  Das einzige, was nun wirklich zum Showstopper für kleine Touren werden könnte, wäre der Sitzwinkel. Eventueller Schwachpunkt im Park wäre vermutlich die Gabel. Aber für Hardcore Bikepark könnte ich mir später noch 'ne Doppelbrücke samt Laufrad in die Ecke legen.

Für Kommentare und Anregungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

EDIT: Steuersatz & Kralle fehlen noch.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2015)

Schlauch/Milch&Ventile, Fett, Steuersatz, Schaltzug und Außenhülle, IS2PM Adapter, Schrauben, ggf Kefü? ....

Edit: Hab das mit dem Steuersatz ganz unten überlesen. Kommt mir auch ein kleines bisschen zu wenig vor.

nochmal Edit: Addiere noch das Gewicht der o.g. Teile und das Mehrgewicht gegenüber den Herstellerangaben hinzu. Dann könnte es passen.


----------



## deralteser (30. September 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits mit Interesse das Für und Wider eines Darkside im 'tourentauglichen' Aufbau verfolgt. Einen ähnlichen Aufbau habe ich auch im Sinn, allerdings ganz klar mit Schwerpunkt Bikepark (...)


Gegenfrage: Warum bei überwiegendem Parkeinsatz um jedes Gramm ringen?


----------



## deralteser (30. September 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits mit Interesse das Für und Wider eines Darkside im 'tourentauglichen' Aufbau verfolgt. Einen ähnlichen Aufbau habe ich auch im Sinn, allerdings ganz klar mit Schwerpunkt Bikepark (...)


Gegenfrage: Warum bei überwiegendem Parkeinsatz um jedes Gramm ringen?


----------



## grey (30. September 2015)

Bremsen: Magura MT7 Next 200/180mm -> 375g

Das kommt mir seltsam vor, mt7 in der DB hat 270g exkl Scheibe und das ist nur ein Stück.
Sub15 ist drinnen, 14 eher schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2015)

Mein Rune in XL wiegt mit Crossmax in 650b, ohne Dropper Stütze, Metric Gabel (2260g), Saint Bremsen und sonst sehr leicht aufgebaut jetzt 13,76 kg. Dabei liegt der Rahmen bei 3,9kg.
Ein ziemlich leichtes DS ist also schon möglich.


----------



## grey (30. September 2015)

Ein Bumper/Bashguard wäre am DS auch noch sinnvoll, wenn das nicht sowieso bei der Schaltgruppe inkludiert ist.


----------



## MalcolmX (30. September 2015)

Der Rahmen wiegt mehr 
Mein Large in annodisiert hat mit CCDBAir CS fast 4.5kg... also Medium wahrscheinlich 4.35kg oder sowas?
Bremsen sind wohl 375gr pro Stück (mit 160er Scheiben eher? real wohl 900gr für die Bremsanlage)
Sattelklemme, Bowde, Kettenstrebenschutz, Steuersatz, Spacer fehlen auch und summieren sich auf...
Ich schätze mal, du hast einen knappen Kilo "vergessen" in Summe... Schläuche oder Tubelessventile+Milch sehe ich auch nirgendwo...

knapp 15kg werden es wohl in deiner Konfiguration, was immernoch ein feiner Wert ist 
Würde in Hinblick auf Park eher die neue Lyrik nehmen, die hat 300gr mehr auf den Rippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitbucket (30. September 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Warum bei überwiegendem Parkeinsatz um jedes Gramm ringen?



Nicht ganz. Wenn ich wirklich um jedes Gramm ringen würde, wären einige Komponenten anders ausgefallen. Und da es mein einziges Bike aus Platzgründen sein wird, sollte es auch pedalierbar bleiben. So kann ich bei Bedarf auch kleinere Touren bis 40km und 500hm max. damit (gemächlich) absolvieren.

Aber ich fahre schon überwiegend im Park - auch mit meinem jetzigen Enduro. Bislang war ich der Ansicht, dass dies auch völlig ausreicht. Aber im letzten Bikeurlaub (Saalbach & St-Luc) musste ich feststellen, dass nicht alles so glattgebügelt wie in unseren Mittelgebirgen ist. Da wäre ein klein wenig mehr Federweg schon hilfreich.


----------



## FireGuy (30. September 2015)

Wobei ich gerade Saalbach mit dem Enduro weit lustiger, interessanter einfach besser finde als mit einem DH Bock. Mag sein, dass das DS hier noch die Kurve kratzt im vergleich zu einem reinen DH Gerät

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau, gerade mit der Gabel dürfest du einfach 500g zu anderen Modellen sparen. Ob ich mir jedoch eine 1800g Gabel an so einen Kettenhund schrauben würde?  äähh  nein


----------



## bitbucket (30. September 2015)

Danke für das Feedback. Genau deswegen habe ich mal angefragt - hatte wohl etwas zu wenig auf dem Zettel.

In der Tat, Bashguard/Kettenführung sollten schon sein. Und die neue Lyrik hatte ich auch ursprünglich auf dem Zettel. Die ist allerdings eher weniger wegen des Mehrgewichts, als wegen der fehlenden Einfäderhilfe wieder rausgeflogen. Ich kann das Rad nur auf dem Wagendach transportieren und muss, weil ich derzeit einen Carbonrahmen habe, immer das vordere Laufrad entfernen und per Steckachse arretieren. Ohne Einfäderhilfe ist mir das zu nervig.

Bei dem Gewicht für die Bremsen musste ich auch stutzen. Hatte es so im Bikemarkt gesehen und nicht berücksichtigt, dass es möglicherweise nur für eine ist.


----------



## bitbucket (30. September 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade Saalbach mit dem Enduro weit lustiger, interessanter einfach besser finde als mit einem DH Bock. Mag sein, dass das DS hier noch die Kurve kratzt im vergleich zu einem reinen DH Gerät
> 
> Bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Aufbau, gerade mit der Gabel dürfest du einfach 500g zu anderen Modellen sparen. Ob ich mir jedoch eine 1800g Gabel an so einen Kettenhund schrauben würde?  äähh  nein



Hm, dann wohl doch die neue Lyrik. Aber der Gedanke an das Gefriemel beim Radtransport macht mich nicht glücklich.

Saalbach war geil mit dem Enduro, aber ich hätte meine Gabel auf den Trails gern etwas weicher abgestimmt, was dann wiederum an Federweg bei den Sprüngen gefehlt hätte. Aber St-Luc habe ich persönlich schon als recht krank empfunden. Was dort eine blaue, familienfreundliche Strecke für Jedermann ist (O-Ton), wäre bei uns schon tiefrot. Und da ich erst seit etwas über einem Jahr radle, hat mich das echt gefordert. Allein das heftige Gefälle macht jeden Sturz zum Abenteuer.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2015)

Da kann ich dir die X-Fusion Metric HLR ans Herz legen. Das ist eine richtig schöne, steife Freeride-Gabel mit 2250g Gewicht. Umbaubar von 160 auf 180mm.


----------



## FireGuy (30. September 2015)

gibts gerade eine im Markt mit einem heißen preis.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2015)

Und man umgeht das Standard RockShox Zeugs.


----------



## bitbucket (30. September 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Und man umgeht das Standard RockShox Zeugs.



Danke, kommt in die nähere Auswahl


----------



## bitbucket (30. September 2015)

Ich stehe ja massiv auf den Smoked Crome Kram von X-Fusion. Das Auge radelt doch immer ein wenig mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2015)

Ich habe meine noch kaum fahren können, aber ihre Steifigkeit ist echt super. Mit meinen 110kg kann das ganz gut beurteilen.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. September 2015)

@san_andreas 

Wenn du dir ein Darkside aufbaust bin ich echt gespannt. Da kommt sicher nix von der Stange dran.


----------



## MalcolmX (1. Oktober 2015)

Nur ein kurzer Input:
ich finde, das Darkside hat sich einfach eine Doppelbrücke verdient.
Eine Boxxer Worldcup wiegt ja auch nur mehr 2.5kg, also nicht sooo viel mehr als potente Singlecrowns...


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @san_andreas
> 
> Wenn du dir ein Darkside aufbaust bin ich echt gespannt. Da kommt sicher nix von der Stange dran.




Danke für die Vorschußlorbeeren. 

Ich hab' halt noch einen kompletten X.0 Antriebsstrang und Vorbau/Lenker/Griffe/Stütze/Sattel/Klemme über.
Fehlen eigentlich nur noch Gabel, Bremsen und Laufräder.

Hätte gerne eine Fox40, mal sehen, was der Markt in nächster Zeit hergibt.

Rahmensets gibt es noch, allerdings habe ich weder auf den Marzocchi noch auf den CCDB Air Dämpfer Lust.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2015)

Void oder Stoy. Noch besser zur Fox40 der Float X2.


----------



## deralteser (1. Oktober 2015)

Wird bestimmt schick! Die Fox 40 kommt richtig gut im Darkside!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2015)

Fox 40 muß sein....seit ich das Bike so beim Bernhard habe stehen sehen...









Dämpfer könnte auch ein RC4 werden, beim Mario gibts da eine gute Überarbeitung.


----------



## deralteser (1. Oktober 2015)

Die fetten Standrohre und der Rahmen


----------



## bitbucket (1. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Nur ein kurzer Input:
> ich finde, das Darkside hat sich einfach eine Doppelbrücke verdient.
> Eine Boxxer Worldcup wiegt ja auch nur mehr 2.5kg, also nicht sooo viel mehr als potente Singlecrowns...



Verdient, ja. Und auch bildschön ... besonders mit der Fox 40. Aber pedalierbar ist es dann nicht mehr


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man es freeride-mäßiger will, könnte man die Fox ja sogar auf 180mm traveln.


----------



## MalcolmX (1. Oktober 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Verdient, ja. Und auch bildschön ... besonders mit der Fox 40. Aber pedalierbar ist es dann nicht mehr


Eine 180er SC Gabel und eine Boxxer/Fox 40 ist identisch bezüglich Einbaulänge...

Und nochmal, ein Tourenbike wird eh nie draus werden...


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Eine 180er SC Gabel und eine Boxxer/Fox 40 ist identisch bezüglich Einbaulänge...
> 
> Und nochmal, ein Tourenbike wird eh nie draus werden...


Krass! Echt? Wusste ich garnicht. Ich hatte das Gefühl das die Front mit Boxxer höher kommt als mit der Float 36 180. Habe auch nicht mehr Rise am Lenker verbaut oder mehr Spacer verwendet. Auch der SAG war in etwa gleich. Laufradgröße auch ... Hm, dann hab ich mir das wohl nur eingebildet.


----------



## grey (1. Oktober 2015)

2015+ Fox SC Gabeln bauen nochmal tiefer als früher oder viele vergleichbare Gabeln.
650b F36 sind bei 559 - 170mm und daher 569mm bei 180, "standard" C-A für 180er SC Gabeln war lange zeit 565mm.  In dem Bereich haben sich auch einige 26" DC Gabeln abgespielt (565-570)

Wenn du jetzt eine 2015er 26" F36 mit einer 27,5" Boxxer vergleichst, ja, das ist wohl von Haus aus höher. 
Ist jetzt mit 27,5" etwas durchmischt worden, siehe MZ 380 als ausreißer mit 581mm und F40 dagegen mit 571mm.
Dann hat man ja noch paar mm spielraum bei der Klemmung, soweit ich das als nicht-dc-owner weiß.


Man verhaut sich mit einer SC also weder zwangsläufig die geo noch die performance.


----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2015)

Der Unterschied den ich zu spüren glaubte war eine 2012 Float 36 180 zu einer 2014 Boxxer Worldcup (beides 26"). Das die Front jetzt mit 650B nochmal etwas höher kommt ist klar. Aber da kommt das Bike hinten ja auch höher. Aber interessanter Beitrag was die Einbauhöhen der unterschiedlichen Gabeln betrifft.


----------



## MalcolmX (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ja nach all den begeisterten Erzählungen direkt geneigt, auch mal die Metric zu testen am Darkside... aktuell hab ich eine Boxxer Team aus dem Jahre Schnee mit MJ Tuning drinnen... tendiere aber trotzdem mehr zur Boxxer Worldcup.

Mit dem CCDBAir bin ich jetzt aber bald am Limit... kleine Kammer und alle Spacer sind verbaut, und ich bräuchte immernoch eine Spur mehr Progression... jemand ncoh eine Idee? HSC hab ich mich schon gespielt, viel weniger SAG als die aktuell 35% will ich auch nicht fahren...


----------



## toastbrot51 (1. Oktober 2015)

Die Metric überleg ich mir zur Zeit auch nach dem ihr so davon schwärmt. An die sowohl SC als auch DC schon gefahren sind: was fandet ihr besser und wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten? Geo bleibt ja recht gleich. Zur Zeit tendier ich eher zu DC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (1. Oktober 2015)

SC steuert sich etwas direkter wodurch es sich etwas verspielter fährt. DC macht es ein wenig träger im Lenkverhalten, aber das kleine Plus an Federweg bringt etwas mehr Ruhe in die Front. So war das mal nach meinem Empfinden. Eine gut abgestimmte SC würde mir persönlich völlig genügen, aber es war günstiger das Casting zu tauschen als die ganze Gabel. Deswegen bleibt die DC erstmal.


----------



## bitbucket (1. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Eine 180er SC Gabel und eine Boxxer/Fox 40 ist identisch bezüglich Einbaulänge...
> 
> Und nochmal, ein Tourenbike wird eh nie draus werden...



Auch wenn ich mich nur schwer dran gewöhnen kann, aber ich fürchte, Du hast recht. Und ich muss endlich einsehen, dass es DAS eine Bike für alles nicht gibt ...


----------



## toastbrot51 (1. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> SC steuert sich etwas direkter wodurch es sich etwas verspielter fährt. DC macht es ein wenig träger im Lenkverhalten, aber das kleine Plus an Federweg bringt etwas mehr Ruhe in die Front. So war das mal nach meinem Empfinden. Eine gut abgestimmte SC würde mir persönlich völlig genügen, aber es war günstiger das Casting zu tauschen als die ganze Gabel. Deswegen bleibt die DC erstmal.


Ich hab schon "befürchtet" dass es nur geringe Unterschiede gibt  Mal schauen wie ich mich entscheide, hab ja noch übern Winter Zeit. Momentan tendier ich noch zur DC, wird eh nur im Bikepark gefahren.


----------



## FireGuy (1. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man sich bei brauchbarer Fahrtechnik ans stylen wagt und da die ersten Versuche startet ist eine Doppelbrücke schon deutlich sicherer, weils dir den Lenker nicht einschlagen kann und man damit nicht "einknickt", bei einer verkorxter Landung.  Ausser man geht mit einer Doppelbrücke over the bars, dann wirds in der Regel hässlicher als mit einer SC


----------



## feliks (1. Oktober 2015)

Als ich vor kurzem das erste mal am Leihrad DC gefahren bin war es furchtbar wenn die Gabel in der Luft am Rahmen Anstoß.. Also nur noch SC


----------



## FireGuy (1. Oktober 2015)

oder dazu nutzen den Rahmen rumzubekomen für die, die net normal Whippen können


----------



## feliks (1. Oktober 2015)

Freiluftbild!


----------



## FireGuy (1. Oktober 2015)

es hat schon was mit einer SC keine Frage


----------



## deralteser (1. Oktober 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich nur schwer dran gewöhnen kann, aber ich fürchte, Du hast recht. Und ich muss endlich einsehen, dass es DAS eine Bike für alles nicht gibt ...


Deswegen brauchst Du ein Darkside UND ein Spitfire - behaupte ich jetzt mal, ohne meins überhaupt in den Händen gehalten zu haben  



21XC12 schrieb:


> SC steuert sich etwas direkter wodurch es sich etwas verspielter fährt. DC macht es ein wenig träger im Lenkverhalten, aber das kleine Plus an Federweg bringt etwas mehr Ruhe in die Front. So war das mal nach meinem Empfinden.



Das kann ich so auch bestätigen. Ich hatte das DS mit ner DC aufgebaut und fahre aktuell eine SC. Verspielter ist es mit einer SC auf jeden Fall. Auf unseren hometrails ist das alles komplett ausreichend, im Park kommt ne SC aber nicht an das "Bügeleisenfeeling" einer DC ran. Der Obertrickser bin ich eh nicht, aber hauptsache ich kann das Ding beruhigt rennen lassen  Nächste Saison werde ich wohl ne Boxxer Team oder WC testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits mit Interesse das Für und Wider eines Darkside im 'tourentauglichen' Aufbau verfolgt. Einen ähnlichen Aufbau habe ich auch im Sinn, allerdings ganz klar mit Schwerpunkt Bikepark und nur sehr gelegentlichen Runden auf den Hometrails mit max. 300-500hm.
> 
> Mit einem eher leichten Aufbau müsste es mit vorne/hinten 180mm und dem Cane Creek DB Air mit Climb Switch doch eigentlich noch pedalierbar sein und dennoch gut im Park gehen.
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder so´n kann garnix, ausser halbwegs leicht sein Aufbau.

Die Thirty Five mag ne gute Gabel sein, das Thema Parktauglichkeit hatten wir ja abgehakt 
Das GX Schaltwerk wäre mir viel zu lang und zu teuer ums im Park abzureissen
Die EX471 ist keine Park Felge und 1815 Gramm sind mit Pro2 äusserst sportlich, da kommste vllt. mit Messerspeichen hin und die wären mir deutlich zu teuer für´n Parkbike.
Im Parkbike wäre bei mir eh en Coilfederbein gesetzt.

Man kann auch mit 18 Kilo und 11-36 Zähne Kasette Touren fahren, härtet ab


----------



## MalcolmX (1. Oktober 2015)

Das mit dem LRS seh ich anders.
Die EX 471 wiegt unter 500gr und steckt imho mehr weg als die Spank Spike 35 die ich selber fahre.
Und Gewichtsmässig sollte das auch hinkommen... 480gr die Naben, 980gr die Felgen bleiben 360gr für Speichen und Naben (Laser und D-Light Mischeinspeichung)
Schaltwerk hab ich mir im Park noch nie eines abgerissen, eher am Enduro...


----------



## bitbucket (1. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder so´n kann garnix, ausser halbwegs leicht sein Aufbau.



Drum habe ich gefragt.



Kharne schrieb:


> ... Das GX Schaltwerk wäre mir viel zu lang und zu teuer ums im Park abzureissen



Sollte ja ursprünglich nicht nur Park sein.



Kharne schrieb:


> ... Die EX471 ist keine Park Felge und 1815 Gramm sind mit Pro2 äusserst sportlich, da kommste vllt. mit Messerspeichen hin und die wären mir deutlich zu teuer für´n Parkbike.



Das sehe ich anders. Habe jetzt schon am Enduro ein LS mit der EX471. Mag sein, dass DT Swiss die als Enduro sieht. Gibt aber genug Bike-Hersteller, die sie auch als leichte DH Felge sehen (siehe Norco Aurum z.B.). Und meine eigene Erfahrung zeigt, dass ich noch so beschissen landen kann, auch mit wenig Luftdruck, die Felge bekomme ich nicht zerbeult. Mag sein, dass ich falsche Gewichtsangaben für die Naben hatte.



Kharne schrieb:


> ... Im Parkbike wäre bei mir eh en Coilfederbein gesetzt.
> ...



In Ermangelung eines Climb Switches wäre ein Coil Dämpfer nicht für die ursprüngliche Intention geeignet gewesen. Naja, das hat sich ja erledigt


----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2015)

Ja, weil Gwin auf der Felge ohne Reifen die Top 10 der Damen deklassiert hat...

Physik ist Physik, ne 500 Gramm Felge is ne 500 Gramm Felge. Hat an nem Bike, dass einfach nur alles wegstecken muss ohne in ner Saison zu mucken mMn nix verloren 
Auf nem DH Race Bike ist das was anders, da muss der LRS einen Rennlauf halten.

LRS: Aufbauten mit Pro 2, Subrosa und CX Rays lagen um die 1900 Gramm, die Ex471 spart in 26" knappe 50 Gramm, bleiben also ca. 1850 Gramm, es sei denn denn die Pro2 hat ordentlich abgespeckt.


----------



## FireGuy (1. Oktober 2015)

kein climb switch in einem coil? 
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbcoil-cs

Wiege 67kg, fahre mit 2 bar und meinen 471 LRS schaut nach 10 Parktagen schon recht mau aus, weitere 15 Tage und die Felge is durch. Fahre aber auch recht unsauber und eher über alles drüber und durch was da so kommt 
Aber für was habe ich eine Doppelbrücke und so ein Bike...


----------



## bitbucket (1. Oktober 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Physik ist Physik, ne 500 Gramm Felge is ne 500 Gramm Felge. Hat an nem Bike, dass einfach nur alles wegstecken muss ohne in ner Saison zu mucken mMn nix verloren



590 g für ne FR570 ist jetzt auch nicht so arg viel mehr. Demnach wäre die Felge auch nicht geeignet. Was wäre Deine Wahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (1. Oktober 2015)

Spank Stiffy. Hab ich noch nicht kaputt bekommen  Die Spike 35 wird für´n Leichtgewicht aber auch locker reichen.


----------



## bitbucket (1. Oktober 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> kein climb switch in einem coil?
> http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbcoil-cs
> 
> Wiege 67kg, fahre mit 2 bar und meinen 471 LRS schaut nach 10 Parktagen schon recht mau aus, weitere 15 Tage und die Felge is durch. Fahre aber auch recht unsauber und eher über alles drüber und durch was da so kommt
> Aber für was habe ich eine Doppelbrücke und so ein Bike...



Ich wiege 81 kg, aber wahrscheinlich fahre ich bedingt durch die begrenzten Möglichkeiten des Enduro nicht 'robust' genug, um den LRS an sein Limit zu bringen


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2015)

Geh weiter, Kharne, mein Kumpel fährt DH auf Flow EX mit CX-Ray, ohne Probleme. 
Das ist doch nur eine Frage des Fahrstils und vorallem des Könnens. Darauf kommt es an, dann kann man auch die 471er fahren.

Ich bin eher der Mavic EX823 Typ. 

Und Spank....bäh, war immer häßlich und wird nicht schöner. Ist aber meine völlig unsachliche und völlig subjektive Meinung.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Oktober 2015)

Felgen ist ein heisses Thema...

Ich fahr seit letztem Winter die Spike 35 und hatte auf einen Sorglossatz gehofft.
Nun, rund laufen die Laufräder auch noch... aber die Dellen kann man schon nicht mehr zählen... und ich fahr 2-ply Reifen mit deutlich über 2bar...
In meinem Freundeskreis gibt es einen rechten Felgenzerstörer, der mit der EX 471 bisher keine nennenswerten Probleme hatte...

Mit Können hat die Felgensache eher nix zu tun, eher mit Kompromissbereitschaft... in gewissen Anliegern die mit Steinen gespickt sind, hat man hald die Wahl - Tempo rausnehmen oder voll am Griplimit draufhalten... und es hängt von den Parks ab, in denen man fährt...
In Lenzerheide/Laax hatte ich diese Saison keine einzige Delle (>10 Parktage), dafür in 2 Tagen Monte Tamaro und 2 Tagen Brambrüesch gesamt 7 Dellen...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2015)

Naja, draufhalten oder geschmeidig fahren hat schon Auswirkungen auf die Felge.


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Oktober 2015)

du bist gerne eingeladen, mich mal zu besuchen und mir das am Monte Tamaro zu zeigen 
(hier ist die Strecke in einem Video: 



)

Grundsätzlich bin ich schon der Meinung, keinen allzusteifen Fahrstil zu haben, aber bei gewissen Stellen lässt es sich einfach kaum vermeiden.
Bikeattackstrecke kurz vor der ersten Galerie wäre auch so eine typische Stelle...


----------



## bitbucket (2. Oktober 2015)

Die originalen Felgen meines Enduro habe ich binnen 8 Wochen vollständig zerstört. Seit ich die Kombi EX471 & Magic Mary SG fahre, habe ich in 10 Monaten nicht eine einzige Delle - und das bei 1.8 Bar. Und ja, ich halte nicht immer drauf, weil es weder mein aktuelles Rad, noch meine Skills hergeben


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch kein besonders geschmeidiger Fahrer, aber an meinen wesentlich besseren Mitfahrern kann ich gut beobachten, dass man auch schnell und materialschonend fahren kann.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. Oktober 2015)

Die blauen Laufräder bleiben nicht drauf. Ist ein alter LRS für'n Übergang. Gefällt mir aber irgendwie auch ganz gut.


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin jetz auch endlich Mitglied im Darkside-Club  das rot knallt in echt nochmal mehr. Sieht echt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (6. Oktober 2015)

Willkommen im Club


----------



## deralteser (6. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club


@toastbrot51
Von mir aus auch ein Willkommen!
Zu dem roten Rahmen fällt mir ein schicker Aufbau ein:





Obwohl so eine Dorado an jedem Darkside übel geil aussieht:





Testen würde ich sie gerne mal. Aber mal eben um die 800-900 Tacken nur zum testen ausgeben is mir too much


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2015)

Kriegst sie schon für 600-700 momentan.


----------



## deralteser (6. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt ... BMO hatte vor kurzem auch so ne Aktion


----------



## san_andreas (6. Oktober 2015)

Oder ein gepflegte gebrauchte.


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank @deralteser @21XC12 
So'n ähnlicher Aufbau war auch geplant. Nur mit Boxxer vermutlich und ohne blaue Griffe. Oder mit Singlecrown... Man man man das wird ein langer Aufbau fürcht ich


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Oktober 2015)

Fast hätte ich mir auch die Dorado geholt, aber das Angebot für die Worldcup war zu gut. Weiß nicht wie gut die neue Boxxer geht, aber bin mit der alten zufrieden. Hoffentlich kommt mein LRS endlich bald. Reifen bin ich auch noch schwer am grübeln. 650B tubeless Faltreifen ist die Auswahl nicht so prickelnd. Die neuen Maxxis wären genau das richtige, aber die kommen erst im Januar. Dann kommt evtl noch ein neues Schaltwerk. Spätestens dann is aber gut.


----------



## deralteser (6. Oktober 2015)

He he he....
Wir werden sehen was noch kommt. Da kann ich mich natürlich nicht ausschließen


----------



## toastbrot51 (6. Oktober 2015)

Haha ja Bikes sind nie fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subrosa40 (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Darkside Gemeinde,

was habt ihr so für Bremsen verbaut? Ich habe mir auch einen Darkside Rahmen bestellt.......
Jetzt suche ich noch ne passende Bremse. Zur Auswahl, stehen Zee, Saint oder Magura MT 5.
Gerne auch andere Vorschläge

Schöne Bikes hier im Darkside-Forum

Ride on Sven


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ne Elixir 9 Trail und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Nachfolger ist die Guide RSC. Der Sattel ist ja identisch. Ich bin kein Fliegengewicht und ich kann mich nicht über Fading oder mangelnde Power beschweren. Griffweite und Druckpunkt lassen sich einstellen. Fahr die Bremse auch am Enduro. Bislang alles ohne merkliche Probleme. Dosierbarkeit ist sehr gut. Die Code ist sicher auch noch ein Kandidat wenn du noch mehr Power willst.


----------



## deralteser (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr ne Saint mit Resin Belägen. Die Zee kenne ich auch sehr gut. Beide tun was sie sollen, sind gut dosierbar, standfest und easy im service.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr SLX mit Sinterbelägen.
Bei 95 kg nackig reicht das easy...


----------



## deralteser (7. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich fahr SLX mit Sinterbelägen.
> Bei 95 kg nackig reicht das easy...


Ne SLX liegt hier auch noch rum. Wird an meinem Spitty verbaut. Die hat das Prädikat "absolut empfehlenswert und preislich (fast) geschenkt" wirklich verdient.


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

solange die gute entlüftet sind und die Beläge in Ordnung sind, haben die mich in 4 Jahren an 3 Bikes nie enttäuscht.
Und Ersatz ist so dermassen billig...  wenn mal ein Hebel kaputtgeht odgl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (7. Oktober 2015)

neue XT M8000 wäre meine erste Wahl aktuell


----------



## Subrosa40 (7. Oktober 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> neue XT M8000 wäre meine erste Wahl aktuell



War ich auch schon am überlegen, aber nach dem ich das Darkside fast ausschließlich im Park nutze, dachte ich wäre ne Vierkolben Bremse besser oder nicht? Die Guide RS bin ich schon mal gefahren, finde die Bremse schlecht, Druckpunkt wandert usw....Scheiben verziehen sich.
Jetzt wollte ich wieder ne Shimano Bremse, oder ne MT5, die erste vernünftige Bremse von Magura


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Evtl war die Guide die du gefahren bist nicht gut entlüftet? Bei uns fahren die viele. Ein Kollege über 190 mit gut 100kg Fahrergewicht ist zufrieden. Der fährt auch viel in die Alpen und ist auch nicht zimperlich mit dem Material.


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. Oktober 2015)

Subrosa40 schrieb:


> War ich auch schon am überlegen, aber nach dem ich das Darkside fast ausschließlich im Park nutze, dachte ich wäre ne Vierkolben Bremse besser oder nicht? Die Guide RS bin ich schon mal gefahren, finde die Bremse schlecht, Druckpunkt wandert usw....Scheiben verziehen sich.
> Jetzt wollte ich wieder ne Shimano Bremse, oder ne MT5, die erste vernünftige Bremse von Magura



Würde Dir die Saint empfehlen, hab ich mir jetzt auch gegönnt, die Guide ist bei mir auch ausgeflogen, Katastrophe die Bremse....
Viel Spaß mit dem Darkside, hätte ich mir auch beinahe geholt. Gute Wahl.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MalcolmX (7. Oktober 2015)

Mit einer Saint macht man sowieso nie etwas falsch...


----------



## Pure_Power (7. Oktober 2015)

Hier fehlt eindeutig mein Darkside!



Ist eh das Schönste im Forum...


----------



## deralteser (7. Oktober 2015)

@Pure_Power
Von wegen "das schönste"
Du bist mit Deinem "Teilespender" doch eh noch nie gefahren

Edit: Aber gefehlt hat Dein Darkside hier wirklich


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Schön is es ohne jeden Zweifel. Das Schönste gibt's aber in meinen Augen nicht. Hab schon soviel unterschiedliche Aufbauten gesehen und den perfekten Aufbau an dem ich rein garnichts auszusetzen hatte gab es noch nicht. Viele waren nah dran, aber es hat immer irgendwas gestört. Auch bei meinem fallen mir auf Anhieb jede Menge Dinge ein die ich gerne ändern würde, aber wo mir die Kohle zu schade ist. Meins is halt für mich dem gesetzten Budget entsprechend schon super, aber es ist halt immer Luft nach oben und das ist auch gut so. Wenn man alles ohne auf's Budget zu achten nach Belieben aufbauen kann wird's doch auch schnell langweilig. So freut man sich über jede Veränderung am Bike. Ich würde mal gerne ein Darkside mit Bos Idylle und Void sehen, oder mit der neuen 36 Float und Float X2, ... also rein optisch gilt doch einfach was rar ist gefällt oder?


----------



## deralteser (7. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wenn man alles ohne auf's Budget zu achten nach Belieben aufbauen kann wird's doch auch schnell langweilig. So freut man sich über jede Veränderung am Bike.


Jep! Am schlimmsten finde ich bikes, an denen gnadenlos die teuersten parts verbaut sind. Oftmals wirkt das alles für mich unstimmig und völlig überfrachtet. Für mich muss der Aufbau eine gewisse Stimmigkeit haben - genau die empfindet eben jeder anders. Letztlich müssen die Teile funktionieren, und passt zudem die Optik, ist die Sache perfekt.
Mit dem Darkside habe ich mir schon vorgenommen, diverse Dinge auszubrobieren: 26 Zoll vs 650b; SC vs DC; Coil vs Air usw. Dafür gebe ich schon eine Menge Kohle aus - es muss aber in meinem persönlichen Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## san_andreas (7. Oktober 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Hier fehlt eindeutig mein Darkside!
> 
> 
> 
> Ist eh das Schönste im Forum...




Für mich auch das beste !
Weil es halt meinen Vorstellungen am ehesten entspricht. Da fehlt noch ein RC4 vom Mario oder der neue X2.
Und ein Direct Mount.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Oktober 2015)

Direct Mount wäre kein Luxus. Der X2 schon, aber dann wäre es schon ein nobler Aufbau. Noch mehr stealth wäre auch nicht schlecht. Die Sattelstütze zum Bleistift. Schlicht schwarz ohne Syntace Schriftzug würde sich gut machen. Naja, ... a) Geschmacksache und b) Klagen auf hohem Niveau.


----------



## Pure_Power (7. Oktober 2015)

Ach herje, da habe ich ja was losgetreten... Geschmäcker sind doch verschieden und das ist auch gut so, ich habe es doch bewusst ein wenig provokant formuliert 
Trotzdem freut es mich, wenn die Restekiste, das Gästebike bzw. der Urlaubs-Teilespender gefällt. 

Für ein paar F40 Stealthdecals war ich bisher zu geizig. Das rot von der P6 passt so halbwegs mit dem roten X0 Schaltwerk. Ob der X2 wirklich "besser" ist als ein CCDB wird sich noch im Legend zeigen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. Oktober 2015)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen. 

Will mir für nächstes Jahr n neues bike holen und liebäugel sehr mit dem Darkside.  Fahre aktuell ein Session und davor wars n Demo. Hätte ganz gern ein wendigeres etwas verspielteres bike wie man so schön sagt.
Da ich aber auch gerne ruppige dh Strecken fahre ist die Frage wie sich der 180er Hinterbau da so macht. Bügelt der auch noch ganz gut oder wird es da zu unruhig?
Falls das der Fall ist wirds doch eher ein Legend wobei ich das Darkside eigentlich schöner finde aber die Fahreigenschaften gehn dann doch vor.

Gruß Florian


----------



## MalcolmX (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte vorher das Legend, und bisher muss ich sagen, hat mir kaum je das bisschen mehr an Federweg gefehlt... es ist ja durchaus lange genug, und die 180mm lassen sich schön nutzen - ich finds auch bei ruppigen Sachen immer ausreichend...


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hatte noch kein DH und kann da nix zu sagen.


----------



## FireGuy (8. Oktober 2015)

Bin von einem Trek Session auf ein Darkside, beide mit CCDB Air.  Das Darkside braucht noch ein bissal Abstimmung aber ich merke nicht wirklich den Federwegsunterschied, weil man mit dem DS agiler unterwegs ist und damit über vieles leichter drüberkommt als mit dem DH Bock.


----------



## IkilledKenny (8. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Infos. Welche Rahmengröße hattest du beim Session und jetzt.  Beide bikes sind vom reach her ja eher kurz.  Bin 1,76 und hatte das Session in L. Die Größe wird es wohl beim Darkside auch werden.


----------



## Sushi1976 (8. Oktober 2015)

L bei 1.76 ist schon sportlich  würde da eher M wählen. Bin 1.78 und würde es in M fahren 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FireGuy (8. Oktober 2015)

Session war ein 8ter M mit 17,5"aus 2011 hat 390 reach. Das DS in M hat 410, ist gefühlt aber 40mm länger (selbe Teile, wie Gabel, Lenker und Vorbau). Bin vorige Woche ein neues Reign in M gefahren: die geben 440mm Reach an, kam mir aber nicht mal so lang vor wie das Darkside.

Das WIE man im Bike steht, und wie es sich bewegen lässt macht schon richtig Unterschied. Das Session wollte eher über das Vorderrad gefahren werden, das Darkside übers Hinterrad. Mein Fahrstil ist auch eher Hecklastig, insofern passts für mich perfekt.

Wollte ursprünglich auch ein DS in L, bin aber froh ein M erwischt zu haben. Bin 176cm. Mit L wäre es vermutlich zu träge zu bewegen, müsste man sich zu viel bewegen um es aus der Balance zu bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (11. Oktober 2015)

4 orangene Darksides am Sonntag in Bimais, 3x neon-orange 1x orange-rot, inflationär!!! 

einer der anderen beiden neon-orangenen hier anwesend? 

links unbekannt, rechts meins


----------



## ar_jay (11. Oktober 2015)

ziemlich normal am GK, 3-4 sind eigentlich das Minimum.


----------



## FireGuy (11. Oktober 2015)

i verkaufs glei wieder


----------



## deralteser (12. Oktober 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> i verkaufs glei wieder


Ist doch alles bestens wenn das Darkside viele glücklich macht 
Von mir aus könnten viel mehr Banshees unterwegs sein. Dann gäbe es wenigstens öfter was vernünftiges zu sehen


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. Oktober 2015)

bei den 16er Modellen hat sich nix ausser die Farben geändert oder? Macht keinen Unterschied ob ich ben 15er oder 16er Rahmen hole?


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Oktober 2015)

@IkilledKenny
In der Galerie wurden alle Änderungen sämtlicher Modelle gepostet. Musst dort mal lesen ... Wenn was geändert wurde dann nix Gravierendes. Kosmetik an der Dämpferaufnahme oder Leitungsführung vielleicht, aber nichts was Geo oder Funktion betrifft.

Hab's dir rausgesucht. ->hier<-

Bedank dich dem Genossen über dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (13. Oktober 2015)

Merci


----------



## Sushi1976 (13. Oktober 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> bei den 16er Modellen hat sich nix ausser die Farben geändert oder? Macht keinen Unterschied ob ich ben 15er oder 16er Rahmen hole?


Welchen Rahmen holst dir? nen 2015 oder 2016, hat sich ja nicht viel geändert


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab ja noch kein 2016er live gesehen, aber die Farben der 2015er gefallen mir besser.


----------



## IkilledKenny (13. Oktober 2015)

15er wird wahrscheinlich eh n schwarzes


----------



## toastbrot51 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss nochmal dazwischen grätschen  Welches Tretlager kommt beim Darkside rein? Normales BSA 83mm? Ich les nämlich immer was von 128mm ISIS


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Oktober 2015)

83 BSA


----------



## toastbrot51 (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke  Ich hasse die ganzen Standards


----------



## deralteser (13. Oktober 2015)

Hauptsache kein Brechfit!
Danke Banshee!


----------



## MalcolmX (13. Oktober 2015)

Dafür muss man sie einfach liebhaben


----------



## toastbrot51 (13. Oktober 2015)

Banshee muss man eh liebhaben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deef (15. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand aussagekräftige Infos und Erfahrungen zu der 142er Ausfallendenversion? Würde halt gern meine Laufräder (erstmal übernehmen), da ich nicht gleich wieder so viel einkaufen will. Ist das jetzt mit dem 83er Tretlager und der 142er Einbaubreite wirklich sooo schlimm bei 9 Gang Cassette wie alle meinen?

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## feliks (15. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir läuft die Kette auf dem 13er gerade, ist schon viel Schräglauf beim über Land fahren


----------



## Deef (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja unerträglich doch nicht oder? Ist halt etwas mehr Verschleiß an der Kette aber wird das nicht alles etwas dramatisiert?


----------



## feliks (15. Oktober 2015)

Geht schon. Zum einen wirds meistens im Park gefahren, also nicht viel treten und Kette rechts. Zum andern hat man für so rollern ja meistens noch was kleines


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Oktober 2015)

Also ich bin lange genug 142 Dropouts gefahren. Problematisch wird's nur bei großen Ritzel (32, 36, 40, 42), weil beim rückwärts pedalieren die Kette runterfällt. Da ist der Schräglauf schon extrem. Bei 11-28 9-fach Kassette sollte es aber nicht so drastisch sein. Optimal ist es natürlich nicht. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist eine 10-fach Kassette mit einem Spacer (z.B. von NC-17 für 25 €) auf 7 Gänge umbauen. Für bergab reichen die 7 Gänge und der Schräglauf der Kette ist kein Thema mehr. Perfekt ist aber ne 150 Nabe.


----------



## grey (15. Oktober 2015)

Kommt darauf an.

Nachdem ich auch auf die leichten Gänge angewiesen war, hab ich von 142 auf 150 umgerüstet, wäre das nicht der Fall, wäre 142 kein Problem gewesen weil man die 3 leichten Gänge auch gleich durch spacer ersetzen kann.
Was du da jetzt von Drama redest ist mir nicht ganz klar, 142 und 11-42 ist bei 83mm einfach ein kompletter schwachsinn.


----------



## Deef (15. Oktober 2015)

Ist richtig. Rede ja auch nicht von Drama sondern hab nur gefragt ob es mit der kettenlinie nicht allgemein teilweise ein wenig dramatisiert wird.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2015)

So dann hier mal ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand. Morgen folgt der erste Test mit 650B von speerlaufraeder.de


----------



## Deef (17. Oktober 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

plane den Aufbau eines Darksides im Winter.  Hab mich für einen Reset Steuersatz entschieden.  Gabel wird ne 40.
Da brauch ich, wenn ich richtig liege,  oben ZS 44/28,6 und unten ZS 56/30?
Wer von euch hat auch einen Reset Steuersatz verbaut.  Kann es sein, dass der einzige den es in passendem Maß gibt der flatstack ist?

Werd das Frameset mit ccdb air bekommen.  Ist von euch schon mal jemand den vivid air im Vergleich gefahren und kann mir auch sagen mit welchem Tune?
Grundeinstellung vom ccdb air für 70kg fahrfertig wäre auch sehr interessant. 

Gruß


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Oktober 2015)

Für Vivid Air M/M. Erfahrung wird sich @deralteser sicher hier melden und was dazu sagen. Base Setup mit CCDB gibt's auf der Website von Banshee.


----------



## Kharne (17. Oktober 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Da brauch ich, wenn ich richtig liege, oben ZS 44/28,6 und unten ZS 56/30?



Richtig, ist aber Käse. Nimm direkt ne ZS56/40 Schale für unten und nen Reduzierkonus. Kostet weniger als nachher ne neue Schale zu brauchen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Oktober 2015)

Danke stimmt.
Den Reduzierkonus find ich auf der Reset Seite gerade nicht werd da aber eh anrufen wenn ich bestelle is noch etwas Zeit


----------



## Kharne (17. Oktober 2015)

Einfach anrufen, die Jungs sind super


----------



## 2o83 (17. Oktober 2015)

Die Schale ist die gleiche, bekommst entweder den 30er oder 40er Konus dazu, je nach Bestellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2o83 (17. Oktober 2015)

Anbei die Nummern.


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es die gleiche Schale ist kann doch nur ein Konus passen oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## FireGuy (18. Oktober 2015)

sieht dann so aus: in dem Fall ists ein Acros Steuersatz mit 30 und 40mm Gabelkonus
http://www.last-bikes-shop.com/WebR...3CC0/89F5/C0A8/28BC/2C6B/000996_1500x1200.JPG


----------



## FireGuy (18. Oktober 2015)

wie kommt ihr Coil Fahrer eigentlich damit zurecht? Linearer Hinterbau mit Linearem Dämpfer. Da muss doch ordentlich rascheln bei Fetten Sprüngen wo man den Federweg komplett ausnutzt oder?


----------



## Kharne (18. Oktober 2015)

Jain. Der Konus kann ja verschiedene Innendurchmesser haben. Sonst hättest du ein Problem 1 1/8" Gabeln in ein 1.5 Steuerrohr zu kriegen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja hab das falsch formuliert ich hab gemeint in Verbindung mit dem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft der 40 passt dann nur die ZS56/30 Version unten. 
Finds übrigens super wie hilfsbereit die Darkside User sind ;-)


----------



## Deef (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

mal kurze Frage. Wie kommt ihr mit dem Darkside auf dh strecken klar? Klar hauptsächlich will ich es als ganz klar als Parkbike nutzen und nicht als dh race maschine. Jedoch kanns auch mal vorkommen, dass ich hin und wieder mal dh strecke damit fahre. Meine alles halt bezogen auf die 180mm am Heck. Hatte zuvor 203. Bin da zwar positiv gestimmt, aber ein paar Erfahrungen wären ganz cool.

Danke!


----------



## deralteser (18. Oktober 2015)

Das Darkside ist kein pures Racebike und wurde auch nicht als solches durch seine(n) Entwickler definiert. Je nach Aufbau kannst Du natürlich Schwerpunkte setzen. Wie schon gesagt, die 180mm fühlen sich nach mehr an. Ich persönlich vermisse nichts.

Zitat:


*Keith on Darkside*

Named after a local DH trail network, I designed the Darkside to be the bike I always personally wanted for  tearing up the Whistler bike park, where I am lucky enough to ride most summers. It is the ultimate park bike. I've waited a few years to be able to design this bike, but good things come to those who wait!

I wanted a bike that first and foremost was fun and confidence inspiring to ride. But confidence for most people comes from stability, whereas fun generally comes from a nimble feel, so it is not as easy to achieve both as you might think. It took a lot of work, trial and error, and well... fun, to dial in the frame geometry and ride characteristics, but I am incredibly happy with the result.

I designed the Darkside linkage to have a predictable but lively feel, similar to what you might get from a well-designed single pivot design, but with all the benefits that come from using the KS Link virtual pivot system. The benefits of this linkage over a single pivot are that it offers optimised active braking, tuneable leverage curve, increased lateral stiffness, improved axle path and direct actuation of the rear shock to reduce DU bushing rotation and friction. So you end up with very supple suspension at the start of the travel, which ramps up to give a nice bottomless feel towards end of travel while tracking and carrying speed well, and minimising pedal feedback throughout.

The short chainstays on the Darkside really make the bike feel lively, easy to manual, and results in a bike that is eager to whip, boost or scrub off jumps with style and control. When combined with the linkage you can brake later, carry speed better, pop off lips and obstacles and land big hits with confidence. Add to this that the Darkside has a fairly long front centre, reach and slack head angle and you have a bike that is lively and playful when you hang off the back, but a high speed race ready machine when you get into a forward attack position.

*In my eyes this makes the Darkside a perfect park bike / playful DH race* bike that will elevate your riding to the next level of style and see you charging hard down steep technical section with confidence... and most of all, it will put a huge grin on your face.



Besser könnte man es meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen.
Quelle: _http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/darkside/_


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2015)

Kurzes Feedback bzgl 650B am Darkside ...

Die Flips habe ich mal auf der mittleren Einstellung gelassen. Das Tretlager ist etwas höher was sich für mich keineswegs negativ bemerkbar macht. Ich freue mich sogar über das kleine Plus an Bodenfreiheit (Kurbel mit 170mm). Stelzig oder kippelig fühlt es sich nicht an. Ich bin zwar noch nichts steiles, technisches gefahren, aber ich denke da wirkt dann der längere Radstand und das bessere Überrollverhalten dem minimal höheren Tretlager entgegen. Zur Not hätte ich ja auch noch die Möglichkeit die Flips auf Low zu fahren ggf mit entsprechendem Winkelsteuersatz. Was ich beim ersten aufsitzen/rollen direkt gemerkt habe sind die Vor- und Nachteile des gewachsenen Radstands. Das Bike lässt sich nicht mehr so locker leicht auf's Hinterrad ziehen und fühlt sich hinten etwas sperriger an. Vorne hingegen ist der Zuwachs, welcher wohl dem Offset des Castings geschuldet ist (48mm bei 650B und 42mm bei 26") meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Plus. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl das Rad fährt sich mit 26" und mittlerer Einstellung leicht frontlastig. In der Low Einstellung braucht's im Allgemeinen etwas mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Manche Leute mögen vielleicht gerade das, aber ich komme mit dem gewachsenen Radstand besser klar. Jetzt fühlt sich das Bike super ausgewogen an. Man sitzt mehr im Rad. Es kommt natürlich auch auf den Fahrstil an. Bei hecklastigem Fahrstil sieht's sicher wieder anders aus. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist das es im Vergleich zu vorher besser rollt (erster Eindruck). Ich hatte das Gefühl das ich im Vergleich zu vorher weniger treten muss um das Rad auf Geschwindigkeit zu halten. Auf 26" bin ich vorne Muddy Mary in 2,5 und hinten in 2,35 gefahren. Auf den 650B fahre ich vorne Minion DHF Draht in 2,5 und hinten HR II EXO in 2,4. Gestern war ich auch bewusst mit etwas mehr Druck (VR 1,7 und HR 1,9) als üblich unterwegs. Um hier ein endgültiges Urteil abzugeben muss ich mal noch mit weniger Druck (>höherer Rollwiderstand) fahren. Also unterm Strich war's für mich die richtige Entscheidung, weil mir der längere Radstand mehr Sicherheit gibt (bin kein Fahrkünstler). Damit das es sich nicht mehr so leicht auf's Hinterrad ziehen lässt und es sich nicht mehr ganz so lebhaft fährt kann ich leben. Im Grunde ist es das was ich mir erhofft bzw erwartet habe. Es kommt wohl stark darauf an wie und was man damit fährt und welche Vorlieben man hat.


----------



## FireGuy (19. Oktober 2015)

MalcolmX ist von einem Legend umgestiegen, ich komme von einem Trek Session. Und beide würden wir das Darkside dem reinen DH Vorziehen. Und ich bin ansich kein Kostverächter wenns um DH Strecken geht, auch wenns dort noch deutlich mit mehr Speed ginge (ich aber nicht kann)

Es wird für den Ottonormalverbrauchen NULL unterschied machen würd ich meinen. Bist weder mit dem DH Bock wesentlich schneller, noch wird das DS zerfallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hat jemand einen Acros Steuersatz am Darkside? Bekomme mit der Zeit immer Spiel rein ...


----------



## deralteser (19. Oktober 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Acros Steuersatz am Darkside? Bekomme mit der Zeit immer Spiel rein ...



Hab hier einen fürs Spitty liegen.
Hast Du den Zentrierring (Plastik) mal getauscht?

Evtl. hilft das hier:

http://www.acros.de/SERVICE/FAQ/STEUERSAeTZE:::6_75_169.html


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Hab hier einen fürs Spitty liegen.
> Hast Du den Zentrierring (Plastik) mal getauscht?
> 
> Evtl. hilft das hier:
> ...


 
Waren zwei dabei. Ich tausche mal. Danke!


----------



## MalcolmX (19. Oktober 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> MalcolmX ist von einem Legend umgestiegen, ich komme von einem Trek Session. Und beide würden wir das Darkside dem reinen DH Vorziehen. Und ich bin ansich kein Kostverächter wenns um DH Strecken geht, auch wenns dort noch deutlich mit mehr Speed ginge (ich aber nicht kann)
> 
> Es wird für den Ottonormalverbrauchen NULL unterschied machen würd ich meinen. Bist weder mit dem DH Bock wesentlich schneller, noch wird das DS zerfallen....


Stimme ich zu.
Mir geht das Legend nicht ab, obwohl ich auch zB oft im Alpenbikepark unterwegs bin, der als einer der ruppigeren gilt...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Oktober 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Ja hab das falsch formuliert ich hab gemeint in Verbindung mit dem 1 1/8 Gabelschaft der 40 passt dann nur die ZS56/30 Version unten.
> Finds übrigens super wie hilfsbereit die Darkside User sind ;-)




Was ist der Grund, dass du dein Session abgibst ? Für mich so ziemlich das geilste DH Bike.


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. Oktober 2015)

liegt mir irgendwie nicht. 
Ist halt schon recht lang und den Hinterbau fahr ich mit sehr wenig sag und viel Druckstufe,  dass er mir taugt. Klar is n super bike will aber keine Raceschüssel mehr.
Denke das Darkside passt mir besser und die Parts kann ich ja übernehmen.  Muss nur noch das Frameset verkauft bekommen ;-)


----------



## deralteser (19. Oktober 2015)

@Deef 
Und? Vom heutigen Proberollen überzeugt? Oder brauchste noch mehr Stoff?


----------



## Deef (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke das reicht. Bei 182cm in large echt top. Bin echt überzeugt. Klar immer doof sowas auf normalem Boden und dazu noch flach zu testen aber bin mir jetzt jedenfalls sicher dass ich kein m brauche. Und wie geil es aussah  sabber


----------



## deralteser (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke! Es sieht aber auch nicht nur geil aus - es fühlt sich auch geil an 
Na dann mal sehen, ob man Dich bald auf der dunklen Seite willkommen heißen darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deef (19. Oktober 2015)

Ja definitiv. Eine alternative kann ich echt derzeit nicht nennen. Wills im Gelände fahren!!!


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. Oktober 2015)

Genau so geht es mir momentan auch 
Hab mich mit 1,77 für m entschieden konnte aber auch nur n bisschen proberollen und kanns kaum erwarten das Ding bei mir zu haben und es im Gelände zu testen


----------



## Deef (19. Oktober 2015)

Schon unterwegs oder gar bei dir zuhause? Brauche noch ne 83er Kurbel. Fahren hier alle mit 165mm kurbelarmen?


----------



## deralteser (19. Oktober 2015)

Fahre 165mm Kurbeln.
He he....Sogar 2 Wartende...


----------



## feliks (19. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr 175er. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme


----------



## Deef (19. Oktober 2015)

Wartend heißt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (19. Oktober 2015)

Deef schrieb:


> Wartend heißt?


Na @IkilledKenny und Du warten doch auf den Rahmen, oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. Oktober 2015)

Mir fehlt nur noch Frameset und Steuersatz. 
Den Rahmen hab ich erstmal reserviert, kann ihn eigentlich erst zahlen wenn mein aktueller verkauft ist. Ist hoffentlich bald soweit. ..


----------



## IkilledKenny (19. Oktober 2015)

Ah ja fahr 165er


----------



## Deef (19. Oktober 2015)

Achsoo dachte du hättest noch zwei kurbeln die auf nen käufer warten haha


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Oktober 2015)

Goldene Mitte 170


----------



## Deef (19. Oktober 2015)

Auch ne gute Idee


----------



## MalcolmX (20. Oktober 2015)

Fahr auch 165mm Kurbeln... wenn man 26" fährt, sicher keine schlechte Idee... bei 650B sollte es entspannter sein...


----------



## FireGuy (20. Oktober 2015)

26"  165mm und mittlere Stellung: und trotzdem schaffe ich es ab und zu mit dem Pedal einzuschlagen...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Oktober 2015)

170 in der mittleren Einstellung bei 26" war mir zu lange. Jetzt mit 650B ist es besser.


----------



## deralteser (20. Oktober 2015)

Bestimmt schon bekannt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deef (20. Oktober 2015)

Jepp, aber megageil!


----------



## sternschnupper (21. Oktober 2015)

geiles vid!! (Y)

frage zu vivid air: ich hab einen verbaut, geht auch geil. hat den M/M tune, und ich überlege, den umzuschimmen auf M/L, um den hinterbau noch fluffiger zu machen. fährt den tune wer im darkside?


----------



## deralteser (21. Oktober 2015)

sternschnupper schrieb:


> geiles vid!! (Y)
> 
> frage zu vivid air: ich hab einen verbaut, geht auch geil. hat den M/M tune, und ich überlege, den umzuschimmen auf M/L, um den hinterbau noch fluffiger zu machen. fährt den tune wer im darkside?



Ich habe den Vivid air in M/M (so wie Keith es mir empfolen hat). Der Hinterbau hat mit dem Air ziemlich viel pop und ist mM nach wesentlich progressiver im Vergleich zu dem Vivid Coil in M/M, den ich aktuell fahre. Wenn Du es noch "fluffiger" willst, dann probier doch mal einen Coil Dämpfer. Meinst Du mit "fluffig" eher linearer, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## sternschnupper (21. Oktober 2015)

super, gut zu wissen, daß Keith den M/M empfiehlt!
mit "fluffig" mein ich nicht linear, sondern ein super-feines ansprechen auf der ersten hälfte des federwegs. hatte vorher das intense SS, das alte, und das hat auf schläge den federweg sehr leicht, also fluffig, freigegeben, ist aber aufgrund der immensen endprogression auch trotz nur 160mm FW einfach nicht durchgeschlagen. bei grossen schlägen wurde es dann schon auch ruppig, aber erst, wenn wirklich der ganze FW genutzt wurde.
das darkside finde ich sehr ähnlich, steckt auch mehr weg, aber einen touch schnelleres ansprechen bei mittelschweren schlägen wär geil, wenn sich realisieren ließe. also bei mittelgrossen steinen mit hoher geschwindigkeit, z.b.


----------



## Mezzo333 (21. Oktober 2015)

sternschnupper schrieb:


> super, gut zu wissen, daß Keith den M/M empfiehlt!
> mit "fluffig" mein ich nicht linear, sondern ein super-feines ansprechen auf der ersten hälfte des federwegs. hatte vorher das intense SS, das alte, und das hat auf schläge den federweg sehr leicht, also fluffig, freigegeben, ist aber aufgrund der immensen endprogression auch trotz nur 160mm FW einfach nicht durchgeschlagen. bei grossen schlägen wurde es dann schon auch ruppig, aber erst, wenn wirklich der ganze FW genutzt wurde.
> das darkside finde ich sehr ähnlich, steckt auch mehr weg, aber einen touch schnelleres ansprechen bei mittelschweren schlägen wär geil, wenn sich realisieren ließe. also bei mittelgrossen steinen mit hoher geschwindigkeit, z.b.



Zeig mal Bilder vom Bike


----------



## sternschnupper (21. Oktober 2015)

ja, muss ich mal. mein dh-rig hatte grad paar modifikationsphasen hinter sich (z.b. andere gabel, aber auch zwischendurch anderer frame ) und das kettenblatt hat noch die falsche farbe 
aber ich glaub, es wird so manchem gefallen


----------



## Kharne (21. Oktober 2015)

Mit L Druckstufe wird aus "Hinterbau mit Pop" "rauscht durch". Fluffiger wird´s mit nem Vivid Coil.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Oktober 2015)

Mit Coil fühlt sich einfach besser an. In Kombination mit Huber Bushings spricht der Dämpfer echt super an. Da ich zugegeben keine riesen Sprünge mache schlägt er bei 400er Feder und ~95kg selten durch. Falls mir irgendwann doch noch die Eier für die großen Drops wachsen dreh ich die Lowspeed komplett auf und hau ne 450er rein und dann geht das auch.


----------



## IkilledKenny (26. Oktober 2015)

Mein Darkside ist jetzt auch auf dem Weg zu mir. Werd es mit ccdb air und vivid air testen mal sehen welcher Dämpfer mehr kann ;-)
Weis zufällig jemand auswendig ob ich für den vivid andere Buchsen brauche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (26. Oktober 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Mein Darkside ist jetzt auch auf dem Weg zu mir. Werd es mit ccdb air und vivid air testen mal sehen welcher Dämpfer mehr kann ;-)
> Weis zufällig jemand auswendig ob ich für den vivid andere Buchsen brauche?


Wenn noch jemand nen Vivid Air braucht - meiner steht zum Verkauf. Steht im bikemarkt. Bin eher der Coilliebhaber im Parkbike  Läuft super der Vivid!


----------



## FireGuy (26. Oktober 2015)

so muss das sein in einer Gondel


----------



## Deef (26. Oktober 2015)

Haha. Genial


----------



## grey (26. Oktober 2015)

ah, du warst das!


----------



## deralteser (26. Oktober 2015)

War ja richtig kuschelig bei Euch im Lift


----------



## FireGuy (26. Oktober 2015)

ach da ist mehr platz als man denkt, man kommt sogar noch mit den händen in die Hosentasche 

nah semmering ist schon super, geht auch richtig was weiter. 3/4 Gondeln für die Biker und jeweils 3 Leute können rein. Wenn ich da an Schladming denke und immer nur ein Bike draussen draufhängen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternschnupper (26. Oktober 2015)

heya!
hab mir eh gedacht, wir sollten ein gruppenfoto machen!


----------



## sternschnupper (26. Oktober 2015)

(foto is von samstag)


----------



## sternschnupper (26. Oktober 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Mein Darkside ist jetzt auch auf dem Weg zu mir. Werd es mit ccdb air und vivid air testen mal sehen welcher Dämpfer mehr kann ;-)
> Weis zufällig jemand auswendig ob ich für den vivid andere Buchsen brauche?



sollte passen, haben alle das fox maß (1/2" x 1/2").
im demo gibts trotzdem troubles, weil das aussen sehr bündig um den dämpfer greift.


----------



## sternschnupper (26. Oktober 2015)

bin sehr neugierig, was du zum dämpfervergleich sagen wirst! 

habs jetzt endlich raus, und es geht wirklich ur geil! 

interessanterweise will es nicht mit zuviel sag gefahren werden. wenn's zu tief im FW sitzt, sind wurzelstücke viel ruppiger, als wenns etwas höher sitzt (sagen wir mal 40 vs. 25% sag).


----------



## sternschnupper (26. Oktober 2015)

thema höhe: 26", 165er kurbel, natürlich die tiefe einstellung, und hätts gern noch tiefer!


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2015)

haha  lustig war das, euch einmal alle zu sehen - ihr Bikeparkwildsäue! Ich bin ja noch ein totaler Scheißer.... immerhin den rechten der zwei langen Holzdrops beim Slopestyle Bereich auf der Skipiste trau ich mich. Den linken, der ein bisserl nach oben schaut dann das nächste Mal. In Wahrheit is das alels ja so lächerlich, aber mein Hirn hält mich davon noch ständig ab.


----------



## MalcolmX (27. Oktober 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> haha  lustig war das, euch einmal alle zu sehen - ihr Bikeparkwildsäue! Ich bin ja noch ein totaler Scheißer.... immerhin den rechten der zwei langen Holzdrops beim Slopestyle Bereich auf der Skipiste trau ich mich. Den linken, der ein bisserl nach oben schaut dann das nächste Mal. In Wahrheit is das alels ja so lächerlich, aber mein Hirn hält mich davon noch ständig ab.


Jetzt bin ich ein bisserl traurig dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte


----------



## FireGuy (27. Oktober 2015)

GrazerTourer: schau ma mal, dass wir 2016 uns mal zusammenreden wegen einen Parktag. Boner schaut wild aus, ist aber gemütlich zu springen. Wäre eigentlich der nächste Sprung nach dem Roadgap auf der Downhill.

Bin so happy mit dem Bike, es geht einfach soviel gemütlicher zum springen als das Session (für mein Können). Abziehen ohne den Hintergedanken haben zu müssen dass das Heck einen Kickt.
Fühl mich einfach wohl damit


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2015)

FireGuy schrieb:


> GrazerTourer: schau ma mal, dass wir 2016 uns mal zusammenreden wegen einen Parktag. Boner schaut wild aus, ist aber gemütlich zu springen. Wäre eigentlich der nächste Sprung nach dem Roadgap auf der Downhill.



Sehr gerne! Super Foto!  Hm, sind die beiden in etwa gleich hoch, oder täuscht das? Vor Ort is mir der Unterschied größer vorgekommen
Boner heißt das Ding? Das spring ich denk ich schon... So viel schneller muss man da denk ich ja gar nicht sein. Beim Roadgap hab ich mehr Bedenken. Als drittes würde ich dann den Drop aus dem Wald raus bei der Sweet&Sexy nehmen. Das sind so die Sachen, die ich denk ich problemlos hinkrieg. Aber da brauch ich halt jemanden, der vorfährt...


----------



## FireGuy (27. Oktober 2015)

Den Boner gibts erst seit paar Wochen. Roadgap hat eine "schwierigere" Anfahrt, aber man sieht schon die Landung vorm wegspringen. Das ist beim Boner nicht der Fall (man sieht überhaupt erst die Landung wenn man landet), deshalb ist der schwieriger einzustufen.

Meinst du den Drop neben dem Steinfeld in der Sweet,(das wäre der KTM Drop) oder den großen dann raus zur Schotterstraße mit Table (das wäre der Freshman)?
Sind beide extrem nett, der Freshman hat dann sogar nochmal die bessere Landung

mach ma dann 2016 bei einem Banshee Tag am Semmering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2015)

Den mein ich: 



 den wollt ich eigentlich hupfen, aber irgendiwe hat sich das nimma ergeben.

Roadgap.... da is halt nachher so wenig Platz um Blödsinn zu machen  Da stürzt man ja gleich irgendwo hin *g*

Den beim Steinfeld könnte man ja auch super klagsam nehmen. aber diese Lippe! Warum diese Lippe!


----------



## FireGuy (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja das ist der Freshman.

Der KTM hat doch keine Lippe? Da gehts ja nur gerade raus über die Holzanfahrt.

hab von gestern noch ein Video zusammengestellt: Darkside jagt Darkside die meiste Zeit 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5ZKhr_MKqvPNmtxek9hNTFjSzg
(besser runterladen und dann mit musik schauen, 320mb)

0:52 ist der KTM drop


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2015)

Der im Wald wo man um die Kurve in den Drop fährt? Der hat eine Lippe vorn! eine kleine, aber die is für jemanden der im Wald nie sowas macht optisch bitterböse!  Video schau ich mir daheim an.


----------



## FireGuy (27. Oktober 2015)

ah, der um den Baum herum. Die Lip ist wurscht, weil da kommst eh nur im schneckentempo hin. Da musst eher aufpassen, dass das vorderradl net absauft


----------



## grey (27. Oktober 2015)

Für den Boner brauchst Speed, für den traust-dich-nie Drop daneben nicht.
Nach dem traust-dich-nie ist der KTM Drop (auf der SnS neben dem Steinfeld und vor dem Freshman) und eben der Freshman selbst, sicher ganz tauglich.
Oder wenn es eher nette Sprünge sein soll vielleicht der Wurzelsepp (der erste Kicker nach der S-Kurve) oder den Blue-Tomato Sprung nach dem traust-dich-nie drop.

Aber da kommt es ganz stark drauf an welche Präferenzen man hat, ich bin zB. lange vor dem freshman und dem traust-dich-nie drop den Roadgap gesprungen.
Warum? Weil ich mit Sprüngen bei denen ich die Landung in halbwegs einer Linie sehen kann kaum Probleme hab, da hab ich für den Freshman viiel länger gebraucht. 

Hat mich auch gefreut das zufällige Treffen. 








Schönes Saisonende, taugt mir.


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich werd in der nächsten Saison einfach ein paar Mal mit euch mitfahren, wenn ich darf und dann fahr ich euch einfach nach. Speed is mir wurscht bei so Drop G'schichtln... ich mag eher keine Kicker - igitt! Die Airtime Line find ich genau richtig für mich. die sind so klein, das geht. Aber wenn der Absprung so ichtig lang nach oben geht und hoch ist, scheiß ich mir in die Hosn, weil ich kein Gefühl dafür hab. Droppen geht immer recht gut. Egal ob floaten oder eher aktiv. Insofern find ich den neuen neben dem trausti di nie eigentlich nicht so furchteinflößend. Die anderen (dein letztes Foto) hätt ich gleich machen sollen...jetzt vergeht wieder ein halbes Jahr und dann von Neuem.


----------



## grey (27. Oktober 2015)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> wenn ich darf und dann fahr ich euch einfach nach.



sicher, gern


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2015)

@grey Hast du wieder eins?


----------



## grey (28. Oktober 2015)

ja, was besseres ist mir einfach nicht eingefallen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Oktober 2015)

@grey Haha!  Welcome back 2 the DARKSIDE. -> Klick


----------



## IkilledKenny (30. Oktober 2015)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen? Bei der Tretlagermontage lässt man auf der rechten Seite für die iscg Aufnahme einen der beide rechten Spacer weg?
Den richtigen Winkel muss ich wahrscheinlich ausprobieren?


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Oktober 2015)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gelesen? Bei der Tretlagermontage lässt man auf der rechten Seite für die iscg Aufnahme einen der beide rechten Spacer weg?
> Den richtigen Winkel muss ich wahrscheinlich ausprobieren?


Echt jetzt? Mach mich net schwach!


----------



## grey (30. Oktober 2015)

das glaub ich nicht.

Wenn ich mit ISCG adapter die Tretlagerbreite nachmesse, komm ich auf die gespeccten 83mm Breite --> dh. spacer erforderlich je nach Anleitung des BB/Kurbelherstellers.
Ich hab aber der Kettenlinie wegen beide Spacer links montiert, ist aber wurscht.

sinnvollen Winkel wirst schon rausfinden..


----------



## deralteser (30. Oktober 2015)

grey schrieb:


> das glaub ich nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich mit ISCG adapter die Tretlagerbreite nachmesse, komm ich auf die gespeccten 83mm Breite --> dh. spacer erforderlich je nach Anleitung des BB/Kurbelherstellers.
> Ich hab aber der Kettenlinie wegen beide Spacer links montiert, ist aber wurscht.
> ...


So sehe ich das auch - habe rechts und links jeweils einen Spacer verbaut.


----------



## deralteser (30. Oktober 2015)

Lief mir grad bei Twitter über den Weg - passt ganz gut hier rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (30. Oktober 2015)

rechts und links jeweils ein Spacer wäre ja do wie ich meine. bei drm saint Innenlager kommen ja normal ein Spacer nach limks und zwei nach rechts bei 83mm


----------



## IkilledKenny (30. Oktober 2015)

Egal werds einfach ausprobieren


----------



## san_andreas (30. Oktober 2015)

1 links, 2 rechts, ganz normal bei Saint und 83mm.


----------



## deralteser (31. Oktober 2015)

Heute nen Homespot geballert und ein paar pics geschossen...Danke für die Bilder @ToppaHarley


----------



## ToppaHarley (1. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Heute nen Homespot geballert und ein paar pics geschossen...Danke für die Bilder @ToppaHarley


Bitte, bitte Herr Ludenherz! 
Das neue Objektiv wird aber nochmal genauer rangenommen demnächst


----------



## deralteser (1. November 2015)

Wer ein Sternchen vergeben möchte ist herzlich willkommen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1919097?in=potdPool

Vielen Dank!


----------



## IkilledKenny (1. November 2015)

Bei 2 Tretlagerspacern rechts ist die Kettenlinie wirklich bescheiden. Werde da zumindest einen noch nach links setzen


----------



## 21XC12 (8. November 2015)

Kurzes Filmchen von einer Abfahrt auf dem unfertigen Hometrail ...


----------



## harbourmastah (17. November 2015)

ab nächstes Wochenende  wäre ich dann auch im Club,nachdem man soviel von dem Bike gelesen hat....habe ich mich doch recht kurzfristik für das Darkside entschieden und gegen ein Demo....fun over speed! ))


----------



## Deef (17. November 2015)

Jo geil. Ich watte noch auf laufrad, dann lass ich es mir auch zukommen. 
Aber speed kannst du ja auch damit haben würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

Das Large Darkside hat einen Radstand von 122.x cm... da ist einiges an Speed drinnen 
Hätte noch nie festgestellt, dass das Demo irgendwo nennenswert schneller ist...


----------



## harbourmastah (17. November 2015)

hängt euch bitte nicht an dem spruch auf....ich wollte nur nochmal hervorheben wieviel spaß das bike wohl macht im gegensatz zu einem reinen downhiller.....bekomme auch ne L!


----------



## ToppaHarley (17. November 2015)

Speed liegt also nicht in allererster Linie am Fahrer *klugscheiß*


----------



## Deef (17. November 2015)

Haha isso


----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

Egal wie man das Ganze sieht, das Teil geht gut ab, mehr zählt nicht 
Muss mal ein aktuelles Foto von meinem hier reinmachen


----------



## Deef (17. November 2015)

Ja los will sehen und auch endlich fahren


----------



## sternschnupper (17. November 2015)

bin selber grad von einem demo (M, 2013, 26forevva ) aufs darkside (L) umgestiegen: das alte demo ist ja schon eher als spaßbike bekannt, im vergleich aber ist das demo spurtreuer, und das darkside nochmal ein gutes stück verspielter!


----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

sternschnupper schrieb:


> bin selber grad von einem demo (M, 2013, 26forevva ) aufs darkside (L) umgestiegen: das alte demo ist ja schon eher als spaßbike bekannt, im vergleich aber ist das demo spurtreuer, und das darkside nochmal ein gutes stück verspielter!


Kommt auch drauf an, in welcher Stellung der Ausfallenden, und ob mit kurzen Ausfallern oder mit den langen...


----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

Falls übrigens noch jemand mal ein Luftkammerservice bei seinem möglicherweise etwas undichten CCDBAir machen will: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/cane-creek-double-barrel-air-air-can-service-942272.html
Scheint kein Hexenwerk zu sein, ich wird die Dichtungen bestellen und es demnächst mal wagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternschnupper (17. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Kommt auch drauf an, in welcher Stellung der Ausfallenden, und ob mit kurzen Ausfallern oder mit den langen...



in meinem fall tief und kurz, was bei beiden rahmen der hauptgrund zum kauf war.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. November 2015)

Man kann ja auch 650B Dropouts mit 26 Zoll fahren wenn man einen längeren Radstand für etwas mehr Laufruhe möchte. Geht natürlich zu Lasten der Agilität. Aber ich fühle mich auf meinem seit dem Umbau auf 650B pudelwohl. Mit Singlecrown und 26 Zoll war's auch genial. Kann man sich garnicht entscheiden wie man es aufbaut.


----------



## MalcolmX (17. November 2015)

Scheiss Foto bei scheiss Licht 
Aber es ist ziemlich schwarz


----------



## deralteser (17. November 2015)

Hab hier auch noch was...
27,5er Boxxer, Noppensattel und Half Nelson Griffe sind die letze Zeit dazugekommen...es wird Zeit für meinen Resturlaub und ne ordentliche Schlammpackung zum Ende des Monats  Ich bin gespannt wie es ballert 

Edit: 27,5" Boxxer // 26" Laufräder













(Edit: Paar schickere Bilder)


----------



## Deef (17. November 2015)

Oh wie geil 
Zeig mal von der Seite


----------



## deralteser (17. November 2015)

Deef schrieb:


> Oh wie geil
> Zeig mal von der Seite


Meinste so?

_(Siehe editierten Beitrag zuvor)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deef (17. November 2015)

I die 
Wie geil


----------



## 21XC12 (17. November 2015)

@deralteser 
Jetzt bin ich gespannt was für ein Laufradsatz folgt und auf's Spitty bin ich gespannt. Meins hat auch ein kleines Update, aber da lohnt ein Foto nicht. Der Acros musste einem Reset weichen. Baut extrem flach. Ist das ne Worldcup? Berichte mal wenn du gefahren bist. Viel Spaß!


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2015)

Geile Bikes !
Bitte dicke Gabeln nachrüsten !


----------



## deralteser (17. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser
> Jetzt bin ich gespannt was für ein Laufradsatz folgt und auf's Spitty bin ich gespannt. Meins hat auch ein kleines Update, aber da lohnt ein Foto nicht. Der Acros musste einem Reset weichen. Baut extrem flach. Ist das ne Worldcup? Berichte mal wenn du gefahren bist. Viel Spaß!



Reset Teile finde ich einfach nur porno! Die Gabel ist keine Worldcup - ist eine normale RC, ich wollte alles auf Coil umbauen. Die Bladder Kartusche von Fast hat es mir aber sehr angetan. Vorerst wird die RC aber tun was sie soll  Der 26" Laufradsatz wird erstmal zerballert bevor was neues kommt. Muss die Tage nur mal nachzentriert werden...
Irgendwo muss ich mir dann auch Grenzen setzen 

@san_andreas
Du bist doch nur geil auf ne 40 
Da hast Du nen kleinen Killer:


----------



## san_andreas (17. November 2015)

Hol dir die Mario Kartusche, die hält mehr aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. November 2015)

@san_andreas 
Hälst du von den MST Tunings grundsätzlich mehr? Ich nehme an du hast beides mal getestet. Ich schwanke zwischen dem Piston Kit von Fast und dem von Mario für meine Pike. Vielleicht kannste iwas dazu sagen?


----------



## grey (18. November 2015)

awk für die pike, sofern du noch eine bekommst..


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

@21XC12 : ich selbst hatte eine von Mario gemachte Boxxer und Kumpels von mir jeweils Boxxer und Pike.
Wir waren alle begeistert von der Qualität und der Funktion. Der eine Spezl ist seine Boxxer über 2 Jahre volle Pulle gefahren und die läuft immer noch 1a. Die Teile sind handwerklich sehr hochwertig gemacht und Mario kann die auch im nachhinein noch anpassen, den trifft man auch mal im Bikepark.
Man muß sich an die Charakteristik gewöhnen. Die MST Boxxer arbeitet sehr linear und gibt gefühlt sehr viel mehr Federweg frei als die Charger.

Bei der Fast gibt schon immer wieder Probleme mit defekten Teilen, hier ist die von Mario einfach besser gemacht.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. November 2015)

grey schrieb:


> awk für die pike, sofern du noch eine bekommst..


Hab ich schon länger auf dem Schirm. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere liegt der Preis bei ~120,- und ich muss die AWK Einheit selbst zusammenbauen und einbauen. Der Mario baut den modifizierten Druck- und Zugstufenkolben ein und macht einen Service (ohne Dichtungen) für 149,-. Das ist ein gutes Angebot. Das AWK Doppelkammer System erfordert denke ich ein gewisses Know-how. Ich traue mir das zwar zu, aber lieber gebe ich für ein paar Euro mehr meine Gabel in geübte Hände und habe eine gewisse Gewährleistung auf den Umbau. Wäre die Einheit wenigstens schon einbaufertig wäre es eine Option. Es wäre zwar eine reizvolle Herausforderung die Einheit selbst zusammenzubauen, aber dafür fehlt mir ehrlich zugegeben zZt die Motivation.


----------



## grey (18. November 2015)

Nein, pike-awk kommt "fertig", im Prinzip tauscht man nur die topcap.
Hab initial mal einfach 10% weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer als in der soloair und in der awk-kammer das doppelte, fühlt sich jetzt schon nach einer sinnvollen Gabel an.
Das ca. erste drittel fühlt es sich nach einer weichen luftgabel an, ab da glaubt man aber man hat eine nächst-härtere Stahlfeder drinnen.

Aber das hat im DS Thread wenig zu suchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (18. November 2015)

Frage: Was würdet Ihr mir Vorschlagen,habe die Wahl den Rahmen mit VividR2C od. BOS Stoy zu fahren?


----------



## 21XC12 (18. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @21XC12 : ich selbst hatte eine von Mario gemachte Boxxer und Kumpels von mir jeweils Boxxer und Pike.
> Wir waren alle begeistert von der Qualität und der Funktion. Der eine Spezl ist seine Boxxer über 2 Jahre volle Pulle gefahren und die läuft immer noch 1a. Die Teile sind handwerklich sehr hochwertig gemacht und Mario kann die auch im nachhinein noch anpassen, den trifft man auch mal im Bikepark.
> Man muß sich an die Charakteristik gewöhnen. Die MST Boxxer arbeitet sehr linear und gibt gefühlt sehr viel mehr Federweg frei als die Charger.
> 
> Bei der Fast gibt schon immer wieder Probleme mit defekten Teilen, hier ist die von Mario einfach besser gemacht.


Deine Kumpels haben vermutlich das Tuning für die alte Pike nehme ich an. Das Kit für die neue Pike (ab 2014) wurde ja erst kürzlich vorgestellt. Aber es ist schonmal gut zu wissen das die Produkte von Mario qualitativ über denen von FAST liegen und das zum besseren Kurs. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Deef (18. November 2015)

Wer ist dieser Mario?


----------



## MalcolmX (18. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> @21XC12 : ich selbst hatte eine von Mario gemachte Boxxer und Kumpels von mir jeweils Boxxer und Pike.
> Wir waren alle begeistert von der Qualität und der Funktion. Der eine Spezl ist seine Boxxer über 2 Jahre volle Pulle gefahren und die läuft immer noch 1a. Die Teile sind handwerklich sehr hochwertig gemacht und Mario kann die auch im nachhinein noch anpassen, den trifft man auch mal im Bikepark.
> Man muß sich an die Charakteristik gewöhnen. Die MST Boxxer arbeitet sehr linear und gibt gefühlt sehr viel mehr Federweg frei als die Charger.
> 
> Bei der Fast gibt schon immer wieder Probleme mit defekten Teilen, hier ist die von Mario einfach besser gemacht.


Mario=MarioJaneiro hier im Forum, bzw. seine Firma M-Suspensiontech... am besten über Facebook oder im Forum kontaktieren...
http://www.m-suspensiontech.com/

Ich hab auch eine, die der Mario gemacht hat, also komplett überarbeitet, aber noch nicht seine selbstentwickelte Kartusche...

Ich mag die Charakteristik sehr, man hat trotz der guten Federwegsnutzung garnicht das Gefühl, die Gabel taucht weg, lässt sich sehr aggressiv anbremsen... zudem ist bei mir ein strafferer Druckstufenstack verbaut.

Hab die Gabel letztens komplett serviciert (auch mal wirklich alle Dichtungen in der Dämpfung getauscht usw.) und die läuft 1a, obwohl sie schon 5 Saisonen am Buckel hat...
Sie hat hald durchStahlfeder und noch unkonifizierte Standohre glatt 3kg, was hald 450gr mehr ist als eine aktuelle Boxxer Worldcup, aber das sehe ich als den einzigen nennenswerten Nachteil.
Ich hab immer noch Mega Spass dran, obwohl die nichtmal so gut sein soll wie die komplette Mario Kartusche, und obwohl ich schon einige Male auch eine neue Charger Boxxer gefahren bin.

Falls ich doch mal wechsle, hol ich mir eine 2016er Boxxer RC und eine Mario Kartusche...


----------



## san_andreas (18. November 2015)

Deef schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Mario?



Mario ist MST Suspensiontech. Er hat hier übers Forum früher in kleinem Rahmen Tunings mit eigenen Gabelinnereien angeboten und macht das inzwischen professionell.


----------



## 21XC12 (18. November 2015)

Danke @MalcomX für den Input. Ich habe dem Mario mal eine Email geschickt.

Edit: Kontaktformular auf seiner Internetseite geht nicht. Vermutlich noch im Aufbau. Ich habe jetzt hier im Forum mal ne PN geschickt. Wenn da keine Antwort kommt muss ich den Facebook Accounz meiner Freundin vergewaltigen, weil ich keinen eigenen habe.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

Ich grübel über ne neue Lenkstange für meine dunkle Seite. Die Bearclaw Edt würde sicher gut passen. Mattschwarz mit etwas blau. Was meint ihr? Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## toastbrot51 (22. November 2015)

Ich fänd's mit schwarzem Lenker passender ✌ sonst ist es nen bisschen viel Blau.


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2015)

Spank Schriftzug ist eher penetrant, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

Ein Kollege von mir hatte den Spank 777 in mattschwarz mit glanzschwarzer Schrift. Der wäre mir am liebsten, aber den gibt's so nicht zu kaufen. Ein Vibrocore wäre auch geil komplett in schwarz. Spank find ich schon gut, da die Teile stabil und bezahlbar sind. Find auch den Schriftzug gut, wenn es sich ins Gesamtbild des Bikes einfügt. Habt ihr noch vielleicht noch eine Idee für ne Alternative?


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2015)

Easton Havoc Alu oder Carbon.


----------



## toastbrot51 (22. November 2015)

Den Race Face Atlas in Stealth könnt ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen


----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Easton Havoc Alu oder Carbon.


Hat mir direkt gut gefallen der 2016er. Er könnte etwas breiter sein. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mit 750 glücklich werde. Aber sind schon sehr schick. Der Carbon wie der Alu.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

toastbrot51 schrieb:


> Den Race Face Atlas in Stealth könnt ich mir auch noch gut vorstellen


Will gerne etwas mehr Rise.


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2015)

Oder beim Bernhard nach Joystick schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

Schick! Auch mal was anderes.


----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2015)

Den gibt's relativ flach und mit 35mm Rise.


----------



## harbourmastah (22. November 2015)

mein Beitrag!  Leider konnte ich XO Kurbel,Tune Stütze und Klemme vom "alten" nicht übernehmen. Werd ich also in zukunft noch verändern,ansonsten ist mein ersteindruck auf horizontalen Asphalt schon so überragend(manualmonster) das ich fest der Überzeugug bin die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben und kann es kaum erwarten das teil im park fahren!CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!
p.s. meine cam is whack!


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. November 2015)

versteh sowieso nicht warum man überhaupt noch dieses geschwür an x.o kurbel fährt.. bzw verbauen will.. bricht doch dauernd bei geringster last  ..naja müsst ihr ja fahren den brei.
außerdem gibts nen haufen bessere alternativen. oder seit ihr wie Merkel das Opfer..Alternativlos 

p.s dein horse war zehnmal besser. und beschissene stadt im hintergrund  ..gut das ich da bald weg bin


----------



## freetourer (22. November 2015)

Schulferien ?


----------



## ar_jay (22. November 2015)

freetourer schrieb:


> Schulferien ?


ne Schulfeien sind schon rum, aber wahrscheinlich is er mit den Hausaufgaben fertig und Mama lässt ihn nicht raus zum spielen weil das Wetter bäääh ist


----------



## deralteser (22. November 2015)

@21XC12 
Den Vibrocore in schwarz finde ich nicht verkehrt. Mir gefällt die Optik sehr gut und Spank Teile passen mir persönlich sehr gut.
Ob sich die Berrecloth Edition so gut macht bezweifele ich. Das blau passt zwar recht gut zu den blauen Banshee decals - die besitzt Du aber nicht ; ) Zu dem Elox-blau würde sich das stark beißen. Mit Atlas fahre ich sehr gerne. Aber da passts ja leider nicht mit dem Rise. 
Deity wäre noch einen Blick wert!!!


----------



## harbourmastah (22. November 2015)

SundayR1D3R schrieb:


> versteh sowieso nicht warum man überhaupt noch dieses geschwür an x.o kurbel fährt.. bzw verbauen will.. bricht doch dauernd bei geringster last  ..naja müsst ihr ja fahren den brei.
> außerdem gibts nen haufen bessere alternativen. oder seit ihr wie Merkel das Opfer..Alternativlos
> 
> p.s dein horse war zehnmal besser. und beschissene stadt im hintergrund  ..gut das ich da bald weg




ja ist ist wohl besser!


----------



## MalcolmX (22. November 2015)

Ich fahr den hohen stealth Atlas... Gibt doch eh verschiedenen Rise...


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. November 2015)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> ja ist ist wohl besser!



was denn ..findest es hier in hbs so schön? oder passt dir die aussage nicht wegen der bröseligen x.o ?
ist doch so.. wieviele bilder gibt es denn mittlerweile davon.. hunderte?! ..nen paar hatte ich auch schon in der Hand.
oder hier... https://twitter.com/redbullbike/status/627561339745992704
keine 100meter überstanden, nach leichten wegrutscher 
aber wiegesagt: IHR Müsst/wollt den brei fahren. Nicht ich. die FsaGravity fahr ich nun bald das 7te jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ich fahr den hohen stealth Atlas... Gibt doch eh verschiedenen Rise...


Hatte immer nur den 0.5 auf dem Schirm. 1.25 hatte ich komplett ausgeblendet. Stimmt, der wäre eine mgl. Option. Danke für'n Hinweis.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. November 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Den Vibrocore in schwarz finde ich nicht verkehrt. Mir gefällt die Optik sehr gut und Spank Teile passen mir persönlich sehr gut.
> Ob sich die Berrecloth Edition so gut macht bezweifele ich. Das blau passt zwar recht gut zu den blauen Banshee decals - die besitzt Du aber nicht ; ) Zu dem Elox-blau würde sich das stark beißen. Mit Atlas fahre ich sehr gerne. Aber da passts ja leider nicht mit dem Rise.
> Deity wäre noch einen Blick wert!!!


Deity habe ich auch mal gecheckt, aber so wirklich angetan bin ich nicht. Der Atlas mit 1.25 Rise könnte gut passen.

Edit: Der Deity CZ38 in schwarz is ganz schick


----------



## SundayR1D3R (22. November 2015)

Deity ist schon nice. hab seit kurzem den Blacklabel drauf. ist aber ziemlich steif gegen z.b den Funn FatboyDH, den ich vorher fuhr.
der Deity Dirty30 in 760mm ist DER Allrounder.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Der Funn ist eher betont komfortabel...
Der Atlas ist auch bocksteif, die Spanks haben eine Spur mehr Flex...
760mm ist mir persönlich eine Spur zu schmal, aber wenn man vielleicht 180 ist, passt das bestimmt gut 

Mir persönlich ist noch eher wenig Backsweep wichtig, 7 oder 8° fühlen sich für mich besser an als 9-12°...


----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2015)

Ich werf' mal noch Chromag in den Raum, von den gscheiten Firmen.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Hatte ich auch schon... auch eine solide Wahl, wären keine Decals dran würde er beim fahren als Atlas Lenker durchgehen...


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2015)

Chromag ist auch geil. Leider haben die nix im Stealth Look. Ebenso Joystick. Ich denke der Atlas wird's vermutlich werden. Der Back-/Upsweep und der Rise sowie die Breite sind so ziemlich was ich möchte. Einzig etwas mehr Rise könnte er haben. Der Stealth Look passt gut zum Darkside. Der Easton ist mir leider etwas zu schmal ebenso wie der Deity. Der Highriser von Enve wäre natürlich geil, aber bei meinem Fahrstil möchte ich mich nicht mit sowas schmücken.  Danke für eure Hilfe bei der Auswahl!


----------



## ollinist (23. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Ich grübel über ne neue Lenkstange für meine dunkle Seite. Die Bearclaw Edt würde sicher gut passen. Mattschwarz mit etwas blau. Was meint ihr? Andere Vorschläge?




Hi 21XC12 , geiles Darkside 

Wo hast du denn die Hope DH Laufräder her? Die wollte ich mir auch holen, kann sie aber in keinem Shop finden :/


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Was fahrt ihr eigentlich so für Stahlfederdämpfer?

Bin immer wieder mal am Überlegen... mein Darkside ist ein reines Parkgerät, also würden mcih die zusätzlichen 400gr nicht unbedingt so sehr stören, dafür muss ich beim CCDBAir immer wieder mal Luft nachpumpen (Luftkammerservice mache ich demnächst) und das nervt eher.
Keith hat den MRP Dämpfer empfohlen (Nachfolger vom Elka Stage5)... ist mir allerdings bzgl. Service eine Spur zu exotisch...

Jemand einen Vivid am Laufen? Wie harmoniert der mit dem Darkside? Progressiv genug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2015)

Vivid ist preilich immer interessant, leicht zu servicen.
Ich finde den auch den Fox RC4 sehr interessant. Günstig im Markt kaufen und bei Mario servicen und gleich tunen lassen, dann hat man einen sehr guten Dämpfer.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2015)

@ollinist 
Danke! speerlaufraeder.de (@Runterfahrer hier im Forum). Hat aber Urlaub. Wird dieses Jahr wohl nix mehr. Aber warte ruhig bis Januar. Evtl sind dann schon die neuen Pro4 Naben verbaut.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Vivid ist preilich immer interessant, leicht zu servicen.
> Ich finde den auch den Fox RC4 sehr interessant. Günstig im Markt kaufen und bei Mario servicen und gleich tunen lassen, dann hat man einen sehr guten Dämpfer.


Problem mit Tuning ist nur - ich sitze in der Schweiz...
Also lieber wäre mir ein Seriendämpfer, den man hier ins Service schicken kann... wobei ich Dämpferservice auch fallweise selber gemacht habe, ist aber eine riesen Pantscherei...

RC4 hat es hald mehr Auswahl für wirklich leichte Federn (Titan, SLS)... hatte ich auch im Legend...


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2015)

@MalcolmX
@deralteser und ich fahren Vivid Coil und sind beide zu frieden. Tune M/M. Fahrergewicht 90kg und 400er Feder. 450er hab ich noch rumliegen und werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch testen.


----------



## ollinist (23. November 2015)

@21XC12, dank dir. Ja wenn wirds sowieso erst was Anfang nächstes Jahr.
Rahmen & Gabel haben erstmal ein kleines Loch in die SpassKasse gerissen


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2015)

@ollinist 
was haste dir denn gegönnt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @MalcolmX
> @deralteser und ich fahren Vivid Coil und sind beide zu frieden. Tune M/M. Fahrergewicht 90kg und 400er Feder. 450er hab ich noch rumliegen und werde ich bei Gelegenheit auch testen.


400er und M/M dachte ich auch... bin auch bei 90-95kg...

Wird ich denk ich mal testen


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2015)

Hat mir Keith auf Anfrage auch so empfohlen und passt gut. Hab noch Huber Buchsen. Geht echt gut find ich.


----------



## ollinist (23. November 2015)

@21XC12 Darkside & Dorado


----------



## harbourmastah (23. November 2015)

hatte die wahl zwischen Vivid Coil und BOS Stoy.....mir wurde der BOS empfohlen.....ersteindruck mit 400er feder.....genial....besser als mein RC4 den ich vorher gefahren bin allerding war der auch in einem anderen Rahmen verbaut von daher hinkt der vergleich auch ein bissel.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Hat mir Keith auf Anfrage auch so empfohlen und passt gut. Hab noch Huber Buchsen. Geht echt gut find ich.


Passt irgendwie auch gut zur Boxxer 
Wechsle mit dem 2016er Rune auch auf den Monarch Plus, Servicierbarkeit taugt mir brutal... Servicekit kostet 12€ für die Luftkammer, und alles passt wieder beim Bike meiner Freundin - das nenne ich Kundenfreundlichkeit...


----------



## deralteser (23. November 2015)

@MalcolmX 
Bin auch aktuell bei 90kg naggisch. Fahre den Vivid Coil mit ner 450er Feder. Ich kann mich absolut nicht beschweren - in Kombination mit der Boxxer ist das Teil zu einem noch besseren Bügeleisen mutiert. Ich finde es überhaupt nicht zu linear.


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Hast du mal den SAG gemessen mit 450er Feder?
Eventuell gleich die schlauere Wahl?


----------



## deralteser (23. November 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Hast du mal den SAG gemessen mit 450er Feder?
> Eventuell gleich die schlauere Wahl?


Hab knapp 6 kg abgenommen. Davor hatte ich meine +- 30% SAG.
Wieviel SAG es aktuell ist kann ich gerne mal checken. Der Test einer 400er Feder steht bei mir aber auch noch aus - mal irgendwann eine besorgen...


----------



## MalcolmX (23. November 2015)

Naja 30 Stutz für eine Feder sind ja verschmerzbar.
Am Ende ist vielleicht eine 425er die Richtige


----------



## deralteser (23. November 2015)

Eben. Die ogginalen RS Federn kosten nicht wirklich die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feliks (23. November 2015)

Ich fahr den Zocchi Moto. 350er Feder bei 80kg mit Mütze und co. Ist nur mein erstes Rad mit Coil, muss da wohl noch bisschen mit den Einstellern rumspielen..


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Dezember 2015)

Hab mal gerade den neuen Atlas Lenker montiert. Das Stealth passt garnicht zum Stealth des Rahmens. Sieht mal richtig billig aus der Lenker im Vergleich zum Rahmen. Also da Rückgabe wegen der Montagespuren nicht möglich ist Verkauf ich den Lenker über'n -> Bikemarkt <-. Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich auch gerne per PN melden oder einmal oben klicken und Kaufanfrage stellen.

Rise ist 1,25" ~ 32mm
Breite 785mm
Klemmung 31,8mm


----------



## Deef (6. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bzw die mir large Rahmen. Kann mir jemand die Länge der hinteren bremsleitung ca. abmessen?  Wollte paar Sachen bestellen. Evtl brauche ich die Leitung auch neu. 
Danke im voraus


----------



## feliks (6. Dezember 2015)

Deef schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bzw die mir large Rahmen. Kann mir jemand die Länge der hinteren bremsleitung ca. abmessen?  Wollte paar Sachen bestellen. Evtl brauche ich die Leitung auch neu.
> Danke im voraus


Bei mir sind es ca. 150cm. Rechts Bedient.


----------



## Deef (6. Dezember 2015)

Besten dank schonmal


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. Dezember 2015)

Guten Abend, 
hat zufällig jemand die Buchsenmaße die ich bei nem 2015er Darkside für nen vivid air brauche?
Werd mit dem neuen Dämpfer mal das racing bros Buchsenset testen und würde es gern jetzt schon mal bestellen da ich auch frische Staubabstreifer für die 40 brauche. 

Gruß


----------



## 21XC12 (7. Dezember 2015)

40x8mm shaft end, 22.2x8mm reservoir end


----------



## IkilledKenny (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke schön


----------



## harbourmastah (15. Dezember 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2015)

Gabel in schwazz dann wäre es mM nach schicker. Ist mir too much grün


----------



## grey (15. Dezember 2015)

schönes DS


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Dezember 2015)

Finds auch geil... Vorbau wär mir dann aber zu kurz...


----------



## deralteser (15. Dezember 2015)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Finds auch geil... Vorbau wär mir dann aber zu kurz...


Stimmt...der ist mal wirklich kurz


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. Dezember 2015)

Sehr fesch! 

Hat denn noch keiner ein neues blaues? Die müssen live einfach unglaublich gut ausschauen!


----------



## RoastRider (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Reiter der dunklen Seite,

Ich lese hier seit 2 Monaten gespannt mit. Ich habe mir jetzt ein blaues Darkside bestellt. Sobald der Rahmen da ist, mache ich Bilder, in der Hoffnung die Farben rüber zu bringen. 
Schon mal vielen Dank für diesen inspirierenden Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (21. Dezember 2015)

Hey,
hab jetzt endlich nen vivid air drin nachdem der ccdb air nach 2 mal homespot eingeschickt werden musste...
Am 25.12. macht ja anscheinend nochmal der Geißkopf auf da werd ich ihn mal testen.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

Ich finde das echt schade das der DB Air CS so anfällig ist. Von der Dämpfung her war ich schon sehr zufrieden, aber was bringt's wenn das Ding die halbe Zeit in Reparatur ist. 

Mein DS hat heute den neuen Hope DM bekommen. Hab leider nur einen verwackelten Schnappschuss mit dem Handy gemacht, aber bessere Bilder werde ich irgendwann mal nachreichen. Macht echt einen hopetypischen hochwertigen Eindruck das Teil. Jetzt ist die Front ein wenig höher als mit dem Spank DM und auch optisch fügt sich der Vorbau gut ins Bild ein, da er gut zum LRS passt.





Mal sehen ..., eventuell dreh ich später noch ne Testrunde auf dem Hometrail.


----------



## grey (21. Dezember 2015)

meine CCDB Air funktionieren immer noch und waren noch nicht im Service, gibt solche vereinzelten negativen Berichte zu jedem Teil.. (Pike, Vivid, geplatzte Monarchs,...)

Wenn rein man danach geht dürfte man gar nichts fahren.


----------



## MalcolmX (21. Dezember 2015)

Meine 2 (am alten Rune und am Darkside) sind auch ganz brav.
Würde auch jederzeit wieder einen nehmen, und ein Luftkammerservice schafft man leicht daheim...


----------



## ollinist (21. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand von euch einen CCDB Coil in seinem Darkside verbaut?
Falls ja, wie siehts bei euch mit der Endprogression aus?


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2015)

grey schrieb:


> meine CCDB Air funktionieren immer noch und waren noch nicht im Service, gibt solche vereinzelten negativen Berichte zu jedem Teil.. (Pike, Vivid, geplatzte Monarchs,...)
> 
> Wenn rein man danach geht dürfte man gar nichts fahren.


Klar gibt's zu allen Teilen negative Berichte. Bei manchen Teilen jedoch mehr als bei anderen. Ich hatte halt Pech mit meinem DB Air CS und hatte leider nicht lange Freude daran. Trotzdem hab ich dem Dämpfer ja noch eine Chance gegeben und hab mir einen gebrauchten für's Spitfire gekauft. Der läuft bis jetzt auch ohne Probleme. Den Fox vom Spitfire habe ich trotzdem mal behalten und im Darkside funktioniert der Vivid Coil echt gut und bis jetzt auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## RoastRider (22. Dezember 2015)

Fahrt ihr an euren Dämpfern die mitgelieferten Buchsen, oder macht es Sinn sich gleich die viel gelobten Huber Buchsen für den CCDBA CS zu bestellen?
An die CCDBA CS Fahrer: fahrt ihr die Standard- oder die XVOL-Air Can?


----------



## MalcolmX (22. Dezember 2015)

Die Buchsen drehen sich am KS-Link nicht viel - hab daher die Standardbuchsen belassen.
Ich fahr die kleinere Luftkammer...


----------



## grey (22. Dezember 2015)

Standard, also die kleine.


----------



## Deef (22. Dezember 2015)

Endlich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (22. Dezember 2015)

Deef schrieb:


> Endlich auch dabei


Raus mit dem Bild! Sonst ist es nie geschehen 
Zeigs schon her! Ich will es mit Totem sehen!


----------



## Deef (22. Dezember 2015)

Ist noch nicht aufgebaut. Heute erst bekommen.

Kann mir jemand mal die reine Oberrohrlänge messen? Also parallel zum Oberrohr von Mitte Sitzrohr bis Mitte Steuerrohr? Mir kommt der unaufgebaut so klein vor  Den Reach kann ich schlecht messen gerade. Oder woran erkenne ich noch, dass es Large ist? Auf dem Aufkleber am Unterrohr steht noch LRG...vllt für Large?

Grüße


----------



## deralteser (22. Dezember 2015)

Glückwunsch!!! Es ist ein large (LRG). 
Hab auf meinem Spitty den gleichen Aufkleber.


----------



## Deef (22. Dezember 2015)

Yöööööööööö, geiel 

Denke ich kann erst nach Weihnachten mit Aufbau anfangen. Können ja dann mal zusammen ausfahren.....wills endlich hacken!!!


----------



## deralteser (23. Dezember 2015)

Gerne.
Anbei nochmal was zu Deiner Beruhigung:










Hast Du ja schonmal drauf gesessen


----------



## Deef (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube Dir :-D

Habe nochmal nachgemessen. Hingelegt und Dämpfereinbaumaß berücksichtigt und kam auf 440mm


----------



## deralteser (23. Dezember 2015)

Grad nochmal in "alten" Bildern gewühlt:

*Gewicht vom 2014er Darkside (LRG) mit FSA Lagerschalen, originaler Sattelstützenklemme und Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben: um 3,7kg



 *


----------



## Deef (23. Dezember 2015)

ist ok finde ich, will ja runter gefahren werden der Hobel  Und der Grüne soll nicht so frech sein


----------



## deralteser (23. Dezember 2015)

Eben. Alles gut so wie es ist. Hab das Teil vorgestern noch in Olpe ordentlich versägt. Nach dem dicken Roadgap bin ich den Double zu kurz gesprungen....die Felge hinten hat nun nen kleinen Höhenschlag und mir tun die Hand und Fußgelenke weh  Dem bike war das alles ziemlich egal...ich habe nur mal wieder gemerkt, das die Kiste mehr aushält, als ich jemals können werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (24. Dezember 2015)

Ein rotes/orangenes Darkside hab ich da doch gesehen am Sonntag. Mit coil Dämpfer? Hatte am Lift noch mit meinem Kumpel über schicke Freerider geredet, da kam eins vorbei. Macht mich in Stealth Black auch ziemlich an. Ich mag allerdings die liegenden Dämpfer optisch nicht so, daher liegt das 2016er Knolly Delirium nach Punkten vorn. Leider auch preislich.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Dezember 2015)

X-mas Ride 





Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## deralteser (25. Dezember 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Ein rotes/orangenes Darkside hab ich da doch gesehen am Sonntag. Mit coil Dämpfer? Hatte am Lift noch mit meinem Kumpel über schicke Freerider geredet, da kam eins vorbei. Macht mich in Stealth Black auch ziemlich an. Ich mag allerdings die liegenden Dämpfer optisch nicht so, daher liegt das 2016er Knolly Delirium nach Punkten vorn. Leider auch preislich.


Kann nur ich gewesen sein. In stealth war auch eins vor Ort. Nächstes mal einfach anquatschen  Nen kleines Pläuschken geht immer. Frohe Weihnachten! Prostata!


----------



## IkilledKenny (25. Dezember 2015)

Also der Vivid air fühlt sich im Darkside super an hab ihn heute am Geißkopf ein bisschen getestet


----------



## Alumini (25. Dezember 2015)

deralteser schrieb:


> Kann nur ich gewesen sein. In stealth war auch eins vor Ort. Nächstes mal einfach anquatschen  Nen kleines Pläuschken geht immer. Frohe Weihnachten! Prostata!


Wenn das Wetter hält sind wir Sonntag wieder da.


----------



## Deef (27. Dezember 2015)

Moinsen,

Kurz mal nachhaken. Die Maße zum Dämpfereinbau sind vorne 22mm und hinten 40mm richtig? Also zur Aufhängung in den Dämpferbuchsen meine ich. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (27. Dezember 2015)

@Deef http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/darkside/#darkside-geo-tab
Shock	8.75x2.75" (40x8mm shaft end, 22.2x8mm reservoir end)


----------



## Deef (27. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt hätte erstmal gucken können...
Danke


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (3. Januar 2016)

Hi @all
Paar Fragen an die DS Besitzer. Das DS macht mich schon an und es soll mein Trek Scratch ersetzen. Ich will so ziemlich alles vom Scratch übernehmen bis auf die Kurbel da BB83. Als Gabel kommt eine Vengeance HLR Coil rein 170mm und der LRS ist 12x142 hinten. Zu not auch 7f Umbau wegen kettenlinie.
Zu den Fragen.
1.Welche Größe bei meiner eigenen 178cm.
2.Mit welchen Dämpfer wird der Rahmen ausgeliefert? Es gibt durch aus widersprüchliche Angaben. Entweder CCDB oder MZ Moto C2R mit/ohne PB oder MZ Roco WC? Was ist richtig?
3.Gibt es auch Kompletbikes?
4.Wo habt ihr euere Rahmen bezogen?
5.Passt der Moto zum Rahmen?

Danke. 


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## RoastRider (3. Januar 2016)

Hi Jaimewolf3060,

Ich denke bei 1,78 geht M noch in Ordnung.
Beim Dämpfer gibt es unterschiedliche Optionen, die sich auch jedes Jahr geändert haben. Für 2016 gibt es afaik den RS Vivid Coil und den CC DB Air CS.
Ich habe meinen bei KomKing bestellt.
Zur Kettenlinie kann ich nur gelesenes wiedergeben. Da wird zur 150mm Nabe geraten.
Zum Moto kann ich nichts sagen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## harbourmastah (4. Januar 2016)

Ich bin 1,78m und habe L, komme auch super zurecht. lt.Keith von Banshee ist M für Freeride/Park	 L = DH






 Originally Posted by *ose* 


Hi Keith, I was wondering if you could help me by making a decision. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 183cm tall and cuurently struggeling if I should buy the darkside frame in M or L. I'm looking for I quite stable ride when going fast.
I'm not sure if an M with 27.5, which would provide a slightly longer wheelbase, would fit my needs or if I should choose directly L.
Currently a ride a Canyon Strive(an old one) in M, which a reach of 415mm, which is great for trail surfing & co, but it feels nervous when going fast & steep.

Thx for your help in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Based on what you have said I'd suggest you go for a large with a short stem, should work well for you and give you the stability you are after.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (4. Januar 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> 4.Wo habt ihr euere Rahmen bezogen?



ich hab meins noch nicht, werds aber bald über everyday26.de beziehen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Januar 2016)

Bei Mountainlove gibts den 2015 für 1750€


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## ollinist (4. Januar 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Bei Mountainlove gibts den 2015 für 1750€



Aber scheinbar nur noch in 'M' :/


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (4. Januar 2016)

Welchen ich auch benötige ;-)


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deef (4. Januar 2016)

Frag mal bei Bike Insel oder Bergab.de ich meine die hätten vor einigen Wochen noch L in Raw gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (4. Januar 2016)

Evtl. kann Holger noch was regeln:

www.dirty-stuff.de

Einfach mal anfragen!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Januar 2016)

Hi all
Welche Federhärte wird bei 100kg Fahrgewicht für den MZ Roco/Moto empfohlen?


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2016)

Ich nutze immer den tftuned spring calculator.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Januar 2016)

Hi
Zwar danke dir, aber!
Was ist Wheel Travel(ins)?
Es ist mir klar das es der federweg ist. Aber wie genau soll man die 180mm angeben?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Kharne (6. Januar 2016)

180/25,4


----------



## san_andreas (6. Januar 2016)

Wheel Travel ist der Federweg.

Angabe in inches, d.h. mm geteilt durch 25,4 oder cm geteilt  durch 2,54.

In den Rechner muss man das mit . einsetzen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (6. Januar 2016)

Das sind ca. 7,09inc. Ergibt für FR ca. 450-500x2,75 als Feder. Da ich eh härter hinten fahre dann die 500er Feder.
Bei Mountainlove wird der Rahmen mit CCDB CS Air oder MZ Roco C2R verkauft. Der Roco C2R kostet ca. 399€ in 220x70. So viel kostet aber auch der Moto C2R bei denen. Der Moto C2R pb wird also max. 450€ kosten. Ich werde mit denen reden ob es auch mit meinen Wunschdämpfer geht! Den dann muss ich mich nicht um Gleitlager und Buchsen kümmern. 
Der Scratch Rahmen ist schon verkauft. Hat ganze 4h gedauert.
Oder gar mit dem MZ 053. Den gibts in 220x70 überall zu beziehen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Januar 2016)

Ich habe heute bei Mountainlove angerufen.
Der Rahmen wird doch mit MZ Moto C2R und zum Gewicht passender Feder ausgeliefert!
Das finde ich mehr als fair.
Auch bauen sie das radl auf. Die sind gerade 15km von mir entfernt. 
Super nett dazu am Telefon und auch viel Fachwissen. Man wird richtig gut am Telefon beraten!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Deef (7. Januar 2016)

Ja gerade auch nochmal mit ihm wegen was anderem gesprochen. Kann deine Meinung nur unterschreiben. Faire Preise und gute Beratung. Besser als die onlineriesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (7. Januar 2016)

Der Holger von Mountainlove is en feiner Kerl. Der Sven von Komking auch. Da hab ich meinen her. Auch nach dem Kauf bis jetzt immer guter Support. Der Bernhard von everyday26 sowieso. Keith und Dennis ... und auch hier die Kollegen im Forum.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (7. Januar 2016)

Auch bezüglich Preises für Aufbau:" Ahh da finden wir eine Lösung für beide Seiten".
Ich weiß schon jetzt das der Preis fair sein wird!
Ich habe ihm auch gleich entgegnet das gute Leistung auch fair bezahlt werden muss. 
Ich selber komme aus Vertrieb und weiß es zu schätzen wenn die Leute meine Preise nicht anzweifeln. Im Gegenzug machen ich von vorne rein immer das beste Angebot.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Triple_P (8. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Darkside!







@deralteser Nochmals vielen Dank für den Dämpfer


----------



## toastbrot51 (8. Januar 2016)

Sehr sehr geiles Darkside  Ist das die neue Lyrik? Wenn ja, wär's cool wenn du nen bisschen was dazu schreiben kannst wenn du sie gefahren bist


----------



## Triple_P (8. Januar 2016)

Ja das ist die neue Lyrik!

 Bin auch schon sehr gespannt wie sie sich fährt, auf dem Parkplatz macht sie schon mal einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Januar 2016)

Geiles Gerät!!!  Gefällt mir sehr gut der Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (8. Januar 2016)

@Triple_P
Das passt ja alles sie die Faust aufs Auge! Sehr geil! Der Laufradsatz ist ja mal....


----------



## harbourmastah (8. Januar 2016)

sehr geil aber keine forkbumper!?


----------



## Deef (8. Januar 2016)

Braucht man ja nicht unbedingt bei sc Gabel


----------



## deralteser (8. Januar 2016)

Apropos! Mal rein interessenshalber eine Frage an die Ingenieure hier:
Ist dieses "Röhrchen" zum Einsetzen der Fork Bumper eigentlich eher stabilisierender oder entstabilisierender für den entsprechenden Bereich des Unterrohrs?

Ich würde ja auf stabilisierender tippen. Thema Verwindungssteifigkeit?? Keine Ahnung....evtl. kanns ja jemand einfach verständlich erklären?


----------



## harbourmastah (8. Januar 2016)

Deef schrieb:


> Braucht man ja nicht unbedingt bei sc Gabel




stimmt !! sieht dennoch ulkig aus mit dem loch da!


----------



## Triple_P (8. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Apropos! Mal rein interessenshalber eine Frage an die Ingenieure hier:
> Ist dieses "Röhrchen" zum Einsetzen der Fork Bumper eigentlich eher stabilisierender oder entstabilisierender für den entsprechenden Bereich des Unterrohrs?
> 
> Ich würde ja auf stabilisierender tippen. Thema Verwindungssteifigkeit?? Keine Ahnung....evtl. kanns ja jemand einfach verständlich erklären?



Also ich denke das es für mehr Stabilität sorgt, da durch das Rohr ja eine zusätzliche quer Strebe entsteht, die da ja sonst nicht wäre.


----------



## harbourmastah (8. Januar 2016)

aus Gummi!?!?!?!


ob das drinne ist oder nicht,völlig egal, das wird nix an der steifigkeit vom Rahmen ändern! lol


----------



## Triple_P (8. Januar 2016)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> aus Gummi!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ob das drinne ist oder nicht,völlig egal, das wird nix an der steifigkeit vom Rahmen ändern! lol



Haha Nein, doch nicht die Gummi Teile. 

Es geht um das Rohr das in den Rahmen eingeschweißt ist.


----------



## deralteser (8. Januar 2016)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> aus Gummi!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> ob das drinne ist oder nicht,völlig egal, das wird nix an der steifigkeit vom Rahmen ändern! lol


Schau Dir mal den Rahmen genau an


----------



## DAKAY (8. Januar 2016)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> sehr geil aber keine forkbumper!?


Gewichtstuning!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pro-wheels (9. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,
ab sofort ist ein kleiner Ausverkauf von den übrig gebliebenen Banshee Darkside 2015 Modellen.
Leider gibt es in Large nurnoch RAW , in Medium noch orange und raw.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Januar 2016)

Kurze Frage zu der Kettenlinie. Ich hab einen 12x142 LRS übrig. Würde eine XT [email protected] Gänge verbauen. Wie haut das hin wegen schräglauf? Ist der zu Nabe oder nach außen? Gibt's Probleme?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## grey (14. Januar 2016)

ist natürlich kein problem wenn du nur  7 Gänge nutzt.


----------



## Triple_P (14. Januar 2016)

Ich fahr das genau so wie du es dir vorstellst und das ist kein problem. 

Also kannst du bedenkenlos machen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (14. Januar 2016)

Danke euch.
Habe mir heute den Rahmen in echt angeschaut. Wow.
Aufgebaut wird der mit 
1.XT 7G
2.Zee GS
3.Saint Schalthebel
4.Zee Kurbel @34Kettenblatt
5.LRS Sixpack ([email protected] Naben in blau
6.MZ Moto C2R @450 Feder(ca.98kg fahrgewicht)
7.Vengeance HLR Coil


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

das DS finde ich seit dem Release interessant, aber habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich mit meinem 179cm zwischen die Rahmengröße falle. Aktuell fahre ich ein Transition Patrol mit 432 mm Reach. Hab noch einen Spacer unter dem Vorbau und fahre hinten die 35% SAG, vorne etwa 20% SAG. Gefühlt könnte es mal einen Ticken länger sein, mal passt es genau.

Welche Größe würdet ihr beim DS empfehlen? Ich selbst tendiere ja zum L, weil mir 410 mm Reach ziemlich sicher zu kurz sein werden, aber ich frage mich ob das L nicht auch einfach einen Tick zu lange ist? Durch den im Vergleich zum Patrol deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel würde ich evtl. Probleme mit zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad bekommen.


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Januar 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Durch den im Vergleich zum Patrol deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel würde ich evtl. Probleme mit zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad bekommen.


 
Stichwort Geoverstellung über die Flipchips und falls erforderlich ein Winkelsteuersatz.  Wird passen mit L. So oder so.


----------



## Schwitzefiks (15. Januar 2016)

@ xTr3Me
Kann es sein das du das Rune meinst? Dieses wurde überarbeitet und kommt im Ansatz (Federweg) eher an das Patrol......Darkside eher Parkbike


----------



## harbourmastah (15. Januar 2016)

fahre auch L bei 1,78....35mm Vorbau....passt!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. Januar 2016)

Schwitzefiks schrieb:


> @ xTr3Me
> Kann es sein das du das Rune meinst? Dieses wurde überarbeitet und kommt im Ansatz (Federweg) eher an das Patrol......Darkside eher Parkbike


Ich meine schon das DS. Es soll evtl als Parkbike neben dem Patrol angeschafft werden.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (15. Januar 2016)

Meins ist im Februar fertig.
Warte auf den Kassetten Begrenzer von Blackspirer. Aber für Anfang mit den LRS vom Scratch.







MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## RoastRider (18. Januar 2016)

So, Rahmen ist da.
Morgen gibt's dann Bilder von dem Schmuckstück. Ich hoffe ich kann die Farben rüberbringen.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (18. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> So, Rahmen ist da.
> Morgen gibt's dann Bilder von dem Schmuckstück. Ich hoffe ich kann die Farben rüberbringen.


bin gespannt, bei mir wirds auch der blaue!


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2016)

Bin mal gespannt wie das Blau so rüberkommt in natura. Hab im Netz noch keine Foto gefunden. Glaub das schimmert leicht metallisch. Kann's sein das die Decals grün sind? Baut ihr eure mit 26" oder 27,5" auf? SC oder DC? Luft oder Coil? Erzählt ma was! 

Hab wieder einen Luftdämpfer drin. Für 'en Appel und 'en Ei im Bikemarkt einen CC DB Air (ohne CS) mit kleiner Luftkammer gepokert. Funktioniert echt super. Aber er lässt Luft. 

Hab's zwar schon in der Banshee Galerie untergebracht, aber hier passt es ja auch ganz gut mein kleines Filmchen vom Sonntag.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (18. Januar 2016)

@21XC12
Meins wird in 26 aufgebaut mit MZ Moto C2R,Vengeance Coil. Werde mir aber noch eine Manitou Dorado Pro in 27,5 dazu kaufen. Um später auf 27,5 umzusteigen wenn es mal gescheite und einiger Maßen günstige Reifen gibt!


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2016)

Ich bin ja aktuell total happy mit meinen 26 Zöllern, wobei die "Spinnerei" mit den 650b Laufrädern mich schon ziemlich gepackt hatte. (Hab ja auch ne 650b Boxxer drin). Lasse mir grad eh ein neues HR einspeichen - ich hab die Felge zerballert. Hab mich aber wieder für 26" entschieden. Das bike passt mir einfach super wie es ist (26" Laufräder, 650b Boxxer, mittlere Geoeinstellung). Investiere bald in einen Megavalance - tauglicheren 650b Laufradsatz für mein Spitfire. Den stecke ich aber mit Sicherheit mal ins Darkside und schaue wie mir das gefällt  

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die blauen Darksides! Im Netz existieren nur wenige Bilder und im Produktkatalog sehen die Farben halt auch anders aus....haut mal schnell Bilder hier rein, Leute!!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2016)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> ...wenn es mal gescheite und einiger Maßen günstige Reifen gibt!


 
Meinst du Reifen oder Laufräder. Laufräder habe ich die Hope Tech DH und die machen bis jetzt ne sehr gute Figur. Reifen hab ich vorne den DHF MaxTerra mit DH Casing und hinten den HRII mit EXO Casing in DualPly. Damit bin ich auch zufrieden bis jetzt.

Dein Aufbau hört sich interessant an. Bin auf die Bilder gespannt. 



deralteser schrieb:


> Investiere bald in einen Megavalance - tauglicheren 650b Laufradsatz für mein Spitfire. Den stecke ich aber mit Sicherheit mal ins Darkside ...


 
Hast du beim Darkside und beim Spitfire 150mm Dropouts? Ich glaube falls für mein Spitfire mal ein neuer LRS fällig wird geh ich da auch auf 150mm Dropouts. Ist schon praktisch wenn man mit dem Spitfire mal in den Park will und mal eben schnell die dicken Räder vom DS verwursteln kann.


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2016)

Achso! Ein paar kleine Änderungen kommen im Zuge des defekten Hinterrads auch noch: Zee DH Schaltwerk (vorher FR) und ne 11 - 25 er 10-fach Kassette. Evtl. reduziere ich die noch auf 7 Gänge.

Ich freue mich schon auf die neuen Aufbauten hier im thread! 
Es stehen ja einige Darksides in der Warteschleife. Klasse, das unsere nette community Zuwachs bekommt!


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2016)

@21XC12
Sag mal, sind die Dropout standardisiert? Passen die an alle bikes?
Könnte ich die 142er vom Spitty ans Darkside schrauben und andersrum?

Grundlegend ist das mit den Laufrädern ja auch meine Idee. Einen Laufradsatz fürs Gröbere am Spitty, der auch im Park nicht schlapp macht, UND: Das ich was zum Testen fürs Darkside habe kommt als Bonus noch mit dabei raus  Hö Hö....man muss sich die teuren Sachen schön reden  Aber ernsthaft: Du kennst meinen Laufradsatz im Spitty. Der hält die Mega nicht durch....

So....hier gehts aber um was anderes: Ein Bild von der ersten Ausbaustufe vor bester Dortmunder Industriekultur. Damit genug vom Darkside im Beitrag erkennbar ist


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2016)

@21XC12
Im DS 150mm Dropouts.
Im Spitty 142mm Dropouts.

"Mal eben" hin- und herstecken ist in aktueller Konstellation also auch nicht drin. Am klügsten wäre wirklich gewesen, bei beiden bikes von Anfang an voll auf 142 ODER 150 zu setzen. Hatte aber noch einen 142er (bzw. 150er) Laufradsatz rumliegen. Von daher kam es so.

Ich investiere eventuell doch in 150mm Ausfaller fürs Spitty. Guter Denkanstoß Herr 21XC12


----------



## 21XC12 (18. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12
> Sag mal, sind die Dropout standardisiert? Passen die an alle bikes?
> Könnte ich die 142er vom Spitty ans Darkside schrauben und andersrum?
> 
> ...


----------



## MSTRCHRS (18. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Glaub das schimmert leicht metallisch. Kann's sein das die Decals grün sind? Baut ihr eure mit 26" oder 27,5" auf? SC oder DC? Luft oder Coil? Erzählt ma was!



Decals sind Pantone 375 - Lime Green, das Blau ist Pantone 10248 - Metallic Blue.

Ich bau mit 26'' auf. Hab einen LRS EX721 auf Blaue Hope Pro2 Evo und einen e*13 LG1 auf rote Tune King/Kong. Werd beide mal einbauen und schauen was mir besser gefällt!
Ich hab sowohl DC als auch SC Aufbau geplant, bis ich dann ein Trailbike aufbau, damit ich auch Enduro fahren kann ein wenig.
SC:
Bos Idylle SC
xFusion Vector Air
DC:
Boxxer WC in - und jetzt haltet euch fest - Pantone 375 
Marzocchi Moto, evtl kommt aber noch was anderes.
Werden größtenteils alte Teile verbaut, weil ich für besagtes Trailbike auch noch Moneten brauch

Edit: Der Decal Farbton vom DS 16 ist der gleiche wie der vom AMP 15 (purple), davon gibts ein Foto in meinem Album...


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2016)

@21XC12 Der gute Keith  Danke für die Info!

Zum Thema Kundenservice:

Habe vor kurzem eine Anfrage an die Banshee -Jungs gesendet. Keine 11 (!!!) Minuten später hatte ich meine Antwort. Meine persönliche Diagnose: Weltrekord! Die Jungs sind spitze!


----------



## deralteser (18. Januar 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Decals sind Pantone 375 - Lime Green, das Blau ist Pantone 10248 - Metallic Blue.
> 
> Ich bau mit 26'' auf. Hab einen LRS EX721 auf Blaue Hope Pro2 Evo und einen e*13 LG1 auf rote Tune King/Kong. Werd beide mal einbauen und schauen was mir besser gefällt!
> Ich hab sowohl DC als auch SC Aufbau geplant, bis ich dann ein Trailbike aufbau, damit ich auch Enduro fahren kann ein wenig.
> ...



Auf diese "Pantone - Nummer" mit der Gabel bin ich besonders gespannt


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Januar 2016)

@MSTRCHRS Hört sich saugeil an mit der WC.

@deralteser Immer gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (19. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand Langeweile und könnte mal den Reach eines Darkside mit 200er Doppelbrücke in der flachen Einstellung messen?


----------



## RoastRider (19. Januar 2016)

Die ersten Bilder sind gemacht, die ersten Gewichte gemessen.
Der Rahmen ist Größe L in blau, der Dämpfer ist ein CCDBA CS XV, Steuersatz ein CC40. Lagerschalen sind schon eingepresst.

Gewichte:
Rahmen 3540g (ohne Sattelklemme, ohne ISCG05 Aufnahme, ohne Ausfallenden, mit Lagerschallen)
Dämpfer 650g (inkl. Buchsen und Schrauben)
ISCG05 Aufnahme 26g
Ausfallenden 268g (26", 150mm, inkl. Schaltauge und Schrauben)
Achse 50g
Sattelklemme 30g
Steuersatz 106(ohne Lagerschalen)

und das Schönste zum Schluß:



 

 

 

 

Die Links sind nicht schwarz sondern gunmetal und die Farben sind Beast. Man bekommt sie einfach nicht zu fassen. Am Besten trifft wohl das letzte Bild zu.


----------



## grey (19. Januar 2016)

Wirklich schön das blaue.


----------



## RoastRider (19. Januar 2016)

Bei mir wird es ein kompletter Neuaufbau.
Als Gabel kommt eine Fox Float 36 180mm rein.
Laufräder 26" (Schwanke noch zwischen schwarz oder Naben grün/Felgen blau)
Fahrwerk also Luft. Da es mein erstes Fully ist, und dann in der Federwegsklasse, bin ich gespannt und werde sicher einiges ausprobieren.
Ich werde euch ganz sicher an meinem Aufbau teilhaben lassen. Leider muss der sich etwas gedulden, den Rahmen und Gabel haben erstmal ein großes Loch in die Portokasse gerissen. Auch wenn es jetzt schneller geht, da ich wohl erstmal mein Hardtail schlachten werde und dann nach und nach aufrüste /Hardtail zurückbauen werde.


----------



## deralteser (19. Januar 2016)

@RoastRider Schönes Gerät! Kill the beast!!! Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## pro-wheels (19. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Die ersten Bilder sind gemacht, die ersten Gewichte gemessen.
> Der Rahmen ist Größe L in blau, der Dämpfer ist ein CCDBA CS XV, Steuersatz ein CC40. Lagerschalen sind schon eingepresst.
> 
> Gewichte:
> ...


Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Pornspirit (20. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> @21XC12
> 
> So....hier gehts aber um was anderes: Ein Bild von der ersten Ausbaustufe vor bester Dortmunder Industriekultur. Damit genug vom Darkside im Beitrag erkennbar ist
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 454548



Sorry für OT, 
ist das zufällig hier https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7296499048/in/photostream/


----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2016)

Ja, das ist "Phoenix West" in Dortmund. Das sind die Reste eines Stahlwerkes. Die Location wird gerne von Autoliebhabern und anderen Bekloppten für Fotos mit Ihren Schätzchen genutzt:

https://www.ruhrgebiet-industriekultur.de/phoenix-west.html

"Phoenix Ost" ist der ehemalige Gegenpart des Werkes - dort ist nun ein See mit diversen Baugrundstücken entstanden:

https://www.ruhrgebiet-industriekultur.de/phoenixsee.html


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2016)

...mit wunderschöner Bröckerl-Husten-Bebauung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2016)

Genau das! ...Klötzchenbauweise von besonders kreativen Hirnen...Und alles auf 100%ig altlastenfreien Boden.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2016)

Der Projektleiter hat uns ganz stolz berichtet, dass sie an den "Vorbesitzer" nur 40 Mio Euro für das Gelände bezahlen mussten.
Als ich völlig fassungslos nachgefragt habe, warum man für ein völlig verseuchtes Gelände überhaupt was gezahlt hat, hat er mich fassungslos abgeschaut.
Die Haniels und wie sie alle heißen, haben den Pott immer noch schön im Griff.


----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Projektleiter hat uns ganz stolz berichtet, dass sie an den "Vorbesitzer" nur 40 Mio Euro für das Gelände bezahlen mussten.
> Als ich völlig fassungslos nachgefragt habe, warum man für ein völlig verseuchtes Gelände überhaupt was gezahlt hat, hat er mich fassungslos abgeschaut.
> Die Haniels und wie sie alle heißen, haben den Pott immer noch schön im Griff.


Sehr geil!  Die haben da zwar ordentlich Erde abgetragen, die wurde aber gar nicht weit weg aufgetürmt und fein säuberlich versiegelt.
Jetzt pflanzen hippe Familienväter erste Kirschbäume auf dem verbrannten Land...ohne Worte. Nach diversen Geschichten ehemaliger Stahlwerksarbeiter wurde bei Ölwechseln einfach der ganze Siff in den Boden laufen gelassen. Will nicht wissen was da noch abging. Bestimmt kommen da leckere Kirschen bei raus


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2016)

Schönes Bild oben!


----------



## deralteser (20. Januar 2016)

@21XC12 Danke. Wenn nur die Unschärfe nicht wäre.


----------



## Pornspirit (21. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Ja, das ist "Phoenix West" in Dortmund. Das sind die Reste eines Stahlwerkes. Die Location wird gerne von Autoliebhabern und anderen Bekloppten für Fotos mit Ihren Schätzchen genutzt:


Ich war dort, weil ich Beruflich auf Fortbildung war. Da stand natürlich auch Phoenix West auf dem Foto-Plan 
So etwas kennt man hier in Franken nicht.
Und natürlich- Cooles Bild! Käme in SW evtl auch gut, auch wenn die Farbe vom Rahmen Geil ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertw (22. Januar 2016)

Was ist überhaupt der Unterschied beim Darkside zwischen 2015 und 2016?


----------



## grey (22. Januar 2016)

-Improved cable routing
-Refined shock mount

also kein nennenswerter unterschied.


----------



## 21XC12 (22. Januar 2016)

Soweit ich weiß wurden lediglich kleinere Dinge überarbeitet. Zugführung & Dämpferaufnahme. Steht irgendwo in der Galarie.

Edit: Haha  @grey war schneller.


----------



## RoastRider (22. Januar 2016)

In dem Fall sind's wohl am deutlichsten die Farbvarianten ;-)


----------



## RoastRider (27. Januar 2016)

Da mein Darkside demnächst aufgebaut werden soll, aber noch 2 Dinge mir bei den Parts Kopfzerbrechen bereiten, frage ich mal in die Runde.
Es soll keine Abstimmung werden, sondern evtl. nur mal 1-2 andere Ansichten hinzukommen, um meine Entscheidung zu finden.

1. Kurbel: DM ist gesetzt. Ich schwanke zwischen der Hope und der neuen RF Atlas Cinch. Und zwischen den Farben schwarz und blau. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit beiden Herstellern gemacht?
2. Laufradsatz: Schwarz oder Color-Matching? Felge wird eine Spank Spike 35 und Naben von i9. Color-Matching bedeutet Blaue Felge, und die i9 in Lime green.

Was meint ihr?

Vielen Dank für eure kreativen Ideen.


----------



## harbourmastah (27. Januar 2016)

Ich würde alles schwarz lassen, evtl nur die Naben in lime green! Kurbel definitiv die ATLAS, passt einfach besser weil auch aus Kanada!


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2016)

1. Ich fahre die Atlas (Vierarm) und bin recht zufrieden. Die Cinch Variante finde ich sehr schick. Als Farbe werfe ich mal noch die grüne Ausführung in dem Raum. Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als könnte es mit den Decals des Rahmens harmonieren. Das Kettenblatt gibt's ja auch in grün. Sonst ist es vielleicht etwas zuviel blau.
2. Bei den Laufrädern würde ich auf schwarz gehen. Also Naben und Felge schwarz. Es gibt auch geile Naben in Gunmetal wie die Links. Nach Möglichkeit würde ich auch Felgen nehmen die sich von Decals befreien lassen (Flow Ex, Hope). Die Spank Decals sind meines Wissens nicht geklebt. Die weißen Decals bringen eine zusätzliche Farbe ins Spiel. Das würde ich bei deinem Aufbau versuchen zu vermeiden. Wenn überhaupt würde ich auf "dezente" Decals in grün gehen. Natürlich das gleiche wie am Rahmen. Das wirkt ruhig und wertig und nicht zuviel Kirmes.

Jetzt is die Verwirrung perfekt!


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2016)

Ich stell mir das grade vor ... 

Schwarze Rims, Hubs in Gunmetal, schwarzes Kettenblatt, grüne Atlas, ...

Hm, lecker!


----------



## harbourmastah (27. Januar 2016)

Bezüglich Schriftzug der Spanks, stimmt sie sind nicht geklebt aber man kann es mit ein wenig Aceton und Lappen einfach wegmachen ohne dabei das schwarz anzugreifen, hab ich auch gemacht!!!


----------



## deralteser (27. Januar 2016)

So wie 21XC12 sehe ich das auch: Nicht zuviel verschiedene Farbtöne wählen. Bsp.: Selbst bei der Spank Emerald collection sollte man meinen, das es exakt der Farbton der grünen DVO Emerald ist. Dem ist aber auch nicht so. Für mich wird bei solchen Spielereien alles zu unruhig. Bei so einem bunten Rahmen würde ich persönlich alle Anbauteile möglichst neutral halten. Bsp.: Schwarze Felgen mit schwarzen oder gunmetal Naben. Wäre der Rahmen schwarz würde ich auch mit Anbauteilen etwas mehr Farbe reinbringen. Die Idee von 21XC12 mit den andersfarbigen decals ist schon super. Decals lassen sich schnell und recht kostengünstig ändern.
Ist aber alles Geschmackssache
Mein Lenker in cash money gold, oder der orangene Easton Havoc direktmount passen auch nicht so 100%ig. Ich finde die parts aber einfach geil und deswegen bleibts so.....fraglich ist immer "wie lange bleibts so"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2016)

Dann passt das natürlich!


----------



## deralteser (27. Januar 2016)

"Verwirrt mir nicht die Verwirrten!"


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Januar 2016)




----------



## DAKAY (27. Januar 2016)

Hope Felgen sind auch bedruckt.
Hope Kurbel Wirkt auf mich wertiger als RF. Blau würde ich nicht wählen, das RF grün passt glaube ich nicht zu den Deals, die Idee mit gunmetal find ich spitze. Schwarz geht immer.
Lime Naben könnte gut werden. 
Bin gespannt


----------



## RoastRider (27. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Tips. 
Also Kurbel wird wohl RF. Werde mir mal Schwarz und blau bestellen. Evtl. Kurbel blk/ KB blau. Grün von RF und Spank ist raus, da Emerald. Habe meine Subrosa daneben gehalten und passt nicht. (Auch wenn der LRS erstmal rein muss). 
Idee für LRS: i9 lime und Spike 35 in schwarz. Decals werden überklebt oder entfernt. Andere Felgen mit MW/Gewicht und Stabilität kenn ich nicht. FlowEx ist zu wenig (Park mit 100kg im Adamskostüm).  
Die Diskussion ist eröffnet ;-)


----------



## harbourmastah (27. Januar 2016)

genau mein reden und mit dem kettenblatt wäre bestimmt auch gut,machen!!!


----------



## RoastRider (27. Januar 2016)

Lecker.


----------



## DAKAY (27. Januar 2016)

Jap!


----------



## deralteser (27. Januar 2016)

Die Spank Spike 35 ist 
Die könnte mir auch mal ans Radl kommen! War das jetzt bei Dir der Wunsch nach 26" oder 27,5"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (27. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Lecker.
> Anhang anzeigen 457525


Das könnte natürlich übelst geil kommen


----------



## RoastRider (27. Januar 2016)

Cockpit und Sessel werden ja schwarz. ;-)


----------



## RoastRider (27. Januar 2016)

Mein Darkside wird 26". Und mit SC aufgebaut.


----------



## harbourmastah (28. Januar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Die Spank Spike 35 ist
> Die könnte mir auch mal ans Radl kommen! War das jetzt bei Dir der Wunsch nach 26" oder 27,5"?




hab die ja auch aber zufrieden bin/war ich damit nicht, für eine Felge solchen formats ist sie doch recht weich. Ich habe im HR so eine dicke Beule das ich nichtmal weiß wie die da rein gekommen sein soll!?? hab mir jetzt ne X721 besorgt ,ma guckn!!


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Hope Felgen sind auch bedruckt.


 
Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber meine Tech DH haben Aufkleber. Die Tech Enduro haben (hatten?) Wassertransferlogos. Meine könnte ich also in 2 Minuten clean machen.


----------



## RoastRider (28. Januar 2016)

Blöde Frage, aber wie lang sind eure Sattelstützen?
Bin 183cm groß, der Rahmen ist L und ich schwanke zwischen 36cm und 41cm Länge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (28. Januar 2016)

Dh. du willst das Ding auch rauftreten können? 

Ich hab im M (39,5cm) eine 150er Lev (435mm) drinnen und bin ca 173/80cm.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber wie lang sind eure Sattelstützen?
> Bin 183cm groß, der Rahmen ist L und ich schwanke zwischen 36cm und 41cm Länge...


Bin so groß wie du und fahre auch einen L Rahmen. 41 cm is vermutlich zu lang. Ich will aktuell auf eine Thomson wechseln und nehme die 36 cm.


----------



## RoastRider (28. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Dann die Kurze ;-)


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch gedacht, aber meine Tech DH haben Aufkleber. Die Tech Enduro haben (hatten?) Wassertransferlogos. Meine könnte ich also in 2 Minuten clean machen.


Ein Kumpel hat letzte Woche einen Hope Enduro LRS gekauft der ist bedruckt. Also eher haben.?.
Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass alle neueren Hope Felgen bedruckt und die älteren beklebt sind.?.


----------



## san_andreas (28. Januar 2016)

Wann waren Hopes beklebt ?


----------



## Mr.A (28. Januar 2016)

meine Hope Hoops von 2013 mit den ZTR EX waren beklebt.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat letzte Woche einen Hope Enduro LRS gekauft der ist bedruckt. Also eher haben.?.
> Hätte eigentlich gedacht, dass alle neueren Hope Felgen bedruckt und die älteren beklebt sind.?.


Ich dachte auch meine Tech DH hätten im Wassertransferverfahren aufgebrachte Decals, weil's bei den Tech Enduro so ist. Schon beim auspacken habe ich verwundert und gleichzeitig erfreut festgestellt, dass es sich um aufgeklebte Decals handelt. Daher dachte ich das Hope das vielleicht geändert hat und die Tech Enduro nun auch geklebte Decals haben. Kann aber auch sein das meine nur geklebte Decals haben, da es die erste Charge war.  Soll mir aber recht sein.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2016)

Mr.A schrieb:


> meine Hope Hoops von 2013 mit den ZTR EX waren beklebt.


Gemeint sind glaube ich die neuen Hope Felgenringe und keine Stan's.


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Gemeint sind glaube ich die neuen Hope Felgenringe und keine Stan's.


So hatte ich das eigentlich gemeint, dass die umgelabelten Stans beklebt waren.


----------



## RoastRider (28. Januar 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Decals sind Pantone 375 - Lime Green, das Blau ist Pantone 10248 - Metallic Blue.
> 
> Ich bau mit 26'' auf. Hab einen LRS EX721 auf Blaue Hope Pro2 Evo und einen e*13 LG1 auf rote Tune King/Kong. Werd beide mal einbauen und schauen was mir besser gefällt!
> Ich hab sowohl DC als auch SC Aufbau geplant, bis ich dann ein Trailbike aufbau, damit ich auch Enduro fahren kann ein wenig.
> ...



Woher hast du eigentlich die Info, das es Farben aus dem Pantone Farbsystem sind? Und dann genau diese Farben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> So hatte ich das eigentlich gemeint, dass die umgelabelten Stans beklebt waren.


Umgelabelt? Wie jetzt? Sind doch keine Hope Decals auf Stan's Felgen. Oder hab ich was verpasst. Wo hast du denn die Info her?


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2016)

Gab es nicht mal Hope-Komplettlaufräder die irgendwie so gelabelt waren " Hope ZTR Blabla"


----------



## MSTRCHRS (28. Januar 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Woher hast du eigentlich die Info, das es Farben aus dem Pantone Farbsystem sind? Und dann genau diese Farben?



Hab ihnen ein Mail geschrieben, weil ich verletzt war, langeweile hatte und grad eine optisch ziemlich hergenommene Boxxer von einem Freund gekauft hatte, die ich umlackieren wollte.
Lackiert ist sie inzwischen, Aufkleber fehlen noch.


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2016)

Habe mal danach gegoogelt, finde nix dazu.
Hatte das irgendwie im Kopf, dass es KomplettLRS mit Hopedecals gab. In Mr.A´s Kommentar hate ich das auch so verstanden.  Sorry wen ich Mist geschrieben habe.


----------



## 21XC12 (28. Januar 2016)

@DAKAY Wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet, aber ich weiß jetzt was du meinst. Die alten Hope Hoops waren Hope Pro Evo 2 Naben mit Stan's Flow EX Felgen. Da waren im Paket ein paar dezente Hope Decals in grün dabei. Ein Kollege von mir hatte damals ein grünes Speci Enduro. Er hat die Flow EX Decals abgezogen und die Hope aufgeklebt da es zum Rahmen passte. Die neue Hope Tech Enduro und DH sind Hope's eigene Felgen. Die Tech Enduro haben soweit ich weiß Decals die sich nicht ablösen lassen (Wassertransferdruck) und meine Tech DH haben einen Aufkleber. Ob das bei allen Tech DH der Fall ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DAKAY (28. Januar 2016)




----------



## Deef (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo an alle,

kann mir jemand die notwendige min. Gabelschaftlänge für eine Boxxer mitteilen? Habe nen Nukeproof wrhead steuersatz drin, evtl fährt ja jemand den gleichen. Bei mir sind es von Unterkante Gabelkonus bis Oberkante Abdeckkappe von Steuersatz (damit meine ich nicht die Ahead Kappe) 140mm....könnte an eine Boxxer mit 150mm Schaft kommen...habe die Vermutung, dass es zu kurz wird.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## 21XC12 (3. Februar 2016)

Könnte zwar passen, aber wenn dir die Front zu tief ist kannst du nur mit einem Riser was rausholen. Ich habe noch 3x5mm Spacer unter der Brücke und einen 30mm Riser. Tiefer würde ich die Front nicht fahren wollen. In deinem Fall geht das nur noch mit nem 50er Riser, weil du keinen Spacer mehr unter die Brücke packen kannst. Wenn du deine Front gerne tief fährst sollte es gehen.


----------



## deralteser (3. Februar 2016)

Habe einen 30er riser. Unter meiner Brücke fahre ich einen 10mm Spacer und habe noch einen kleinen Spacerturm für etwas Spielraum. Ich kürze meine Schäfte ungerne bis auf das Letzte - auch wegen eventuellem Wiederverkauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (3. Februar 2016)

Spacer für den directmount wären neben Gabelschaftspacern eine weitere Möglichkeit für Dich.


----------



## harbourmastah (3. Februar 2016)

Wo kann man solche herbekommen(directmount spacer)?? würde es auch ganz gerne mal
testen!

Alles klar,gefunden!


https://www.bike24.de/p181411.html

frage ist passt die auch auf ne 888 von 2014!?


----------



## grey (3. Februar 2016)

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/stem-spacers-17-c.asp


----------



## NomadTom (3. Februar 2016)

oder hier.....
http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/burgtec-dm-stem-spacer/burgtec-dm-stem-spacer/


----------



## deralteser (3. Februar 2016)

@harbourmastah  Mittlerweile gibt es da diverse Hersteller. Auf eine 888 aus 2014 passen sie. Die Gabel hat ja bereits die directmount-Aufnahme an der Krone (-> BoXXer Standard).


----------



## toastbrot51 (4. Februar 2016)

Es wird so langsam. Ich freu mich schon mega auf die erste Fahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deef (4. Februar 2016)

Ja geil. Ich mich auch. Wetter ist aber derzeit zu mies.


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2016)

Zum heulen das Wetter! 
Kalt? Egal! Nass? Egal! Aber wenn sich die Klamotten mit Wasser vollsaugen, weil's pisst wie aus Eimern?


----------



## toastbrot51 (4. Februar 2016)

Ja stimmt, das Wetter zur Zeit ist echt schlimm. Aber ich bin nächste Woche eh erstmal Skifahren und in der Zwischenzeit wird's bestimmt besser


----------



## harbourmastah (4. Februar 2016)

ja macht einfach noch keinen Sinn/spass bei dem murschelwetter! Hoffe aufs nächstes Wochenende Schube!


----------



## Deef (4. Februar 2016)

Ja isso. Nervt nur noch. Aber bin da guter Dinge. Schöneck macht am we ja schon auf


----------



## MSTRCHRS (4. Februar 2016)

haha, graz ist trocken!  aaaaaber ich hab das DS noch nicht


----------



## harbourmastah (4. Februar 2016)

is ja noch schlimmer!! 

cant freakin wait to get dry !!!!!






edit:
Hä eigentlich sollte es das hier sein,geht aber nur über FB!!


----------



## deralteser (4. Februar 2016)

Und jetzt kommt gleich die Frage, ob das Darkside zum DH fahren geeignet ist oder ob man damit nur Park fahren kann..... Tja, wer kann, der kann....


----------



## GrazerTourer (5. Februar 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> haha, graz ist trocken!  aaaaaber ich hab das DS noch nicht


Bei uns ist's sogar wunderbar sonnig!


----------



## harbourmastah (5. Februar 2016)

falls sich jemand ärgern möchte oder noch ein schnäppchen sucht!! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/727661-banshee-darkside-gr-m-mit-ccdb-air-27-5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (5. Februar 2016)

Weg!


----------



## harbourmastah (6. Februar 2016)

hast du etwa..?


----------



## 21XC12 (6. Februar 2016)

Ne, ich doch nöcht. Hab Gott sei Dank mal alles was ich brauche. 

Hier mal ein Bild vor dem heutigen Ausritt ...


----------



## ollinist (9. Februar 2016)

Nun bin ich auch dem Club beigetreten:


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2016)

Servus 
Willommen im Club! Wird bestimmt nice mit der Dorado. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## deralteser (9. Februar 2016)

Auuuu....das wird geil! Dorado kommt gut um DS!!


----------



## ollinist (9. Februar 2016)

Danke. 
Dran kommen noch rote Hope Bremsen + rote Hope Naben als Farbtupferl.
Der Rest bleibt schwarz.


----------



## RoastRider (9. Februar 2016)

Klingt sehr schick. 
Evtl. noch Sattelschelle rot. Natürlich von Hope ;-)


----------



## ar_jay (9. Februar 2016)

nice - Dorado war auch erst meine Wahl, dann is mir günstig ne 40 über den Weg gehüpft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (9. Februar 2016)

Mit Dorado kommt gut, wäre auch meine Wahl. Allerdings würde ich einen CCDB verwenden.


----------



## ollinist (9. Februar 2016)

Ja, mal schauen wie der Vivid so ist. Die neue Generation soll ja eigendlich ganz gut sein.
Falls ich trotzdem entäucht sein sollte, dann ist der ccdb coil in der engeren Wahl, wobei demnächt ja noch ein paar interessante neue Dämpfer vorgestellt werden sollen 

Frage am Rande, wisst ihr ob das Hope rot mit dem von Race Face matcht? Ich dachte dran eine schwarze Atlas Kurbel mit rotem direct mount Kettenblatt zu nehmen


----------



## MSTRCHRS (9. Februar 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Frage am Rande, wisst ihr ob das Hope rot mit dem von Race Face matcht? Ich dachte dran eine schwarze Atlas Kurbel mit rotem direct mount Kettenblatt zu nehmen



Bei mir hat es zusammengepasst.


----------



## feliks (9. Februar 2016)

falls noch jemand ohne Rahmen mit liest: im Bikemarkt gibts noch paar 15er Rahmen mit Dämpfer "hinterher geworfen"


----------



## xTr3Me (9. Februar 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Ja, mal schauen wie der Vivid so ist. Die neue Generation soll ja eigendlich ganz gut sein.
> Falls ich trotzdem entäucht sein sollte, dann ist der ccdb coil in der engeren Wahl, wobei demnächt ja noch ein paar interessante neue Dämpfer vorgestellt werden sollen
> 
> Frage am Rande, wisst ihr ob das Hope rot mit dem von Race Face matcht? Ich dachte dran eine schwarze Atlas Kurbel mit rotem direct mount Kettenblatt zu nehmen


Den Vivid würde ich nicht ausbauen weil er schlecht funktioniert, sondern weil der Service im Fall des Falles einfach schlecht ist.

Was kommt denn neues auf den Markt? Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre ein Float X2 und an der Front eine 40er, aber das kann und will ja keine Sau bezahlen.


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2016)

So sieht's aus. Viel zu teuer. Mein CCDB Air habe ich für 250€ aus dem Bikemarkt. Die Boxxer WC MY 14 hat neu 500€ gekostet. Das 26" Casting habe ich für 150€ verkauft und für 250€ ein 27,5" Casting gekauft. Fahrwerk hat also 850€ gekostet. Dafür gibt's nichtmal ne gebrauchte 40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (9. Februar 2016)

Meine Wahl wäre ne gebrauchte 40 Coil aus 12 oder 13 und en Vivid. Oder ne Dorado


----------



## ar_jay (9. Februar 2016)

Kharne schrieb:


> Meine Wahl wäre ne gebrauchte 40 Coil aus 12 oder 13 und en Vivid. Oder ne Dorado



hab mir letztes Jahr ne gebrauchte 14er geholt die Lufteinheit auf Coil umgebaut und schwarze Fast-Rohre geholt - das Kashima-Gedöns hab ich für 200 verkloppt. Der Spass is mir dann auf 950 gekommen und nicht mal viel schwerer als die Air


----------



## MSTRCHRS (10. Februar 2016)

Ich hol meinen Rahmen nächste Woche beim Bernhard ab 
Sollte dann die Woche drauf schon stehen, Teile hab ich alle da!


----------



## ollinist (11. Februar 2016)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Den Vivid würde ich nicht ausbauen weil er schlecht funktioniert, sondern weil der Service im Fall des Falles einfach schlecht ist.
> 
> Was kommt denn neues auf den Markt? Mein persönlicher Favorit wäre ein Float X2 und an der Front eine 40er, aber das kann und will ja keine Sau bezahlen.



Habe iwo auf Pinkbike gelsen das es wohl Gerüchte über einen neuen Cane Creek Coil gibt^^Ob es jetzt stimmt? Keine Ahnung!


----------



## xTr3Me (11. Februar 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Habe iwo auf Pinkbike gelsen das es wohl Gerüchte über einen neuen Cane Creek Coil gibt^^Ob es jetzt stimmt? Keine Ahnung!


Meinst du eine Version mit Climbswitch? Die gibt es schon:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/Double-Barrel-Coil-CS-Daempfer-Modell-2016-p46382/


----------



## xTr3Me (14. Februar 2016)

Kann man am Darkside in Raw die Decals entfernen und ist da eine Klarlackschicht drüber lackiert worden?


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Februar 2016)

Decals sind unterm Lack


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2016)

Freu mich grad, 2016 werd ich nen Vivid im Darkside fahren... Bin gespannt wie das harmoniert


----------



## FireGuy (15. Februar 2016)

coil oder air

und gespannt bin ich auch


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2016)

Coil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (15. Februar 2016)

@deralteser und ich fahren Vivid Coil und der läuft super. Aktuell habe ich einen DB Air drin. Welcher bleibt weiß ich noch nicht genau. Dem Coil fehlt es ein wenig an Endprogression. Das kann der CC besser. Der Coil hat halt kein Losbrechmoment, obwohl der CC auch gut anspricht. Ich habe die kleine Aircan beim CC. Das passt schonmal viel besser als die XVol. Ein weiterer Vorteil beim Vivid ist das man schnell ein Setup hat. Wobei der CC Basetune für das Darkside schon ein guter Ausgangspunkt ist. Ein weiterer und entscheidender Punkt für den Vivid ist die Zuverlässigkeit (meine Meinung). Der CC Air CS hat mich da mal im Stich gelassen. Der Dämpfer war damals krachneu. Also einen schlechten Partner hast du mit dem Vivid nicht. Wenn du gerne plusch (weicher Feder) fährst kann's schonmal passieren das er durchschlägt. Fährst du generell lieber straff (härtere Feder) wirst du mit dem Vivid vermutlich sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## deralteser (15. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @deralteser und ich fahren Vivid Coil und der läuft super. Aktuell habe ich einen DB Air drin. Welcher bleibt weiß ich noch nicht genau. Dem Coil fehlt es ein wenig an Endprogression. Das kann der CC besser. Der Coil hat halt kein Losbrechmoment, obwohl der CC auch gut anspricht. Ich habe die kleine Aircan beim CC. Das passt schonmal viel besser als die XVol. Ein weiterer Vorteil beim Vivid ist das man schnell ein Setup hat. Wobei der CC Basetune für das Darkside schon ein guter Ausgangspunkt ist. Ein weiterer und entscheidender Punkt für den Vivid ist die Zuverlässigkeit (meine Meinung). Der CC Air CS hat mich da mal im Stich gelassen. Der Dämpfer war damals krachneu. Also einen schlechten Partner hast du mit dem Vivid nicht. Wenn du gerne plusch (weicher Feder) fährst kann's schonmal passieren das er durchschlägt. Fährst du generell lieber straff (härtere Feder) wirst du mit dem Vivid vermutlich sehr zufrieden sein.



Ich fahre den Vivid Coil mit ner 450er Feder und kann nichts von Durchschlägen berichten (KG bei 95kg mit Klamotten). Der Dämpfer arbeitet ohne Losbrechmoment absolut fluffig und bügelt jede Kleinigkeit sowie Grobe Einschläge sauber weg - der Vivid Air hat ein wenig mehr (End-)Progression und meiner Meinung nach ein kleines bißchen mehr "Pop". Das Darkside hat mit beiden Dämpfern Spaß gemacht - ich stehe einfach mehr auf die Coil Charakteristik. Stichwort: "Parkfräse / Bügelmaschine"


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

Bin ja bisher DB Air Cs gefahren.
Auch kleine Kammer, hatte aber eigentlich ziemlich oft Durchschläge. 
Naja mal sehen wie es mit dem Vivid so läuft  an sich mag ich es hinten am Parkbike auch eher plush, Pop kommt eh über Geschwindigkeit  bzw hab ich meistens eher Probleme nicht zu weit zu kommen als umgekehrt... 
Hab mal die 400er Feder riskiert(90-95kg), aber mir ist bewusst dass das bisschen die riskante Wahl war.
Aber ev muss ja später eh einen Titanfeder ran


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Februar 2016)

Also hab auch ne 400er bei gleichem Gewicht und ich höre schon öfter mal ein "Klonck!".


----------



## grey (16. Februar 2016)

Mir ist deshalb der ext arma ins Auge gesprungen, hat HBO was in dem Fall nix schlechtes sein kann.
Aber muss vernünftig bleiben,..


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Februar 2016)

Los! Mach schon!!!


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Mir ist deshalb der ext arma ins Auge gesprungen, hat HBO was in dem Fall nix schlechtes sein kann.
> Aber muss vernünftig bleiben,..


Das dachte ich mir eben mit dem Vivid... für einen 1100€ Dämpfer bin ich noch nicht bereit 
Wenn ich mir noch eine 450er Feder holen muss - auch nicht so schlimm...


----------



## grey (16. Februar 2016)

bin nur drübergestolpert weil everyday26 die arma v1 recht günstig "verschleudert", die haben aber wenn ich es recht verstanden hab, bei 222*70 das hbo/hbs/hbc nicht, aber deshalb hab ich dort mal herumgestöbert.

Macht halt eigentlich wohl keinen Sinn für mich den ccdb zu ersetzen, setup hat sicher noch potenzial und ich bin eher lascher geworden im Laufe der Saison und könnte den 3. L Spacer vermutlich sogar wegnehmen bzw. halbieren.  222*70er Dämpfer tauschen mit Freunden wär aber durchaus mal interessant, aber ich bräuchte eine 300er Feder und das schränkt dann auch wieder stark ein.
So gesehen warte ich besser einfach darauf was du berichtest.


----------



## ollinist (16. Februar 2016)

Du könntest auch auf eine Dual Rate Feder wechseln. 400/450
So ist es nochimmer fluffig im Beginning Stroke, aber progressiver am Ende.

http://www.lite-spring.com/#!dual-rate/c1acc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (16. Februar 2016)

1100€?  Never!!! Dafür gibt's 4-5 gute gebrauchte Dämpfer oder ein komplettes Bike.


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Februar 2016)

ollinist schrieb:


> Du könntest auch auf eine Dual Rate Feder wechseln. 400/450
> So ist es nochimmer fluffig im Beginning Stroke, aber progressiver am Ende.
> 
> http://www.lite-spring.com/#!dual-rate/c1acc


Wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt. Krass!


----------



## ollinist (16. Februar 2016)

Ich auch nicht bis vor kurzem. Sah es im MTBR Darkside Forum.
Bin stark am überlegen ob ich mir eine holen soll falls ich mit meiner 400er nicht zufrieden bin.


----------



## MalcolmX (16. Februar 2016)

Vergiss Dual Rate. 
Das funktioniert nur wenn die 400er Windungen auf Block gehen und das kann sich nicht gut anfühlen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Februar 2016)

vivid air funktioniert absolut klasse im Darkside ;-)
Den db air cs muss ich jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal einschicken obwohl ich nicht viel damit gefahren bin. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech damit aber der Vivid air spricht wirklich super an und ich mag es gerade beim Dämpfer wenn man nicht so übertrieben viele Einstellmöglichkeiten hat. Welcher Hobbyfahrer ist da schon wirklich feinfühlig genug...


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Den db air cs muss ich jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal einschicken obwohl ich nicht viel damit gefahren bin. Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Pech damit ...


 
Da bist du nicht der einzige. Die Variante ohne CS scheint weniger anfällig zu sein. Mein CS im Spitfire läuft irgendwie sehr rau und hat auf den ersten 5mm keine Dämpfung. Das ist scheinbar gewollt und soll das Losbrechmoment verringern. Aber das er so rau läuft gefällt mir garnicht. Der DB Air ohne CS den ich im Darkside fahre läuft hingegen sehr geschmeidig, obwohl der viel älter und stärker gebraucht ist. Vorher hatte ich die CS Variante im Darkside (warum macht Banshee das?) und musste den Dämpfer nach einigen Wochen (war also noch krachneu) einschicken, da er im Federweg stecken blieb (stuck down condition nennt sich der Shit). Der CS im Spitfire läuft zwar besser als der Float CTD, aber falls sich jd findet der gegen einen normalen DB Air ohne CS tauschen möchte muss ich nicht lange überlegen. Die kleinere Luftkammer passt zudem sowieso besser als die XV.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Februar 2016)

Das rau laufen und die fehlende Dämpfung am Anfang kann ich bestätigen. 
Den vivid werd ich auch mal mit etwas kleinerer Luftkammer testen denk das passt noch besser zumal ich die 40 momentan auch mit kleiner Luftkammer fahre. 
cs im Darkside ist wirklich schwachsinn...


----------



## grey (17. Februar 2016)

Nicht für mich, hatte bisher auch keine Probleme.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Nicht für mich, hatte bisher auch keine Probleme.


Wenn du im Stand den Dämpfer einfederst fühlt sich das nicht etwas rau an im Vergleich zu anderen Luftdämpfern? Ich Versuch es mal zu beschreiben. Bei anderen Luftdämpfern die ich bisher hatte (Float CTD, Monarch, DHX Air, DB Air ohne CS) ist beim einfedern keine Reibung spürbar. Die Kolben gleitet sanft in den Body. 
Beim DB Air CS hört es sich an als wäre der Dämpfer trockengelaufen und als ob Schmutz im inneren Reibung erzeugt. Gut möglich das dieser Zustand normal ist, aber ich habe halt keinen im Bekanntenkreis mit dem ich vergleichen könnte. Fühlt bzw hört sich dein Dämpfer auch so an? Evtl macht auch der Druck und die Einstellung da einen Unterschied?


----------



## grey (17. Februar 2016)

weniger im stand einfedern, mehr fahren.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin verliebt! Es ist so wunderschön!


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2016)

Tu da jetzt endlich die Pantone Gabel reinstecken
Ich muss es sehen!!!!
Feedback zum Dämpfer ist hier selbstverständlich willkommen


----------



## MSTRCHRS (17. Februar 2016)

Die Gabel ist in Graz und ich in Landshut  
Hab heute den Bernhard (everyday26.de) besucht, morgen und Samstag hab ich noch Termine hier in der Gegend, Sonntag geht es retour!
Teile liegen alle bereit... Mitte nächster Woche sollte es spätestens stehen


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

@MSTRCHRS Sieht geil aus. Auf dein Feedback vom Dämpfer bin ich gespannt. Ich glaube mir ist da was entgangen mit der "Pantone"-Gabel oder ich hab die Alzheimer.  Helf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Was für ne Gabel und welcher Farbton?

Edit: Boxxer hab ich jetzt gelesen. Aber zur Farbe hab ich nix gefunden. Hast die Brücken und das Casting in Wagenfarbe oder in dem Lime?


----------



## MSTRCHRS (17. Februar 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Decals sind Pantone 375 - Lime Green, das Blau ist Pantone 10248 - Metallic Blue.
> 
> Ich bau mit 26'' auf. Hab einen LRS EX721 auf Blaue Hope Pro2 Evo und einen e*13 LG1 auf rote Tune King/Kong. Werd beide mal einbauen und schauen was mir besser gefällt!
> ...
> ...





21XC12 schrieb:


> @MSTRCHRS Sieht geil aus. Auf dein Feedback vom Dämpfer bin ich gespannt. Ich glaube mir ist da was entgangen mit der "Pantone"-Gabel oder ich hab die Alzheimer.  Helf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Was für ne Gabel und welcher Farbton?


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

Ah jetzt hab ich's. Ne Boxxer in lime kommt sicher geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (17. Februar 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wenn du im Stand den Dämpfer einfederst fühlt sich das nicht etwas rau an im Vergleich zu anderen Luftdämpfern? Ich Versuch es mal zu beschreiben. Bei anderen Luftdämpfern die ich bisher hatte (Float CTD, Monarch, DHX Air, DB Air ohne CS) ist beim einfedern keine Reibung spürbar. Die Kolben gleitet sanft in den Body.
> Beim DB Air CS hört es sich an als wäre der Dämpfer trockengelaufen und als ob Schmutz im inneren Reibung erzeugt. Gut möglich das dieser Zustand normal ist, aber ich habe halt keinen im Bekanntenkreis mit dem ich vergleichen könnte. Fühlt bzw hört sich dein Dämpfer auch so an? Evtl macht auch der Druck und die Einstellung da einen Unterschied?


Das ist normal, und geht weg sobald du so 10 Mal eingefedert hast.


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

Das werde ich bei der nächsten Gelgenheit gleich mal testen.


----------



## Funghi (17. Februar 2016)

Sö, ma mein Darkside, eigentlich fast fertig so. Nur GoPro Fotos kann man sich wohl schenken  egal, hab nischt anderes


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2016)

Was ist das für ein schwarzes Getüddel am Sattelrohr - Gusset?


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

Schön mit der SC


----------



## Funghi (17. Februar 2016)

dit schwarze Getüddel ist Panzertape zwecks Schlepplift


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2016)

Funghi schrieb:


> dit schwarze Getüddel ist Panzertape zwecks Schlepplift


Na denn is jut...is genehmigt.
Dat Fröschlein auch


----------



## 21XC12 (17. Februar 2016)

Ein Stück vom alten Reifen mit zwei Kabelbinder sieht glaub ich eleganter aus


----------



## deralteser (17. Februar 2016)

Meine 3M Foilie ist noch eleganter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IkilledKenny (17. Februar 2016)

So wird meines jetzt erstmal gefahren ;-)


----------



## Funghi (17. Februar 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Meine 3M Foilie ist noch eleganter



Oh, dit is eigentlich ne gute Idee, vor allem hab ich davon noch wat über, danke ;p


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2016)

Passende Gabel fürs Darkside:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/737210-x-fusion-metric-hlr-mst-tuning-sehr-schon


----------



## MSTRCHRS (23. Februar 2016)

Sonntag gehts zum Probefahren nach Sopron, davor werd ich es noch abkleben.
Dämpfer ist beim Parkplatztest sagenhaft gut

Partliste:
Darkside L
Boxxer WC 2011
EXT Arma mit 400er Feder
Works -1,5°
Tune King MK, Kong auf e13 LG1 (VR 1. Generation, HR 2. Gen), Sapim CX Ray, Polyax Nippel
Saint 1x9 Antrieb mit Ultegra Kassette 11-28 
Mozzart Wog Kefü
Atlas Kurbel 170mm 36t No Name KB
SDG Sattelstützen/Sattel Kombo

vorerst: Giant Vorbau, Chromag FU40
sobald lieferbar: Joystick Vorbau, Joystick Analog Carbon


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2016)

Ist das ein GoPro oder Fisheye Pic? Sieht geil aus die Karre. Auch die Lime Boxxer passt cool. Ich glaube die aktuellen Decals der Boxxer in dem Blauton des Rahmens würden noch gut in dein Konzept passen. Auch so sieht's schon klasse aus. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## 21XC12 (23. Februar 2016)

@MSTRCHRS -> Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deralteser (23. Februar 2016)

Uhhhh @MSTRCHRS ....schick, schick 
Da brauche ich aber nochmal Detailbilder....


----------



## MSTRCHRS (23. Februar 2016)

Ist mit dem Fischauge fotografiert - meine Kamera ist leider hin drum hab ichs heut in der Arbeit nach dem Schrauben kurz mit der Cam vom Chef abgelichtet 
Pedale wollt ich die deity TMAC ausprobieren, die gibts auch in Grün, aber nachdem die Naben auch rot sind find ich passt das ganz gut.
Gabelaufkleber folgen auch noch, mal sehen wann ich dazu komme...

Detailbilder mach ich die Woche mal, wenn dann wirklich alles passt und es schön geputzt ist 

Danke für die Blumen fürs erste


----------



## harbourmastah (24. Februar 2016)

Glückwunsch!!
http://www.vitalmtb.com/community/MSTRCHRS,19507/setup,31253


----------



## MSTRCHRS (24. Februar 2016)

Danke!


----------



## MSTRCHRS (28. Februar 2016)

Heute erste Probefahrt gemacht. Die Karre ist sooooooooooooooooooooo schnell! 
Steuersatz knarzt noch ein bisschen, ansonsten alles top! 
Dämpfer macht einen guten Eindruck, fahre sehr viel HS Druckstufe, 400er Feder bei 75kg fahrfertig
Videomaterial zur untermalung sollte die nächsten Tage mal kommen


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. März 2016)

Bin auf das Videomaterial gespannt


----------



## harbourmastah (2. März 2016)

ja verdammt wo bleibt das video?!


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2016)

Er kommt vom Rad nicht mehr runter


----------



## MalcolmX (2. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Naja mal sehen wie es mit dem Vivid so läuft  an sich mag ich es hinten am Parkbike auch eher plush, Pop kommt eh über Geschwindigkeit  bzw hab ich meistens eher Probleme nicht zu weit zu kommen als umgekehrt...
> Hab mal die 400er Feder riskiert(90-95kg), aber mir ist bewusst dass das bisschen die riskante Wahl war.
> Aber ev muss ja später eh einen Titanfeder ran



Ok, die 400er Feder war nix... diese Woche sollte die 450er Feder kommen, denke das passt dann eher... nur falls noch jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich ist und sich fragt welche Feder passt...


----------



## deralteser (2. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ok, die 400er Feder war nix... diese Woche sollte die 450er Feder kommen, denke das passt dann eher... nur falls noch jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich ist und sich fragt welche Feder passt...


Liege im gleichen Bereich und fahre ne 450er. Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2016)

Hatte ne 400er und seit gestern auch ne 450er. Das die 400er doch zu weich ist hab ich erst gemerkt nachdem ich zwischenzeitlich zum Vergleich wieder auf Luft gewechselt war. Da war der Popp doch viel deutlicher spürbar. Der Luftdämpfer muss leider zum Service, weil er Luft verliert. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die 450er macht. Eine 500er würde mich auch mal noch interessieren.


----------



## toastbrot51 (2. März 2016)

Soo.. Ich hab's auch endlich mal geschafft mim zusammenbauen. Bilder folgen sobald mal wieder gutes Wetter ist, Regenbilder sind nicht sp schön   Hoffentlich komm ich am Wochenende dazu fahren zu gehen. Fährt noch jemand anders hier den Moto im Darkside und kann mir sein Setup sagen, damit ich nicht von null anfangen muss


----------



## feliks (2. März 2016)

Ich fahr den Moto auch. Hab leider erst einen Tag Oko machen können, und da aber noch nicht wirklich glücklich. Brauche auch  nur die 350er Feder


----------



## harbourmastah (2. März 2016)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Ok, die 400er Feder war nix... diese Woche sollte die 450er Feder kommen, denke das passt dann eher... nur falls noch jemand in dem Gewichtsbereich ist und sich fragt welche Feder passt...


watt,450er feder bei 90-95kg.......also ich fahr ne 450er mit 75-80kg incl.Ausrüstung...vielleicht doch lieber ne 500er gleich??!??


----------



## grey (2. März 2016)

Das ist aber auch schon ein ganzes eck über dem was zB. beim tftuned springcalc rauskommt, spannend.


----------



## 21XC12 (2. März 2016)

Falls jed ne 400er RockShox brauch meine is im Markt. Auch gerne zum Tausch gegen ne 500er. Will's einfach mal testen ...


----------



## FireGuy (2. März 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch schon ein ganzes eck über dem was zB. beim tftuned springcalc rauskommt, spannend.



sollte ich meine 400lbs Stendec Feder doch nicht verramschen?  
könnten 400lbs ja genau passen für mich


----------



## harbourmastah (3. März 2016)

grey schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch schon ein ganzes eck über dem was zB. beim tftuned springcalc rauskommt, spannend.



habe 20%Sag knapp und es ist mir bisher auch nicht zu straff, evtl. ändert sich das noch.....bisher konnte ich nur in Schube damit fahren!


----------



## MSTRCHRS (3. März 2016)

War die Kamera vom Kumpel und er hat mir die Videos noch nicht gegeben! Kommt noch 

Ich finde die 400er bei 75kg incl Ausrüstung recht weich. Fürs ballern ziemlich passend, aber fürn Bikepark werd ich mir noch eine härtere holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (3. März 2016)

Naja bei 25/Feder kann man ja testen


----------



## 21XC12 (3. März 2016)

Ich bin echt etwas verwirrt, da mir Keith bei meinem Gewicht (~90kg incl Ausrüstung) eine 400er Feder ans Herz gelegt hat und ich das bisher auch immer als ganz passend empfunden habe. 
Liegt wohl an mangelnder Erfahrung. Seit ich den Cane Creek mit der normalen Aircan gefahren bin kommt mir die 400er zu weich vor. Am Wochenende fahre ich mal die 450er. Bin mir aber vom proberollen schon relativ sicher das mir die 450er eher passt wie die 400er. Ich glaube ich bin immernoch in der Selbstfindungsphase was die Fahrwerksabstimmung betrifft.

Mal etwas OT zum Fahrwerk. Einige Leute die ich kenne fahren ihr Fahrwerk eher soft. Man könnte meinen deren Motto lautet "So soft wie möglich, so hart wie grade nötig!".  Ich war mit meinem Setup immer eher die Ausnahme. "Viel zu hart ..." usw. musste ich mir immer anhören. Ich dachte immer die Leute liegen richtig und mein Setup ist zu hart. Hab dann auch immer versucht das Fahrwerk softer zu fahren. War damit nie wirklich warm geworden. Mittlerweile bin ich ganz von dem soft-Setup weg und bewege mich mehr und mehr zum strafferen Setup zurück. Kein abtauchen, mehr Popp, mehr Feedback, mehr Reserven, fordert einen aktiveren Fahrstil, ..., also eigentlich kann ich dem ganzen nur Positives abgewinnen. Jetzt denke ich sogar das ein zu weiches Setup eher hinderlich für die Entwicklung ist. Ist wohl wirklich ganz individuell und unterschiedlich wie Leute ihr Fahrwerk abstimmen. Hat jemand da vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?

Mich würde mal noch interessieren wieviel Luft ihr bei welchem Gewicht im CC drin habt. Ich hab so 160psi bei meinen 90kg.


----------



## FireGuy (3. März 2016)

Fahrwerk Setup ist so und so Alientechnoligie.  Der eine wills so, der andere so, verstehen wird mans nie 

Ich mag ein tendenziell weiches Heck, wobei mir ein falsch eingestellter Dämpfer eher egal ist, soland er nicht kickt. Das kommt vom hardtail fahren. Für den Rücken ist nur wichtig dass irgendwas nachgibt da hinten 
100psi hab ich hinten

Gabel fahre ich dafür für mein Gewicht (67kg nackt) richtig hart im vergleich zu Kollegen. Bei der Boxxer ist mir die rote Feder gerade straff genug (und sogar die habe ich öfters durchgeschlagen)

Ich hasse einfach diese versifften, absackenden Gabeln. Wenn ich da manche Bikes im Park sehe, die mit 50% Sag vorne herumrollen sobald nur ein bissal Gewicht auf der Front ist   brrrr


----------



## grey (3. März 2016)

Kann man nicht so über den kamm scheren, immerhin kann man auch sagen, ein strafferes Fahrwerk kannst mehr prügeln ohne Gedanken an saubere Linie/fahrweise zu verschwenden. Solang man es aushält zumindest..
Hinten darfs bei mir ruhig etwas weicher sein solang ich nicht absaufe in absprüngen und Kompressionen, vorne eher straffer solang ich nicht Traktion verlier oder das rad zu unausgewogen wird. (aber definitiv weicher vorne als fireguy!)
Luftdruck weiß ich gar nicht so genau derzeit, darkside ist im Winterschlaf, werden aber ca. 85 PSI sein bei der kleinen Luftkammer und 3L. (So ca. 20-21mm sag bei meinen 60+5kg)
Straffer (90-100 PSI) am heck hat bei mir anfangs gar nicht funktioniert, viel zu wenig Traktion und nervös. Hab in der Richtung kein passendes setup gefunden.

Geschmackssache, solange es einem taugt..


----------



## MalcolmX (4. März 2016)

Ich mag gern etwas mehr SAG aber viel Druckstufe. Fahre am Heck schon meistens so 35% SAG, Gabel vorne auch eher weiche Feder (fahre die mittlere von RS bei 90-95kg!!) aber ziemlich straffer Shimstack, taucht kaum weg beim anbremsen etc.


----------



## harbourmastah (4. März 2016)

Ob Gabel straff oder eher soft abgestimmt ist , ist wie beim Dämpfer Geschmackssache und bei jedem etwas anders....HAUPTSACHE für mich ist das beide Sensibel ansprechen um die kleinen Schläge wegzupuffern und nicht durchrauschen bei harten schlägen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (4. März 2016)

Ja, da Empfehlungen abzugeben, macht echt nicht allzuviel Sinn


----------



## MSTRCHRS (6. März 2016)

War heute wieder eine runde drehen! Es macht so viel Spaß 
Leider sehr viele Wanderer unterwegs - auf dem Berg ist Radlfahren eher kritisch, drum immer extra früh gebremst.






Die anderen Videos bekomm ich hoffentlich morgen


----------



## xeitto (7. März 2016)

Falls jmd. sein Darkside in L loswerden möchte, darf er mich gerne mal kontaktieren


----------



## 21XC12 (8. März 2016)

Hab auch noch 'nen kurzen Clip von heute. Mehr als Hometrack is zZt nicht drin. Macht aber trzd immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Pure_Power (14. März 2016)

Neue Gabel + modifizierter LRS (neue Felgen + Speichen), jetzt 15,12 kg.

Was zeitnah noch kommt:
-Syntace High35 Carbon Lenker
-Hope V4 Bremse
-Vermutlich längerer Megaforce2 Vorbau, mal 40 und 50mm testen...
-Gabel Decals
-Slapper Tape
-Fox-Einstellknöpfe/Käppchen werden noch schwarz eloxiert.

Was evtl. noch passiert:
Wenn an das Legend eine SixC Kurbel kommt, wandert die X0 DH mit absoluteBLACK 36T + Reset Lager ins Darkside.


----------



## 21XC12 (14. März 2016)

Geiles Bike!!


----------



## MalcolmX (15. März 2016)

Sind das Reifen mit DH-Karkasse?
Krasses Gewicht...


----------



## grey (15. März 2016)

Supergravity+xxlight Schläuche.


----------



## ollinist (15. März 2016)

@Pure_Power, wie kommst du mit der Hans Dampf/Magic Mary klar? reicht der Grip am Hinterreifen im Park?


----------



## harbourmastah (15. März 2016)

wie oft musst du schlauch wechseln , für DH doch eigentlich total ungeeignet oder nur auf brechsandpisten unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pure_Power (15. März 2016)

Ich komme mit HD/MM gut klar! Viele fahren ja sogar den RR am HR. Früher bin ich auch gerne Wicked Will und Muddy Mary gefahren. Solange es nicht zu feucht wird passt mir die Kombo. Der HD rollt gut ab.  Wenn ich Reifen wechsele weil es mir zu matschig ist, kommt zumeist vorne und hinten DD drauf. Ich bevorzuge Naturpisten, gerne steil, vorblockt und technisch! Gerne schnell und weit aber nicht so gerne hoch und weit. Diese Bikepark Rollercoaster Strecken finde ich total ätzend! (z.B. Les Gets oder der neue Snakerun am Supermorzine)
Ich hatte in den 2 Wochen PDS 2015 2 Platten, einmal VR und einmal HR. Ich fahre i.d.R. 1,9-2,1 Bar. Bis 2013 war ich ja auch noch auf dem Faltreifen / FR Trip. Da hatte ich in 14 Tagen PDS über 25 Platten (hatte einen 50er Sack Schwalbe SV13 dabei). Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn man einen Durchschlag + Platten hat, ist es egal ob SV13, SV13F, SV14 oder SV14A.


----------



## ollinist (15. März 2016)

hört sich gut an, wollte mal was anderes als Maxxis ausprobieren.
Werde dann wohl auch auf HD/MM gehen, mit ProCore.


----------



## Pure_Power (15. März 2016)

Ich persönlich kann für mich keinen Mehrwert durch ProCore ausmachen. Ich bin es schon gefahren und ich finde es fühlt sich komisch (guter Grip aber total schwammig!) an mit 1-1,5 Bar zu fahren. Hatte ständig das Gefühl, Mensch du hast nen Platten. Das Mehrgewicht ist ja auch nicht ohne.


----------



## toastbrot51 (20. März 2016)

So, ich hatte gestern auch das erste Mal Gelegenheit das Darkside richtig auszuführen. Ich muss sagen, obwohl das Setup noch nicht gepasst hat und ich noch härtere Federn in Gabel und Dämpfer brauche, fährt es sich echt genial! Ich vermisse trotz dem Plus an Federweg gegenüber meinem alten Rad keinen Pop, bei Sprüngen kann man gut abziehen und trotzdem bügelt es einiges weg. in der mittleren Dropout-Einstellung ist es trotzdem noch verspielt, wobei es schon etwas schwerer aufs Hinterrad geht als mein altes Rad. Ich glaub ich probier nochmal die steilere Einstellung, das sollte in Kombination mit komplett ausgezogener DC schön kurze Kettenstreben trotz angenehm flachem Lenkwinkel geben. Kurzum... ich bin verliebt 
PS: Ich hab gestern in Osternohe noch ein anderes Darkside gesehen, allerdings mit Singlecrown und im '14er Orange. War jemand hier gestern auch da?


----------



## harbourmastah (21. März 2016)

oh man ich will auch endlich wieder , bike ready und new gear , scheiß verletzung!!!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2016)

Kenn ich ... letzte Saison gleich zweimal das Schlüsselbein zerlegt. Gute Besserung!


----------



## harbourmastah (21. März 2016)

Darkside babe!!!!!


----------



## deralteser (21. März 2016)

@harbourmastah 
Perfektes Einsatzgebiet für das bike. (M)ein Traum. Auf hiesigen Trails ist eigentlich jedes bike >Rune kompletter Irrsinn, aber trotzdem ists geil, sowas zu haben. In entsprechenden Bikeparks siehts natürlich schon wieder etwas anders aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2016)

Naja, es braucht keine huge Jumps um mit dem Darkside Spaß zu haben. Auf dem sprunglastigen Hometrail ist es doch goldrichtig. Es ist anders als das Rune von der Geometrie. Das Darkside ist durch die Dropouts, die Option 26 oder 27,5 Zoll, die Option einen kürzeren Dämpfer zu fahren und die Option SC oder DC derart vielfältig das grenzt wirklich an Irrsinn. Je nach Aufbau passt es dann schon. Beim Legend ist das schon was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (21. März 2016)

kurzum das geilste bike der welt!


----------



## 21XC12 (21. März 2016)

Jo das wird nie langweilig.


----------



## deralteser (21. März 2016)

Ich bin bei meinem Darkside mittlerweile bei einem Aufbau angekommen, der das Einsatzgebiet meiner Meinung nach eher Richtung Bikepark definiert. NATÜRLICH hat man mit dem bike in Verbindung mit einer DC und 180mm am Heck auch auf dem hometrail Spaß, das steht außer Frage. Wie gesagt:


deralteser schrieb:


> (...) aber trotzdem ists geil, sowas zu haben (...)


----------



## deralteser (21. März 2016)

Zudem ist das Fahrwerk ganz gut für meine mittlerweile auch etwas älter gewordenen Knochen  - ausserdem stehe ich nicht auf die absoluten Race - Geometrien. Have Fun!


----------



## ollinist (27. März 2016)

Pedale von der Stadtschlampe Fraumontiert und dann ne runde bergab zum einstellen gefahren. Ich bin verliebt


----------



## MSTRCHRS (2. April 2016)

Heute nach ausführlichem Geballer am Schöckl mal erste Worte zum Dämpfer:
Sagenhaft! Mit mittelmäßig griffigen Pedalen und ziemlich kaputten 5.10 so gut wie keine Probleme bei Highspeed und groben Schlägen auf den Pedalen zu bleiben. 
Die Gabel bockt leider noch ein bisschen, abgesehen davon ist der Hobel bis jetzt sorglos und bereitet mir großen Spaß 

Hatte die GoPro zwar dabei, war aber zu faul sie auch auf den Helm zu stecken. Nächste Woche bin ich aber sicher nochmal oben und filme vielleicht mal einen Run.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (6. April 2016)

hab mal bessere Bilder gemacht, zwar immer noch mit gopro aber immerhin mit Sonne 
Würd das Darkside gern ma mit DC probieren, bin mir aber noch unschlüssig ob des so gut passt :/


----------



## harbourmastah (6. April 2016)

passt definitiv , nimmt Dir allerdings ein wenig bewegungspielraum, dafür hast du 2cm mehr sicherheit!!


----------



## MSTRCHRS (6. April 2016)

Heute ballern gewesen! Jetzt war ich 4 mal fahren und hab schon ein bisschen Angst, weil das Rad immer mehr will! So geil die Karre, absolut richtige Entscheidung es zu kaufen...
Hab mir nur leider in die Felge vorne eine Mega Delle reingefahren :/





War schon der 5te von 6 Runs, deswegen ein paar Pausen.


----------



## 21XC12 (6. April 2016)

@MSTRCHRS Ihr habt aber geile lange Abfahrten bei euch. Von sowas kann ich nur träumen. Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## MSTRCHRS (6. April 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @MSTRCHRS Ihr habt aber geile lange Abfahrten bei euch. Von sowas kann ich nur träumen. Woher kommst du denn?


Das ist am Schöckl bei Graz in Österreich! Ich wohne aktuell da. 
Ist ein ganz cooler Berg zum trainieren, den ganzen Winter offen, aber leider nur 2 Strecken die beide hart sind, also nix mit mal einer entspannten Runde Flowtrail


----------



## harbourmastah (7. April 2016)

zum Video: BRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!  nice one!!!

ich werde kommendes wochenende auch endlich meine erste fahrt für diese Saison machen mit neuen Bremsen und noch 1-2 veränderungen zur letzten saison. Kann es kaum erwarten !


----------



## RoastRider (12. April 2016)

Fahrt ihr eure Darksides tubeless oder mit Schlauch. Denke immer noch altmodisch, das sowas wie tubeless beim Freeriden neumodischer Schnickschnack ist. Oder ist jemand begeistert von seinem tubeless Aufbau? Vielen Dank und Gruß. 

PS nächstes WE wird alles zusammengebaut, was schon da ist. Zur Not werden erstmal die Laufräder aus dem Hardtail eingespannt.


----------



## ollinist (12. April 2016)

Ich fahr es jetzt mit ProCore und bin begeistert. Hinten 1.7 und vorne 1.5 bar..
Vorher bin ich immer tubeless gefahren und hatte oft mit Burping zu kämpfen.
Das scheint jetzt der Vergangenheit anzugehören.


----------



## harbourmastah (12. April 2016)

tubeless hab ich auch 1saison getestet und war überhaupt nicht zufrieden, abgesehen vom burping, hält die luft auch dauerhaft nicht. Vom ärger beim Reifenwechsel mit milch etc.mal ab! Ich fahre hinten DH Karkasse und vorne normal + Schlauch  und hatte seither keine einzige Panne mehr (holzklopf)!
Procore ist mir einfach noch zu teuer !!


----------



## 21XC12 (12. April 2016)

Also ich fahre meine Hope Tech DH tubeless. Vorne Maxxis DHF mit DH Casing und hinten einen DHR II mit EXO (keine TR Version). Vorne 1,7 und hinten 1,9. Keine Probleme bisher. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich hauptsächlich auf Freeridestrecken fahre.

Hier mal noch was zum schmunzeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (13. April 2016)

Da ich heute Abend Zeit habe und ungeduldig werde, bis die letzten Teile da sind, fange ich heute mal mit den ersten Teilen an.
Da ich zu bequem für einen eigenen Aufbauthread bin, mache ich einfach nur ein Fotoalbum.
Bilder werden in gewissen abständen hochgeladen. Wen es interessiert, hier der Link:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/80119

Ich wünsch euch genausoviel Spaß dabei, wie mir. 

Edith: Die ersten Bilder sind drin


----------



## MSTRCHRS (14. April 2016)

ich fahr schlauch! 1,9 vr 2,1hr mit den DH Reifen


----------



## RoastRider (15. April 2016)

WIP


----------



## harbourmastah (16. April 2016)

fahrwerk is killer,hab gestern beim kollegen selbige getestet und war wirklich beeindruckt! Er hat auch den X2,meint aber der DB war besser!

btw. falls zufällig jemand nen CC DB über hat ,gebt bescheid!


----------



## Bacon-Bub (16. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen! Bin kurz davor auch endlich zuzuschlagen und bin bei der Dämpferwahl noch unsicher. Wiege fahrfertig nur etwa 65kg und fahre gerne sprunglastige Trails. CCDB Air, Vivid Air oder doch lieber Coil? Würde mit einer Boxxer Coil kombiniert werden. Vielen Dank für ein paar Meiniungen!


----------



## 21XC12 (16. April 2016)

Schwer! Das is wohl persönliches Empfinden. Hab einen DB Air CS XV, einen Vivid Coil und einen DB Air ohne CS/XV getestet. Bis jetzt hat letzteres wegen dem Pop am besten gefallen. Würde den Coil gerne mal noch mit ner härteren Feder testen. Wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!!!


----------



## Bacon-Bub (16. April 2016)

Ha, na vielen Dank  nein wirklich... ich weiß dass es da auch einfach um persönliches Empfinden geht. Beim DB Air CS, könnte man da eigentlich den Switch so nutzen dass man ihn für Jump und Flowtrails aktiviert und wenn man ihn deaktiviert für eher DH-lastige Abfahrten abstimmt? Nur so ne Idee...


----------



## grey (16. April 2016)

machen kannst natürlich alles, gerade das ist bei ccdb cs aber recht sinnfrei.
LSR und LSC wird zugeknallt mit dem CS, mit zugeknallter LSR bergab fahren ist mässig sinnvoll.

stattdessen lieber den inbus nehmen und lsc/hsc zumachen aber den rebound auf einem vernünftigen niveau lassen.

edit: ich glaub, der vivid air is eine gute wahl weil er ootb wohl etwas progressiver ist als der ccdb.
CCDB CS fahr ich selber auch, bin auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings hab ich die normale (kleine) Luftkammer nachgerüstet und die XV rausgeworfen.


----------



## Bacon-Bub (16. April 2016)

Danke schon mal! Bei Vivid dann Tune M/M? Ach so und Hub sind 70mm, oder? Edit: evtl kaufe ich den Rahmen mit BD Air CS und teste erst mal. Verkaufen kann man ja immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacon-Bub (18. April 2016)

Eine Frage noch... braucht man für eine 200mm Bremsscheibe tatsächlich einen IS60 Adapter? Das ist ja schon ein großes hässliches Ding


----------



## RoastRider (18. April 2016)

Bacon-Bub schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch... braucht man für eine 200mm Bremsscheibe tatsächlich einen IS60 Adapter? Das ist ja schon ein großes hässliches Ding


Sieht wohl so aus.


----------



## grey (18. April 2016)

wenn ich mich nicht irre, den:
 I-SMMAR203PSA  https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/

Ich fahr hinten eine 180er scheibe, mir fällt kein einziger Grund ein, eine 200er zu nehmen, schon gar nicht bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## Bacon-Bub (18. April 2016)

Danke euch! Naja ich habe halt eine 200mm Avid Scheibe und warum eine neue kaufen


----------



## harbourmastah (25. April 2016)

endlich endlich endlich konnte ich nach halbjähriger zwangspause am wochenende auch endlich mein DS mit neuer Bremse und frischen Gabelservice auch mal endlich in Thale testen----fazit: einfach nur geil,geht echt nach vorne das teil!


----------



## FireGuy (25. April 2016)

geilomat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2016)

@harbourmastah
Anhang anzeigen 487252
Huge!!!


----------



## harbourmastah (25. April 2016)

sieht krasser aus als es ist!


----------



## DAKAY (25. April 2016)

Kenne ich von meinen Bildern immer nur andersherum


----------



## harbourmastah (25. April 2016)

so ist aber eindeutig besser sagt der  kameramann!


----------



## 21XC12 (25. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Kenne ich von meinen Bildern immer nur andersherum


+1


----------



## srsly (26. April 2016)

@harbourmastah Sehr geil  
Das war jetzt aber nicht zufällig am Samstag, oder?


----------



## harbourmastah (26. April 2016)

doch doch
warst du auch da?

edit:

ach du warst das mädel mit dem grünen legend?? 
Ich war beeindruckt wie du den Zielsprung abgeflogen bist, not too bad girl!!


----------



## srsly (26. April 2016)

Eh jup, hier im Süden war das Wetter zu schlecht 
Dann hab ich dich gesehen, warst ja auch einer der wenigen, die's über den Zielsprung geschafft haben


----------



## harbourmastah (26. April 2016)

mag sein ja 
alles klar! Woher kommst du denn?? Fährst du Rennen oder nur hobby?  Beim nächsten mal weiß ich bescheid wenn du mal wieder hier bist und ich dich sehe, dann sag ich mal persönlich mal hallo!


----------



## srsly (26. April 2016)

Joah, lass das mal machen. Weiss nur noch nicht, wann ich das nächste Mal dort bin, sind halt doch 3 Std. mitm Auto von Tirschenreuth aus, aber ist ne echt cool Strecke  ... und nur hobby, für Rennen bin ich zu faul xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2016)

@harbourmastah 

Sieht echt amtlich aus der Sprung von der Position aus  Der macht aber auch echt Spaß  

Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch noch mal nach Thale kommen, dann melde ich mich vorher bei dir an


----------



## harbourmastah (26. April 2016)




----------



## harbourmastah (26. April 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @harbourmastah
> 
> Sieht echt amtlich aus der Sprung von der Position aus  Der macht aber auch echt Spaß
> 
> Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch noch mal nach Thale kommen, dann melde ich mich vorher bei dir an




tu das ruhig!


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2016)

Eloxal-Overkill  

Man hätte wenigstens versuchen können fast-identische grün Töne zu verbauen


----------



## harbourmastah (26. April 2016)

find die emerald versaut es halt, das drecksding passt einfach in kein rad anständig rein. zu dick ,zu grün ,zu schwer und ne beschissene perfomance!


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2016)

Selbst in schwarz gefällt mir persönlich die DVO nicht


----------



## san_andreas (26. April 2016)

Und in strahlender Scheußlichkeit gallopiert Spank vorneweg.


----------



## DAKAY (26. April 2016)

srsly schrieb:


> Eh jup, hier im Süden war das Wetter zu schlecht
> Dann hab ich dich gesehen, warst ja auch einer der wenigen, die's über den Zielsprung geschafft haben



Hat jemand von euch mal n Foto von dem Zielsprung?


----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2016)

Noch nie ein sooo ätzendes DS gesehen. Pedale und Kettenblatt sind abscheulich grün, so dass es mal garnicht zum emeraldgrün passt. Pfui!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (26. April 2016)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal n Foto von dem Zielsprung?


----------



## DAKAY (26. April 2016)

Danke


----------



## Hatschipuh (26. April 2016)

Hier mal mein Darkside:





Fährt sich einfach großartig! Bin schon sehr gespannt, wie es sich im Park schlägt 

Getauscht wird demnächst noch die Kurbel und evtl. die Gabel gegen eine aktuelle Fox 36 Float.


----------



## FireGuy (27. April 2016)

was is jetzt mit den vivid coil menschen. Gibts schon Erfahrungen wie das tut und welcher tune sinnvoll is?


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. Mai 2016)

Hier mal meine Banshee


















MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## toastbrot51 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich hab's am Wochenende auch endlich mal geschafft ein ordentliches Bild von meinem Darkside zu machen 
Edit: ich bin zu blöd des Bild einzubinden... 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2004082?in=set


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## toastbrot51 (10. Mai 2016)

Merci San Andreas


----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2016)

Bitte, gerne !


----------



## MSTRCHRS (13. Mai 2016)

Heut meinen neuen Lenker montiert und mal gewogen.
Ich komm auf 16,7 kg bei Größe L, find ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.
Detailbilder folgen am Sonntag!


----------



## 21XC12 (14. Mai 2016)

Also meins hat aktuell so geschätzt 20kg


----------



## RoastRider (14. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 493424 Also meins hat aktuell so geschätzt 20kg


Und die neue 2017er Farbe: seethru-brown


----------



## MSTRCHRS (16. Mai 2016)

Bisschen was verändert:
Leider ist der Joystick Vorbau nicht lieferbar, hab jetzt übergangsweise einen anderen, damit ich den neuen Lenker fahren kann. Vorderrad kaputt gefahren, nach 4 Jahren mal ne neue Felge gegönnt. Bremsen hab ich die Guide Ultimate zum ausprobieren drauf. Pedale sind auch frisch.


----------



## Sushi1976 (16. Mai 2016)

Schönes Darkside . Probier mal über Komking den Joystick Vorbau zu ordern. Ich hab mir meinen dort vor ca. 3 Monaten gekauft, war nach 3 Tagen da. 
Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tobi25 (16. Mai 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


>


Die Farbe sieht auf Fotos einfach genial aus, schade das Bernhard keinen Rahmen in der Farbe auf dem Dirtmasters dabei hatte, hätte ich gerne mal Live gesehen.
Fährt hier eigentlich einer der Darkside Fahrer mit einem L Rahmen ab und zu in Winterberg und würde mich mal Probe rollen lassen? Ich überlege schon eine Weile mein TR450 durch ein Darkside zu ersetzen, bin mir aber wegen dem Verhältnis von Reach zu Kettenstrebenlänge immer noch ein wenig unsicher.


----------



## RoastRider (17. Mai 2016)

@tobi25 



 

triffts ganz gut. Weitere Bilder vom Rahmen in meiner Galerie. Typisch Bansheefarben, schwierig auf Bildern einzufangen.

Wenn der Aufbau fertig ist (Naben stecken noch im Zoll) gibts weitere Bilder und ein Ausflug Juni/Juli nach Wibe ist auch geplant. Wenn es aber nur um das Fahrverhalten geht, ist vllt. jemand schon vorher mal mit seinem DS in Wibe.

Gibt glaube ich auch 1-2 Fahrer die vom TR450 kommen. Die können vllt. was dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (17. Mai 2016)

@MSTRCHRS Wie macht sich der EXT Arma im Darkside?


----------



## MSTRCHRS (17. Mai 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> @MSTRCHRS Wie macht sich der EXT Arma im Darkside?


Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Hab ihn jetzt am Geisskopf mal etwas genauer abgestimmt, jetzt passt wirklich alles. Gegenhalt in den Kurven Top, HSC genau so straff dass ich nicht von den Pedalen geschlagen werde, Endprogression bis jetzt für gut empfunden. Super sensibel ist er natürlich auch.
Er hat so ein charakteristisches Geräusch, wie man das von Manitou oder BOS Dämpfern kennt und klickt immer beim einfedern. Scheint aber normal zu sein, hab nachgefragt. Wenn man sich ans Klicken gewöhnen kann (so schlimm ist es nicht, während der Fahrt nicht hörbar) is das Teil echt gut.


----------



## 21XC12 (19. Mai 2016)

Laco Blanco


----------



## grey (19. Mai 2016)

Hi,

gespecct ist das DS mit 40x8 bushing, die 5tlg. Fox gibt es aber "nur" in 39,88, ich vermute mal es passt aber wär dennoch interessant zu wissen was die fox im DS Fahrer hinten für bushings fahren.


----------



## deralteser (21. Mai 2016)

@tobi25
Ich komme auch von einem TR450.
Das TR war für mich eine wahnsinns Bügelmaschine. Das Teil läuft wie auf Schienen, frisst jeden Untergrund und hat trotzdem noch einen guten Pop. Letztlich hat mich das Darkside aber mit seinem längeren Reach und eben seiner Verspieltheit sowie Flexibilität in den Aufbauvariationen überzeugt. Einmal auf das Darkside gestiegen muss ich leider sagen, das mir das TR450 in Large viel zu kurz war. Mir gefallen ganz klar die längeren Reachwerte. Verglichen mit dem TR450 hatte ich von Anfang an NIE das Gefühl, das irgendwas nicht passt. Das gleiche Feedback hat mir jeder gegeben, der das bike mal probegefahren ist: Draufsetzen und BALLERN!
Vor den kurzen Streben musste auch keine Angst haben 
Trotz der Verspieltheit und der Definition in Richtung Parkbike lässt es sich mit dem Darkside übelst DHs runterbrennen. Der limitierende Faktor ist ausschließlich der Fahrer. Der Unterschied im Federweg ist mir ebenso nicht aufgefallen. Das TR450 ist ein richtig schönes bike, mir aber schlichtweg zu kurz. Evtl. würde ein TR500 in XL besser passen. Aber nun bin ich halt mit allen bikes komplett auf Banshee....und das bleibt erstmal so


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Mai 2016)




----------



## deralteser (21. Mai 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


>


Wat is?


----------



## tobi25 (22. Mai 2016)

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.


deralteser schrieb:


> @tobi25
> Ich komme auch von einem TR450.
> Das TR war für mich eine wahnsinns Bügelmaschine. Das Teil läuft wie auf Schienen, frisst jeden Untergrund und hat trotzdem noch einen guten Pop. Letztlich hat mich das Darkside aber mit seinem längeren Reach und eben seiner Verspieltheit sowie Flexibilität in den Aufbauvariationen überzeugt. Einmal auf das Darkside gestiegen muss ich leider sagen, das mir das TR450 in Large viel zu kurz war. Mir gefallen ganz klar die längeren Reachwerte. Verglichen mit dem TR450 hatte ich von Anfang an NIE das Gefühl, das irgendwas nicht passt. Das gleiche Feedback hat mir jeder gegeben, der das bike mal probegefahren ist: Draufsetzen und BALLERN!
> Vor den kurzen Streben musste auch keine Angst haben
> Trotz der Verspieltheit und der Definition in Richtung Parkbike lässt es sich mit dem Darkside übelst DHs runterbrennen. Der limitierende Faktor ist ausschließlich der Fahrer. Der Unterschied im Federweg ist mir ebenso nicht aufgefallen. Das TR450 ist ein richtig schönes bike, mir aber schlichtweg zu kurz. Evtl. würde ein TR500 in XL besser passen. Aber nun bin ich halt mit allen bikes komplett auf Banshee....und das bleibt erstmal so


Das hört sich schon sehr vielversprechend an.


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

Die dunkle Seite war schon immer attraktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (22. Mai 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Wat is?


 
Na der -Smiley war auf deinen ursprünglichen Post bezogen. Da stand nichts außer diesem Zitat. ->



tobi25 schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon eine Weile mein TR450 durch ein Darkside zu ersetzen, bin mir aber wegen dem Verhältnis von Reach zu Kettenstrebenlänge immer noch ein wenig unsicher.


 
Ich wollte damit meinen Schockzustand zum Ausdruck bringen. Wie kann man sich bei der dunklen Seite nicht sicher sein.


----------



## deralteser (22. Mai 2016)

stimmt....
Da warst Du mit dem Lesen schneller als ich mit dem Schreiben


----------



## sternschnupper (25. Mai 2016)

Frage an die vivid Air Fahrer: wieviele volume Spacer soll man da verbauen?


----------



## 21XC12 (25. Mai 2016)

Vermutlich alle ... Ich fahre auf Empfehlung vieler User ne kleine Luftkammer beim CCDB Air. Zuvor bin ich eine XV gefahren. Hab also den direkten Vergleich und die kleine Kammer funktioniert besser. Sollte beim Vivid ähnlich sein. So meine Vermutung. 

War mir garnicht bewusst das es beim Vivid auch Volumespacer gibt. Interessant ...


----------



## harbourmastah (25. Mai 2016)

und ich dachte genau umgekehrt.....große kammer funzt besser als die kleine...hmmmmm jetzt bin ich verwirrt.....möchte mir nämlich auch nochmal einen zulegen!

edit: jemand zufällig einen günstig abzugeben!?


----------



## grey (25. Mai 2016)

Wär möglich, ich werd bald den dhx2 da haben zum testen, wenn er taugt darf er bleiben, dann würde ich den ccdb abgeben.
Hat leider paar leichte Kratzer am Kolben, sifft aber nicht und funkt problemlos, dafür wär die kleine Luftkammer dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (25. Mai 2016)

gib bescheid!


----------



## sternschnupper (25. Mai 2016)

das wissen viele nicht, interessanterweise. steht auch glaub ich nicht im Manual, dass es welche gibt. und sie heißen auch bisschen komisch, offiziell. progression rings, oder so. jedenfalls nicht volume spacer, wie man erwarten würde.


----------



## sternschnupper (25. Mai 2016)

'bottomless rings' wars.


----------



## IkilledKenny (25. Mai 2016)

Fahr den vivid air so wie er ausgeliefert wurde das funktioniert super bin aber auch n Fliegengewicht.


----------



## harbourmastah (27. Mai 2016)

wer weiß welchen tune man für nen vivid air benötigt im DS??Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## sternschnupper (27. Mai 2016)

ich hab den M/M tune. funzt gut, und irgendwo hat mal wer geschrieben, dass der von Keith (chefdesigner bei Banshee) auch so empfohlen wird. ich glaub, es war sogar in diesem thread


----------



## Deef (27. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand fürs Darkside die genaue Herstellerbezeichnung der Shimano Adapter für 203er Scheiben durchgeben? Am besten auch für ne Boxxer gleich mit  

Danke schonmal


----------



## grey (27. Mai 2016)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p6638/
I-SMMAR203PSA

kA auf die schnelle welche PM aufnahme deine boxxer hat.


----------



## Deef (27. Mai 2016)

Danke Grey. Das hilft mir erstmal weiter, rufe dann bei bc an und frage die mal eben.


----------



## grey (27. Mai 2016)

Find doch einfach heraus welche pm Aufnahme deine Boxxer hat (also direkt pm6 (160) 7 (180) oder 8 (203)), welchen pm-pm adapter du brauchst, ergibt sich daraus und aus der gewünschten Scheibengröße.
Ist ja nicht gerade rocket-science, wenn man es ein mal überrissen hat,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (27. Mai 2016)

26" Boxxer haben PM6	- Herstellernummer: I-SMMAF203PPA

27,5" Boxxer PM8  - brauchst keinen Adapter


----------



## MSTRCHRS (1. Juni 2016)

War vor kurzem Fotos machen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/80881

Außerdem am Wochenende mein erstes Rennen mit dem DS gefahren... 6ter Platz, 4 zehntel haben auf den 3ten gefehlt


----------



## harbourmastah (1. Juni 2016)

nice! 
wo gefahren, wieviel teilnehmer in deiner klasse und welche ?? Wie oft wurde dein Bike bestaunt ??


----------



## MSTRCHRS (1. Juni 2016)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> nice!
> wo gefahren, wieviel teilnehmer in deiner klasse und welche ?? Wie oft wurde dein Bike bestaunt ??



Hobby (Lizenz ist noch nicht da), 49 Starter, schwer zu sagen  war mit der Strecke beschäftigt. Nix technisches dabei, nur Bremsen auf, hatte ein bisschen Angst 
http://biker.sk/clanok/birell-bikefest-2016-ukoncil-pretek-v-zjazde


----------



## harbourmastah (1. Juni 2016)

wo isn das in CZ oder SK?? lohnt es sich da mal hinzufahren?


----------



## MSTRCHRS (1. Juni 2016)

SK - Bericht zum Bikefest folgt die Tage noch. Soviel vorweg: sie bemühen sich extrem, ist viel gutes dabei, leider halt doch recht klein.


----------



## RoastRider (1. Juni 2016)

Gratulation und tolle Bilder. Ich bin auf den Bericht der Pedale gespannt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juni 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> SK - Bericht zum Bikefest folgt die Tage noch. Soviel vorweg: sie bemühen sich extrem, ist viel gutes dabei, leider halt doch recht klein.



Sehr geile Bilder, bin auf den Bericht gespannt


----------



## sternschnupper (7. Juni 2016)

nochmal bezüglich tune des vivid air: hab jetzt den thread gefunden, wo Keith himself (= builttoride) empfehlungen zum tune abgibt 

"It really depends on your personal preferance, riding style and weight. The overall leverage ratio is 2.58:1 rising rate, so if you are a lighter rider or like a more lively feel you could probably go L/L, but I'd recommend M/M for most people."

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/official-darkside-thread-869617-29.html#post12236525


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faz99 (9. Juni 2016)

moin!

ich wollt nochmal kurz wg. der progression und dem ccdba nachhaken. ich hab meine kiste mit xv kanne ausgeliefert bekommen, die ich jetzt soweit mit silikon/latex whatever ausgespritzt habe, dass sie in ungefähr das gleiche volumen hat wie die standart variante. dazu 2 große spacer der alten generation (also diese ringe) und den rest mit den anderen neuartigen spacern zugestopft. 

ich selber wiege rund 80 kg nakkich also sagen wir mal sehr wohlwollend 90kg fahrfertig. aktuell fahr ich das gelöt mit rund 200-250 psi und sage und schreibe 3.75 von 4 umdrehungen hsc eingeschraubt. ab und an schaff ich nen durchschlag im park, sowohl im dh als auch auf der jumpline (etwa bx in schulenberg).

...und das geht mir ziemlich auf den sack! ist der dämpfer möglicherweise nicht ok? 
durch den hohen druck is natürlich die performance in wurzelpassagen recht bescheiden (okay, sagen wir eher voll scheiße) und aus "einfach aufmachen und reinhalten" wird eher "scheiße wo sind meine pedale hin?" 
diesen sommer solls noch nach hafjell, da sind die steine größer, die wurzeln dicker und die sprünge weiter...

was mach ich da nun? hab noch nen älteren vivid r2c. welches buchsenmaß brauche ich? finde da keine infos zu... danke für hilfe!


----------



## sternschnupper (9. Juni 2016)

also die buchsen sollten eigentlich gleich sein wie für ccdb, haben meines wissens alle 1/2 zoll breite, und auch 1/2 zoll innenweite.
das aussenmass des gleitlagers ist anders, aber das ist wahrscheinlich drinnen?


----------



## grey (9. Juni 2016)

40mm breite hinten (wobei zb. fox nur 39,88 anbietet, scheint aber auch zu passen) und 22,2mm vorne, 8mm schrauben durchmesser. (siehe http://www.bansheebikes.com/bikes/darkside/#darkside-geo-tab )

Was genau hast du mit silikon ausgespritzt? Wenn du außen alles zugespacert hast, hast wohl hoffentlich nicht die innere kammer zugekleistert, oder? 
Ich bin zwar in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse aber das klingt alles sehr sehr seltsam für mich.

Dass das ding bei 250 psi und 3,75 HSC nix mehr macht, klingt aber recht plausibel.


----------



## faz99 (9. Juni 2016)

ich hab die ausbauchung der xv kanne ausgespritz mit kleinem luft kanal. und die volumenspacer so angeordnet dass die geschlossenen ringe oben zum piggy hin liegen und unten die anderen, sodass die 6 kanäle freiliegen  also daher kommts nicht. ich fahr bzw lande jetzt auch nicht besonders krass hecklastig.

klar durch den hohen druck kann ich die lsc rausdrehen wie ich lustig bin, fluffiges einfedern oder zumindest eine sinnvolle dämpfung von wurzel/steinpassagen kannst da nicht mehr erwarten.

danke fürs buchsenmaß. in der geochart hatte ich geschaut aber vor lauter zahlen den überblick verloren


----------



## grey (9. Juni 2016)

laut CC: XV can mit 3 L Spacer =  ca. kleine Aircan, deshalb hats mich gewundert was da bei dir mit silikon passiert.. 
dh. das ding kommt im DS standardmäßig schon auf kleine aircan niveau zugespacert, allerdings kann man maximal einen weiteren L spacer einbauen, das ist suboptimal.
Bei viel HSC verliert der ccdb mMn.  viel traktion, spricht auf wurzeln, steine und ähnlich eckige hindernisse einfach irgendwann gar nicht mehr an. Deshalb wundert es mich nicht, dass bei 3,75 HSC einfach nix mehr geht. 

Ich hab bei beiden Darksides auf die kleine Aircan umgerüstet, beim ersten mal kleine can +2 L, beim letzten DS hab ich überhaupt nur noch aircan umgesteckt. (also kleine +3L)
Ansonsten bin ich recht nah am base setup geblieben, nur etwas die hsr entschärft und sonst eher  geringfügige Abweichung nach Geschmack..

Hab aber jetzt testweise einen DHX2 drinnen, schau ma mal ob mir der coil auf Anhieb mehr taugt als mein, eigentlich ganz passables ccdb setup.


----------



## faz99 (9. Juni 2016)

naja letztendlich hab ich ja eine standard luftkammer, durch die dichtmasse ist das ja quasi vom volumen gleich. macht es jetzt noch was aus da die letzten cm³ auszufüllen, mit irgendwelchen weiteren plastikringen etc? kann man da vom shimming her was machen? oder doch coil fahren? da hätte ich dann auch die befürchtung dass ich ne starke feder brauch wg. der fehlenden endprogression. und die stramme feder dann womöglich auch wieder eher unsensibel auf wurzeln etc anspricht. oder irre ich mich da?

einen defekt des dämpfers kann man aber wahrscheinlich ausschließen, oder? das ding ist quasi neu und erst 5 mal im park gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (9. Juni 2016)

Was ist nun das Problem mit dem base setup und einem zusätzlichen spacer? 
Harte Durchschläge hatte ich eigentlich sehr selten, 99,9% Federwegsausnutzung allerdings gefühlt regelmäßig nach 100m fahren. Das war ansich kein Problem weil der Dämpfer recht gut gegangen ist, etwas "pop" hat halt gefehlt bei absprüngen und er war mir insgesamt etwas zu träge, diesen mangel an "lebendigkeit" konnte man aber mit der kleinen luftkammer fixen und ggf. etwas schwacherer LS.

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass mit deinem setup noch irgendwas funktioniert, fast komplett zugeknallte HSC ist ziemlich undenkbar für mich beim ccdb, aber ich wieg auch 20kg weniger. Kann also schon sein, dass wir von äpfel und birnen reden. 

Scheinbar fahren viele leute eine härtere coil als empfohlen, ich hab deshalb auch zu einer 325er gegriffen obwohl die 300er mit  (nur) 28% sag (nach tftuned springcalc) genauer passen würd. Aber wie das DS mit coil geht seh ich (hoffentlich) samstag, bin noch keinen meter gefahren.


----------



## Pornspirit (9. Juni 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> moin!
> 
> ich wollt nochmal kurz wg. der progression und dem ccdba nachhaken.


Evtl. der Druck im Piggyback zu gering? War bei mir auch am Anfang, hab ca. das gleiche Gewicht.
Von 7 auch 15 bar  und die Kammer voll Spacer (aus alter CD Spindelbox) nicht die Originalen.


----------



## harbourmastah (10. Juni 2016)

@grey 

bin auf jeden fall gespannt vom deinem erlebniss mit dem coil. Ich bin ja auch am überlegen einen Luftdämpfer zu verbauen aber letztens meinte auch eine kollege mit DS und CCDBAir das er wieder auf coil wechselt weil der Luftdämpfer zu träge ist. 

hab auch ne 325er feder....sag ca. 20-25%.


----------



## faz99 (10. Juni 2016)

na das problem mit dem base setup und normalen druckverhältnissen ist ein ständig durchschlagender dämpfer. es ist zwar nicht so, das es unangenehm knallt oder man den durchschlag stark spürt aber gut kann das ja auch nicht für den dämpfer sein.

@pornogeist - wo soll man denn am piggy die pumpe ansetzen? und meinst die plastikhülle der spindel aufschneiden und dann um den schaft wickeln oder wie?


----------



## RoastRider (10. Juni 2016)

Nachdem meine Naben endlich angekommen sind und daraus Laufräder geworden sind, wird es heute Nachmittag fertig gestellt. 
Bilder folgen. 
Der erste neue Teaser ist schon im Photoalbum.


----------



## Pornspirit (10. Juni 2016)

faz99 schrieb:


> @pornogeist - wo soll man denn am piggy die pumpe ansetzen? und meinst die plastikhülle der spindel aufschneiden und dann um den schaft wickeln oder wie?


Piggy hab ich beim Händler machen lassen, dafür braucht man einen extra Adapter und er wird mit Stickstoff befüllt.
Ja, die durchsichtige Hülle in der Länge der AirCan aufschneiden und dann umwickeln bis die Can gerade noch drüber geht.


----------



## RoastRider (12. Juni 2016)

Bilder vom finalen Aufbau:










Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden und 2-3 Sachen optimiert.
Wollte es aber erstmal fertig haben, da gestern Bikepark anstand.
Kann nur sagen: Bin bisher immer nur Rental-Bikes (Kona Precept 200) gefahren. Das Bike giert nach mehr. Muss mich erstmal an das Potential gewöhnen. War aber vorneweg schneller, souveräner und alles lud zum Spielen ein.
Beste Entscheidung!

Ich hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## deralteser (12. Juni 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Bilder vom finalen Aufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsssss....."ich hoffe es gefällt!"
Natürlich gefällt es. Es gefällt sogar richtig, richtig gut. Echt ein super Aufbau! Die decals sind super - Farben passen mir auch wirklich gut. Laufräder, Gabel....alles absolut fett!!!


----------



## RoastRider (12. Juni 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Tsssss....."ich hoffe es gefällt!"
> Natürlich gefällt es. Es gefällt sogar richtig, richtig gut. Echt ein super Aufbau! Die decals sind super - Farben passen mir auch wirklich gut. Laufräder, Gabel....alles absolut fett!!!



Vielen Dank. Mir gefällt es auch richtig gut. Werde es nicht mehr hergeben. Wobei ich ja auf das '14er Orange/blaue stehe. 
Das Blau/grün hat mich aber gepackt, jetzt wo es fertig ist.

Wann und wo machen wir ein Darkside-Treffen? Jetzt wo ich auch dazugehöre.


----------



## 21XC12 (12. Juni 2016)

@RoastRider Für mich bestes Darkside!!! Find's saugeil! Die Crankboots sind nicht so cool. Farbe passt nicht. Sonst mega!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoastRider (12. Juni 2016)

@21XC12 die Crankboots kommen noch schwarz. Eine der Optimierungsstellen.

Bei den Grüntönen ist der Grad zwischen mega geil und mega daneben sehr schmal. Bei dem Blau ist das einfacher, da passt einfach kein Eloxalblau

Und vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare.


----------



## harbourmastah (13. Juni 2016)

sehr stimmig aufgebaut - ja bis auf die crankboots....sonst top!


----------



## feliks (13. Juni 2016)

Kettenblatt mal lieber in schwarz. Oder halt mit Spider.


----------



## grey (20. Juni 2016)

@harbourmastah gestern endlich erste ausfahrt mit dhx2.. (damit man nicht rätseln muss meine specs: 67kg fahrfertig, 325lbs, also etwa 25lbs über dem was tftuned spring calc bei 28% auswirft. Warum so straff? scheinbar fährt jeder coil straff im DS.  )

umgehauen hat er mich jetzt nicht gerade, abgesehen von straff ist es einfach nur straff.. 

"chatter" buttert er aber besser weg als der ccdb cs, liegt also auf unruhigem Boden wirklich verdammt ruhig trotz des straffen Fahrwerks.
Er liefert irre viel gegendruck in Kompressionen (anliegern, absprüngen), niemals den eindruck  dass der hinterbau wegsackt. Man kann also einfach immer mehr druck aufbauen was stellenweise doch einen netten Boost gibt in Kurven.
Und er prellt nicht bei harten Landungen (zb. heck in gegenhang stellen)
Allerdings hab ich noch Probleme bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und "eckigen" Hindernissen (wurzeln, steine), da schont er dich nicht und die schläge gehen  gefühlt 1:1 durch. Fühlt sich hier nach eher weniger fw an als der, mMn. recht gut abgestimmte ccdb cs.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass das mein ccdb setup auch recht lang gebraucht hat, bekommt der dhx2 natürlich auch noch etwas zeit, verkaufen werd ich den ccdb cs aber erstmal besser nicht. :/


----------



## fiddel (27. Juni 2016)

Moin moin, ich darf mich nun auch endlich mal vorstellen hier in der Familie 
Bin nun auch seit einigen Monaten Besitzer des darkside. Nun ist es endlich mal fertig und am Freitag geht es nach Norwegen. 
Ich brauche noch ein Grund Setup wenn jemand den fox rc4 fahren sollte, würde ich mich mal für das Setup interessieren. Ich habe diesbezüglich nichts gefunden  
Foto folgt nochmal.... Soweit.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (27. Juni 2016)

Shameless Self Promotion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/06/27/ixs-edc-3-schladming-2/


----------



## Bacon-Bub (30. Juni 2016)

Moin,
aus privaten Gründen musste mein Darkside leider Wochen im Keller warten. Gestern bin ich endlich dazu gekommen es zumindest zu 97% fertig zu machen Vielen Dank auch noch mal an eure Antworten während meiner Findungsphase
Hier nun die ersten Handybilder aus dem Keller... cheers


----------



## fiddel (30. Juni 2016)

Hier ist meine Schleuder.  Morgen früh geht die Fähre nach Norwegen. Dann wird die dunkle Seite mal getestet


----------



## deralteser (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacon-Bub (18. Juli 2016)

So noch einmal in seinem natürlichen Lebensraum Die erste Probefahrt am Homespot hat auf jeden Fall richtig Laune gemacht


----------



## faz99 (18. Juli 2016)

einer der letzten M - rahmen aus 2015?


----------



## Bacon-Bub (20. Juli 2016)

ja gut möglich


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. Juli 2016)

Fährt jemand den Moto C2R in seinen Darkside und kann was zu Einstellung sagen?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## feliks (23. Juli 2016)

Fährt jemand. Aber mehr als 400er Feder bei 75 Adamskilo kann ich nicht sagen, das letzte mal hab ich den im November angefasst


----------



## el Lingo (4. August 2016)

Hi, kann mir jemand mal was zum Fahrverhalten Größe L sagen, der so um die 193cm groß ist?

Ich fahre aktuell ein Rune in XL und hätte gerne noch ein Rad mit etwas mehr Federweg. Da ich noch ein Cove STD habe, könnte ich hier alle Parts direkt umbauen. Das Cove ist mir mittlerweile deutlich zu kurz, vor allem im Vergleich zum Rune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sternschnupper (4. August 2016)

reach vom rune XL: 480mm
reach vom darkside L: 440mm 

das ist viel unterschied. mir selbst (185cm) wäre das darkside L auch lieber noch um 15mm länger.

welchen reach hat dein cove?


----------



## sternschnupper (4. August 2016)

es ist halt primär gedacht als verspieltes parkbike, da macht kurz eben für viele auch sinn.
ich selber hätte es gerne vorne länger (hinten keinesfalls, kurz is geil!! ).


----------



## el Lingo (4. August 2016)

Ich habe das grüne 2014 Rune, da ist der Reach Unterschied nicht ganz so groß


----------



## MSTRCHRS (4. August 2016)

Es fällt nicht übermäßig lang aus, ich fahrs mit 190 cm mit 50er Vorbau, sieht dann so aus:


----------



## RoastRider (8. August 2016)

Wenn's mehr Reach sein soll/muss, dann evtl doch das Legend mit Reach: 460mm in L.
Oder mal nach der Eurobike schauen, wie sich die Geos für 2017 verändern.


----------



## Kauboi (10. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann auch nicht länger dem Charme des Darkside widerstehen. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr mir bei 184cm Körpergröße und einer Schrittlänge von 85cm empfehlen? 

Ich mag zwar tendenziell agile Bikes, aber ein guter Geradeauslauf ist in dieser Geräteklasse auch nicht zu verachten. Zudem habe ich beobachtet, dass Bikes die heute in Größe "L" ausgewiesen sind früher eher "M" zugeordnet worden wären...


----------



## sternschnupper (10. August 2016)

ich bin 185, und fahr mein darkside in large mit einem 55mm vorbau, weil mir persönlich der rahmen einen tick zu kurz ist. ich fahre tendentiell gern eher lange rahmen, aber wenn du's nicht gern speziell kurz magst, ist large für 184cm sicher gut.


----------



## Kauboi (10. August 2016)

sternschnupper schrieb:


> ich bin 185, und fahr mein darkside in large mit einem 55mm vorbau, weil mir persönlich der rahmen einen tick zu kurz ist. ich fahre tendentiell gern eher lange rahmen, aber wenn du's nicht gern speziell kurz magst, ist large für 184cm sicher gut.



Vielen Dank,

mit der Antwort kann ich Etwas anfangen. Ist ja nicht immer der Fall  Ich mag kurze Rahmen zwar aber ich hasse es wenn ich das Gefühl habe über den Lenker abzugehen.....


----------



## RoastRider (12. August 2016)

Evtl. kannst du dich ja mal auf ein Darkside "setzen", wenn du im Park bist.
Aber auf jeden Fall L. M ist bei >1,80m sicherlich zu klein.


----------



## RoastRider (12. August 2016)

BTW: Wer ist dieses WE in irgendwelchen Bikeparks anzutreffen? Wollte Sonntag mal nach Lac Blanc.

Oder seid Ihr alle im Bikeurlaub an den geilsten Spots der Welt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kauboi (12. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> Evtl. kannst du dich ja mal auf ein Darkside "setzen", wenn du im Park bist.
> Aber auf jeden Fall L. M ist bei >1,80m sicherlich zu klein.



Wenn ich da drauf sitze kann ich ganz gut ermitteln ob die Geo für mich stimmt. Im Stehen, so wie man es dann ja in den meisten Fällen fährt kann man mit den Beinen die Position ganz gut kompensieren. So war das mit dem Setzen gemeint 

Gestern konnte ich mich tatsächlich auf so ne Kiste setzen und habe festgestellt dass ich auf das Bike echt total stehe


----------



## berkel (12. August 2016)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hi, kann mir jemand mal was zum Fahrverhalten Größe L sagen, der so um die 193cm groß ist?


Ich schätze, dass dir das "L" etwas zu kurz sein wird. Ich bin 1,89m mit langen Beinen und mir reicht das "L" gerade so, zum Schnellfahren dürfte es ruhig etwas länger sein. Als Tourenbike fahre ich ein Prime in "L".


----------



## sternschnupper (12. August 2016)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Gestern konnte ich mich tatsächlich auf so ne Kiste setzen und habe festgestellt dass ich auf das Bike echt total stehe



yeah!  

und, was ergab der sitztest?


----------



## Kauboi (12. August 2016)

Ist ok, passt. Dadurch ist's natürlich auch im Stehen entspannter 
Muss jetzt mein Frameset verkaufen, dann kommt ein DS ins Haus.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (12. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> BTW: Wer ist dieses WE in irgendwelchen Bikeparks anzutreffen? Wollte Sonntag mal nach Lac Blanc.
> 
> Oder seid Ihr alle im Bikeurlaub an den geilsten Spots der Welt?



nope... kaputt...


----------



## harbourmastah (12. August 2016)

ich auch!


----------



## sternschnupper (12. August 2016)

uiuiui, wasn hier los....

gutes gebessere euch!


----------



## RoastRider (12. August 2016)

Dann mal gute Besserung den Verletzten da draußen. 
Das bestätigt nur die Aussage von @deralteser : "Eher geh' ich kaputt als das Darkside!"


----------



## deralteser (12. August 2016)

Au mann....gute Besserung @harbourmastah  und @MSTRCHRS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSTRCHRS (12. August 2016)

danke euch und @harbourmastah dir gute besserung


----------



## harbourmastah (13. August 2016)

dito!


----------



## Funghi (14. August 2016)

Servus,

habe letztens festgestellt, dass mein Oberrohr immer mehr ausbleicht?! Kennt jemand das Problem? Kann man auch schlecht auf Fotos erkennen, via Auge aber doch schon erheblich. Finde ich sehr schade, auch wenns der Funktion ja keinen Abbruch tut, so alt ist es ja nu noch nicht.

Auf dem Foto ist es natürlich übertrieben überbelichtet aber man kann erkennen, was ich meine. Das komplette Oberrohr ist erheblich heller/mehr weissstich als der Rest.


----------



## RoastRider (15. August 2016)

Gestern zum ersten Mal in Lac Blanc gewesen. Gefühlt gab's nur eine Strecke "Le Staub":




Kleines Update beim Cockpit: Chromag OSX 35/ HiFi V2 und ODI Rogue.
Leitungen sind mittlerweile gekürzt und Kettenstrebenschutz von Ghettoschlauch auf Mastic-Tape.
Die CrankBoots sind von grün zu schwarz und der CCDB hat auch Custom Decals bekommen.


----------



## deralteser (16. August 2016)

Funghi schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe letztens festgestellt, dass mein Oberrohr immer mehr ausbleicht?! Kennt jemand das Problem? Kann man auch schlecht auf Fotos erkennen, via Auge aber doch schon erheblich. Finde ich sehr schade, auch wenns der Funktion ja keinen Abbruch tut, so alt ist es ja nu noch nicht.
> 
> Auf dem Foto ist es natürlich übertrieben überbelichtet aber man kann erkennen, was ich meine. Das komplette Oberrohr ist erheblich heller/mehr weissstich als der Rest.



Schade, ich hätte erwartet das die neon Farbtöne mittlerweile lichtbeständiger sind als früher. Na ja, wenns irgendwann total besch..... aussieht: Keep it RAW baby! So ganz ohne Politur und Lack kommt der Rahmen im blanken Alukleid bestimmt ziemlich geil prototypenartig daher. Dazu entwickelt sich eine schöne Patina auf dem unbehandelten Alu. Dann schwarze Decals drauf und fertig


----------



## Bacon-Bub (18. August 2016)

Funghi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Problem?


Das ist leider heute  immer noch sehr oft so wie früher. Jeder kennt die roten Autos die jetzt rosa und blass sind....das ist bei den Neontönen nicht anders und liegt an den Rot-Pigmenten. Die sind organisch und recht schwer zu dispergieren. Irgendwann ändern die ihre Ausrichtung im Lack und wandern dann zur Oberfläche. Oberrohr wahrscheinlich weil die Sonneneinstrahlung dort am intensivsten ist
Schade, aber RAW ist immer eine Alternative


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (18. August 2016)

An Specialized Rädern und Rahmen in fluo-Farben hängt jetzt sogar ein Hinweisschild, dass es auf diese Farbtöne keine Garantie/Gewährleistung gibt, da sie eben ausbleichen. Ein Kumpel hat vor paar Jahren seinen Rahmen noch ersetzt bekommen, als die Farbe nachgelassen hat.


----------



## sternschnupper (18. August 2016)

aber schon rough, dass das schon nach 2 jahren so ist. nach zehn jahren, ok, aber bei einem quasi neuen rahmen ist das irgendwie nicht ok.


----------



## san_andreas (18. August 2016)

An meinem Rennrad habe ich "tagesleuchtrot" wie es bei Feuerwehren etc. zum Einsatz kommt. Vielleicht hält das länger.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (18. August 2016)

Jens und ich sind neulich beim Fotografieren zufällig noch auf eine Idee gekommen und haben sie direkt umgesetzt


----------



## Funghi (18. August 2016)

sternschnupper schrieb:


> aber schon rough, dass das schon nach 2 jahren so ist. nach zehn jahren, ok, aber bei einem quasi neuen rahmen ist das irgendwie nicht ok.



find ich auch bisl bitter, vor allem nichma 2 Jahre. Müsste knapp über 1 Jahr alt sein! und steht ja auch hauptsächlich im dunkeln keller. Aber wat sollst


----------



## deralteser (18. August 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Jens und ich sind neulich beim Fotografieren zufällig noch auf eine Idee gekommen und haben sie direkt umgesetzt



Ziemlich geil


----------



## deralteser (18. August 2016)

Funghi schrieb:


> find ich auch bisl bitter, vor allem nichma 2 Jahre. Müsste knapp über 1 Jahr alt sein! und steht ja auch hauptsächlich im dunkeln keller. Aber wat sollst



Na Du machst mir Hoffnung.....


----------



## Kauboi (19. August 2016)

So, hab nun geordert. Rahmen in L, grau-rot mit Fox DHX 2 Dämpfer. Weil ich es gern homogen in Sachen Federweg hätte und mir eine dezente Optik nebst gutem Gewicht vorschwebt hätte ich gern eine Empfehlung bezüglich einer SC Gabel. 

Ich will keine brutalen DH Kurse fahren, eher Bike Park, Local DH am Tegernsee und Trails.

Fox Float 36 oder X Fusion Metric? Und noch eine Frage: Sind die Fox Gabeln immer QR15 UND QR20 kompatibel?


----------



## grey (19. August 2016)

sind beide sehr gut, metric etwas softer dafür mehr dive, f36 etwas straffer und höher im fw. VR klebt bei beiden recht ordentlich am Boden. 

Wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung hab sind nur die rc2 fit 15&20 kompatibel, mit umstellung auf fit4 dann fix (15?), aber sicher bin ich mir hier nicht.


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2016)

Ich hatte die X-Fusion, die geht wie Hölle. Paßt von der Statur auch sehr schön zum Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kauboi (19. August 2016)

Danke für Eure schnelle Hilfe. Es ist für mich gut zu wissen dass Beide auf ihre Weise gut sind!


----------



## san_andreas (19. August 2016)

Meine Metric war überarbeitet, um sie straffer zu machen. Da hat sie richtig gut funktioniert.


----------



## Sushi1976 (19. August 2016)

Suntour Durolux R2C2 180mm schmeiß ich mal noch rein, Preis Leistung top 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Funghi (19. August 2016)

deralteser schrieb:


> Na Du machst mir Hoffnung.....



sry  Naja bin lacktechnisch nicht so bewandert, finds schade aber ist ja trotzdem nen Top Gerät! lässt mans halt pulvern wenns ganz schlimm wird


----------



## deralteser (19. August 2016)

Funghi schrieb:


> sry  Naja bin lacktechnisch nicht so bewandert, finds schade aber ist ja trotzdem nen Top Gerät! lässt mans halt pulvern wenns ganz schlimm wird


Ach macht nix. WENN meins mal unansehnlich wird dann kommt der komplette Lack runter....fertig is das. Hab ich irgendwann im Winter wenigstens was zu basteln. Dann werden nur schwarze decals aufs blanke Alu gebügelt und fertig ist der Traum in RAW.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. August 2016)

@RoastRider Geilstes DS! 
@MSTRCHRS und @harbourmastah Gute Genesung!


----------



## RoastRider (21. August 2016)

@21XC12 Vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren. Du hast sogar noch einen schicken Hintergrund.  
Ich finde alle Darksides sehr geil, weil das Rad outstandig ist und sich die meisten Besitzer bei dem Aufbau schon irgendwie Mühe geben. Da sind einfach keine faulen Eier bei. 




Wieder ein kleines Update: Da der DHR II in Lac Blanc manchmal vorne etwas Grip vermissen lies, ist jetzt ein DHF drauf
Und um das Flugverhalten zu optimieren, etwas Staub aus Beerfelden und Matsch aus Winterberg.


----------



## RoastRider (21. August 2016)

@Kauboi 
Über die Metric kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Float 36 taugt. Und wie @grey richtig schrieb ist die 15/20mm nur bei den geschraubten Achsen in den RC2, neuerdings FIT HSC/LSC genannt, verfügbar.


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> @21XC12 Vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren.
> Ich finde alle Darksides sehr geil, weil das Rad outstandig ist und sich die meisten Besitzer bei dem Aufbau schon irgendwie Mühe geben. Da sind einfach keine faulen Eier bei.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 521574
> ...



Hätte ich wohl mal lauter rufen sollen - das bike kam mir bekannt vor. War gestern auch in WB. Allerdings ohne bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (21. August 2016)

Entweder wurde das Rad zu heiß gewaschen oder du bist ganz schön groß! Basketballer?


----------



## RoastRider (21. August 2016)

@deralteser Das ist ja ärgerlich. Wann hast du wo zu leise gerufen? Wir sollten uns vllt im Oktober mal verabreden in WB. War gestern zum ersten Mal dort.

@Symion Ich habe tatsächlich mal Basketball gespielt. Bin aber tatsächlich nur 1,83m groß und der Rahmen ist L.
Jetzt wo du es sagst, das Rad sieht wirklich klein aus. Vllt sollte ich mal nachmessen, ob's auch wirklich L ist.


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> @deralteser Das ist ja ärgerlich. Wann hast du wo zu leise gerufen? Wir sollten uns vllt im Oktober mal verabreden in WB. War gestern zum ersten Mal dort.
> 
> @Symion Ich habe tatsächlich mal Basketball gespielt. Bin aber tatsächlich nur 1,83m groß und der Rahmen ist L.
> Jetzt wo du es sagst, das Rad sieht wirklich klein aus. Vllt sollte ich mal nachmessen, ob's auch wirklich L ist.



Du hattest Deinen Helm auf   und warst schon im Startbereich unterhalb der Liftstation. Ich stand gegenüber am Gasthof. Ruf einfach mal durch, wenn Du wieder mal da bist. Bis Oktober sollte mein Fußballen wieder ok sein....


----------



## deralteser (21. August 2016)

Nicht ganz passend an dieser Stelle, aber evtl. trotzdem für irgendjemanden interessant:

Ich habe noch einen schicken 2016er Spitfire Rahmen in large, gelb zu verkaufen. Wer will noch eins, wer hat noch keins?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/815783-banshee-spitfire-2016-large


----------



## RoastRider (21. August 2016)

@deralteser Das klingt gut. Werde ich machen. Dann mal gute Besserung. Habe mir gestern auch völlig unnötig mein Handgelenk demoliert.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. August 2016)

Darkside im Bikepark Cervinia ...





Bild ist heute im Pool gelandet falls es euch gefällt lasst 'nen Stern da. 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kauboi (22. August 2016)

RoastRider schrieb:


> @Kauboi
> Über die Metric kann ich nichts sagen, aber die Float 36 taugt. Und wie @grey richtig schrieb ist die 15/20mm nur bei den geschraubten Achsen in den RC2, neuerdings FIT HSC/LSC genannt, verfügbar.



Danke für die Info! Zu meinem Glück habe ich noch ein wenig Zeit mit der Überlegung . Die Fox habe ich nun schon öfter an einem DS gesehen, die Optik passt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## FireGuy (13. September 2016)

Kann mir ein Moto C2R Fahrer mal sein Setup mitteilen? Heute neuen Dämpfer eingebaut aber keine Ahnung wo ich bei LSC und HSC beginnen soll 

braucht wer einen nagelneuen 2016 Vivid Air 222x70 MM ? Sonderpreis für Darkside Fahrer, habe ich als Garantieaustausch erhalten, will aber keine Luft mehr.


----------



## feliks (13. September 2016)

Also ich fahr die HSC komplett offen und die LSC bei 14 Klicks. Hättest eher was gesagt, wäre vlei nen Tausch drin gewesen..


----------



## 21XC12 (15. September 2016)

Kleines Handyfilmchen ...

-> Klick 

Wenn's gefällt würde ich mich über en Stern freuen.

Cheers


----------



## Kauboi (18. September 2016)

Welchen hinteren Adapter benötige ich wenn ich 203mm Scheiben montieren will?


----------



## Pure_Power (18. September 2016)

IS2000 auf PM 8"

Shimano:
https://r2-bike.com/SHIMANO-Adapter-IS-PM-63mm-HR-203-rear

Avid (200mm):
https://r2-bike.com/Avid-Adapter-200HR

Formula:
https://r2-bike.com/FORMULA-Adapter-Bremse-IS-2000-PM-203-mm-Hinterrad

Hope:
https://r2-bike.com/HOPE-Adapter-Modell-G-IS-auf-Postmount-63-mm-203-HR

*In eigener Sache:*
Ich verkaufe mein ungefahrenen Darkside Rahmen, Größe L in schwarz:

*http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/826694-banshee-darkside-gr-l-black-schwarz-neu-ungefahren*

Am Preis kann man schon noch ein bissel was machen 
(Falls jemand jemanden kennt der und so weiter und sofort...)


----------



## Kauboi (18. September 2016)

Danke für die Info! Einen Rahmen habe ich bereits aber ich halte die Ohren offen.


----------



## dmr fahrer (3. Oktober 2016)

Leider habe ich erst heute durch Zufall dieses Thread entdeckt...

Aber ich denke mir, besser spät als nie !

Obwohl es hier schon soviel geile Darksides gibt...poste ich nun auch mal meins dazu 



 


 

Ride On !


----------



## tobi25 (3. Oktober 2016)

Nach dem mein Darkside nun auch fast "fertig" ist, hier mal ein Bild nach der ersten vielversprechenden Runde auf dem Hof.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2068204]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MSTRCHRS (3. Oktober 2016)

sehr fesch die beiden! 
ich muss meins auch nochmal ausführen, bevor der winter kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple_P (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi, weiß jemand wo man die Schrauben für die Lager nachbestellen kann? 

Grüße


----------



## grey (4. Oktober 2016)

hast du es schon beim händler versucht? (bzw. everyday26)


----------



## Triple_P (4. Oktober 2016)

Nein, bis jetzt habe ich nur das Internet durch forstet. Hast du zufällig einen Kontakt bzw. Eine email adresse?


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Oktober 2016)

Triple_P schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt habe ich nur das Internet durch forstet. Hast du zufällig einen Kontakt bzw. Eine email adresse?


Klick


----------



## san_andreas (4. Oktober 2016)

Triple_P schrieb:


> Nein, bis jetzt habe ich nur das Internet durch forstet. Hast du zufällig einen Kontakt bzw. Eine email adresse?



Warum nicht nach dem naheliegenden suchen ?


----------



## Triple_P (4. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Kauboi (14. Oktober 2016)

Hab gestern Bernhard besucht. Dachte dann, dass ich mir wenn ich schonmal da bin was Schönes aussuchen sollte


----------



## harbourmastah (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch einige Veränderungen an meinem DS für nächste Saison vorgenommen, fotos folgen!

Sooo mal schnell aufgebaut (leitung vorne müsste noch gekürzt werden)für nen schäbiges foto hrhrh!!!Hab mich nun doch von meiner doch mittlerweile übergewichtigen aber dennoch geliebten 888 getrennt und fahr bikeparkymäßig auf 180er FLOAT ab sofort !   (hinten soll auch nochmal nachgerüstet werden auf X2 wenn sie denn nicht mehr explodieren


----------



## deralteser (14. Oktober 2016)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einige Veränderungen an meinem DS für nächste Saison vorgenommen, fotos folgen!
> 
> Sooo mal schnell aufgebaut (leitung vorne müsste noch gekürzt werden)für nen schäbiges foto hrhrh!!!Hab mich nun doch von meiner doch mittlerweile übergewichtigen aber dennoch geliebten 888 getrennt und fahr bikeparkymäßig auf 180er FLOAT ab sofort !   (hinten soll auch nochmal nachgerüstet werden auf X2 wenn sie denn nicht mehr explodieren
> Anhang anzeigen 537410



Schön ist es mit der FOX36! Die Bremsleitung ist natürlich der Oberhammer  Damit kannste auf Großwildjagt gehen!

Mein Darkside ist verkauft - ein Banshee ist erstmal nicht in Sicht. Habe mir spontan einen kleinen / großen Traum erfüllt: Ein neues Projekt steht bereit...und es wird sehr, sehr sexy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (23. Oktober 2016)

hat wer eine gute quelle für Darkside Decals, die die originalen auch wirklich abdecken ?


----------



## svenson69 (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Mein Rune sucht nach einem großen Bruder.Möchte sich hier jemand vielleicht von seinem Darkside Gr.M trennen?
Rahmen oder Kompettbike


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Mein Rune sucht nach einem großen Bruder.Möchte sich hier jemand vielleicht von seinem Darkside Gr.M trennen?
> Rahmen oder Kompettbike



Hat der Bernhard nix mehr ?


----------



## svenson69 (27. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat der Bernhard nix mehr ?


Das Geld reicht nicht für was neues


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2016)

Ausläufer, Rest ?


----------



## svenson69 (27. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ausläufer, Rest ?


Da ich es wahrscheinlich eh frisch pulvern lasse, brauche ich nicht unbedingt was neues.
Aber mal schauen was kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kauboi (28. Oktober 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ausläufer, Rest ?



+1

Allein schon wegen der Garantie auf den Rahmen für den Erstkäufer. Natürlich kann man für solche Fälle versuchen mit dem Verkäufer in Kontakt zu bleiben, wirklichen Einfluss hat man darauf aber nicht.

Banshees sind robuste Bikes, aber auch sie sind in Ausnahmefällen vor Fabrikationsfehlern nicht gefeit......


----------



## svenson69 (11. November 2016)

Ist hier jemand aus der Nähe 68... und hat ein Darkside in M oder L wo mich vielleicht mal Probsitzen lassen würde?
Bin 174 und laut Papier ist das M mit 410mm für meinen Geschmack schon kurz,der L mit 438mm schon wieder fast zu lang.Wäre zwar nur 1cm Unterschied zu meinem Rune in M,aber das könnte schon zu viel sein.

Gibt es jemand in der Nähe


----------



## san_andreas (12. November 2016)

Mit 30er Vorbau gehts dann.


----------



## 21XC12 (13. November 2016)

@svenson69 Ich bin aus 66... und kann ein L anbieten.


----------



## svenson69 (13. November 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> @svenson69 Ich bin aus 66... und kann ein L anbieten.


Dank Dir 
Aber ich habe jemanden mit einem L in meiner Nähe gefunden.


----------



## svenson69 (15. November 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Mein Rune sucht nach einem großen Bruder.Möchte sich hier jemand vielleicht von seinem Darkside Gr.M trennen?
> Rahmen oder Kompettbike



Es geht auch Gr. L


----------



## harbourmastah (15. November 2016)

fahre auch L bei 1,78.....saß ein paar mal in Schube auf ner M und dachte.....nee geht garnicht...total gedrungen....kniescheibe fast am lenker-style....fand den Unterschied echt heftig!


----------



## extreme12 (22. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen ,hat Hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem mz moto c2r im Heck des DS? wollte mir den Rahmen zu legen bin mir Aber mit der Dämpfer Wahl noch unschlüssig. der vivid Kommt schon in die Auswahl ,obwohl Ich mz Fan bin.


----------



## svenson69 (10. Dezember 2016)

Um die Zeit zu überbrücken bis die restlichen Teile für das Darkside da sind,habe ich mal das Fehlende von meinem Rune übernommen 





Geändert wird noch
-Antrieb auf X01 7-Fach + Absolute Black Kettenblatt
-Laufradsatz 27,5
-Gabel 27,5 ( SC oder DC? )
-Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary SG vertstar
-Lenker Enve DH Carbon


----------



## feliks (10. Dezember 2016)

extreme12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,hat Hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem mz moto c2r im Heck des DS? wollte mir den Rahmen zu legen bin mir Aber mit der Dämpfer Wahl noch unschlüssig. der vivid Kommt schon in die Auswahl ,obwohl Ich mz Fan bin.


Hat jemand. 
Mir gefällt er echt gut, bin aber sonst nur auf Luftdämpfern unterwegs. 
Feder klappert schon mal nicht wie beim nem Kage oder so. 
Bei 80kg und 400er Feder top, als Freeride-aufbau fluffig. Läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSTRCHRS (10. Dezember 2016)

feliks schrieb:


> Bei 80kg und 400er Feder top, als Freeride-aufbau fluffig. Läuft



Mir wurde die 400er bei 70 kg fahrfertig empfohlen und sie ist nen ticken zu weich. Ich würde definitv ne härtere empfehlen.


----------



## feliks (10. Dezember 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Mir wurde die 400er bei 70 kg fahrfertig empfohlen und sie ist nen ticken zu weich. Ich würde definitv ne härtere empfehlen.


Dann muss ich mir wohl mal ne 450er unter Baum legen.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte ja vor kurzem mein 2015er Darkside verkauft...
@Weld ist mit dem Rahmen nach der ersten Ausfahrt super zufrieden. Fotobeweis:






Obwohl ich den Rahmen (innerhalb 1,5 Jahren) kein einziges Mal gefahren bin, habe ich den Verkauf nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit sehr bereut und mir einen neuen bestellt...

Der Aufbau vom neuen Darkside wird letztendlich noch näher als vorher an meinem 26" Legend MK3 liegen.
- Sram X01 DH 7sp black/grey
- Carbon Felgen 33mm oder 38mm http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2091479 (Warte aktuell noch auf eine Kong MK XD HR Nabe + Cx-Ray Speichen für beide Felgen bzw. LRS)





Ggf. wandert die X01 DH Kurbel vom Legend ans Darkside wenn ich zeitnah eine Race Face 6SIXC fürs Legend auftreibe, ansonsten kommt wieder die Alu RF Atlas FR + Reset Lager ran

Gabel bleibt vorerst die 650B 40, habe aber auch schon mit einer 180mm Lyrik geliebäugelt.

Dämpfer werde ich in Legend sowie Darkside mal die ganz schwarzen Performance Fox Float X2 antesten.


----------



## FireGuy (10. Dezember 2016)

MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Mir wurde die 400er bei 70 kg fahrfertig empfohlen und sie ist nen ticken zu weich. Ich würde definitv ne härtere empfehlen.



Ich hab 75kg mit Ausrüstung und eine 325 Feder im Moto, keine Durchschläge und ich baller schon große Dinger auch...


----------



## toastbrot51 (10. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin so bei gut 85kg komplett und bin mit der 350er Standard-Feder nicht ganz glücklich. Ist mir zu weich und undefiniert, aber ich hab bisher noch keine 400-450er gefunden


----------



## extreme12 (11. Dezember 2016)

So wie Ich das sehe läuft es Dann auf eine 450 Feder hinaus bei 85 kg. wie Sieht es mit Touren fahren  aus?wenn ein 216 Dämpfer und 160er Gabel verbaut ist ? hat da jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt ?


----------



## svenson69 (11. Dezember 2016)

Guten Morgen
Ich hab mal eine Frage.
Habe gestern abend noch in der Garage festgestellt das die ISCG-Aufnahmen noch Spiel hat.Die Kurbel ist eigentlich fest,da wackelt nix.Aber das Teil mit der Aufnahme lässt sich vor und zurück bewegen
Hat hier jemand ein GXP Lager verbaut und könnte mir mal sagen wieviel Spacer auf welche Seite gehören?
Habe jetzt links und rechts einen 2.5mm Spacer verbaut.


----------



## feliks (11. Dezember 2016)

Ich meine mal das bei mir auf der linken Seite zwei sind und rechts einer. Bin aber nicht sicher und gerade kann nicht nachschauen


----------



## Pure_Power (11. Dezember 2016)

Rechts und links je *ein *2,5mm Spacer ist schon korrekt. Mein ISCG05 Adapter hat im losen Zustand auch minimal axiales Spiel (ca. 1°?).
Ein 2. Spacer rechts würde ja auch gar nichts "bringen", bzw. nicht mehr Druck auf den Adapter ausüben als einer. Die Wellenverzahnung mit Kuperpaste fluiten und die Lagerschale auf Antriebsseite mit 40-50 Nm (lt. SRAM 34-41 Nm) anknallen. Da sollte eigentlich nichts mehr wackeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSTRCHRS (11. Dezember 2016)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Ich hab 75kg mit Ausrüstung und eine 325 Feder im Moto, keine Durchschläge und ich baller schon große Dinger auch...



Hast du beim Kurven fahren keine Probleme? Ich fahr die 400er schon mit maximaler Dämpfung


----------



## FireGuy (12. Dezember 2016)

eigentlich nicht, gibt zwar leute die flotter um kurven sind aber selbst bei den großen vollgas anliegern im lokalen bikepark fühlt sichs nicht verkehrt an


----------



## Pure_Power (14. Dezember 2016)

Es wird...




@svenson69 Bei mir ist jetzt die ISCG05-Platte dran, 2x2,5mm Spacer rechts/links, Reset Racing Innenlager beidseitig mit 45 Nm fest, bei mir wackelt da definitiv nichts!


----------



## svenson69 (14. Dezember 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Es wird...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab bei mir auch nochmal nachgeschaut.Da an meinem jetzt ein Direct-Mount Kettenblatt dran kam,hab ich die Kurbel auch nochmal abgeschraubt.
Man sollte vielleicht auch das Tretlager richtig anziehen
Jetzt sitzt es auch richtig fest
Aber dank dir für die Info


----------



## svenson69 (15. Dezember 2016)

Endlich fahrberreit !
Update:
Absolute Black Direct Mount-Kettenblatt, Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio, Continental Baron 2.5





Gewicht 14,56kg


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Dezember 2016)

@svenson69 
Sehr schön!  verwendest du das Darkside auch bergauf zum Treten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (16. Dezember 2016)

richtig gut man; RICHTIG GUT!


----------



## RoastRider (16. Dezember 2016)

@svenson69 sehr geil. ist es jetzt ein M oder ein L geworden? 
Wie kommst du auf diese pervers niedrige Gewicht? Meins hat fast 2Kg mehr auf den Rippen.


----------



## svenson69 (16. Dezember 2016)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> @svenson69
> Sehr schön!  verwendest du das Darkside auch bergauf zum Treten?



Nein,das Darkside wird nur abwärts bewegt.Wenn ich endlich einen 27.5 Lrs habe dann wird es noch auf X01 7-fach umgebaut.
Zum hochtreten nehm ich dann wieder mein Rune,obwohl ich das auch kaum hoch trete



RoastRider schrieb:


> @svenson69 sehr geil. ist es jetzt ein M oder ein L geworden?
> Wie kommst du auf diese pervers niedrige Gewicht? Meins hat fast 2Kg mehr auf den Rippen.



Es ist ein M.Hab mir erstmal einen gebrauchten besorgt zum testen.Erstausfahrt steht noch an

Zum Gewicht,ich denk mal der Größenunterschied,deiner ist lackiert meiner eloxiert,die Kurbel,Kefü,Sattelstütze/Sattel,Schaltung,Lenker/Vorbau und der Laufradsatz sind um einiges leichter.Da kommt schon was zusammen,aber 2kg

Hier mal eine momentane Teileliste so wie oben auf dem Bild

Rahmen-------------Banshee Darkside Gr.M 26	----> 27.5  
Dämpfer------------Fox X2 222mm
Gabel----------------Fox 36 Float RC2 180mm	 ----> 27.5
Laufräder----------- Tune King / Kong MK Mavic 721 / Flow Ex	---->  27.5 Keine Ahnung was 
Bremse-------------Shimano Saint Br-820   200/180 SM-RT 86 Scheiben
Schaltwerk---------Sram XO 10-fach short	   ----> X01 DH 7-Fach
Trigger-------------Sram XO 10-fach				----> X01 DH 7-Fach
Kurbelsatz---------Sram X01 165mm
Kassette----------Sram OG-1070 11-23		  ----> XG-795
Kette-------------Kmc X10 SL
Pedale-------------Reverse Black One
Lenker------------Syntace Vector Carbon 12° 20mm 770mm	 ----> Enve DH Carbon 780mm
Vorbau----------Syntace Megaforce 2
Steuersatz---------- Cane Creek 40
Sattelstütze---------Kcnc Scandium Pro Lite Ti
Sattel---------------Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio
Sattelklemme----- Original Banshee
Griffe------------Ergon GD1
Reifen-----------Continental Baron 2.5 / Schwalbe Magic Mary 2.35 Vert SG		----> 27.5 
Kettenführung-----77designz Freesolo + Taco
Schläuche--------Continental Light			 ----> 27.5   

Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt wenn es so umgebaut ist wie es hinter den Pfeilen steht.
Sollte aber unter 15kg bleiben,hoff ich mal


----------



## Weld (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo an alle Vivid Air Fahrer,

welche Settings bzw. welchen Tune und wie viele Bottomless Rings fahrt ihr in eurem Vivid Air? Hab nen 2016er mit Tune M/M und wiege fahrfertig etwa 78 kg. Nach dem ersten Tag einstellen hab ich vom Rebound-Setup her schon ein ganz gutes Gefühl, nur fehlt mir noch Endprogression. Die Compression hab ich schon komplett Richtung + gedreht, nur bin ich jetzt schon ohne große Einschläge bei 100 % Federweg. der SAG passt mit etwa 25 %. 
Bottomless Rings hab ich von meinem Monarch noch über, ich möchte nur vermeiden, den Vivid 5 Mal aufzuschrauben um Spacer rein oder rauszubauen, daher hoffe ich mir kann jemand mit ein paar Erfahrungswerten aushelfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

Gruß,
Weld


----------



## harbourmastah (20. Dezember 2016)

mein Tipp:  Hol dir Coil Dämpfer+ Titanfeder(450er)  und mach dir um PSI /ringe etc keine Gedanken mehr!


----------



## Weld (20. Dezember 2016)

Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich hab den Vivid und wollte ihn auch haben. Hatte nur eine Frage zu den Einstellungen und nicht welchen Dämpfer ich alternativ einbauen kann. 
Bitte nicht in den falsche Hals bekommen, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## grey (20. Dezember 2016)

einfach mal ganz dreist die letzten 2 Besitzer von Darksides mit vivid air aufwecken, zumindest haben sie zuletzt Fotos gepostet. 

@Funghi
@IkilledKenny

Wie viele Spacer habt ihr im vivid air?




Ich hatte den Vivid air nie, CCDB hab ich aber von der XV aircan auf die normale getauscht und 2-3 große Spacer drinnen (max 4), also ziemlich stark die Luftkammer verkleinert.
Wenn keine sinnvolle Antwort kommt würde ich beim testen nicht zu zimperlich mit Spacern sein.


----------



## harbourmastah (20. Dezember 2016)

Weld schrieb:


> ..aber das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage ;-)




weiß ich doch


----------



## san_andreas (20. Dezember 2016)

Hat einer von euch den Rahmen vom Darkside in L in schwarz elox gewogen ?


Edit:

3,72 kg...passt das ?


----------



## Funghi (20. Dezember 2016)

grey schrieb:


> einfach mal ganz dreist die letzten 2 Besitzer von Darksides mit vivid air aufwecken, zumindest haben sie zuletzt Fotos gepostet.
> 
> @Funghi
> @IkilledKenny
> ...



Ähm, ganz ehrlich: keine Ahnung. Habe den als M/M tune ausm transition übernommen und nie wirklich Gedanken drüber gemacht. SAG is bei fast 30% und Durchschlagen tut er auch nie. Pardon aber bin nicht so der Fahrwerksexperte, hauptsache es federt un man kann druck und zugstufe einstellen ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. Dezember 2016)

@Weld Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen baller die Luftkammer voll.

@svenson69 Geile Maschine! Gefällt mir richtig gut. 
PS: Meine KeFü/ISCG hat auch Spiel, aber es stört mich nicht.


----------



## Pure_Power (21. Dezember 2016)

Mehr Bilder hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110

-Banshee Darkside L 2017 black anodized
-Fox 40 Float RC2 650B Kashima Factory Series 2015
-Huber Buchsen 40x8 und 22,2x8 (jeweils 3-teilig)
-Cane Creek Double Barrel Air 222x70
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace F55 55mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780mm 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech V4 Evo - m. 203/183 floating spider - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram black (rechts)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Sram X01 DH 7sp Trigger
-Sram X01 DH 7sp short Cage
-Sram X01 DH 7sp XG-795
-Sram X01 DH 165x83
-Reset GXPLite 83 black
-Race Face Crankboots black
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-Tune King MK / Kong MK XD - ACE DH26C-S | 33mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted Alu 10mm
-Absolute BLACK XX1 SRAM spiderless 36T
-Carbocage FR ISCG05 black
-Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr (striped) + M3 Safety Walk
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon 30.9x300mm
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9 black
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Vertstar
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Trailstar
-Tesa 4289, 25mm - als Rimtape
-Shimano System Tubeless Ventile - 2x
-Tubeless NoTubes Suppe 2x60ml
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm


Ca. 14,7 kg, fehlt noch das Mastic Tape für die Kettenstrebe. Diesmal fahre ich das Rad auch... #versprochen


----------



## Funghi (22. Dezember 2016)

Top Teil, schwarz gefällt 

aktuell mal auf dc gewechselt zum testen, das 1. Mal im Leben ;p


----------



## FireGuy (27. Dezember 2016)

2017 kann kommen


----------



## 21XC12 (27. Dezember 2016)

Sehr schön! Wo sind die Decals her? War sicher nicht einfach alles genau zu platzieren.


----------



## Peeyt (27. Dezember 2016)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Wo sind die Decals her? War sicher nicht einfach alles genau zu platzieren.



Täte mich auch interessieren. Danke für die Info


----------



## FireGuy (27. Dezember 2016)

Silkgraphics:  Haben alle bis aufs Unterrohr genau gepasst. Sie machens in Summe minimal größer, damit mans überkleben kann.
Unterrohr haben die Buchstaben selber gepasst, aber nicht der Abstand, die ganze Folie war dann 3mm zu kurz. Hab dann die Buchstaben einzeln geklebt.

Was ich nur nicht weiß ist, ob die Farbe aussen gedruckt ist, oder "unten" wo der Kleber ist. Weil wenn aussen, dann ist die recht schnell weg wo man mit den Schonern den Rahmen lenkt.
Vorher hatte ich dort eine Folie, aber Folie auf Folie ist sehr bescheiden, kommt ja doch der Staub mit der zeit drunter und dann kann man beide Folien neu machen...
Wenns unten gedruckt ist, dann sinds perfekt, weil ja quasi dann Schutzfolie drüber


----------



## Weld (27. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt nochmal persönlich^^

Falls noch jemand Ausfallenden für 150 mm Achse in 26" braucht, ich hätte da noch welche im Bikemarkt.

Edit: Die Ringe von der Magura vorne werden auch noch gelb, das ist nur vorübergehend die Austauschbremse vom Enduro, bis die andere wieder fit ist.


----------



## Weld (4. Januar 2017)

Weld schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Vivid Air Fahrer,
> 
> welche Settings bzw. welchen Tune und wie viele Bottomless Rings fahrt ihr in eurem Vivid Air? Hab nen 2016er mit Tune M/M und wiege fahrfertig etwa 78 kg. Nach dem ersten Tag einstellen hab ich vom Rebound-Setup her schon ein ganz gutes Gefühl, nur fehlt mir noch Endprogression. Die Compression hab ich schon komplett Richtung + gedreht, nur bin ich jetzt schon ohne große Einschläge bei 100 % Federweg. der SAG passt mit etwa 25 %.
> Bottomless Rings hab ich von meinem Monarch noch über, ich möchte nur vermeiden, den Vivid 5 Mal aufzuschrauben um Spacer rein oder rauszubauen, daher hoffe ich mir kann jemand mit ein paar Erfahrungswerten aushelfen.
> ...


Falls mal jemand die gleiche Frage haben sollte wie ich...
Nachdem heute endlich das passende Werkzeug kam um den Vivid aufzumachen hab ich jetzt mal 3 von den Bottomless Rings reingebaut. Mal schauen wann ich zum testen komme. Werde dann nochmal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (12. Januar 2017)

Mein Darkside 
Alle Umbauten erledigt,jetzt mit 7fach und 27,5  





Rahmen----------Banshee Darkside Gr.M 27.5  
Dämpfer----------Fox X2 222mm
Gabel-------------Fox 36 Float 180mm 27.5 2017
Steuersatz-------Cane Creek 40 
Vorbau-----------Syntace Megaforce 2 50mm
Lenker------------Enve DH Carbon 780mm
Griffe-------------Ergon GD1 Slim
Kurbel------------Sram X01 DH   34Z Absolut Black Direct Mount Kettenblatt
Bremsen---------Shimano Saint BR-820 200/180mm Scheiben 
Schaltwerk-------Sram X01 DH 7.Fach 
Schalthebel------Sram X01 7-Fach
Kassette---------Sram XG-795
Kette-------------Kmc X11 SL gold 
Kettenführung---77designz  Freesolo  ink. 77designz Taco 
Pedale------------Reverse Black One 
Laufradsatz------Hope Pro 4 / No Tubes ZTR Flow MK3 / Sapim D-Light 27.5
Sattel------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelstütze-----Kcnc Scantium Pro Lite
Sattelklemme---Tune Schraubwürger
Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary SG 2.35 27.5

Gewicht 14,69 kg


----------



## 21XC12 (13. Januar 2017)

Gefällt mir sehr gut! Berichte mal wie es sich fährt.


----------



## ernmar (14. Januar 2017)

Hat jemand noch 650b Dropouts rumliegen und braucht sie nicht mehr?


----------



## Kauboi (15. Januar 2017)

Jetzt mit roten Decals an der Gabel kurz nach dem Bekleben im Keller:





Rote Ventilkappen und passenderer Sattel sind in Arbeit......Rücklicht in Rot/Schwarz hab ich mal drangelassen weil farblich passend


----------



## 21XC12 (15. Januar 2017)

@Kauboi -> Klick mich

... das Rücklicht und der Sattel weg und dann ist es super!


----------



## Kauboi (15. Januar 2017)

Danke, das Rücklicht ist nur abends angeklemmt, dann aber grundsätzlich seit eine Rückfahrt ohne für zwei meiner Freunde gesundheitlich verheerend verlaufen ist.......

Edit: Eben erst gesehen, die Laufraddecals sind natürlich auch nochmal ne tolle Inspiration......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (15. Januar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut! Berichte mal wie es sich fährt.



Heute hab ich mal die ersten 2 Abfahrten seit dem Umbau auf 27.5 gemacht,allerdings nur auf Schnee und Eis.Um wirklich was sagen zu können war es zu rutschig.
Aber so kann ich schonmal sagen das sich das Bike von der Geo her zum positiven geändert hat.Mit 26 Zoll fühlte ich mich auf dem M Rahmen schon etwas eingeengt.Jetzt mit den längeren Ausfallenden und der höheren Einbaulänge der Gabel (flacherem Lenkwinkel,längerem Radstand) fühlt sich das Bike viel größer an und vor allem passender für mich.
Bin mal auf die erste Ausfahrt im trockenen gespannt


----------



## schneckerias (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

könnt mir jemand vielleicht verraten wo ich ein Banshee Darkside Probe fahren kann?


----------



## Kauboi (15. Januar 2017)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt mir jemand vielleicht verraten wo ich ein Banshee Darkside Probe fahren kann?



Ja


----------



## schneckerias (15. Januar 2017)

Hallo Kauboi,

und wo?


----------



## san_andreas (15. Januar 2017)

Kauboi schrieb:


> Ja




Beim Berhard von everyday26.de.


----------



## Kauboi (16. Januar 2017)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hallo Kauboi,
> 
> und wo?



Genau das meinte ich, woher kommst Du? Wir Banshee Fahrer wohnen im Bundesgebiet verstreut.......  Oder so wie san andreas sagt beim Distributor in Landshut, der aktuell auch eine Liste der Kunden nebst Wohnort erstellt um genau dies, nämlich Probefahrten  koordinieren zu können.


----------



## schneckerias (16. Januar 2017)

Ich komme aus der Stuttgarter Gegend.
Werde mal bei everyday.26 nachfragen. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus meiner Gegend. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## svenson69 (16. Januar 2017)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Stuttgarter Gegend.
> Werde mal bei everyday.26 nachfragen. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus meiner Gegend.
> Vielen Dank.


Ich hätte ein M zwischen Karlsruhe und Heidelberg


----------



## Mtb-Joe (16. Januar 2017)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Stuttgarter Gegend.
> Werde mal bei everyday.26 nachfragen. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus meiner Gegend.
> Vielen Dank.


Ich könnte ein L in Karlsruhe anbieten


----------



## 21XC12 (16. Januar 2017)

@schneckerias Ich wohne im Saarland und das ist wohl zu weit entfernt. 

@svenson69 Genau so ging es mir auch nach dem Umstieg von 26 auf 27,5. Mit 26 ging das Bike fast von allein aufs Hinterrad. Mit 27,5 sieht es etwas erwachsener aus. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich auf Singlecrown wechseln soll.  Dein Bike sieht so richtig böse aus. Das gefällt mir super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (16. Januar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> [USER=157729]@svenson69 Genau so ging es mir auch nach dem Umstieg von 26 auf 27,5. Mit 26 ging das Bike fast von allein aufs Hinterrad. Mit 27,5 sieht es etwas erwachsener aus. Bin auch am überlegen ob ich auf Singlecrown wechseln soll.  Dein Bike sieht so richtig böse aus. Das gefällt mir super.[/USER]



Danke 
Ich stand ja mit 174 zwischen Größe M und L. Ein L mit 26 Zoll und 50mm Vorbau bin ich mal auf der Strasse Probe gerollt.Das empfand ich dann doch etwas zu groß.Und wenn es dann durch 27.5 noch länger/höher geworden wäre,würde das ja noch schlimmer. Deswegen habe ich mich auch für M entschieden.
Bei 26 und M mit gewohnten 40mm Vorbau hatte ich anfangs das Gefühl zuweit nach hinten zu kommen.Mit dem 50mm hatte ich das Gefühl über den Lenker zu fliegen. Jetzt mit 27.5 überlege ich sogar wieder auf den 40mm zu wechseln.
Das Problem bei einem 26 Zoll Aufbau mit der 180mm Fox ist die Einbaulänge der Gabel.Banshee gibt ja bei den Geodaten eine Einbaulänge mit 565mm an,die Fox hat ja gerade mal 556mm.Ich finde das macht sich schon enorm im Lenkwinkel bemerkbar.


----------



## grey (16. Januar 2017)

Minimal niedrigere ebl und rad fühlt sich klein an, wär mir nicht aufgefallen.
Anfangs bin ich das DS mit der F36 170-27,5 (559 denk ich) gefahren, als ich wusste dass die Gabel bleiben darf auf 180 umgebaut.
27,5" Kettenstreben wirst da wohl hauptsächlich merken, ist halt 1cm länger, das sorgt schon für eine andere balance.
Darkside (26) ist insgesamt hecklastig, ist auch kein Wunder, macht aber Spaß. 

Wenn meine Felgen fertig sind weiß ich aber nicht ob ich noch eine Runde 26" fahr oder doch auf 27,5 upgrade, die Differenz von 26 DS zum 29" Enduro ist schon recht derb.  Schauen auch irgendwie aus wie Kinderräder.


----------



## Kauboi (16. Januar 2017)

Bin ebenfalls Umsteiger, allerdings auch was die Marke anbetrifft. Bin vorher ein Bionicon Enduro Größe M in 26" gefahren und hatte bergab den Eindruck über den Lenker abzugehen. Weil ich auf keinen Fall von 26" weg wollte/will habe ich nach einem Bike mit passender Geo gesucht und wurde im Banshee mit 65mm Vorbau und Sattelstütze mit 16mm Setback fündig.

Passt für mich mit 185cm Körpergröße perfekt. Ich mag an 26" das agile Handling und hier in den Voralpen passt es auch wie Knüppel auf den Kopf. Ich mag auch die Proportionen eines solchen Kinderrades .

Was mir am Darkside extrem gefällt ist die Möglichkeit in Zukunft noch umrüsten zu können. Trotzdem habe ich mir als Old-Schooler noch einen weiteren, richtig guten 26" LRS auf Halde gelegt.


----------



## MSTRCHRS (16. Januar 2017)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnt mir jemand vielleicht verraten wo ich ein Banshee Darkside Probe fahren kann?





schneckerias schrieb:


> Ich komme aus der Stuttgarter Gegend.
> Werde mal bei everyday.26 nachfragen. Vielleicht kommt ja jemand aus meiner Gegend.
> Vielen Dank.



Hab ein Darkside in L in Reutlingen, kannst gerne mal Proberollen.

Mein Rahmen steht jetzt auch im Bikemarkt, nachdem ich seit Juni nichtmehr damit gefahren bin und auch diese Saison nicht dazu kommen werde... Schade, aber zum verstauben ist das Rad einfach zu gut :/


----------



## ernmar (18. Januar 2017)

Ist hier schon mal jemand das Darkside mit 27,5" vorne und 26" hinten gefahren? Bin im Moment am Überlegen, da ich eine 650b Gabel schon habe, aber der neue Rahmen noch 26" Ausfallenden hat. Damit müsste das Verhalten doch eigentlich recht verspielt werden? Und zur Not könnte man ja den Lenkwinkel wieder mit dem Geokit ausgleichen, oder?


----------



## MalcolmX (18. Januar 2017)

Fahr doch einfach in der 650B Gabel ein 26" Laufrad... aber gegen eine komplette 650B Front spricht bestimmt auch nichts...


----------



## 21XC12 (20. Januar 2017)

Der @svenson69 sammelt Titel ... 

Verdient Bike der Woche ...


----------



## svenson69 (20. Januar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Der @svenson69 sammelt Titel ...
> 
> Verdient Bike der Woche ...



Danke


----------



## hombrebauer (29. Januar 2017)

Wahrlich ein sehr verdientes BDW. Nachdem ich mein Phantom verkauft habe und mein Vorsatz, nur ein Bike für alles zu haben, gerade mal drei Wochen vorgehalten hat, bekommt mein Enduro nun Gesellschaft Werde mein Darkside erstmal so aufbauen, dass man zur Not auch mal ein paar Meter damit treten kann. Bestellt ist ne 180er Yari, 11-46 Kassette, Chester Kurbel mit 30er ovalem KB, Spank Spoon LRS und Zee Bremsen. Bissl low budget, aber für den Einsatz als "Drecksauradl" vorerst genau richtig. Bin schon seh


 r gespannt, wie es sich fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (29. Januar 2017)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2017)

Falls es jemandem entgangen sein sollte 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/banshee-headbadge-sammelbestellung.834354/


----------



## hombrebauer (4. Februar 2017)

Mal eben kurz mit den Laufrädern vom Enduro zusammengesteckt


----------



## san_andreas (4. Februar 2017)

Kommt gut - endurostyle.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2017)

Aufm Weg hierher....


----------



## harbourmastah (9. Februar 2017)

Frage; hatte nicht jemand die Rahmendecals in schwarz machen lassen, mich würde wissen wer und preis!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (9. Februar 2017)

FireGuy, auf der vorigen Seite zu sehen.


----------



## harbourmastah (9. Februar 2017)

FireGuy schrieb:


> Silkgraphics:  Haben alle bis aufs Unterrohr genau gepasst. Sie machens in Summe minimal größer, damit mans überkleben kann.
> Unterrohr haben die Buchstaben selber gepasst, aber nicht der Abstand, die ganze Folie war dann 3mm zu kurz. Hab dann die Buchstaben einzeln geklebt.
> 
> Was ich nur nicht weiß ist, ob die Farbe aussen gedruckt ist, oder "unten" wo der Kleber ist. Weil wenn aussen, dann ist die recht schnell weg wo man mit den Schonern den Rahmen lenkt.
> ...




hast du Sie extra per mail angeschrieben weil auf der Seite ja nur für Rune ,Spitfire ... gibt. Was hast Du bezahlt??


----------



## hombrebauer (9. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas 
Gratulation!
Bin mal gespannt auf den Aufbau. Habe auch lange überlegt ob ich das blaue DS nehmen soll, oder das gun..


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2017)

Wird ähnlich wie deins...mit Fox 36 und E13 TRS Laufrädern.
Soll so ne Enduro/FR-Mischung werden.


----------



## svenson69 (9. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aufm Weg hierher....


Da bin ich auch mal gespannt
Du hast dir ja mit der Entscheidung für das Darkside auch ziemlich lange Zeit gelassen


----------



## RoastRider (9. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aufm Weg hierher....


Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Schön mal ein 2tes blaues DS zu sehen..


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2017)

Freue mich auch schon...

@RoastRider : deins gefällt mir auch besonders gut !

@svenson69 : gut darkside will Weile haben, ist ja auch immer ein Kostending.


----------



## svenson69 (9. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Freue mich auch schon...
> 
> @RoastRider : deins gefällt mir auch besonders gut !
> 
> @svenson69 : gut darkside will Weile haben, ist ja auch immer ein Kostending.



Ich habe ja auch fast 3 Jahre dafür gebraucht


----------



## RoastRider (9. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas vielen Dank für die Lorbeeren. Falls du Tipps beim Colourmatching brauchst sag bescheid ;-)


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2017)

Ich halt mich bissl an dein Konzept.

Das wird die Gabel:








@svenson69 : das ist ja noch länger !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (9. Februar 2017)

Bis jetzt hat sich das warten auch gelohnt


----------



## 21XC12 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich hab damals direkt zugeschlagen als es raus kam und würde es jederzeit wieder tun. Das Bike macht einfach Spaß es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten es aufzubauen. Mein erster Aufbau damals war mit Singlecrown und 26 Zoll. Jetzt fahre ich es mit Boxxer und 650B. Über 650B mit Singlecrown habe ich schon öfter nachgedacht. Hab's dann doch immer wieder gecancled. Das einzige was man am Rahmen besser machen könnte wäre ein etwas längeres Steuerrohr bei Größe L. Wenn man etwas größer ist und die Front nicht sooo tief mag braucht man einen unschönen Spacerturm um mit der Front auf eine angenehme Höhe zu kommen. Wie ist das denn mit der Singlecrown? Wieviel tiefer kommt die Front im Vergleich zu ner Boxxer? Weiß das zufällig jemand?

Hier mal der Vergleich von früher zu heute wobei ich bei Bremse und Schaltwerk auf Saint umgestiegen bin.


----------



## svenson69 (9. Februar 2017)

Meinst du die Einbaulänge der Gabel? Wenn ich mich nicht täusche unterscheidet sich die 36 mit 180mm und die Boxxer um knapp 1cm.
Ansonsten kommt es ja auch auf den Vorbau drauf an.


----------



## grey (9. Februar 2017)

boxxer:581
Lyrik: 572
f36: 569

 ca. 1cm.


----------



## harbourmastah (9. Februar 2017)

ok jetzt musste ich auch nochmal paar fotos machen ,bin echt gespannt wie das mit der 36er ist."Manuellen" geht schonmal viel leichter  Vorher 888!


----------



## harbourmastah (9. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich halt mich bissl an dein Konzept.
> 
> Das wird die Gabel:



kommt Optisch bestimmt richtig gut mit der forke!


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2017)

Ich hoffe !
Dein Rad kommt auch top mit SC !


----------



## MSTRCHRS (9. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aufm Weg hierher....



Ich vermisse es schon ein wenig, aber zum herumstehen ist es dann doch zu Schade! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## hombrebauer (9. Februar 2017)

Meins ist soeben fertig geworden. Bin leider nur paar Meter gefahren, aber fühlt sich richtig gut an

 

  Bin sehr gespannt auf die erste Abfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (9. Februar 2017)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> hast du Sie extra per mail angeschrieben weil auf der Seite ja nur für Rune ,Spitfire ... gibt. Was hast Du bezahlt??



35gbp incl versand.


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2017)

Was ist das hinten für ein Bremsstandard beim Darkside?


----------



## grey (10. Februar 2017)

is


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2017)




----------



## svenson69 (10. Februar 2017)

Heute war die erste ausagekräftige Ausfahrt bei top Bedingungen und ein paar kleinen Änderungen
Und ich kann nur sagen
Genau so habe ich es mir vorgestellt.Klasse handling und wenn es schnell wird schön laufruhig.Ich bin zufrieden





Änderungen:
- Ergon GD1 S/M weg und in L/LX dran ( Farbe passt zwar nicht so ganz,aber ich finde es hat was )
- Syntace Megaforce 2 von 50mm auf 40mm runter ( fühlt sich einfach besser an wie so ein langes Teil


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2017)

Mal ausgepackt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (10. Februar 2017)

Felgenfarbe steht ja dann.


----------



## Pure_Power (10. Februar 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Mal ausgepackt...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 573479



Ahhh, da schliesst sich der Kreis, ein besseres neues Zuhause hätte die Feder ja gar nicht bekommen können


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2017)

Achso, das hab ich dir gar nicht gesagt....
Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## san_andreas (10. Februar 2017)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Felgenfarbe steht ja dann.



Das wärs, ja !


----------



## san_andreas (12. Februar 2017)

Aufbau begonnen:
-Kurbel verbaut
-Kefü/Bash montiert
-Boost Ausfallenden verbaut
-Bremse verlegt
-ISpec verbaut
-CaneCreek verpresst


----------



## RoastRider (12. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas wir sind massiv gespannt.


----------



## DonSchoeni (14. Februar 2017)

Fährt hier jemand das Darkside mit um die 1,90m?
Find die Vielseitigkeit und das Konzept echt gelungen und suche ein Bike hauptsächlich für den Park mit dem aber auch mal kleine Touren gehen sollten!


----------



## san_andreas (15. Februar 2017)

Bin 1,86m, werde dann berichten.


----------



## RoastRider (15. Februar 2017)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das Darkside mit um die 1,90m?
> Find die Vielseitigkeit und das Konzept echt gelungen und suche ein Bike hauptsächlich für den Park mit dem aber auch mal kleine Touren gehen sollten!


Ich glaube da bist du mit dem Rune besser dran. Das geht im Park auch gut, lässt sich aber noch treten. Das DS ist von der Geo her nicht mehr wirklich schön zu treten.

edit: Und das gäbe es sogar in XL


----------



## hombrebauer (15. Februar 2017)

Wenn du bereits ein Trailbike oder Enduro hast, dann bist Du mMn beim DS als potentes Zweitrad fürs Grobe goldrichtig. Es wird sicher nie ein Tourenbike sein, aber mit der richtigen Übersetzung geht es ganz gut bergauf und ist bergab sowieso eine Klasse für sich. Hauptsächlicher Einsatz ist bei mir Park und Shuttle, aber trotzdem muss man halt ab und zu mal paar KM treten oder paar hundert HM rauf und das funktoniert mit der richtigen Konfiguration tadellos. Aber es ist definitiv abfahrtslastig und solide und deswegen auch kein Bike für alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSTRCHRS (15. Februar 2017)

DonSchoeni schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand das Darkside mit um die 1,90m?
> Find die Vielseitigkeit und das Konzept echt gelungen und suche ein Bike hauptsächlich für den Park mit dem aber auch mal kleine Touren gehen sollten!






MSTRCHRS schrieb:


> Es fällt nicht übermäßig lang aus, ich fahrs mit 190 cm mit 50er Vorbau, sieht dann so aus:



Das DS ist in L schon eher kompakt mit 190 cm Größe.


----------



## grey (15. Februar 2017)

Wenn das Verhältnis nicht gerade 20 Parktage auf 3x Hometrail ist, würd ich eher ein Rune nehmen.


----------



## DonSchoeni (15. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Antworten,werde denke mal nach Landshut fahren und das Rune sowie das Darkside probe-fahren.
Über das Rune in XL habe ich bereits nachgedacht- bin da hin und her gerissen,will aber am Ende lieber etwas Reserven im Park haben wenn ich mal etwas unsauber fahre.
Die Touren sind wirklich nicht der Rede wert aber mit meinem derzeitigen Big Bike eher schlecht.


----------



## MalcolmX (15. Februar 2017)

Also ich seh das wie greyz.
Ich würd damit nichtmal EINE Tour fahren wollen... meines ist natürlich am ungeeignetsten Ende des Aufbausprektrums (Boxxer, Stahldämpfer, 38er Blatt, 7-fach Kassette) aber bei 190 wird's dir schlicht zu kurz zum Touren fahren sein.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2017)

Schnappschuss, fast fertig.
Morgen gibts bessere Bilder.


----------



## hombrebauer (17. Februar 2017)

Sehr cool, gefällt richtig gut! Was planst Du noch für Änderungen? Fährst Du zufällig auch ne ne EXT-Feder?


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2017)

Das ist eine RCS Ti-Feder.

Änderungen ?
XX1 Kassette vielleicht, X.0 Kurbel vielleicht.

Vorher erstmal ganz fertig machen.


----------



## san_andreas (17. Februar 2017)

Doch gleich fertig gemacht ! 15,3 kg

Darkside L
Fox 36 Float
Marzocchi C2r
Huber Buchsen 
CaneCreek 10
Thomson X4 60mm
Easton Haven Carbon Lenker
Saint Bremsen
Magura Scheiben
XT Shifter/Schaltwerk 
Sram GX Kassette
XT Kette
RaceFace Atlas Kurbel
E13 NW Kettenblatt
Last Bash
Saci Kettenführung
E13 tsr r Laufräder
Thomson Elite Stütze
SLR Sattel
twenty6 ti Pedale
RCS ti Feder
Mavic / Schwalbe Reifen


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2017)

Bei Tag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dmr fahrer (18. Februar 2017)

Ich überlege aktuell mein Fahrwerk komplett auf Fox umzustellen.

Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem standardmäßig verbauten Cane Creek und dem Fox Float X2 ?

Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die Dorado gegen eine Fox 36 Float Fit4 auszutauschen um das Gewicht noch ein wenig zu drücken und das Bike eher Richtung "Bikepark" zu bewegen. Offiziell gibts die ja nur mit 170mm Federweg, wie funktioniert das denn mit der Umrüstung 180mm ?


----------



## svenson69 (18. Februar 2017)

dmr fahrer schrieb:


> Ich überlege aktuell mein Fahrwerk komplett auf Fox umzustellen.
> 
> Hat jemand einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem standardmäßig verbauten Cane Creek und dem Fox Float X2 ?
> 
> Außerdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken die Dorado gegen eine Fox 36 Float Fit4 auszutauschen um das Gewicht noch ein wenig zu drücken und das Bike eher Richtung "Bikepark" zu bewegen. Offiziell gibts die ja nur mit 170mm Federweg, wie funktioniert das denn mit der Umrüstung 180mm ?



Um von 170 auf 180mm zu kommen, muss innen nur eine Spacer entfernt werden.
Auf der Homepage gibt es auch ein Video davon 
Aber es gibt auch teilweise schon 180er zu kaufen.
Zum X2,ich bin zwar den CC nur im Rune gefahren,aber schon da wurde er gegen den X2 ersetzt.Gefällt mir persönlich viel besser.
Mit dem CC würde ich nie so warm,habe da einfach keine passende Einstellung für mich gefunden.


----------



## grey (18. Februar 2017)

sicher, dass das bei der FIT4 F36 noch genauso leicht ist wenn man von 170 auf 180 umrüsten will?
170 RC2 -> 180 wär kein Problem..


----------



## svenson69 (18. Februar 2017)

grey schrieb:


> sicher, dass das bei der FIT4 F36 noch genauso leicht ist wenn man von 170 auf 180 umrüsten will?
> 170 RC2 -> 180 wär kein Problem..


Ok,das weiß ich jetzt nicht genau.Bin von der RC2 ausgegangen.


----------



## san_andreas (18. Februar 2017)

Bei der Float sollte es gehen -> mal bei Fox fragen.


----------



## dmr fahrer (18. Februar 2017)

Danke erstmal für die Rückmeldungen. Ich werde einfach mal bei Fox anfragen, mal gucken was die sagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whurr (18. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas danke für den Tip. Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können nach einem Darkside Thread zu suchen ;-) ... gleich mal abonniert


----------



## FireGuy (19. Februar 2017)

fährt irgendwer ein DS mit einer F36 und 15mm Achse der zum Vergleich auch mal 20mm gefahren ist?

Wie sehr merkt man das?


----------



## ernmar (19. Februar 2017)

Gar nicht


----------



## san_andreas (19. Februar 2017)

FireGuy schrieb:


> fährt irgendwer ein DS mit einer F36 und 15mm Achse der zum Vergleich auch mal 20mm gefahren ist?
> 
> Wie sehr merkt man das?



Null.


----------



## dmr fahrer (20. Februar 2017)

Also laut Support von Fox kein Problem die 36 Float Fit4 auf 180mm umzurüsten. Es ist auch nur nötig einen Spacer zu entfernen.


----------



## san_andreas (20. Februar 2017)

Super, danke !


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas Aufbau ist schön, aber das mit dem Mavic Reifen hinten und vorne Hans Dampf schaut komisch aus und find ich auch nicht so passend für's DS. Es sieht auf dem Foto so aus als wäre der Reifen hinten potenter als der an der Front. Der Hans Dampf sieht da schon etwas mickrig aus. Vielleicht vorne MM in der leichten Variante und HD nach hinten oder vorne auch ein Mavic? Das würde es harmonischer machen.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2017)

Ist schon passiert.
Steht im Keller bereits auf 2x Mavic, die ich übrigens ziemlich gut finde. Der hintere läuft gut und der vordere hat schönen Grip.
Mittlerweile sind auch ein "richtiger" 785mm DH-Lenker, der richtige Bremsadapter vorne drauf und hinten neue Beläge.

Werde irgendwann noch Bilder nachreichen.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2017)

Und was den Umbau der Gabel betrifft ... ist sau einfach. Ganz wichtig die Luft ganz raus sonst fliegt einem das Fox Fluid um die Ohren. Dann einfach oben aufmachen mit und der Spacer ist auf die Führungsstange geclipt. Einfach abmachen und alles wieder einbauen. Fox Fluid in die Luftkammer und wieder zumachen. Das war's.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Und was den Umbau der Gabel betrifft ... ist sau einfach. Ganz wichtig die Luft ganz raus sonst fliegt einem das Fox Fluid um die Ohren. Dann einfach oben aufmachen mit und der Spacer ist auf die Führungsstange geclipt. Einfach abmachen und alles wieder einbauen. Fox Fluid in die Luftkammer und wieder zumachen. Das war's.



Super, Danke !

Also nicht mal unten aufmachen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2017)

Doch leider. Du kannst das ganze Teil nach oben rausziehen. Hab jetzt auf die schnelle gesucht und auf auf dem Bild hier zeigt halt einen 30mm Spacer. Aber so sieht es aus.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. Februar 2017)

Das Video ... ich schrei mich weg!


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2017)

Danke !


----------



## Mtb-Joe (22. Februar 2017)

Kennt jemand zufälligerweise den Pantone Code der blauen 2015er Decals?


----------



## Dakeyras (22. Februar 2017)

frag doch mal Keith (builttoride) auf MTBR. Antwortet meistens recht schnell.


----------



## Peeyt (23. Februar 2017)

Mtb-Joe schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufälligerweise den Pantone Code der blauen 2015er Decals?



Das täte mich auch interessieren


----------



## san_andreas (24. Februar 2017)

Alles fertig.


----------



## 21XC12 (24. Februar 2017)

Viel besser so


----------



## svenson69 (25. Februar 2017)

Das schöne Wetter ausnutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hombrebauer (26. Februar 2017)

Erste Frühlingstour


----------



## GrazerTourer (27. Februar 2017)

@san_andreas 
Weg mit dem Bockaufballern Pickerl, dann ist es sehr hübsch!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2017)

Ich zieh sowas spätestens nach ner Woche wieder ab.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2017)

San Andreas, wie groß bist Du doch gleich?


----------



## san_andreas (27. Februar 2017)

Je nach Messung 1,85 bis 1,86.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2017)

Hm, da biete ich mehr. Mir geistert das Darkside auch immer wieder durch den Kopf, weil da komplett alles von meinem Cove STD übernehmen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb-Joe (28. Februar 2017)

@Peeyt : schlechte Neuigkeiten:
"Unfortunately we didn’t keep very good records of all the color codes until the 2016 models. In 2015 we just went with color samples provided by the paint department at the factory, but never noted the color code. So I will not be able to provide this info…"

Dann wird das halt eine pi*Daumen Sache


----------



## san_andreas (28. Februar 2017)

Lass doch die Farbe von einem Lackierer scannen.


----------



## Peeyt (28. Februar 2017)

Mtb-Joe schrieb:


> @Peeyt : schlechte Neuigkeiten:
> "Unfortunately we didn’t keep very good records of all the color codes until the 2016 models. In 2015 we just went with color samples provided by the paint department at the factory, but never noted the color code. So I will not be able to provide this info…"
> 
> Dann wird das halt eine pi*Daumen Sache



Danke für deine Bemühungen! Ich guck mal, ob ich einen Pantone-Farbfächer auftreiben kann


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2017)

Hat schon mal jemand versucht, eine versenkbare Stütze zu verbauen ?
Hätte der Rahmen überhaupt eine Öffnung ?


----------



## grey (2. März 2017)

Hat er nicht.  Normale lev hatte ich mal drinnen.


----------



## san_andreas (2. März 2017)

Danke.


----------



## Pure_Power (15. März 2017)

Darkside hat (auch) einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen.  Jetzt kommt man wenigstens gescheit ran.



Unter uns: Habe den Float X2 nur gekauft, weil mich die Einsteller vom CCDB Air so dicht unterm OR extermst genervt haben...


----------



## Weld (16. März 2017)

@Pure_Power: Das DS ist ja immernoch ungefahren (sieht jedenfalls so aus) müssen wir dringend mal nachholen [emoji6] 
Ansonsten sehr hübsch


----------



## Pure_Power (16. März 2017)

@Weld Gerne bald


----------



## svenson69 (18. März 2017)

Fährt jemand einen Fox Dhx2 im Darkside und kann mir sagen welche Federhärte er bei welchem Gewicht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (18. März 2017)

60kg, 300


----------



## Mtb-Joe (23. März 2017)

85kg - 500er Feder
Edith: Fox DHX2 mit knapp unter 30% Sag


----------



## harbourmastah (23. März 2017)

450er bei 75-80KG


----------



## MalcolmX (23. März 2017)

Fahrt ihr wirklich alle so harte Federn?
ich fahr beim Vivid bei 90+kg eine 450er...


----------



## harbourmastah (23. März 2017)

Ich meine es kommt auch immer auf den Dämpfer(Hersteller,Aufbau) an sich drauf an , nicht nur an der Feder.   Habe einen BOS Stoy!


----------



## MalcolmX (23. März 2017)

Ja mag sein... SAG sollte aber nicht so gross anders sein...

Ich mag am Parkbike allerdings auch gerne ein recht sattes Fahrgefühl (im Gegensatz zum Enduro, das eher ziemlich straff ist)


----------



## MalcolmX (28. März 2017)

Anderes Thema: seid ihr beim Vivid (M/M) auch komplett am Anschlag mit dem Compression Setting?
Also es geht gerade noch, aber bisschen mehr wäre manchmal sogar fein...


----------



## Weld (28. März 2017)

MalcolmX schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: seid ihr beim Vivid (M/M) auch komplett am Anschlag mit dem Compression Setting?
> Also es geht gerade noch, aber bisschen mehr wäre manchmal sogar fein...


Ja, kann ich bestätigen. Hab auch M/M mit aktuell drei Spacerringen drin. Durchschlagverhalten ist mittlerweile in Ordnung, aber ich hätte ihn gerne straffer. Werde mich in nacher Zukunft wohl mal mit dem Thema Shimtuning auseinandersetzen und schauen, wo ich einen High Shimstack herbekomm.
Fahre aktuell ca 150 psi bei 75 kg


----------



## MalcolmX (28. März 2017)

Ich hab die Stahlvariante.
Progressionsmässig geht's, aber einfach beim um die Kurve schnitzen wäre eine Spur mehr Druckstufe toll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hombrebauer (2. April 2017)

1st. run in Osternohe. Ein Traum


----------



## svenson69 (4. April 2017)

Ein kleines Update 

Fox 36 gegen Fox 40 
Cane Creek Angle Set -1°


----------



## dmr fahrer (4. April 2017)

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten habe ich dann auch noch geändert 

Neue Dmr Vault, eine neue Reifen-Kombi und eine 165mm Kurbel...

Der Unterschied zur 170mm ist doch deutlich spürbar...

Wenn die Tage nun endlich mal länger trocken bleiben, wird die Kombi Magic Mary/Rock Razor 

Leider kann ich erst in 4 Wochen mit der Saison starten, vor dem bevor stehenden Urlaub ist mir das Verletzungsrisiko leider zu groß...

Wobei es immer mehr und mehr kribbelt und ich raus auf die Trails will


----------



## MalcolmX (5. April 2017)

Kleine abendliche Flugstunde 





DSC09349_LRExport_FD by MalcomXL, on Flickr



DSC09331_LRExport_FD by MalcomXL, on Flickr







DSC09429_LRExport_FD by MalcomXL, on Flickr


----------



## Rumpelchen (6. April 2017)

Welche Kugellager sitzen im Darkside???

Lg
Flo


----------



## Teisho (21. Mai 2017)

Hey, überlege mir ein Darkside von 2015 zu kaufen. 
Gibt es denn große Unterschiede zu einem aktuellen Rahmen von 2017?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MalcolmX (21. Mai 2017)

Teisho schrieb:


> Hey, überlege mir ein Darkside von 2015 zu kaufen.
> Gibt es denn große Unterschiede zu einem aktuellen Rahmen von 2017?


Baugleich bis auf Farben.


----------



## Dennis4 (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo Darkside Fahrer,
ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Darkside zu kaufen, bin mir aber etwas unsicher welche Größe ich nehmen soll.
Gibt es jemand im Ruhrgebiet der einen Rahmen in M fährt auf dem ich probehalber mal sitzen kann um die Platzverhältnisse zu testen?

Gruß, Dennis


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Mai 2017)

Körpergröße? Schrittlänge? Geo vom DS mal mit denen deines Bikes verglichen?


----------



## Relentless (30. Mai 2017)

Dennis4 schrieb:


> Hallo Darkside Fahrer,
> ich spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Darkside zu kaufen, bin mir aber etwas unsicher welche Größe ich nehmen soll.
> Gibt es jemand im Ruhrgebiet der einen Rahmen in M fährt auf dem ich probehalber mal sitzen kann um die Platzverhältnisse zu testen?
> 
> Gruß, Dennis



Hi Dennis, ich hab eins in L bei 180cm und ca 84cm Schrittlänge. Wenn Oberhausen für dich kein Problem ist, kannste dich gerne mal drauf hocken.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Mai 2017)

@Dennis
Zur Orientierung. Bin 1,78m und hab ein M mit 26 LR und Medium flip mit 170mm Vengeance.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## buzzdeee (30. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen!

Kommt jemand von euch zufällig aus der Nähe Winterberg oder ist am Samstag dort im Park mit nem Darkside in M? Ich bin echt begeistert von dem Rahmen, hatte aber bisher nur die Möglichkeit, L zu fahren und wüsste mal gerne, wie sich ein M anfühlt. Vielleicht ist ja jemand zufällig da und würd mich mal ne Runde rollen lassen 

LG


----------



## Dennis4 (30. Mai 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Körpergröße? Schrittlänge? Geo vom DS mal mit denen deines Bikes verglichen?



Die Geo hab ich natürlich verglichen, ich hänge mit dem alten Rad genau zwischen M und L beim DS. Bis jetzt fahre ich ein Specialized Enduro Evo in M. Der Reach ist da 430 und ich fühle mich schon wohl damit. Daher die Frage. 



Relentless schrieb:


> Hi Dennis, ich hab eins in L bei 180cm und ca 84cm Schrittlänge. Wenn Oberhausen für dich kein Problem ist, kannste dich gerne mal drauf hocken.



Oberhausen passt gut. Ich  ticker dich mal per PN an.


----------



## 21XC12 (30. Mai 2017)

Dennis4 schrieb:


> Die Geo hab ich natürlich verglichen, ich hänge mit dem alten Rad genau zwischen M und L beim DS. Bis jetzt fahre ich ein Specialized Enduro Evo in M. Der Reach ist ...


Ist ja auch kein Problem. Wir helfen gerne. Trotzdem wäre deine Größe und Schrittlänge hilfreich.


----------



## svenson69 (30. Mai 2017)

Stand auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen M und L , bei 175cm.Hab mich letztendlich für M entschieden.Bin auf einem L Rahmen mit 26Zoll mal Probe gerollt und das hätte auch gepasst.Aber mit 27.5 wäre es ja nochmal um einiges größer geworden und das wäre mir dann doch zuviel gewesen.
Und so wars auch dann auch beim M, mit 26Zoll war es doch etwas beengend,aber mit 27.5 passt es jetzt wunderbar.



buzzdeee schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Kommt jemand von euch zufällig aus der Nähe Winterberg oder ist am Samstag dort im Park mit nem Darkside in M? Ich bin echt begeistert von dem Rahmen, hatte aber bisher nur die Möglichkeit, L zu fahren und wüsste mal gerne, wie sich ein M anfühlt. Vielleicht ist ja jemand zufällig da und würd mich mal ne Runde rollen lassen
> 
> LG



Also wenn du von dort kommst, ich wäre ab dem 18.6 für 3 Tage dort.
Ich würde dich auch rollen lassen


----------



## buzzdeee (31. Mai 2017)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Stand auch vor der Entscheidung zwischen M und L , bei 175cm.Hab mich letztendlich für M entschieden.Bin auf einem L Rahmen mit 26Zoll mal Probe gerollt und das hätte auch gepasst.Aber mit 27.5 wäre es ja nochmal um einiges größer geworden und das wäre mir dann doch zuviel gewesen.
> Und so wars auch dann auch beim M, mit 26Zoll war es doch etwas beengend,aber mit 27.5 passt es jetzt wunderbar.
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist doch mal ne Info! Die Laufradgröße hatte ich gar nicht im Kopf bei der Rahmengröße .
Das Mit dem 18.6. lässt sich auf jeden Fall einrichten, denk ich! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, wir bleiben in Kontakt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buzzdeee (31. Mai 2017)

dmr fahrer schrieb:


> Wobei es immer mehr und mehr kribbel und ich raus auf die Trails will


Das kann ich verstehen, VERDAMMT was ein absolut krankes Gerät! Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## Caese (31. Mai 2017)

Hallo Liebe Banshee Jünger,

nach einer Verirrung mit einem Specialized Status überlege ich jetzt doch schon etwas länger meinem Spitfire einen großen Bruder aus der gleichen Familie in den Stall zu stellen. In den Überlegungen kommen derzeit zwei Fragen:

Es gibt ja doch etwas unterschiedliche Auffassungen, ob man mit dem Darkside auch mal den Hügel hochtreten kann. Ich spreche dabei nicht von Tour, sondern eher von Trailparks ohne Lift wie Bad Ems, Stromberg, Mehring etc.

Wenn ich jetzt die drei Schätzchen hier sehe...



san_andreas schrieb:


>





svenson69 schrieb:


>





hombrebauer schrieb:


> Erste FrühlingstourAnhang anzeigen 578683



Dann stellt sich mir die Frage des Sinns der Singlecrown. Ich überlege auch den Aufbau mit 180er Single - warum habt ihr keine Doppelbrücke verbaut? Gewicht? Fahrverhalten? Uphilltauglichkeit (falls es die gibt ...) ?

Die andere Frage ist die übliche Größenfrage; Mein Spitfire ist L und gefällt mir wunderbar (etwas kleiner ginge Sicher auch). Fühlt sich das Darkside größentechnisch auf dem Trail gleich, größer oder kleiner an als ein vergleichbares Spitfire oder Rune? Sicher, die Zahlen kann ich lesen, aber erfahrungsgemäß sitzt/steht man auf einem Trailbike ja anders als auf dem Downhiller/Freerider. Das Specialized Status in M ist viel zu kurz und eher ein Schaukelstuhl, daher tendiere ich mit 1,80 m eher zu L als zu M


----------



## feliks (31. Mai 2017)

Das Hauptargument zur Singlecrown war einmal nen Top-Angebot für die 36 Van und die einfachere Transportmöglichkeit im Auto wegen umlegen und so. Und zum dritten mag ich das Gefühl nicht wenn man beim Whip mit der Gabel an den stößt (trotz Bumper)


----------



## svenson69 (31. Mai 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Banshee Jünger,
> 
> nach einer Verirrung mit einem Specialized Status überlege ich jetzt doch schon etwas länger meinem Spitfire einen großen Bruder aus der gleichen Familie in den Stall zu stellen. In den Überlegungen kommen derzeit zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...



Bei 180cm würd ich über M nichtmal nachdenken 
Und da du ja mein Bild als Beispiel genommen hast,wegen der Singlecrown.Im meinem steckt mittlerweile eine Doppelbrückengabel 
Habe aber nicht vor mit dem Darkside irgendwo hochzutreten.Meins wurde nur für abwärts gebaut


----------



## hombrebauer (2. Juni 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Banshee Jünger,
> 
> nach einer Verirrung mit einem Specialized Status überlege ich jetzt doch schon etwas länger meinem Spitfire einen großen Bruder aus der gleichen Familie in den Stall zu stellen. In den Überlegungen kommen derzeit zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## hombrebauer (2. Juni 2017)

Hi, ich habe ein leichtes und verspieltes 150mm Bike für Touren und täglichen Gebrauch, allerdings wollte ich noch ein Bike nur fürs Grobe, Park, und Urlaube. Im Urlaub hauptsächlich Shuttle und Seilbahn. Dafür ist mir mein anderes zu schade und zu wenig abfahrtslastig.  Ausserdem muss man fast überall selber noch paar hm treten oder paar km fahren. Aus dem Grund die Übersetzung und mittlerweile ne Variostütze. Tut ja nicht weh und beeinträchtigt das Bike null. Natürlich wäre ne Doppelbrücke noch abfahrtsorientierter, aber für meine Zwecke machts keinen Sinn, außerdem funktioniert die Yari mit AWK extrem gut. Keinen Bock immer mit zwei Bikes in Urlaub zu fahren. Ich finde es geht auch ganz passabel bergauf, 300-500hm sind entspannt zu fahren. Geht halt langsamer, aber geht erstaunlich gut im Fall der Fälle. Definitiv aber kein Touren, oder Trailbike. Bergauf fühlt es sich anfangs immer etwas kippelig an wegen LW und du trittst von hinten, bergab eine Macht. Stabil, steif, supersicher, trotzdem noch verspielt. Geht super zum Springen. Natürlich hätte ich mir z.b. auch ein Propain Spindrift kaufen können, aber mir hat das Ds einfach gefallen, ich finde Banshees cool und der Rahmen wirkt unzerstörbar.


----------



## hombrebauer (2. Juni 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Banshee Jünger,
> 
> nach einer Verirrung mit einem Specialized Status überlege ich jetzt doch schon etwas länger meinem Spitfire einen großen Bruder aus der gleichen Familie in den Stall zu stellen. In den Überlegungen kommen derzeit zwei Fragen:
> 
> ...


----------



## hombrebauer (2. Juni 2017)

...ach ja, bei 1,80 würde ich L nehmen. Bin paar cm größer und passt ideal. M wäre mMn zu kurz.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (2. Juni 2017)

hombrebauer schrieb:


> ...ach ja, bei 1,80 würde ich L nehmen. Bin paar cm größer und passt ideal. M wäre mMn zu kurz.



Allgemein Aussage.....
Das ist vom Fahrer abhängig. Nur weils heute hip ist lange Hobel zu fahren, passen diese nicht unbedingt jeden.
Ich fahre ein M mit 1,79m


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hombrebauer (2. Juni 2017)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Allgemein Aussage.....
> Das ist vom Fahrer abhängig. Nur weils heute hip ist lange Hobel zu fahren, passen diese nicht unbedingt jeden.
> Ich fahre ein M mit 1,79m
> 
> ...


...welch Erkenntnis


----------



## svenson69 (14. Juni 2017)

Bereit für Winterberg / Willingen


----------



## dmr fahrer (20. Juni 2017)

Erledigt ... ;-)


----------



## dmr fahrer (23. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Setup Tipps für den Fox Float X2 ? Für einen 80kg Fahrer... 

Habe den X2 jetzt auch schon daheim ;-) Toller Dämpfer, welcher gleich ein völlig anderes Fahrgefühl vermittelt. Fühle mich nochmal um einiges wohler auf dem Darkside...


----------



## Bacon-Bub (3. Juli 2017)

Mal ein kleiner GoPro-Shot aus Winterberg...


----------



## svenson69 (7. Juli 2017)

Könnte mir mal jemand mit einem M-Rahmen,650b,Geochips in der flachsten Einstellung und einer Doppelbrückengabel bitte seinen Radstand messen   Gern auch mal ein L-Rahmen als Vergleich.
Ich bin mit meinem ink einem -1° Angleset bei fast 1230mm.Und das find ich schon krass,wenn ich mir die Werte von Banshee anschaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (7. Juli 2017)

Ich gesell mich dann mal unbemerkt dazu:









Teile alle vom alten Rad übernommen. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, brauche ich noch einen neuen Sattel - das dicke Ding passt am Darkside nicht mehr so recht zur Gesamtoptik.

Morgen gehts zur ersten richtigen Probefahrt. Kurz ums Haus rollen war schon sehr vielversprechend. 
L Rahmen passt mir bei 183cm Körpergröße perfekt.


----------



## Relentless (7. Juli 2017)

Gr. L, flaches Setting, Fox 40.
1250mm.


----------



## svenson69 (7. Juli 2017)

Relentless schrieb:


> Gr. L, flaches Setting, Fox 40.
> 1250mm.Anhang anzeigen 622178



Danke schonmal
Und 27.5?


----------



## Relentless (7. Juli 2017)

Ja selbstverständlich .


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. Juli 2017)

Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen 2015/16/17 Modellen?
Ist bei den 2015 Model 27,5 und low möglich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 21XC12 (8. Juli 2017)

Wieso nicht?


----------



## svenson69 (8. Juli 2017)

Gibt ja auch extra die verschiedenen Ausfallenden 
Und soweit ich weiß sind alle Modelljahre gleich


----------



## Pure_Power (8. Juli 2017)

Mehr hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110


----------



## Relentless (9. Juli 2017)

Das Darkside ist seit seiner Einführung baugleich, nur die Farben haben sich geändert.


----------



## svenson69 (17. Juli 2017)

Darkside Geo 3.0

Das mit dem -1° Angleset und der flachsten Einstellung war dann doch zuviel des Guten.Das tiefe Tretlager bleibt zwar,aber das Angleset wurde gegen ein Superstar Components ReachSet +/-5mm getauscht.
Hab jetzt zu vorher 7-8mm an Länge gewonnen  Danke an @Relentless für den Tipp mit dem Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (20. Juli 2017)

Möchte vielleicht jemand sein Darkside in L gegen einen Schwarzen in M tauschen
Farbe ist mir erstmal egal.


----------



## FireGuy (24. Juli 2017)

bin not amused...



 

 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/85760


----------



## grey (24. Juli 2017)

rip


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Juli 2017)

Ui, wie alt ist der? Noch Garantie?


----------



## harbourmastah (25. Juli 2017)

wow , respekt!!! Wie hast du das denn geschafft??


----------



## FireGuy (25. Juli 2017)

Rahmen wird aus 2014 sein, hab den 2015 gebraucht gekauft von einem privaten der sich als Händler ausgegeben hat, somit keine Rechnung....

Ich komm auf ca 30 Parktage im Jahr, springe recht ambitioniert aber nicht wahnsinnig herum, hab einen direkten Fahrstil. Wiege aber nur 70kg mit Ausrüstung. Sollte das Ding schon aushalten eigentlich.

Nachdem anscheinend auch nix auf Crash Replacement geht, werd ich den mal die Woche bei einer top Schlosserei vorbeibringen, vielleicht geht ja schweißen: Es ist halt leider ein echt geiles Parkbike, aber aktuell bin ich weniger motiviert nochmal einen Rahmen zu kaufen.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (25. Juli 2017)

Es kann immer ein Materialfehler sein.
So was passiert nun mal.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## harbourmastah (26. Juli 2017)

ich hielt den Rahmen auch für unzerstöbar und dann bei 70kg....kann nur ein fehler sein!


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (27. Juli 2017)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> ich hielt den Rahmen auch für unzerstöbar und dann bei 70kg....kann nur ein fehler sein!



Kein Rahmen ist unzerstörbar! Früher wogen die Rahmen noch mehr und sind auch gerissen.
Ich hab bis jetzt kein Rahmen zerstört trotz Holzhacker Fahrstil(drops ins flat).Ned mal ein Scratch der ja bekannt für Kettenstreben reisen. Das kann einfach mal passieren.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (27. Juli 2017)

weiter, weiter ins Verderben


----------



## grey (27. Juli 2017)

schaut jetzt so richtig darkside aus.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (28. Juli 2017)

Ich bin sogar fast der Meinung das der Vorbesitzer ned gerade normal mit dem Rahmen umgegangen ist. Fast schon Betrug....


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## FireGuy (29. Juli 2017)

Der Rahmen hatte de facto keine Gebrauchspuren, also kann der nur 2-3 mal damit gefahren sein. Ärgerlicher ist hier eher der "Betrug" das Ding mit Rechnung als Händler zu verkaufen und dann keine Rechnung mitschicken.

aber man lernt daraus: ich kaufe einfach nix gebraucht mehr wo ich den Besitzer nicht kenne


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (30. Juli 2017)

Hast du ihm gemeldet?
Als Verkäufer und als privat ACC?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FireGuy (30. Juli 2017)

den account gibts eh nimma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (8. August 2017)

Moin, ich interessiere mich auch für das Darkside und wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit einem L Rahmen in nächster Zeit mal in Winterberg, willingen oder Olpe ist um es mal probezufahren. Habe im moment ein Last Herb FR in M und das ist mit doch erwas zu kurz da ich jetzt den direkten vergleich von der Rahmengröße mit meinem Levo in L hatte.
Die meisten Teile könnte ich dann einfach übernehmen bis auf die Kurbel.
Gruß Nils


----------



## Teisho (12. August 2017)

Wie habt ihr denn das Problem mit dem Reiben der Leitungen am Hinterbau gelöst?


----------



## FireGuy (13. August 2017)

einfach einen Flicken Slappertape oder Carbon Leather drauf?


----------



## grey (13. August 2017)

Folie


----------



## FireGuy (26. August 2017)

hmm hat leider wie erwartet nicht gehalten...

tjo mal sehen  welches bike als nächstes kommt


----------



## grey (26. August 2017)

bei meinem ist auch ein kleiner Riss an der stelle zu sehen, mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt, vielleicht ist es ja nur der lack....


----------



## 21XC12 (27. August 2017)

Bin echt erschrocken!  Hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten.


----------



## grey (29. August 2017)

bei mir schauts eh noch süß aus.


----------



## ar_jay (29. August 2017)

grey ich befürchte das ist nicht der Lack da arbeitet die Schweißnaht


----------



## FireGuy (29. August 2017)

so hats bei mir begonnen, den Rest kennt man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (29. August 2017)

Ich weiß, ich weiß.


----------



## freetourer (29. August 2017)

OhOh.

Statt am Rahmen rumzuschweißen ist das doch eigentlich ein Fall für die Garantie oder für das Crash Replacement.


----------



## grey (29. August 2017)

denkst ernsthaft, wenn er ein garantietausch oder crashreplacement angebot bekommen hätte, hätte er dennoch herumschweißen lassen?


----------



## Teisho (29. August 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> OhOh.
> 
> Statt am Rahmen rumzuschweißen ist das doch eigentlich ein Fall für die Garantie oder für das Crash Replacement.


Nur wenn man Erstbesitzer ist…


----------



## freetourer (29. August 2017)

grey schrieb:


> denkst ernsthaft, wenn er ein garantietausch oder crashreplacement angebot bekommen hätte, hätte er dennoch herumschweißen lassen?





Teisho schrieb:


> Nur wenn man Erstbesitzer ist…



Ach stimmt - da war ja der kleine Haken.

Na dann: mein Beileid.


----------



## Funghi (4. September 2017)

Moin Männers,

hat hier wer Erfahrungen mit nem Reach Set Steuersatz? Hab den Darkside in M und nen bisl mehr reach würde nich schaden aber denke mir, die 5mm machen den Kohl eher nich fett...  2te Frage dazu: den unteren Teil würde es auch nur als external cup geben?! Oder habe ich nix passendes gefunden?

Grüße und Beileid an die gerissenen Darksides


----------



## svenson69 (5. September 2017)

Funghi schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> hat hier wer Erfahrungen mit nem Reach Set Steuersatz? Hab den Darkside in M und nen bisl mehr reach würde nich schaden aber denke mir, die 5mm machen den Kohl eher nich fett...  2te Frage dazu: den unteren Teil würde es auch nur als external cup geben?! Oder habe ich nix passendes gefunden?
> 
> Grüße und Beileid an die gerissenen Darksides



Ich hatte eins von Superstar Components verbaut.
Hat schon etwas gebracht und ich könnte auch nichts schlechtes drüber sagen.Fahre ihn jetzt auch in meinem Legend
Aber wenn man vorher einen ziemlich flachen Steuersatz verbaut hat, dann bringt es meiner Meinung nicht viel.Da durch die ziemliche Einbauhöhe vom Reaschsteuersatz verändert sich die Geo auch wieder weiter Richtung Sattel.
Also spart man sogut wie nichts.

Für welche Gabel suchst du den, 1 1/8 oder tapered?


----------



## Funghi (5. September 2017)

Ah vergessen zu erwähnen, tapered blöderweise. Hab da nur oben zs gefunden und unten ec. Momentan zs zs, würde ja mim extenal cup scho einiges höher bauen vorn :/


----------



## 21XC12 (5. September 2017)

Reachset für tapered? Gibt's sowas jetzt auch schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (5. September 2017)

Jo von works components. Aber nicht passend fürs darkside. Von superstar components gibts was mit ec 49/40 unten. Aber macht wohl eher kee sinn, in der grösse gibts kein zs


----------



## grey (5. September 2017)

Denk nicht, dass es da jemals was brauchbares geben wird, das ist einfach zu eng.
Ein anderer oder Large Rahmen wär eine Lösung.


----------



## toastbrot51 (7. September 2017)

Servus,
Weiß einer hier zufällig welche Schraube zum Befestigen des Schaltauges gebraucht wird? Ich hab's anscheinend geschafft sie beim letzten Bikepark Besuch zu verlieren 
Falls nicht, begebe ich mich morgen mal auf die Suche im Baumarkt und berichte


----------



## dmr fahrer (11. September 2017)

Falls Interesse bestehen sollte ;-)

Da ich mich mehr in Richtung Enduro begeben möchte und ich das Rad hier sowieso kaum "artgerecht" bewegen kann, steht mein Banshee Darkside zum Verkauf...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1006807-banshee-darkside-stealth-black-gr-s-top


----------



## pfalz (12. September 2017)

Hoi,
hat jemand zufällig Ausfallenden für 26"/142mm über?


----------



## pfalz (19. September 2017)

So, bräuchte nochmal Eure Hilfe beim 'Fehlerausschlußverfahren':
Nabe ist eine Hope 150mm Einbaubreite (das weiß ich, der alte Rahmen war es auch)
Ausfallenden 150mm/26"
-> Spalt zwischen Nabenadapter und Ausfallende, was dazu führt, dass beim Anziehen der Ache die Kassette ans Schaltauge geklemmt wird und sich natürlich nicht drehen lässt.
Gibt es verschiedene Schaltaugen, je nach Einbaubreite, und ich habe ev. das Falsche (Rahmen gebraucht gekauft)?
Schaltauge falsch montiert (wüsste nich, wie ich es sonst montieren sollte...)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (19. September 2017)

Falsches Schaltauge!  Du brauchst das hier ...



 



Du hast vermutlich das hier ...


----------



## pfalz (19. September 2017)

Genau, ich habe das untere Schaltauge bekommen...hab es schon fast vermutet .
Ist das Untere dann wohl für 12x142 oder so?


----------



## 21XC12 (19. September 2017)

Weiß ich nicht so auf Anhieb, aber ich denke schon. Der Radeinbau ist mit dem Schaltauge das du da hast etwas einfacher. Leider passt es nicht beim DS mit den 150er Dropouts. Das passende Schaltauge bildet eine Flucht mit den Dropouts. Die Fläche innen zur Kassette hin ist plan. Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine?!?


----------



## pfalz (19. September 2017)

Hi,
klaro, schon verstanden . War nur neugierig, was ich da bekommen habe anstelle des richtigen.


----------



## grey (19. September 2017)

142er haben eben die Einfädelhilfe, die normalen 150er nicht und sollten flach sein.
hast vielleicht einen mix aus 150er dropout mit 142er schaltauge bekommen.

Eigentlich sollten in dem Karton 2 Schaltaugen sein, ist das 2. das gleiche?


----------



## pfalz (19. September 2017)

Hi, war nur eines im Karton, wohl das Falsche. Denke auch, dass ich einen Mix bekommen hab.


----------



## grey (20. September 2017)

nachdem ich den  Riss erst 1-2 Wochen nach Garantiezeitraum entdeckt und gemeldet habe, bekam ich jetzt nur ein recht witzloses crashreplacement Angebot. 
Das wars dann mit Banshee und mir, gute Arbeit.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. September 2017)

Hm, wirklich schade. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man einen Kunden so kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie so hängen lässt. Mich würde sehr interessieren was man dir angeboten hat. Falls du es nicht publik machen willst würde ich mich auch über ne PN freuen. Hast du deinen Unmut über das Angebot mal bei Banshee kundgetan? Falls der Vertrieb in Deutschland sich wenig kulant zeigt vielleicht tut's ja eine eMail an Banshee direkt?


----------



## grey (20. September 2017)

910€ ohne Dropouts und Dämpfer, kein Schnäppchen aber prinzipiell die günstigste Möglichkeit wieder ein intaktes Parkbike zu haben. 

Dagegen spricht halt die Tatsache, dass sich das Spiel in 2 Jahren wiederholen kann und ich das Maß an Kundenfreundlichkeit jetzt schon kaum ertragen kann.


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2017)

grey schrieb:


> nachdem ich den  Riss erst 1-2 Wochen nach Garantiezeitraum entdeckt und gemeldet habe, bekam ich jetzt nur ein recht witzloses crashreplacement Angebot.
> Das wars dann mit Banshee und mir, gute Arbeit.





21XC12 schrieb:


> Hm, wirklich schade. Hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass man einen Kunden so kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie so hängen lässt. Mich würde sehr interessieren was man dir angeboten hat. Falls du es nicht publik machen willst würde ich mich auch über ne PN freuen. Hast du deinen Unmut über das Angebot mal bei Banshee kundgetan? Falls der Vertrieb in Deutschland sich wenig kulant zeigt vielleicht tut's ja eine eMail an Banshee direkt?



Mmmmhhh - schwierig, schwierig.

Für welchen Zeitraum nach Ablauf der Garantie soll eine Company denn sagen, dass die eigentliche Garantiezeit doch nicht ernst gemeint war?

Der nächste kommt dann 3 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie und argumentiert ja genauso, dass er ja nur 1 Woche länger außerhalb der Garantiezeit war.

Für eine Company ist dieses Thema echt schwierig zu händeln - auch wenn es doof ist, wenn es einen selbst trifft (und mich hat es da auch schon direkt nach Garantie erwischt) ist es ja am fairsten man ist ganz straight bei der Garantie und danach gibt´s halt nur Crash-Replacement.

Generell finde ich aber die Garantie-Regelung bei Banshee nicht gerade großzügig - 2 Jahre Garantie ist ja nicht gerade viel !?

Edit: 910.- ohne Dropouts, etc. finde ich auch nicht gerade günstig. Andere Hersteller liegen da bezüglich Garantie besser (längere Garantielaufzeit) und günstigere Crash - Replacement - Regelung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (20. September 2017)

blablabla


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2017)

grey schrieb:


> blablabla



Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag. - Nicht!

Oder was wolltest Du damit ausdrücken?

Mir tuts ja echt leid für Dich - das ist ja wohl keine Frage und meine ich auch ernst.

Wie bereits geschrieben, hat es mich selbst schon mal nach Garantieablauf erwischt.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. September 2017)

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe waren bis jetzt immer lackierte Rahmen betroffen. Vielleicht mal schwarz oder raw nehmen und hoffen das es nicht wieder passiert oder den Rahmen verticken und den Hersteller wechseln? 

Die Frage ist welcher Hersteller nach Ablauf der Garantie mehr Kulanz walten lässt!? Ob die großen Hersteller da besser sind weiß ich nicht. Was käme denn noch als Alternative zum Darkside in Frage? Das neue Nomad oder vielleicht das Delirium?


----------



## FireGuy (20. September 2017)

Mir habens gesagt, die lackierten haben schlechte Lackqualität und ich solls beobachten ob was kommt. Bei mir ist was gekommen und ich habe bis jetzt nicht mal ein crash replacement oder anderes Angebot bekommen. Gut bei mir ist die Ausgangsposition mit dem Beschiss ausm Bikemarkt eine andere aber....

grey sein Rahmen hat Risse an der selben Stelle und sie haben vermutlich die selbe Antwort geschickt, sicher schlechter Lack und beobachte mal.

2 Jahre Garantie, 1 Woche drüber und danach ein standard Crashreplacement Angebot ist einfach ein Witz.  Beim Legend habens überhaupt nur 1 Jahr.

Aber gut, Garantie ist jetzt eine Sache auf die ich achte, ganau so wie ich nix mehr gebraucht kaufe: man glaubts ja nicht bis einen selber trifft.

Und es geht auch anders: bei Sun bekommt man für einen 2008 Rahmen trotz 3 maligen?? Konkurs noch immer Ersatzteile gratis nachgeschickt....


Die ca 15 anderen Banshee Fahrer in meinem Umkreis sind natürlich alle total Happy über diese Sache, im osten von österreich wirds bald einige Rahmen zu kaufen geben. 
Werbung ist das halt keine


----------



## grey (20. September 2017)

freetourer, deiner ist nicht sinnvoller, nur länger.

Garantiezeitraum ist nun definitiv wieder ein Kriterium für mich beim Radkauf, keine Sorge. Aber ich denke nicht, dass wir jetzt hier anfangen müssen, welche Räder oder Marken ich als Nachfolger in  betracht ziehe, das gehört hier nicht her.
Hier, im Forum, wurde regelmäßig die Kulanz und Kundenorientierung bei Banshee positiv herausgestrichen, auch wenns weh tut, ich denke es schadet nicht euch auf den Boden der Realität zurückzuholen. Dieser penetrante Fanboyism ist leider wirklich _nicht_ hilfreich, verzerrt viel und sorgt maximal für frust.
Wenn jemand anders ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht und diese im Forum geteilt hätte, hätte das definitiv geholfen, im Gegensatz zu den unzähligen hypetrain-posts.
Was könnt Ihr daraus lernen? Schaut eure rahmen vor Ablauf der Garantie ganz genau an und hofft nicht auf irgendwelche Kulanzangebote von denen Fanboys fantasieren. 

Ich hab kaum ein  Problem mit meiner Situation, bisserl leid tuts mir für meine Freundin, die fährt seit kurzem auch ein Banshee und findet die Geschichte auch ned so prickelnd.


----------



## san_andreas (20. September 2017)

grey schrieb:


> blablabla




Der Ton macht halt auch bei der Reklamation die Musik.


900,- Euro dürfte der EK sein, was soll denn sonst geboten werden ?


----------



## grey (20. September 2017)

Interessant, du kennst also die Korrespondenz zwischen mir dem Distri und banshee?


----------



## FireGuy (20. September 2017)

Bei mir hieß es noch es ist der erste gerissene Darkside Rahmen.

Jetzt gibts 2 Rahmen (ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass grey seiner genau so wie meiner weiter rissen wird  ) die an der selben Stelle gerissen sind nach ca gleicher Benutzungsdauer, da würde ich vielleicht mal zumindest nachfragen nach Fahrergewicht, Fahrweise und Geschichte zu den Rahmen.

Aber da kommt auch von Banshee selber keine weitere Frage, nur dass man sich an den Vertrieb wenden soll. Und anscheinend sind denen die Hände gebunden ohne Unterstützung von Banshee selber, somit ist schon klar dass die jetzt nicht selber Geld drauflegen werden und uns neue Rahmen schenken.

Es stört weniger das es passiert ist, als das wie es gehandhabt wird, aber vielleicht rennt ja was im Hintergrund und wir wissen es nur nicht. Zu hoffen wäre es, weil dass sonst keine Rahmen betroffen sind in der Zukunft, das bezweifle ich. (vorallem wenns auch Runes gibt, die an der Stelle gerissen sind)


----------



## freetourer (20. September 2017)

grey schrieb:


> freetourer, deiner ist nicht sinnvoller, nur länger.
> 
> Garantiezeitraum ist nun definitiv wieder ein Kriterium für mich beim Radkauf, keine Sorge. Aber ich denke nicht, dass wir jetzt hier anfangen müssen, welche Räder oder Marken ich als Nachfolger in  betracht ziehe, das gehört hier nicht her.
> Hier, im Forum, wurde regelmäßig die Kulanz und Kundenorientierung bei Banshee positiv herausgestrichen, auch wenns weh tut, ich denke es schadet nicht euch auf den Boden der Realität zurückzuholen. Dieser penetrante Fanboyism ist leider wirklich _nicht_ hilfreich, verzerrt viel und sorgt maximal für frust.
> ...



Ich fand meinen Beitrag schon sinnvoller als ein blablabla - aber ist in Deinen Augen wahrscheinlich auch wie so alles im Leben Geschmachsache.  

Wie schon geschrieben - ich finde die Garantie seitens Banshee wegen der lediglich 2 Jahre Laufzeit auch nicht berauschend.

Ich konketisiere dann aber einfach meine Frage und stelle sie direkt an Dich:

Ab welchem Zeitraum nach Ablauf der Garantie sollte Banshee dann nicht mehr kulant sein, wenn die es bei Dir nach 2 Wochen Garantieablauf noch sein sollen? - Nach 3 Wochen, nach 4 Wochen - was ist dann aber mit demjenigen, der 5 Wochen drüber ist?

Für den Einzelnen ist die Situation beschissen - wie geschrieben hat es mich selbst schon kurz nach Ablauf erwischt (kein Banshee)- für die Gesamtheit ist ein straighter Umgang mit der Garantie-/Crash-Replacement Regelung aber trotzdem am fairsten.

Es gibt auch noch genug Marken, da gibt´s ja noch nicht mal ein Crash-Replacement.

Eine andere Marke mit einem ähnlich ausgerichteten Bike-Portfolio habe ich z.B. auch von meiner Wish-List gestrichen, weil es nur 1 Jahr Garantie gibt - sonst auch nur Crash-Replacement bzw. 2-jährige Gewährleistung. Auf meine Nachfragen hier im Forum bezüglich der Regelungen wurde ziemlich rumgeeiert.



grey schrieb:


> .....
> Hier, im Forum, wurde regelmäßig die Kulanz und Kundenorientierung bei Banshee positiv herausgestrichen, auch wenns weh tut, ich denke es schadet nicht euch auf den Boden der Realität zurückzuholen. Dieser penetrante Fanboyism ist leider wirklich _nicht_ hilfreich, verzerrt viel und sorgt maximal für frust.
> Wenn jemand anders ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht und diese im Forum geteilt hätte, hätte das definitiv geholfen, im Gegensatz zu den unzähligen hypetrain-posts.
> Was könnt Ihr daraus lernen? Schaut eure rahmen vor Ablauf der Garantie ganz genau an und hofft nicht auf irgendwelche Kulanzangebote von denen Fanboys fantasieren.



Ich weiß nicht ganz, welchen Fanboyism Du genau meinst. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass hier Erfahrungen verzerrt wiedergegeben werden und diese so massiv sind, dass man sie penetrant betiteln müsste.

Vielleicht hat ja bisher auch niemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht und Du hast hier deshalb nichts gefunden, was Dir geholfen hätte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (20. September 2017)

Hier im Osten von .at ist das schon recht extrem gewesen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war halt auch noch alles okay. Nimm dir ein Banshee, war die erste Antwort die man erhalten hat, wenn man was neues wollte. Die gehen geil und da gibts keine Probleme und sind super kulant und zuvorkommend.

Klar orientiert man sich dann an sowas. Es gibt halt eigentlich keine geile, Sinnvolle Alternative zu so einer Parkfräse wie dem Darkside. Kaufen tu ich mir trotzdem keines mehr.

Es gab ja schon Probleme, die wurden aber eigentlich sehr Kulant und direkt gelöst und deshalb wurdens net an die große Glocke gehangen.


----------



## 21XC12 (20. September 2017)

@grey
Das ganze "Hätte ..., und hätte ..." macht's leider auch nicht besser. Ebenso wie auf die Leute zu schimpfen die positive Erfahrungen gemacht und dies kundgetan haben. Ich glaube das ein unzufriedener Kunde idR mehr Wind macht und davon gab's hier im Forum bisher nicht wirklich viele. Vielleicht liegt's ja auch an den vergleichsweise niedrigen Absatzzahlen. Die große Mehrheit ist aber wie's scheint zufrieden. 
Ich dachte der Rahmen sei nahezu unzerstörbar. Gut das ich hier eines Besseren belehrt wurde. Es bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Vertrieb oder der Hersteller dir vielleicht doch noch etwas mehr entgegenkommen werden.


----------



## GrazerTourer (20. September 2017)

Ich versteh den Ärger und ich versteh auch, dass der Vertrieb da nicht viel tun kann (das schreiben die beiden Betroffenen ja auch selbst). Wenn Banshee genau die 2 Jahre anbietet, dann sind wohl auch dem Vertrieb irgendwie die Hände gebunden. Sowas ist immer scheiße.....

Ich find ehrlich gesagt die Reaktion der Beiden hier herinnen absolut nachvollziehbar und fair. Für sie is es natürlich sehr nervig. Sie finden das Darkside saugeil, würden gerne eines weiter fahren, sehen aber ein Risiko wegen der Garantie. Das ist schon legitim. Es ist halt einfach schade - für beide Seiten.


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2017)

Wer sucht der findet ...


----------



## GrazerTourer (21. September 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Wer sucht der findet ...



Rahmen können reißen. Das ist einfach so. Als mein 301 gerissen ist, war das damals auch so ein "uuuuh! aaaah! wie kann das sein?"-Thema. Es passiert halt einfach...


----------



## 21XC12 (21. September 2017)

Das ist nix Neues für mich. Es gibt massenhaft Bilder von gerissenen Rahmen, aber ein Darkside ist ne andere Nummer als ein 301. Ein 301 sehe ich eher im Einsatzgebiet Enduro und das Darkside ist ein Parkbike/Freerider/MiniDH. Der Rahmen sollte schon ordentlich was einstecken können. Hier sind beide Rahmen an der gleichen Stelle gerissen. Was meinst du? Zufall?

Meine Neugier ist geweckt ... ich hab die anderen beiden Pechvögel mal gefragt wo ihre Rahmen gerissen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (30. Oktober 2017)

da man nicht nur schlechte, sondern auch mal gute Nachrichten posten sollte.

Habe schlussendlich doch noch einen Rahmen auf Garantie erhalten, weil die Rechnung von dem Shop aufgefunden wurde. 
Ab die Zeitpunkt ging es dann ohne weitere Probleme über Bernhard von everyday26, der von Anfang an bemüht war, aber anscheinend waren ihm auch ziemlich die Hände gebunden. 

Dass Banshee selber so absolut nicht interessiert ist an dieser Art von Schäden oder Lösungsfindung (haben nicht mal nach genauren Umständen gefragt als ich Ihen die Fotos des gerissenen Rahmens geschickt habe) finde ich trotzdem ernüchternd. Ist ja kein 1000 Mann unternehmen wo sich keiner zuständig fühlt


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Oktober 2017)

Coole Sache. Freut mich für Dich.


----------



## Jussi (31. Oktober 2017)

Top Service würde ich sagen!
Hast du trotz der Schweißarbeiten einen neuen Rahmen bekommen oder hast du nachdem du den neuen Rahmen bekommen hast, angefangen zu schweißen?


----------



## GrazerTourer (31. Oktober 2017)

Jussi schrieb:


> Hast du trotz der Schweißarbeiten einen neuen Rahmen bekommen oder hast du nachdem du den neuen Rahmen bekommen hast, angefangen zu schweißen?



Ich sag einmal, dass das keine Rolle spielen sollte. kaputt ist kaputt. Wenn man das vorher schön fotografiert und dann einfach einmal schweißt, weil man ja fahren will, sollte sich der hersteller da auc nicht großartig beschweren. Man wird sich wohl noch helfen dürfen.... ;-)


----------



## FireGuy (31. Oktober 2017)

Habe das vor dem Austausch geschweißt, weil da war die Garantielösung ja eigentlich nicht mehr eine Option.

Wenn die Schweißnaht gehalten hätte, wär ich nicht so dahinter gewesen doch noch die Rechnung aufzutreiben.


----------



## FireGuy (4. November 2017)

fertig ist die Parkrodel für die nächsten 2 Jahre... 

Leider kann ichs nicht mehr fahren, kommt direkt auf den Wandparkplatz


----------



## JohVir (22. November 2017)

Bin jetzt auch im Darkside Club


----------



## Caese (23. November 2017)

JohVir schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch im Darkside Club


und dann auch noch mit einem Prachtstück! Gut gefällt auch die demonstrierte Tublesstrauglichkeit des Barons


----------



## JohVir (23. November 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Gut gefällt auch die demonstrierte Tublesstrauglichkeit des Barons


Wollte damit mein eisernes Durchhaltevermögen zur Schau stellen. Keine andere Wahl bei ProCore. Ich mag den Reifen einfach zu arg


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> ... Meine Neugier ist geweckt ... ich hab die anderen beiden Pechvögel mal gefragt wo ihre Rahmen gerissen sind.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 646139



Antwort:





Also gleiche Stelle wie bei @FireGuy und @grey

... hab noch mehr gefunden. Leider!






Hier die Bilder dazu -> https://m.imgur.com/a/Q00AV

Ich hoffe wir bleiben von sowas verschont.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## astraljunkie (23. November 2017)

Suche Ausfallenden 150x12 26er. Falls jemand sowas rumliegen hat...


----------



## FireGuy (23. November 2017)

okay, dem ist aber der Hinterbau gebrochen, kann vorkommen.

Dämpferaufnahme am unterrohr wurde ja geändert, wird schon einen Grund haben.


----------



## freetourer (23. November 2017)

21XC12 schrieb:


> Antwort:
> Anhang anzeigen 667907
> 
> Also gleiche Stelle wie bei @FireGuy und @grey
> ...



Die Bruchstelle ist doch eine ganz andere.

Hinterbau - Schweißnaht.

Das kannst Du bei jedem Bike haben - kleinen Fehler beim Schweißen gemacht und zack das wars.


----------



## pfalz (23. November 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> Gut gefällt auch die demonstrierte Tublesstrauglichkeit des Barons


Die scheinen echt Schwankungen zu haben...zwei Barons Project, beide auf Anhieb dicht...


----------



## JohVir (23. November 2017)

Bei einem Freund von mir auch beide sofort dicht. Ich pumpe seit ich sie habe.


----------



## pfalz (23. November 2017)

astraljunkie schrieb:


> Suche Ausfallenden 150x12 26er. Falls jemand sowas rumliegen hat...


 Hab ich da, werde demnächst auf 12x142 26" umbauen. Nur die Ausfallenden, oder auch die Chips?


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2017)

freetourer schrieb:


> Die Bruchstelle ist doch eine ganz andere.
> 
> Hinterbau - Schweißnaht.
> 
> Das kannst Du bei jedem Bike haben - kleinen Fehler beim Schweißen gemacht und zack das wars.


In meinem Post sind "zwei" Fälle geschildert. Beim ersteren ist der Rahmen an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen wie bei den anderen beiden Jungs hier.


----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2017)

FireGuy schrieb:


> okay, dem ist aber der Hinterbau gebrochen, kann vorkommen.
> 
> Dämpferaufnahme am unterrohr wurde ja geändert, wird schon einen Grund haben.


Das könnte auch ne rein optische Lösung sein.  Und ja, dem ist der Hinterbau gebrochen, aber der andere Typ schreibt sein Rahmen sei an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen wie bei dir.  Hoffen wir mal das es mit der neuen Aufnahme nicht mehr vorkommt!


----------



## Relentless (23. November 2017)

Wie kommt Ihr auf die Idee, das die Dämpferaufnahme verändert wurde? Die ganzen kleineren Modelle (Rune, Spitfire, etc.) haben 2016 die neue Dämpferaufnahme (2 breite statt der 3 dünnen streben) und 2017 das Hydroforming-Update an Ober- und Unterrohr, sowie das kürzere Sitzrohr und nurnoch 2 Geo-Sellungen bekommen. Das Darkside ist meines Wissens seit der Vorstellung 2015 unverändert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (23. November 2017)

Relentless schrieb:


> Wie kommt Ihr auf die Idee, das die Dämpferaufnahme verändert wurde? Die ganzen kleineren Modelle (Rune, Spitfire, etc.) haben 2016 die neue Dämpferaufnahme (2 breite statt der 3 dünnen streben) und 2017 das Hydroforming-Update an Ober- und Unterrohr, sowie das kürzere Sitzrohr und nurnoch 2 Geo-Sellungen bekommen. Das Darkside ist meines Wissens seit der Vorstellung 2015 unverändert?!


----------



## Relentless (23. November 2017)

Tatswahrhaftig! Schande über mein Haupt . Ich hatte nicht auf dem Schirm, dass die 15er noch ne andere Aufnahme hatten... 
Die betroffenen Rahmen wahren alle 15er?


----------



## Caese (23. November 2017)

Relentless schrieb:


> Das Darkside ist meines Wissens seit der Vorstellung 2015 unverändert?!



neeeee, der Rahmen hat doch 2017 nochmal ordentlich abgespeckt. Die Geo ist nur unverändert.


----------



## Relentless (23. November 2017)

Caese schrieb:


> neeeee, der Rahmen hat doch 2017 nochmal ordentlich abgespeckt. Die Geo ist nur unverändert.





 
Das Gleiche hat mir Bernhard auch vor Ort am Stand gesagt, worauf ich mich für einen 16er Auslaufrahmen entschieden habe.


----------



## Pure_Power (23. November 2017)

Ah ha 
(2016 zu 2017)





13,98kg (Mit Dreck dran!)


----------



## 21XC12 (24. November 2017)

Relentless schrieb:


> Die betroffenen Rahmen waren alle 15er?


Ja, du hast schon die geänderte Aufnahme. Wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob die Änderung hier rein optischer Natur ist. Du könntest mal die Länge der Schweißnaht messen. Hast du ein Large? Dann mess ich mal bei mir die Länge der Schweißnaht und wir vergleichen. Ein Vorteil in der Stabilität würde sich meines Erachtens nach nur durch eine längere Schweißnaht ergeben, da so die Kräfte an der Stelle besser verteilt werden. Ich frag aus reinem Interesse bei Banshee nach und bin gespannt was man mir dort dazu sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireGuy (24. November 2017)

durch die neue Form ändert sich auch die Position der Schweißnaht am Unterrohr leicht, die Krafteinleitung der kurzen Strebe ist ein wenig anders durch die geschwungene Form.

Aber recht viel Theorie, vielleicht is einfach wegen der optik geändert worden.


----------



## 21XC12 (29. November 2017)

Also hier mal die Antwort zur Frage nach der geänderten Dämpferaufnahme.

Ich zitiere:

"Hi Patrick, 

We do implement updates from time to time as needed to improve designs. Though this doesn’t mean that a previous design is inherently less favorable then the update in terms of functionality, it could simply be visual, or in an effort to streamline production. 
Regarding the Darkside, there are frames from both production years that have passed the test of time and lots of use to date. 
Both production years also have to go through our own mechanical testing prior to release. Our testing standards exceed the minimal EU standards on all frames, especially one designed for the purpose of the Darkside. 
So I don’t think you should worry having either version. Though as stated in our warranty policy, any mountain bike can break, so we build ours to be as tough as possible. If you do ever have an issue we will stand behind the product under the conditions set in the policy. 

Ride On,"

Zitat Ende 

Da kann sich jetzt jeder seine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## frank70 (18. Januar 2018)

hallo darkside-fahrer, hat jemand von euch den direkten vergleich zum tues 2.0 (das 2012-2014)


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Januar 2018)

Klar, nimm das Tues. 100%


----------



## RoastRider (19. Januar 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> hallo darkside-fahrer, hat jemand von euch den direkten vergleich zum tues 2.0 (das 2012-2014)


Ich habe den Vergleich zum 2015er Alu Tues: TUES = Panzer, DS = verspieltes Parkbike 
Dazu muss ich aber sagen Tues mit 27,5" und RS BoXXer, Darkside mit 26" und Fox 36. Das verstärkt den Unterschied gewiss nochmal.


----------



## Pure_Power (27. Januar 2018)

Vorher:




Nachher:


----------



## JohVir (27. Januar 2018)

Das mags wohl richtig schmutzig .
War heut auch das erste Mal richtig weg mit dem Darkside. Geiles quirliges Bike


----------



## JohVir (2. Februar 2018)

Ich hab den DB Air CS abzugeben passend für das Darkside.
War frisch beim Service (JL) da er Luft gezogen hatte. Jetzt alles top und ungefahren abzugeben.
Preis ist VHB da wird man sich einig.
Cheers
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...le-barrel-air-cs-222x70mm-stealth-service-neu


----------



## MalcolmX (2. Februar 2018)

Ein XL wäre noch gut... mein L war mir immer etwas zu knapp...


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2018)

Ja, XL wäre der Hit.
Das L war mir zu kompakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21XC12 (4. Februar 2018)

Würde auch lieber ein XL mit kurzem Vorbau fahren statt ein L mit 50er Stem. Aber so komm ich jetzt auch gut klar bei 184/86.


----------



## robertw (3. März 2018)

Mahlzeit,
gibt es geometrische Unterschiede zwischen dem Darkside 2016, 17 und 18?
Ich habe ein aus 2016. Passen dort folgende Laufräder: Größe 27,5", Breite HR 150?


----------



## ar_jay (3. März 2018)

Seit dem Erscheinen gibt es keine technischen Veränderungen. Mit den entsprechenden Ausfallenden kannst Du 26/27.5 und alle Nabenbreiten fahren wobei unter 150 auf Grund der Tretlagerbreite nicht empfohlen wird


----------



## Pure_Power (3. März 2018)

Geo vom Darkside ist 2015-2018 unverändert, wie bereits erwähnt.
Ich habe mein 2017er Darkside mit 26"-150mm und 650B-150mm gekauft, die 26" sind verbaut.
Das 650B 150mm Dorp-Out Set ist neu und noch in ungeöffneter OVP, würde ich mich ggf. von trennen.
Grüße


----------



## Pure_Power (24. März 2018)

Mehr Bilder hier: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110

-Banshee Darkside L 2017 black anodized
-Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air RCT3 650B 180mm QR15x100
-Fox Shox Buchsen 40x8 und 22,2x8, schwarz (jeweils 3-teilig)
-Fox Float X2 Factory Series 2017 222x70mm
-Chris King InSet I2 Tapered black
-Syntace Megaforce2 50mm
-Syntace Vector Carbon High35 780mm 8°
-Ergon GE1
-Hope Tech V4 Evo 203/183mm - Umbau auf schwarze Plastikleitung
-Hope Matchmaker Sram black (rechts)
-Komplettes Hope Titanschraubenkit
-Hope C Adapter schwarz
-Hope B Adapter schwarz
-Sram X01 DH 7sp Trigger
-Sram X01 DH 7sp short Cage
-Sram X01 DH 7sp XG-795
-Sram X01 DH 165x83
-Absolute BLACK XX1 SRAM spiderless 36T
-Reset Racing GXPLite 83 black
-Race Face Crankboots black
-KMC X11SL DLC black
-Carbocage FR ISCG05 black
-Xpedo XMX24MC
-Tune King MK / Kong MK XD - ACE DH26C-S | 33mm - Sapim Cx-Ray - Sapim Inverted Alu 10mm
-Tune King MK - QR15 Endkappen
-Selle Italia SLR TT 135gr
-Syntace P6 HiFlex Carbon 30.9x300mm
-Tune Schraubwürger 34.9 black
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Vertstar
-Schwalbe Magic Mary 26x2.35 SG Trailstar
-Tesa 4289, 25mm - als Rimtape
-Schwalbe 40mm Tubeless Ventile
-Tubeless NoTubes Suppe 2x60ml
-3M - Scotch Rubber Mastic Tape 2228
-Jagwire LEX-SL 4mm

13,98kg

Eine 40 Float + Syntace F55 Vorbau sind noch parat, das VR kann _beides_.
Jetzt erst einmal im Single-Crown-Setup.
Leicht und wendig wie Sau, mir taugt es so.


----------



## JohVir (24. März 2018)

Schönes Rad
Ich fahr meins in einem ähnlichen Setup.
Finde es mit SC auch super.


----------



## JohVir (24. März 2018)

Siehe hier


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2018)

Moinsen,
bin auf der Suche nach 12x150mm/26" Ausfallenden für mein Darkside. Vielleicht hat wer welche übrig? Könnte auch 12x142/26" zum Tausch anbieten.


----------



## Pure_Power (7. April 2018)

Wie dringend ist es bei Dir? Könnte sein dass die Variante bei mir zeitnah über ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (7. April 2018)

Ich würd Boost Ausfallende für 27,5 brauchen un das Rad zukunftssicher zu machen.


----------



## pfalz (7. April 2018)

@Pure_Power 
nicht so dringend...sag mal so 1 Monat Zeit hat's sicher noch...


----------



## RidgeStevens (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich überlege mir demnächst auch ein Darkside zuzulegen, versuche es aber mit Stealth-Stütze aufzubauen. Dafür habe ich schon herausgefunden, dass das Darkside ein durchgehendes Sitzrohr mit einer Öffnung am unteren Link hat. Da ich noch über die Zugverlegung philosophiere wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand mir mal ein Foto von dieser Öffnung machen könnte mit einer persönlichen Einschätzung ob man da theoretisch die Leitung lang führen könnte. 
Natürlich ist mir bewusst, dass die Leitung ums Tretlager herum einen starken und engen Bogen macht aber das sollte bei einer hydraulischen Leitung kein Problem sein. 

Ich bedanke mich bei euch schon mal im Voraus ! 

Beste Grüße


----------



## feliks (1. Mai 2018)

Moin, also ich fahre Darkside, aber ohne Telestütze. 
Hatte aber mal das Prime, wo ich den Zug für die Fox genauso gelegt habe und für mich hat's gut funktioniert. Von unten sehen die beiden Links sehr ähnlich aus. Beim Darkside hast du noch bisschen mehr Luft weil halt alles bissi breiter ist. 
Kannst ja einfach mal nen Schaltzug reinlegen und testen wie schwer der geht und den Hinterbau durchfedern um zu sehen wie sich der Link verhält. 
Grüße

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (5) Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohVir (1. Mai 2018)

Hey ich bin zwar echt kein Fan von dem Reverb Hydraulik Zeug aber dem sind die engen Radien egal. Wäre da evtl ne gute Lösung.
Ich hab an meinm Darkseide ne  KS Lev mit externem Zug


----------



## Pure_Power (1. Mai 2018)

Falls ein Darkside / CCDB Besitzer schon einmal über Huber Buchsen nachgedacht hat. Hier die Chance: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...3-teilig-neu-z-b-banshee-darkside-top-artikel Unter uns Banshee Fahrern für 40€ inkl. versichertem Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidgeStevens (2. Mai 2018)

feliks schrieb:


> Moin, also ich fahre Darkside, aber ohne Telestütze.
> Hatte aber mal das Prime, wo ich den Zug für die Fox genauso gelegt habe und für mich hat's gut funktioniert. Von unten sehen die beiden Links sehr ähnlich aus. Beim Darkside hast du noch bisschen mehr Luft weil halt alles bissi breiter ist.
> Kannst ja einfach mal nen Schaltzug reinlegen und testen wie schwer der geht und den Hinterbau durchfedern um zu sehen wie sich der Link verhält.
> Grüße
> ...


 
Das freut mich zu hören. Also gab es keine Probleme, dass sich der Zug und der sich bewegende Hinterbau in die Quere kommen ?


----------



## Alex_Ffwd (2. Mai 2018)

Auf Rahmengröße XL scheinen einige zu warten ... 29er Option wäre m.M.n. noch was beim Darkside ... Mal gespannt wann es erste Infos gibt ...


----------



## feliks (9. Mai 2018)

Mein Moppelchen beim anspringen für dieses Jahr..


----------



## pfalz (13. Mai 2018)

Dann zeig ich jetzt hier auch mal mein ‘Restekiste’-Darkside...Bevor jemand meckert, warum hinten 11-42: vorne kommt noch ein Oneup-Switch und ein 216er Dämpfer liegt hier auch noch, muss im Sommerurlaub auch für die eine oder andere kleine Tour herhalten


----------



## JohVir (23. Mai 2018)

hab was schönes abzugeben für nen Freerider falls hier jemand ein Upgrade möchte
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1121422-fox-racing-36-kashima-team-orange-180mm-neu


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich war länger inaktiv da ich einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte/habe. Ich muss mich leider voerst vom Freeride-/Downhill-Sport zurückziehen. Aus gegebenem Anlass steht mein geliebtes Darkside zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse einfach ne PN oder einfach mal einen Blick in meine Bikemarkt Anzeigen werfen. 

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1128333-banshee-darkside-650b-large-black-anodized


----------



## grey (5. Juni 2018)

shit, gute Besserung.


----------



## 21XC12 (5. Juni 2018)

grey schrieb:


> shit, gute Besserung.


Danke


----------



## JohVir (5. Juni 2018)

Gute Besserung!
Mein Darkside Rahmen steht auch zu verkaufe. War too much. Geh auf Rune


----------



## JohVir (11. Juni 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!
> Mein Darkside Rahmen steht auch zu verkaufe. War too much. Geh auf Rune



Preis hab ich nochmal reduziert. 
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1126642-banshee-darkside-650b-gr-l-schwarz-eloxiert-142-x-12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Juni 2018)

@21XC12 
Gute Besserung! Und willkommen im Club. Seit Mitte 2016 hab ich sowas ja auch.... Ich bin immer am Trainieren. Biken ist bei mir Gott sei Dank fast immer problemlos möglich. Leider gibt es trotzdem immer wieder Rückfälle, aber die habe ich immer binnen 1-3 Wochen im Griff (biken geht da aber immer).

Und jetzt: ab auf die Matte und ins Fitnessstudio!!


----------



## mfux (7. Juli 2018)

endlich....
1000dank an @sevman!


----------



## fiddel (17. September 2018)

Moin, ich benötige mal einen fahrwerksprofi. 
Ich fahre einen fox rc4 im darkside und bin nur semi zufrieden. Habe schon viel probiert aber bekomme irgendwie kein vernünftiges Setup hin.
Hat jemand ein grundsetup für mich?

Vielen dank schon einmal. 
Friedel


----------



## el Lingo (18. September 2018)

Gibt es da nicht seitens Banshee eine Empfehlung?


----------



## ar_jay (18. September 2018)

fiddel schrieb:


> Moin, ich benötige mal einen fahrwerksprofi.
> Ich fahre einen fox rc4 im darkside und bin nur semi zufrieden. Habe schon viel probiert aber bekomme irgendwie kein vernünftiges Setup hin.
> Hat jemand ein grundsetup für mich?
> 
> ...



Coil Dämpfer sind meines Erachtens auch nur semi geeignet für das Darkside da der Hinterbau linear für Luftdämpfer ausgelegt ist. Alternative wäre evtl. der Hazard von MRP - bei dem ist die Federkennlinie progressiv ausgelegt. Oder für den Fox eine Feder mit progressiver Wicklung.


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2018)

Entschuldige aber ein coil Dämpfer ist linear und ein Luft dämpfer progressiv!?!
Oder nicht?! 
Und wieso einen progressiven Dämpfer verbauen wenn der Hinterbau für linear ausgelegt ist?
Nichts desto trotz komm ich an einer Anpassung der shims nich herum?


----------



## ar_jay (18. September 2018)

fiddel schrieb:


> Entschuldige aber ein coil Dämpfer ist linear und ein Luft dämpfer progressiv!?!
> Oder nicht?!
> Und wieso einen progressiven Dämpfer verbauen wenn der Hinterbau für linear ausgelegt ist?
> Nichts desto trotz komm ich an einer Anpassung der shims nich herum?



da hast du mich falsch verstanden, der Hinterbau ist linear deswegen braucht es einen progressiven Dämpfer.


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2018)

Aaahhh okay haben wir nur aneinander vorbei geredet....
Vielen Dank!


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2018)

Hat einer von euch die kennlinie griffbereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb-Joe (18. September 2018)

Die Kennlinie vom 15er Darkside gibts bei linkage design:
http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com/2014/05/banshee-darkside-2015.html


----------



## fiddel (18. September 2018)




----------



## mfux (1. Oktober 2018)

servus Leute!

Ich will meinem Darkside eine (gebrauchte) Fox40 27.5 gönnen.
Nur leider gibts da ja seehr viele verschiedene Modelle.... Gibts da Baujahre& Modelle, die zu bevorzugen sind? Oder nen Ausfall, den man nicht holen sollte?
Stahlfeder ist Pflicht!
Mfg,
Fux


----------



## san_andreas (1. Oktober 2018)

Gibts da überhaupt Stahlfeder/27.5 Modelle von der Fox 40 ?


----------



## mfux (2. Oktober 2018)

ah, ich dachte eigentlich schon...
bin immer davon ausgegangen, das Luft 
mit Float gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## san_andreas (2. Oktober 2018)

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es in der Laufradgröße nicht nur noch Luft gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar_jay (2. Oktober 2018)

die Performance gab es noch mit Stahl, sind aber mittlerweile auch Air. Ich habe die Air auf Coil umgebaut, damals günstig an eine Coil-Einheit aus einem Umbau rangekommen


----------



## FireGuy (5. Oktober 2018)

Falls wer sucht: Darkside Rahmen grau/blutorange in M + Marzocchi Moto C2R zu verkaufen. Bei Bedarf auch günstig als Set mit Fox36 Factory


----------



## mfux (17. Oktober 2018)

Welche Gabel-Schaftlänge benötige ich beim Darkside, Grösse M? 
thx!


----------



## astraljunkie (17. Oktober 2018)

Mein Steuerrohr ist knapp 13cm, ist aber ne L. Das sollte aber egal sein.
Suche Ausfallenden 150x12 für 27,5, hätte welche für Boost da, falls jemand tauschen will.


----------



## Relentless (17. Oktober 2018)

Steuerrohrlänge ist bei allen Größen 125mm.


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

aktuell hadere ich ein wenig mit meinem aktuellen "SuperEnduro / Freerider". Es handelt sich um ein Specialized Enduro Evo (Größe M,2014).
Das Rad macht im Bikepark mega Spaß und auf meinen lokalen Strecken reicht mir der Federweg dicke.

Durch ein paar Veränderungen (Wechsel zu einer 650b Gabel etc..) habe ich gemerkt, dass mir das EVO mittlerweile ein wenig zu "kurz" geraten ist. Das war auch schon mit der 26 Zoll Gabel (falls Fragen wegen der 650b Gabel auftauchen). Aktuell teste ich einen 60mm Vorbau, allerdings wird mir dieser wahrscheinlich nicht zusagen. Da ich schon länger mit einem neuen Freerider liebäugle, wäre das Darkside auf den ersten Blick das perfekte Rad. Aber auch das Santa Cruz Nomad würde mir zusagen.

Ich bin 171 cm groß, mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm. Daher würde ich gerne ein Darkside in L und M testen wollen. Der reine Downhiller (nur auf Zeit und schnell bergab getrimmt) bin ich nicht.

Ich würde für eine Testfahrt auch gerne ein paar km auf mich nehmen. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover. Also eine Testfahrt in München fällt schon mal raus 
Gibt es hier Darkside Fahrer die eine Probefahrt ermöglichen würden und in der Nähe von Hannover wohnen ? Wie gesagt ich würde auch ein paar km fahren.

Danke für die Info.
Gruß Michael


----------



## ar_jay (22. Dezember 2018)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> aktuell hadere ich ein wenig mit meinem aktuellen "SuperEnduro / Freerider". Es handelt sich um ein Specialized Enduro Evo (Größe M,2014).
> Das Rad macht im Bikepark mega Spaß und auf meinen lokalen Strecken reicht mir der Federweg dicke.
> ...



Bist Du sicher dir mit dem DS sicher? Wenn ich das so lese fällt mir da eher das Rune mit 180er Gabel ein. Das DS als one 4 all find ich jetzt nicht so geeignet da es schon sehr auf Bergab getrimmt und eigentlich ein Parkbike ist


----------



## JohVir (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein Rune genau so genutzt. 170mm vorne und es ging damit alles.
Rahmen ist überigens abzugeben.
Cheers und frohes Fest Euch


----------



## grey (22. Dezember 2018)

Beim Rune (2016) find ich eine 180er schon etwas zu viel, 170 ist reicht schon. Aber sonst steh ich das auch so, Darkside und do-it-all lässt sich nicht vereinen, und ich hab es anfangs versucht. 

Hatte 2014 ein Kona Taro (29er am HT) und eben ein DS mit Park und Tour-LRS. Mit flip-chip auf high und 170er Gabel ist es bergauf noch tretbar, aber freiwillig macht man das nicht wenn man ein gescheites Enduro hat. Bei mir sollte es halt irgendwie den gap schließen bei den Ausfahrten wo mir das Taro zu wenig wäre bzw. ich keine 2 Räder mitnehmen kann/will. Das hat grundsätzlich funktioniert, aber wie gesagt, das macht daraus einfach kein do-it-all bike.


Ich bin ca. 173/82 und beim DS von M auf L gewechselt, besser. Zeigt aber auch, dass die Banshees einfach zu kurz sind bzw. für große Leute nix haben.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Dezember 2018)

ar_jay schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher dir mit dem DS sicher? Wenn ich das so lese fällt mir da eher das Rune mit 180er Gabel ein. Das DS als one 4 all find ich jetzt nicht so geeignet da es schon sehr auf Bergab getrimmt und eigentlich ein Parkbike ist



Naja das neue Radel, muss zwei Einsatzgebiete abdecken: Bikepark und lokale Strecken. Zu mal ich noch mein Pitch und ein HT habe. Das Pitch verwende ich größtenteils als Enduro. Mit dem HT bin ich auch nicht viel langsamer.
Das Darkside könnte ich noch mit zwei Dämpfern fahren. Ein 216x63mm Dämpfer könnte ich z.B. mit aus dem EVO übernehmen.

Ist das Darkside bergauf wirklich so bescheiden ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (22. Dezember 2018)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Naja das neue Radel, muss zwei Einsatzgebiete abdecken: Bikepark und lokale Strecken. Zu mal ich noch mein Pitch und ein HT habe. Das Pitch verwende ich größtenteils als Enduro. Mit dem HT bin ich auch nicht viel langsamer.
> Das Darkside könnte ich noch mit zwei Dämpfern fahren. Ein 216x63mm Dämpfer könnte ich z.B. mit aus dem EVO übernehmen.
> 
> Ist das Darkside bergauf wirklich so bescheiden ??



Ich hatte beides.
Hatte ein Rune in M und ein Darkside in L, bei 174cm. Hatte fast die selben Teile im Darkside, wie im Rune. Ich kann ganz klar sagen, egal welche Strecken, ob Hometrail, Park oder sogar Downhillstrecken, das Rune macht bei allem mehr Spaß 
Das Rune ist ein Bike für alles und keinem Rahmen würde ich mehr empfehlen wie diesen


----------



## grey (22. Dezember 2018)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Das Darkside könnte ich noch mit zwei Dämpfern fahren. Ein 216x63mm Dämpfer könnte ich z.B. mit aus dem EVO übernehmen.
> 
> Ist das Darkside bergauf wirklich so bescheiden ??


wird dadurch nicht besser, eigentlich ein schlechteres Rune. --> bb kommt nominell tiefer und sitzwinkel wird noch flacher. Nachdem man allerdings mit 180 fw auch etwas mehr sag hat, hebt sich das geringfügig auf, aber besser wirds dadurch trotzdem nicht.


ja, es geht so schlecht bergauf.


----------



## JohVir (22. Dezember 2018)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ist das Darkside bergauf wirklich so bescheiden ??



Ganz kurz JA. Ich hatte vor dem Rune auch ein Darkside in L. Trotz absenkbarer Gabel war es richtig mies bergauf. Das Sitzrohr extrem kurz sodass ich die Stütze 4cm über "min" fahren musste. Die Neigung vom Sattel ab ich nur hinbekommen, durch Abfeilen an der Stütze am Kopf oben und ich bin einen 222mm Dämpfer gefahren.
Meiner Meinung bzw Erfahrung nach ist das DS ein reines Parkbike. Das kann es im Übrigen auch sehr gut.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Dezember 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Ganz kurz JA. Ich hatte vor dem Rune auch ein Darkside in L. Trotz absenkbarer Gabel war es richtig mies bergauf. Das Sitzrohr extrem kurz sodass ich die Stütze 4cm über "min" fahren musste. Die Neigung vom Sattel ab ich nur hinbekommen, durch Abfeilen an der Stütze am Kopf oben und ich bin einen 222mm Dämpfer gefahren.
> Meiner Meinung bzw Erfahrung nach ist das DS ein reines Parkbike. Das kann es im Übrigen auch sehr gut.



Ok, danke für das Feedback. Ein paar Meter müsste ich das Rad immer mal wieder nach oben treten. Wobei immer mal wieder Touren dazwischen kommen. Mit dem Enduro EVO ging das noch relativ gut. Das EVO hat natürlich eine ganz andere Geometrie. Bisher war das EVO das "fast" perfekte Fahrrad. 180mm Federweg denn man noch nach oben treten konnte.

Bei dem Rune habe ich immer so den Gedanken, "reichen 160mm im Bikepark" ?


----------



## JohVir (22. Dezember 2018)

Also ich hab nie was vermisst. Bin aber schon lange von 200mm weg. 
So wie es für mich zutrifft brauche ich 180 und mehr nur bei richtig wüstem vollgas-Geballer, sprich DH. Sprünge wie es sie im Bikepark gibt und Anlieger, Wellen usw sind mit 160 meinem Empfinden nach sogar besser weil direkter. Ich werde 2019 alles mit 140 hinten fahren, mal sehen wie das wird. Slopestyle wird mit 80mm Hardtail gefahren und die überleben es auch


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Dezember 2018)

JohVir schrieb:


> Also ich hab nie was vermisst. Bin aber schon lange von 200mm weg.
> So wie es für mich zutrifft brauche ich 180 und mehr nur bei richtig wüstem vollgas-Geballer, sprich DH. Sprünge wie es sie im Bikepark gibt und Anlieger, Wellen usw sind mit 160 meinem Empfinden nach sogar besser weil direkter.



Ich bin 200mm noch nie gefahren. Wie ich bereits erwähnt hatte, reichen mir 180mm aktuell vollkommen aus. Mir könntest du auch 200mm geben. Der limitierende Faktor ist bei mir nicht das Material sondern meistens der Kopf.
Wenn die 160mm vom Rune gut funktionieren, kann es durchaus auch im Bikepark funktionieren. In PDS habe ich zum Beispiel einige Enduros gesehen, die so manchen Downhiller stehen gelassen haben. Ich will auf jeden Fall ein Darkside testen, nur um sicher zu gehen.

Danke für eure ganzen Eindrücke vom Rune und Darkside @svenson69 , @JohVir , @grey und @ar_jay


----------



## grey (23. Dezember 2018)

Das Sennes FR könntest dir mal anschauen, wenn es viel Federweg haben soll und bergauf tretbar.
Bin es zwar selbst nicht gefahren, aber davon hört man bzgl. bergauf eher gutes und bergab ging das Fanes ja schon gut.


Beim Darkside hockst einfach extrem hecklastig am Rad und trittst von hinten, das ist einfach recht grausig wenn man besseres gewöhnt ist.  Der Hinterbau wär ansich nicht so übel gewesen zum treten, der war verhältnismäßig ruhig und mit dem Climbswitch sowieso.


----------



## newmie (13. Juni 2019)

Mein Hobel nach dem ersten Zusammenstecken 

Eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
Bei mir schlägt der Vivid Dämpfer mit 400er Feder bei max. 75 kg fahrfertig im Park andauernd durch.
Lt. meiner Netzrecherche sollte das für mein Gewicht eigentlich reichen.
Eure Meinung? Braucht das Banshee einfach eine härtere Feder?


----------



## JohVir (13. Juni 2019)

newmie schrieb:


> Mein Hobel nach dem ersten Zusammenstecken
> 
> Eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
> Bei mir schlägt der Vivid Dämpfer mit 400er Feder bei max. 75 kg fahrfertig im Park andauernd durch.
> ...


Welchen tune hat der Dämpfer denn?
Das Darkside ist ja degressiv wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSTRCHRS (13. Juni 2019)

newmie schrieb:


> Mein Hobel nach dem ersten Zusammenstecken
> 
> Eine Frage zum Dämpfer:
> Bei mir schlägt der Vivid Dämpfer mit 400er Feder bei max. 75 kg fahrfertig im Park andauernd durch.
> ...



Ich bin mein Darkside mit 65 kg nackt auch mit 400er Feder gefahren und mir war das schon eine Spur zu weich.


----------



## newmie (13. Juni 2019)

ML Tune.
Da das Ding so von Banshee bzw. Importeur kommt, ging ich einfach mal naiv davon aus - das passt.


----------



## JohVir (13. Juni 2019)

Ich bin damals ne 550er gefahren, war aber auch bei 100kg und hatte die Druckstufe ziemlich zu am Stoy


----------



## Symion (13. Juni 2019)

Hab mal kurz die Kennlinie angeschaut. Bis zum SAG recht progressiv --> gutes Ansprechverhalten, danach aber nur moderat progressiv und zum Schluss leicht regressiv. Daher die Kennlinie ist eigentlich für einen Luftdämpfer mit mittlerer Luftkammer am besten geeignet.

Kann man mit einer härteren Feder --> weniger SAG oder mehr HSC kaschieren. Ideal ist es aber nicht.


----------



## newmie (13. Juni 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz die Kennlinie angeschaut. Bis zum SAG recht progressiv --> gutes Ansprechverhalten, danach aber nur moderat progressiv und zum Schluss leicht regressiv. Daher die Kennlinie ist eigentlich für einen Luftdämpfer mit mittlerer Luftkammer am besten geeignet.
> 
> Kann man mit einer härteren Feder --> weniger SAG oder mehr HSC kaschieren. Ideal ist es aber nicht.



So mache ich es jetzt....max. HSC und Vorspannung. Reicht bei 400er Feder nur nicht.


----------



## Symion (13. Juni 2019)

Der Vivid hat ja nur externe LSC. HSC lässt sich nur durch umshimmen ändern.
Rebound M, Druckstufe L ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newmie (13. Juni 2019)

Symion schrieb:


> Der Vivid hat ja nur externe LSC. HSC lässt sich nur durch umshimmen ändern.
> Rebound M, Druckstufe L ?



exakt


----------



## fiddel (8. August 2019)

Hat jemand von euch nen fox float x2 im darkside und kann mir sagen wie dieser so zum rad passt?


----------



## Funghi (28. August 2019)

Wurden hier schonmal die Lagermaße bzw. Bezeichnungen gepostet? Habe bisher nichts finden können. Müsste meine mal erneuern, da es überall knackt


----------



## grey (28. August 2019)

Banshee stellt manuals bereit: http://bansheebikes.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/08/Darkside.pdf?x89149


----------



## Funghi (29. August 2019)

Uh, das ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin :/. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Weld (4. September 2019)

Hat hier zufällig noch jemand 27,5" Ausfallenden für 142x12 mm die er abgeben möchte? Überlege ob ich mein Darkside auf 27,5" umrüste und ihm eine Lyrik verpasse.
Ist ein 2015er Rahmen, halt somit die älteren Ausfallenden mit den 3-Positionen-Flipchips.

Hat ansonsten jemand eine günstigere Bezugsquelle als die 90 € bei Banshee direkt parat?


----------



## Kyron (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

ich frage hier einfach mal unbedacht in die Gruppe. Hat zufällig noch wer 12x148 Dropouts für das Darksite rumfahren?

Viele Grüße
Mike


----------



## PropRider21 (10. Oktober 2019)

Servus, 

Hat jemand vlt 12x142 650b Dropouts abzugeben? 
Gibt's leider grad nicht bei banshee. 

Gruß 

Niko


----------



## Teisho (2. Juni 2020)

Jemand eine Empfehlung für einen aktuellen Dämpfer mit Climb Switch? Habe das Gefühl 222x70 ist eher seltener geworden. Muss in letzter Zeit den Bock immer öfter bergauf treten und das gewippe von meinem marzocchi moto c2r nervt. Kann auch Luft sein, lieber hab ich aber Coil.
Besten Dank


----------



## san_andreas (2. Juni 2020)

Fox DHX 2 Air ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caese (2. Juni 2020)

CC DBAirCs. Läuft, wenn er läuft, sehr gut. Meiner schmatzt grade mal wieder, nachdem er ein halbes Jahr an der Wand hing. Kann ihn dir gerne verkaufen


----------



## Hatschipuh (2. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte auch den CC DB Air mit Climbswitch im Darkside. Lief bis zuletzt problemlos (müsste auch noch irgendwo als Ersatz rumliegen -> bei Interesse gerne eine PM )
Im Spitfire fahre ich einen Fox Float X2 2Pos. Der ist im offenen Modus gefühlt noch ein bisschen besser als der CaneCreek, sofern man die beiden Rahmen vergleichen kann....

Ansonsten fahre ich im Darkside aktuell einen Fox DHX2 Coil von 2017, der läuft prima. 2Pos wäre schön zu haben aber in der Einbaulänge eher schwierig ihn günstig zu bekommen und nachträglich Umbauen ist meines wissens auch nicht gerade billig. Die 2Pos Einheit kostet alleine schon um die 180€:









						Kit: Upgrade 2018 X2 F-S 2-Position Lever CD Cartridge Assembly and Valve Seat
					

Kit: Upgrade 2018 X2 F-S 2-Position Lever CD Cartridge Assembly and Valve Seat




					www.foxracingshox.de


----------



## Kyron (3. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein Darkside als kurbelbare Hackmaschine aufgebaut. Verbaut ist der originale CC DB mit climb switch und ich finde das Rad lässt sich mit dem Dämpfer super Berge hoch kurbeln. Zuletzt fast 3000 hm an einem Wochenende.


----------



## Bacon-Bub (6. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen... ich würde gerne auf 650B und Singlecrown-Gabel umbauen. Hat jemand zufällig Dropouts für 650B abzugeben (Generation 1 Dropout Kit 650 12x148boost)?
Und was für ein Gabeloffset würde denn Sinn machen? Vielen Dank für ein paar Infos.


----------



## ar_jay (6. August 2020)

Bacon-Bub schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen... ich würde gerne auf 650B und Singlecrown-Gabel umbauen. Hat jemand zufällig Dropouts für 650B abzugeben (Generation 1 Dropout Kit 650 12x148boost)?
> Und was für ein Gabeloffset würde denn Sinn machen? Vielen Dank für ein paar Infos.


hab letztens auch auf 650B umgebaut, Maxxis DHR 2.4 gehen auch mit den 26er Dropouts ganz gut


----------



## Bacon-Bub (6. August 2020)

mmhhh interessant... Geometrie passt noch, halt höheres Tretlager nehme ich an?


----------



## ar_jay (6. August 2020)

Bacon-Bub schrieb:


> mmhhh interessant... Geometrie passt noch, halt höheres Tretlager nehme ich an?


Höheres Tretlager hast auch mit dem 650er Dropout: 354 zu 349mm bei neutral


----------



## Bacon-Bub (6. August 2020)

Ja ok. Dann überlege ich mir das mal, denn so wie es aussieht gibt es die Dropouts nur noch bei BansheeUSA. Und auch die haben nur noch 6st oder so und sollen 100$ kosten, Versand keine Ahnung.
Würdest du evtl mal 2 Fotos machen können? Seitenansicht komplett und einmal wo man die Reifenfreiheit sehen kann?


----------



## ar_jay (10. August 2020)

Bacon-Bub schrieb:


> Ja ok. Dann überlege ich mir das mal, denn so wie es aussieht gibt es die Dropouts nur noch bei BansheeUSA. Und auch die haben nur noch 6st oder so und sollen 100$ kosten, Versand keine Ahnung.
> Würdest du evtl mal 2 Fotos machen können? Seitenansicht komplett und einmal wo man die Reifenfreiheit sehen kann?


sorry hat a weng gedauert. Hinterbau auf neutral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grey (10. August 2020)

ein haar passt beim hinterbau da aber nicht mehr durch


----------



## ar_jay (10. August 2020)

grey schrieb:


> ein haar passt beim hinterbau da aber nicht mehr durch



geht schon, bin damit auch schon im Schlamm unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Bacon-Bub (11. August 2020)

ar_jay schrieb:


> sorry hat a weng gedauert. Hinterbau auf neutral


Vielen Dank!
Ja gut a bissl knapp ists schon . Ich überlege noch mal... ursprünglicher Gedanke war dass ich das Darkside auf 650B Boost umrüste inkl. Gabel um dann auch die Möglichkeit zu haben die Laufräder mal mit meinem neuen (noch nicht existierenden) Trailbike zu tauschen. Es steht zwar noch nicht genau fest was es wird aber Boost hat es wohl sehr wahrscheinlich . Außerdem lässt sich das Darkside mit Sicherheit besser verkaufen wenn es mal soweit ist.
Die entsprechenden Dropouts scheint es aber tatsächlich nur noch eine Hand voll direkt bei BansheeUSA zu geben... sind dann 150$ 

Oder ich fahr Mullet: 27.5 / 26


----------



## Pure_Power (11. August 2020)

Mein 9x gefahrener 421,33 km (inkl. Lift/Gondel) bei 35.655 Tiefenmeter, alter 2017er Darkside Rahmen in Größe L black anno & 150x12mm 650B Drop Outs sucht ein neues Zuhause.
Siehe: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110
Ich frage lieber einmal hier bevor ich ihn im BM inseriere.


----------



## Bacon-Bub (20. August 2020)

Also ich habe mich entschieden die Dropouts bei Banshee USA zu kaufen allein schon um den Rahmen später noch "verkäuflich" zu machen. Die Abwicklung war übrigens richtig gut... Do bestellt, Di per FedEX Air Mail angekommen (und zwar zu Hause und nicht bein Zoll ).
Jetzt kann ich mir in Ruhe überlegen was für Laufräder und Gabel dran kommen...


----------



## rigger (12. September 2020)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Mein 9x gefahrener 421,33 km (inkl. Lift/Gondel) bei 35.655 Tiefenmeter, alter 2017er Darkside Rahmen in Größe L black anno & 150x12mm 650B Drop Outs sucht ein neues Zuhause.
> Siehe: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/83110
> Ich frage lieber einmal hier bevor ich ihn im BM inseriere.



Hi ich hätte wohl interesse an dem Rahmen. was hast du dir preislich vorgestellt?

Gruß Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VanSan83 (14. November 2020)

Hätte einmal eine Frage. Beim Darkside meine Bekannten ist die Steckachse hin. Leider kann man die Dropoutkits wo die dabei war bei Banshee nicht mehr kaufen. Weiss jemand ob man da auch einfach eine Steckachse eines anderen Herstellers nehmen kann und wenn ja welche wäre denn hier zu empfehlen.
Ausfallenden wären die 26" mit 142x12 oder die 135x10 aber das werde ich noch rausbekommen


----------



## FireGuy (14. November 2020)

ich glaube ich hab noch achsen herumliegen. sag halt welche du brauchst


----------



## GrazerTourer (18. November 2020)

VanSan83 schrieb:


> Hätte einmal eine Frage. Beim Darkside meine Bekannten ist die Steckachse hin. Leider kann man die Dropoutkits wo die dabei war bei Banshee nicht mehr kaufen. Weiss jemand ob man da auch einfach eine Steckachse eines anderen Herstellers nehmen kann und wenn ja welche wäre denn hier zu empfehlen.
> Ausfallenden wären die 26" mit 142x12 oder die 135x10 aber das werde ich noch rausbekommen


Ich hab da auch noch was daheim. Meld dich....


----------



## jogi82 (26. Dezember 2020)

Ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest euch allen. Ich habe vor kurzem ein Banshee Darkside erstanden, leider nur durch Bilder gekauft und musste feststellen das entgegen der Beschreibung alle Lager, etc völlig hin sind.

Ich suche aktuell, Achsen für die oberen ( Top Link ) oder unteren ( Bottom Link ) Umlenkhebel von Banshee Rahmen inkl. Abdeckkappen, Schrauben etc.

Da diese anscheinend aktuell nicht lieferbar sind seitens Banshee. 

Zudem suche ich noch ein Achse für das Ausfallenden 142*12 27.5" . 

Wenn jemand weiterhelfen kann bitte eine PM.

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## brillenboogie (27. Dezember 2020)

Kannst auch mal bei verschiedenen Importeuren im (europäischen) Ausland anfragen. Ich hab ein in Dtld. vergriffenes Dropout Kit z.B. beim frz. Importeur bekommen (https://www.loam-distribution.com).
Viel Erfolg


----------



## jogi82 (6. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Info, scheint die Seite aktuell noch in Arbeit zu sein 

Mittlerweile wurde mir mit den Achsen von einem netten Forums Mitglied weitergeholfen.

Aktuell bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einem kompletten Ausfallenden Set 142*12 650B mit Achse und Schaltauge. Wenn da jemand zufällig noch eines hat, kann mich gerne anschreiben.

Beste Grüße


----------



## jogi82 (10. Januar 2021)

So auch da bin ich fündig geworden, zwar ein wenig teuer aber anscheinend gibt es diese nur noch im NA oder NZ Store. Habe sie für einen Schnappen Preis(*NICHT!!!*) Von 150 Dollar inklusive Versand (FedEx) bekommen..


----------



## jogi82 (19. Januar 2021)

Suche aktuell noch eine Hinterbau schwinge für das Banshee Darkside M, da unseres wohl einen Riss hat. Würde mich freuen wenn jemand etwas hat, bitte per PM melden.

Vielen Dank


----------



## YT92 (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Darkside neu aufzubauen und auf der Suche nach dem "Generation 1 12x148 Dropout kit", welches scheinbar überall ausverkauft ist.
Falls jemand einen Satz zu verkaufen hat, wär ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer!

Edit: bin fündig geworden!


----------



## AlexAndreas (6. Mai 2021)

Hi, 
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Parkbike und aufs Darkside gestossen.
was für eine Rahmengröße wäre bei ca. 170cm und 79cm Schrittlänge denn passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2021)

Bei dem kurzem Rahmen L


----------



## AlexAndreas (7. Mai 2021)

Merci


----------



## Bacon-Bub (11. Mai 2021)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Parkbike und aufs Darkside gestossen.
> was für eine Rahmengröße wäre bei ca. 170cm und 79cm Schrittlänge denn passen?


Also es kommt natürlich auf deine Vorlieben an... nur weil alle Räder immer länger werden ist es ja kein Dogma. Ich habe fast genau deine Maße und wollte ein verspieltes Parkbike. Mein Rahmen ist Größe M und passt wie angegossen! (für mich ;-)


----------



## AlexAndreas (11. Mai 2021)

Bacon-Bub schrieb:


> Also es kommt natürlich auf deine Vorlieben an... nur weil alle Räder immer länger werden ist es ja kein Dogma. Ich habe fast genau deine Maße und wollte ein verspieltes Parkbike. Mein Rahmen ist Größe M und passt wie angegossen! (für mich ;-)


Bei mir ist es jetzt ein Bike in L geworden. 
Ich hab bei mir in der nähe ein gutes Angebot bekommen und konnte mal ne Probefahrt machen. 
Gestern konnte ich es abholen und bin 3 Runden auf ner örtlichen Dh gefahren. Das ist schon ne gasgierige Kiste, bockt richtig.
Ich muss nur noch alles eingestellen und Sonntag gehts damit in den Park.
Wenn ich mal ein gutes Angebot für eine Doppelbrücke finde, kommt auch mal eine rein.


----------



## el Lingo (11. Mai 2021)

geht doch ;-)


----------



## Bacon-Bub (12. Mai 2021)

Probieren geht über studieren... viel Spaß!


----------



## DerPUCK (17. Mai 2021)

Hi,

kann jemand einen Cane Creek Double Barrel xvol Dämpfer 222x70 mm gebrauchen?

Ich gebe gerade meinen ab🙈

Viele Grüße,

Johannes


----------



## AlexAndreas (22. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich mal ein gutes Angebot für eine Doppelbrückengabel bekomme, würde ich das gerne mal testen.
Was für ein Headset brauche ich eigentlich dafür?


----------



## ar_jay (24. Mai 2021)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ein gutes Angebot für eine Doppelbrückengabel bekomme, würde ich das gerne mal testen.
> Was für ein Headset brauche ich eigentlich dafür?


 den gleichen - Du benötigst nur für die untere Schale eine Reduzierung von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 bzw. halt den entsprechenden Gabelkonus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pres_Skroob (7. Juli 2021)

ar_jay schrieb:


> den gleichen - Du benötigst nur für die untere Schale eine Reduzierung von 1.5 auf 1 1/8 bzw. halt den entsprechenden Gabelkonus


Stolpere gerade über das Thema. Stichwort Reduzierkonus, würde da evtl. einer von Cane Creek passen?  Bei Banshee sind da leider wenig Infos zu finden.


----------



## Bacon-Bub (20. Juli 2021)

Pres_Skroop schrieb:


> Stolpere gerade über das Thema. Stichwort Reduzierkonus, würde da evtl. einer von Cane Creek passen?  Bei Banshee sind da leider wenig Infos zu finden.


Hallo,
also dem Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz ist es egal von welcher Marke ein Reduzierkonus ist. Immer wenn du eine 1 1/8" Gabel mit einem 1.5" Steuersatz/Rahmen fahren möchstest brauchst du einen Reduzierkonus wie zB diesen hier:
https://www.bike-mailorder.de/hope-...MIw6KMt57x8QIVA7p3Ch1efgwCEAQYAiABEgIh7fD_BwE


----------



## AlexAndreas (16. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
hat zufällig jemand eine 27,5er Doppelbrückengabel abzugeben?
Ich komme aus Neuss, gerne im Umkreis von ca. einer Stunde Autofahrt.


----------



## MX-Bubu (14. März 2022)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat zufällig jemand eine 27,5er Doppelbrückengabel abzugeben?
> Ich komme aus Neuss, gerne im Umkreis von ca. einer Stunde Autofahrt.


Suchst du noch?


----------



## AlexAndreas (15. März 2022)

Moin, ich bin bereits fündig geworden.


----------



## MX-Bubu (16. März 2022)

Falls jemand einen Darkside in L sucht:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-dh-fr-rahmen-groesse-l-26-27-5-ausfallenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Storma (9. Oktober 2022)

Suche einen Darkside Hinterbau.
Meiner hat einen Riss im Lagersitz


----------

